# DrTechy's Turbo Beetle



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

Thought you might like to see pictures of my Platinum Grey Metallic Turbo. Heading to Opelika, Alabama this week to get APR Stage 1 plus cold air induction kit installed.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Using this post as my original since my thread has been overtaken by the article since the update to Vortex.

Full list of Modifications:


*Engine Modifications:*
Fully Built Long Block by Island Sport Works
CTS Boss 500 GTX2867R Turbo Kit
E-Tuners Custom ECU Tune
Eurocars custom passenger side intake
Integrated Engineering Intake Manifold
3" SPM Turbo back exhaust

Custom Front Mount Intercooler (Vibrant Core)
Custom Charge Pipes (Vibrant Materials)
Neuspeed Factory Intercooler Delete Kit
BBM Front mount Oil Cooler
USP Motorsports Cast Aluminum Water Pump
TTRS Low Pressure Fuel Pump
Torqbyte PM3 LPFP controller
AEM W/M Controller
ProMeth W/M Pump/Lines/Nozzles

*Drivetrain Modifications:*
034 Billet Engine & Trans mounts
034 Motorsports Dogbone Mount
034 Motorsports Torque Density Mounts(top and bottom)
Peloquin Limited Slip Differential
Diesel Geek Short Shifter
CoolerWorx Short Shifter
Steel shift forks
Southbend Stage 3 Daily Clutch Kit

*Suspension & Brake Modifications:*
Bilstein PSS10 Coilover Suspension
034 Motorsports 25mm Rear Sway Bar
Brembo 17z 6 piston front brake calipers
Porsche Cayenne rear BBK with Jaguar e-brake caliper
Hawk HPS pads all around
USP Stainless brake lines
MK6 GTI Brake Booster
Audi TTRS Master Cylinder
TyrolSport Master Cylinder Bracket
Rennline Wheel Stud conversion*Interior Modifications:*
Custom Vent pod with Turbosmart eBoost2 Boost Controller
UROTuning Carbon Fiber Steering Wheel
RCD330g Headunit
VTECH button (USP traction control button 
Audi TT S-line Power Front Seats
Rear Seat Delete
Dash painted black to match all interior trim
Interior and puddle LED lighting
Custom half cage with spare wheel mount

*Body & Exterior Modifications:*
Shaved front bumper
RetroShop Custom headlights with Panamera LED DRL's and switchback signals
OEM LED Tail lights
Beetle GSR Rear Spoiler
OEM Front Spoiler
Rear Valance removed
All chrome exterior painted piano black
Custom Tubular Front Crash Bar
Custom Tubular Strut tower brace
Trackspec Motorsports Hood Vent
Base Beetle front grill and fog grills
Fog grills opened for oil cooler air flow
VW Emblem Backup Camera retrofit
FrankenBeetle Emblem

*Wheels & Tires:*
Neuspeed RSE102 19x9" Wheels
Firestone Indy 500 245/40/19 tires
Full size Neuspeed/Firestone spare


----------



## sorrentino100 (Dec 22, 2001)

What model Pioneeer stereo is that? How does it sound? What was the original stereo in the car? Did you do a speaker upgrade? 

I like the stripes on the Charcoal Gray car. Is it possible to buy the vinyl for the hood only? Where do you buy the kit and how much is it? The houses in your neighborhood look beautiful! What part of the country is that?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

sorrentino100 said:


> What model Pioneeer stereo is that? How does it sound? What was the original stereo in the car? Did you do a speaker upgrade?


 It's a Pioneer AVIC-D3. I had the lowest line stereo in the car originally, whatever comes with the bottom dollar Turbo Beetle. Didn't do any speaker upgrades or nothing yet, sounds good though for stock speakers. The new stereo puts out a much cleaner sound than the stock unit.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Heading to KC for an APR tune tomorrow and Borla catback exhaust is scheduled to be delivered Tuesday ftw! 

APR Carbonio intake (s1&s2) installed 

It arrived yesterday: 









And installed yesterday:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

If you are in a part of the country that is prone to high humidity, you should check out 
the humongous intercooler APR offers as replacement for the Turbo Beetle's OEM one. 
With almost 'three times' more capacity you don't get the 'heat soak' power loss that, 
on humid days, makes your car sluggish on take-off's and all around driving.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ridgemanron said:


> If you are in a part of the country that is prone to high humidity, you should check out
> the humongous intercooler APR offers as replacement for the Turbo Beetle's OEM one.
> With almost 'three times' more capacity you don't get the 'heat soak' power loss that,
> on humid days, makes your car sluggish on take-off's and all around driving.


 Are you a salesman for APR or just an APR fanboy? I think I've seen you post this exact thing on another thread. If you are, then don't worry I'm fully aware of what the apr intercooler can do, I've been in the game for a while, and its not the only game in town for an intercooler. 

If you aren't a salesman, a fanboy, or just trying to be nice then i appreciate the advice. Sorry but I've been bombarded with sales **** lately, it gets old real fast. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Finally got my stage 1 APR tune, no surprise, its a whole different car now, much better

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Just doing some whoring after giving her a good cleaning (I have to get those side markers painted to match, they are driving me crazy): 

Instagram shot that my friend did up lol: 









Freshly cleaned:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Got the Borla Catback exhaust on tonight. Great throaty sound! Very happy with it so far. I'll post pictures tomorrow.

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

On to the pictures:

First old exhaust out lol:









The tip:









The muffler hung:









Underneath view:









Rear view on the lift (we weren't finished lining everything up yet, that's why one tip looks a little off:









And on the ground:


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

That exhaust sure is a nice looking (and sounding!) piece of kit. Congratulations!

GTarr


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

Yeah, that exhaust looks very nice!:thumbup:


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Jealous, that exhaust is on my to-do list. Congrats!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

GTarr said:


> That exhaust sure is a nice looking (and sounding!) piece of kit. Congratulations!
> 
> GTarr





sonic_va said:


> Yeah, that exhaust looks very nice!:thumbup:





vdub10golf said:


> Jealous, that exhaust is on my to-do list. Congrats!


Thanks! Now I can at least hear my car lol


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Have you already deleted your resonator? That made mine a LOT louder, and with the APR intake it sounds sooo good. I'm sure it'd be even better with that exhaust!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

vdub10golf said:


> Have you already deleted your resonator? That made mine a LOT louder, and with the APR intake it sounds sooo good. I'm sure it'd be even better with that exhaust!


Yea I deleted that the first week I had the car, did pretty much nothing to mine. BTW the resonator on these cars is the suitcase piece in the rear though, not the middle piece. Did you delete the middle piece? If so that would make more sense that you got a good sound out of it, because I'm pretty sure that's the muffler.

Edit: This is the piece that replaced the middle one, that's what I was referring to above.:


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

I don't even remember, the guy said there was only one piece they could remove. That was back in January though


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

vdub10golf said:


> I don't even remember, the guy said there was only one piece they could remove. That was back in January though


Yea if it got louder it was definitely the middle piece, cuz the suitcase piece was worthless, it was a straight through resonator.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Yeah it got a lot louder. Even sounds like it's backfiring sometimes. A friend said it was a "DSG fart"


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

vdub10golf said:


> Yeah it got a lot louder. Even sounds like it's backfiring sometimes. A friend said it was a "DSG fart"


LMAO, yea if you have a DSG transmission that's exactly what it is. Not sure there is a technical term for it or not lol


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

drtechy said:


> LMAO, yea if you have a DSG transmission that's exactly what it is. Not sure there is a technical term for it or not lol


haha I'm sure there is, but that one is funnier :laugh:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I ordered the paint the other day to color match the front side markers. I think when I go back to pick it up I"m going to order the black paint to cover the chrome strips on the doors. Plus I'll order more platinum grey to color match the rear reflectors too.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

drtechy - how r u liking the coilovers? Do they offer similar ride comfort on the softest setting? 

I have Bilstein HD with stock 'sports' springs and a rear sway-bar on my NB. They handle great but rough over expansion joints, cracks on the road. At 205k now they're much more comfy but the handling has gone south.

Btw, sharp Bug!!!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Cadenza_7o said:


> drtechy - how r u liking the coilovers? Do they offer similar ride comfort on the softest setting?
> 
> I have Bilstein HD with stock 'sports' springs and a rear sway-bar on my NB. They handle great but rough over expansion joints, cracks on the road. At 205k now they're much more comfy but the handling has gone south.
> 
> Btw, sharp Bug!!!


Loving them so far. I'm set halfway on the dampening all around, and its just a tiny bit stiffer than stock was. I plan to reduce the dampening hopefully this weekend to about 1/4 in the rear and maybe 3/8 in the front to hopefully get it to as close to stock feel as possible. 

I'm guessing that rear sway-bar is what's causing most of the rough handling for you on top of them being worn out like you said. But I honestly would say if you're looking to go with a new set, these Koni's are great, and I'm sure as I mess with the dampening I'll get that ride very close to stock. Biggest advantage Koni's have over a lot of other coilovers are their springs. They use springs with progressive spring rates just like stock springs. So over small bumps it absorbs them very well with the softer side of the spring, and then when you hit a big enough bump the stiffer side of the spring catches it.

Oh and thanks! Always appreciate a compliment on the ride


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

What suspension are you on now?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

vdub10golf said:


> What suspension are you on now?


http://www.redline-motorworks.com/product_p/1150 5080.htm


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Didn't do too much this weekend, disabled the DRL's, and wrapped the stereo mount with carbon fiber wrap, not sure if I like it or not though lol


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Very nice mods, the drop adds so much to the car, we will hopefully be getting a '13 turbo when one with all the options that my wife has specified is available. 

Tastefully modded, nice job. :thumbup:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Carbon Steel said:


> Very nice mods, the drop adds so much to the car, we will hopefully be getting a '13 turbo when one with all the options that my wife has specified is available.
> 
> Tastefully modded, nice job. :thumbup:


 Thanks, yea the suspension was one of the first things i wanted to get done, it always makes such a big difference

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Almostirish (Dec 19, 2011)

:thumbup: Love what you've done!! Looks HOT!!!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Almostirish said:


> :thumbup: Love what you've done!! Looks HOT!!!


Thanks!


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

How far down are you on the coil's. Or do you know how much you have lowered the car? 

Other then that car looks good and probably a blast to drive still need to work on mine.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

LEBlackRob said:


> How far down are you on the coil's. Or do you know how much you have lowered the car?
> 
> Other then that car looks good and probably a blast to drive still need to work on mine.


Thanks, and I'm two threads away from being all the way down in the front, and removed the perches in the rear. I don't know why I left two threads, I just did, I plan on putting those down this weekend though.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Picked up a Billy Boat Downpipe and midpipe yesterday! Can't wait to get them on!


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

Nice. Will you be going to the stage 2 tune?

GTarr


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

GTarr said:


> Nice. Will you be going to the stage 2 tune?
> 
> GTarr


Yup, actually what I would really like is a custom tune from APR with the ability to switch between stage 1 and 2. I figure you have 4 spots for files from APR, so I should be able to do stock, 93 stage 1, 93 stage 2, and 100 stage 2 as my fully loaded ecu. But I still have to contact them to see if they can.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Yup, actually what I would really like is a custom tune from APR with the ability to switch between stage 1 and 2. I figure you have 4 spots for files from APR, so I should be able to do stock, 93 stage 1, 93 stage 2, and 100 stage 2 as my fully loaded ecu. But I still have to contact them to see if they can.


That would be cool.

Yea I decided that I am going to just do a cup kit.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Downpipe installed, took an hour. Everything went smooth except we had to cut 3.5" off the midpipe, guess the beetle is a little shorter than the GTI lol, no big deal. 

Old downpipe out:









Billy Boat DP in:









Billy Boat Midpipe in:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

APR Stage II flashed today ftw

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

drtechy said:


> APR Stage II flashed today ftw
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Have a strange problem, feels like a slipping clutch, however the rpms don't bounce suddenly like a normal slipping clutch would. I ordered the esp button from usp today, maybe the esp is just cutting power, not sure. I'll find out once i install that though.

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Nope definitely slipping clutch, so I'm getting in on the golfmkvi group buy of clutch masters fx400 kit. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## volks563 (Oct 29, 2012)

*radio*

Did the radio require a kit or did it drop right in, i am looking to change mine but did not know if one off the shelf would work.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

volks563 said:


> Did the radio require a kit or did it drop right in, i am looking to change mine but did not know if one off the shelf would work.


Just like any other aftermarket stereo, you need to purchase the correct wire harness, radio mounts, and any pac modules you would want to add on, like steering wheel controls and things like that to get it to work.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

damn, drtechy.....so you ever drive that thing? 

It look as clean as a brand new car under there.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

plex03 said:


> damn, drtechy.....so you ever drive that thing?
> 
> It look as clean as a brand new car under there.


LOL, minimum of 100 miles per day for work! She's got almost 11K on it already and I've only had it since the end of June lol. Thanks though I try, she's parked in a garage at work and at home so that helps a ton!


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

plex03 said:


> damn, drtechy.....so you ever drive that thing?
> 
> It look as clean as a brand new car under there.



+1


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Carbon Steel said:


> +1


Thanks

Softened up the suspension today for the winter. Much smoother now. Clutch should be here end of week next week, can't wait to get that done.

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Installed the traction control button to disable it today. This should have come stock. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Beets (Sep 22, 2012)

How difficult was it to install the button? Plug and play? Or did you have to cut into wiring and splice it in?


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

drtechy, 

Is the "Billy Boat" brand of your down pipe from the same Billy Boat that ran in the IRL?

I'm curious though, that down pipe looks nearly identical to APR's. Is there any difference? Both seem to use a 3" pipe and 200 cell converter.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Beets said:


> How difficult was it to install the button? Plug and play? Or did you have to cut into wiring and splice it in?


Pretty easy, not plug play, just tap into the cigarette lighter positive and negative. But really not that hard. 





plex03 said:


> drtechy,
> 
> Is the "Billy Boat" brand of your down pipe from the same Billy Boat that ran in the IRL?
> 
> I'm curious though, that down pipe looks nearly identical to APR's. Is there any difference? Both seem to use a 3" pipe and 200 cell converter.


Same guy started this company. 

The engineer of the exhaust system supposedly used to work at APR, but that could just be a rumor too. Not sure there is much of a difference, 3" SS mandrel bent so i doubt there is any difference. And same useless cat lol, it doesn't prevent a cel, it just prevents fire basically lol

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ESP switch working yesss! Forgot how much fun it is to spin tires all the way down the block lol









And funny shot of peak boost on the stock gauge, so wrong!


----------



## TragicallyHip (Jan 25, 2011)

drtechy said:


> And funny shot of peak boost on the stock gauge, so wrong!


Well, as it is showing absolute pressure as opposed to overpressure, it is indicating ~18 lbs of boost. Given that you are running a Stage II tune, does that sound about right, assuming you were really giving 'er when the photo was taken?

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

TragicallyHip said:


> Well, as it is showing absolute pressure as opposed to overpressure, it is indicating ~18 lbs of boost. Given that you are running a Stage II tune, does that sound about right, assuming you were really giving 'er when the photo was taken?
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


I know, i was just making fun of the fact that VW put this useless gauge in the car to look cool that's all. 

Assuming I was really giving "'er"?


----------



## TragicallyHip (Jan 25, 2011)

drtechy said:


> I know, i was just making fun of the fact that VW put this useless gauge in the car to look cool that's all.


Heh heh - looking cool is the raison d'etre of the boost gauge  

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

this is coming along awesome man!
-wes


----------



## blksabbath (Jun 28, 2001)

Nice Work! Good to see someone local doing the fun stuff to a beetle.:beer:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

TragicallyHip said:


> Heh heh - looking cool is the raison d'etre of the boost gauge
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave






jwcardy said:


> this is coming along awesome man!
> -wes



Thanks guys! I'm liking it so far, still miss my mkv, but this is coming along




blksabbath said:


> Nice Work! Good to see someone local doing the fun stuff to a beetle.:beer:


Thanks bro, I'm surprised to see someone else from the area on the beetle threads lol, glad to though, you hang with any of the local clubs?

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## blksabbath (Jun 28, 2001)

> Thanks bro, I'm surprised to see someone else from the area on the beetle threads lol, glad to though, you hang with any of the local clubs?


I used to be in the stlvw thing...long long ago. Used to go meetings, shows, all that fun stuff. Then just kinda drifted out of it. I have a 98 New Beetle with a few mods, nothing crazy. Still love it though. :beer:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

blksabbath said:


> I used to be in the stlvw thing...long long ago. Used to go meetings, shows, all that fun stuff. Then just kinda drifted out of it. I have a 98 New Beetle with a few mods, nothing crazy. Still love it though. :beer:


Gotcha, you should try and come out sometime whenever we actually have something lol. 

Oh and clutch getting put in right now, can't wait till it's broken in!


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice work can't wait to do the traction control button on my car. Yea and the hole boost gauge thing wish more people would stand up and complain about this. I have and VW never gave me an answer on if they could make it work properly.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Yea, but it's the same way the old Porsche turbos measured boost, so I'm guessing that's why they did it. 

Clutch is in, just gotta break it in now, probably do 1000 miles to be safe

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

drtechy said:


> Finally got my stage 1 APR tune, no surprise, its a whole different car now, much better
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Holy God YES! The freight train like pull is so addictive! x2

Where'd you find the traction control button and how-to to instal?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

VWNDAHS said:


> Holy God YES! The freight train like pull is so addictive! x2
> 
> Where'd you find the traction control button and how-to to instal?


USP Motorsports, $120 well worth it, they have a diy on the site

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

drtechy said:


> USP Motorsports, $120 well worth it, they have a diy on the site
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Yeah saw that the link above wasn't working, found it on their site, gunna wait until a proper blank arrives but yeah - totally needed for track etc driving!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

VWNDAHS said:


> Yeah saw that the link above wasn't working, found it on their site, gunna wait until a proper blank arrives but yeah - totally needed for track etc driving!


Yea i couldn't wait, but I'll definitely buy the proper one when it comes out. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

New Clutch kit installed:










Also painted side markers, still gotta wet sand them, but I think they came out pretty good.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

What company clutch kit did you go with.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

LEBlackRob said:


> What company clutch kit did you go with.


Clutch Masters FX400 kit, I went in on a group buy on golfmkv6.com


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Finally decided to buy vag com, got it yesterday and adjusted some small settings, main one I wanted to change was the XDS setting to the scirocco R setting. I'll have to wait until the clutch is broken in to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## enjoyincubus365 (Aug 10, 2011)

I remember you from MKV and the first thing I thought of was, "I know this ****ing guy put a wink mirror in that beetle." Ha!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

enjoyincubus365 said:


> I remember you from MKV and the first thing I thought of was, "I know this ****ing guy put a wink mirror in that beetle." Ha!


LMFAO! At least this one doesn't stare you in the face when you look at the front of my Beetle lol


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Finally decided to buy vag com, got it yesterday and adjusted some small settings, main one I wanted to change was the XDS setting to the scirocco R setting. I'll have to wait until the clutch is broken in to see if it makes a difference.


Ware did you find this information. I have been doing some research. I plan to go stage 2 real soon and would like to try this.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

LEBlackRob said:


> Ware did you find this information. I have been doing some research. I plan to go stage 2 real soon and would like to try this.


I got it from this thread on golfmk6: http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36478


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

drtechy said:


> I got it from this thread on golfmk6: http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36478


Thank you for sharing this with me. Yea the hole clutch thing I am stumped on. I will see how long stock will last me with the tune. Then I will be doing my research on weather I should go with Spec or Clutch masters stage 2 clutch.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

LEBlackRob said:


> Thank you for sharing this with me. Yea the hole clutch thing I am stumped on. I will see how long stock will last me with the tune. Then I will be doing my research on weather I should go with Spec or Clutch masters stage 2 clutch.


Coming from an FSI MKV, I was very upset with the poor clutch that came with these cars, but after all the hassle and break in with the new one, I'm pretty satisfied. Still not happy I had to spend all that cash, but very happy with it's performance.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Coming from an FSI MKV, I was very upset with the poor clutch that came with these cars, but after all the hassle and break in with the new one, I'm pretty satisfied. Still not happy I had to spend all that cash, but very happy with it's performance.


I am really reading up on this TSC one. Yea and I know the feeling was not a fan of the clutch in the TDI that I had before hand and this feels just as bad. I personally don't care though. I planned on making more power so that was in the mapping to be replaced.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

LEBlackRob said:


> I am really reading up on this TSC one. Yea and I know the feeling was not a fan of the clutch in the TDI that I had before hand and this feels just as bad. I personally don't care though. I planned on making more power so that was in the mapping to be replaced.


I hear ya, i was just hoping i could get away with the stock clutch for a while, but such is life. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

awesome beetle. where are you in MO? who'd you have do work in KC?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

KC Jazz said:


> awesome beetle. where are you in MO? who'd you have do work in KC?


Well i live in Wentzville but work downtown St Louis. BHR in KC did my tune.

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Just trying to get a feeler on how quick my clutch will go. How log did you have stage 2 before you broke down and got a new clutch, and how bad was she slipping?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

LEBlackRob said:


> Just trying to get a feeler on how quick my clutch will go. How log did you have stage 2 before you broke down and got a new clutch, and how bad was she slipping?


 Almost immediately after being flashed it started slipping. I didn't waste any time, I ordered a new clutch right away. I didn't want to take a chance of wanting to change lanes and pass someone, to only have my clutch slip and get hit from behind. It was mostly bad on the highway in 5th or 6th gear. I would be cruising, then I'd step on it to pass someone and it would slip. Again it wasn't horrible, I'm just anal.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Almost immediately after being flashed it started slipping. I didn't waste any time, I ordered a new clutch right away. I didn't want to take a chance of wanting to change lanes and pass someone, to only have my clutch slip and get hit from behind. It was mostly bad on the highway in 5th or 6th gear. I would be cruising, then I'd step on it to pass someone and it would slip. Again it wasn't horrible, I'm just anal.


 Well maybe I will get lucky, because I don't have the mods that you have. I just need it to make it atleast a month.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

LEBlackRob said:


> Well maybe I will get lucky, because I don't have the mods that you have. I just need it to make it atleast a month.


 I really only have the basic mods, engine wise, required to go stage 2. I'm definitely getting motor mounts next though, they are required IMO after this clutch.

Sent using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Beets (Sep 22, 2012)

What wink mirror did you go with? I was thinking about going that route, but not sure what mirror to look at.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Beets said:


> What wink mirror did you go with? I was thinking about going that route, but not sure what mirror to look at.


 5 Panel on Amazon. http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B005F0IQL0/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1354238796&sr=8-5&pi=SL75

Hope that link works, it's only $18

sent using tapatalk


----------



## Beets (Sep 22, 2012)

Easy to hang without damaging the interior?


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

drtechy said:


> I really only have the basic mods, engine wise, required to go stage 2. I'm definitely getting motor mounts next though, they are required IMO after this clutch.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk 2


 IMO?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

LEBlackRob said:


> IMO?


 In my opinion 

sent using tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Beets said:


> Easy to hang without damaging the interior?


 Here are a couple of pictures of the brackets. The way I installed it the visors become unusable, but I never used them anyway. Also I had to bend the brackets a little to get them to fit. I'm going to paint them eventually so they don't look so bad lol. If you install it the way I did you'll need to remove the visors in order to drill and install the brackets.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Ordered the SPM Motor mount kit today. That should tighten her up!

sent using tapatalk


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey bud did you ever upgrade your DV.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

LEBlackRob said:


> Hey bud did you ever upgrade your DV.


 Nah, no need to, if you have the Revision D OEM valve you're good. The rev C is the one that craps out.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Nah, no need to, if you have the Revision D OEM valve you're good. The rev C is the one that craps out.


 Yea I know this but I bought a forge DV a while back. I was bored this weekend so hoped under the car and installed it. My car was build 4/17/2012 and I found a rev C DV in the car will post photo's tonight when I get home. Just wanted to give you a heads up to check yours.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

LEBlackRob said:


> Yea I know this but I bought a forge DV a while back. I was bored this weekend so hoped under the car and installed it. My car was build 4/17/2012 and I found a rev C DV in the car will post photo's tonight when I get home. Just wanted to give you a heads up to check yours.


 Dam for real? I guess I'll have to check mine. Luckily I haven't felt any loss of boost, but still if that rev C is under there, I'm swapping it out for a Rev D asap. I still can't believe they are putting those Rev C's in cars.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Dam for real? I guess I'll have to check mine. Luckily I haven't felt any loss of boost, but still if that rev C is under there, I'm swapping it out for a Rev D asap. I still can't believe they are putting those Rev C's in cars.


 Trust me I was like WTF. I work around VWs all day long and have yet to start checking and was pretty ticked to find that under the car.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

LEBlackRob said:


> Trust me I was like WTF. I work around VWs all day long and have yet to start checking and was pretty ticked to find that under the car.


 You ain't kidding, i just checked, boom rev c with a tiny hole in it. I should have.known, thanks for the heads up, ordering the rev d now.

sent using tapatalk


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

drtechy said:


> You ain't kidding, i just checked, boom rev c with a tiny hole in it. I should have.known, thanks for the heads up, ordering the rev d now.
> 
> sent using tapatalk


 Damn so its not just me, I posted a thread up to let everyone know to check.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

SPM mount kit should be here next week hopefully ftw! These stock mounts are horrible!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Put in my Pro-Clip mount for my phone yesterday. Came out better than I thought.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: WIndshield wiper fluid tank capacity?*

Installed the 034 strut mounts yesterday, I'm surprised how much of a difference it made. Very glad I did that.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Installed the Rev D diverter valve today, C valve was starting to fail.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Installed the Rev D diverter valve today, C valve was starting to fail.
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


Haha good news on that front.

Here wanted to share this with you.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...I-K04-MED17.5.2-Misfire-Issue-(GLI-CC-Passat)


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

LEBlackRob said:


> Haha good news on that front.
> 
> Here wanted to share this with you.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...I-K04-MED17.5.2-Misfire-Issue-(GLI-CC-Passat)


Thanks, yea I've been keeping an eye on this. I have to check my springs, have you checked yours?


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Thanks, yea I've been keeping an eye on this. I have to check my springs, have you checked yours?


No plans to go past stage 2 this year. Might be in the plans for 2014, but who knows. By that time some one will probably offer an upgrade. I am 100% going to avoid floating my valves. Depending on how things go this week you probably see me put up a build thread.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

LEBlackRob said:


> No plans to go past stage 2 this year. Might be in the plans for 2014, but who knows. By that time some one will probably offer an upgrade. I am 100% going to avoid floating my valves. Depending on how things go this week you probably see me put up a build thread.


Yea I'm the same way, not sure if/when I'll go past stage II anyway.


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

bags


----------



## julito04 (Sep 4, 2007)

ViRtUaLheretic said:


> bags


I concur.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Installed the BSH engine mount kit today. I'll post up pictures Monday.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

SPM Intercooler arrived yesterday, I'll post pics soon

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Installed the BSH mount kit over the weekend. 

Edit: These have since been replaced by the SPM mounts.

Also here is a couple of shots of the SPM intercooler, not sure when I'll get this installed though. So many mods too little time lol


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Damn bud looks like your going hard in the paint. I will have to let you know what the BSH sway bar and links are like when I install them. Since your car is pretty much a BSH poster car now.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

LEBlackRob said:


> Damn bud looks like your going hard in the paint. I will have to let you know what the BSH sway bar and links are like when I install them. Since your car is pretty much a BSH poster car now.


lol, I had the bsh swaybar on my mkv. It's GREAT! Only thing I used the stock end links, the bsh ones tend to chatter a bit, but if that doesn't bother you they work flawlessly. You may want to check out the Hotchkis brackets though (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004MZLSAK/ref=oh_details_o06_s00_i00), the brackets that it comes with tend to break. I went through two sets on my mkv lol


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

drtechy said:


> lol, I had the bsh swaybar on my mkv. It's GREAT! Only thing I used the stock end links, the bsh ones tend to chatter a bit, but if that doesn't bother you they work flawlessly. You may want to check out the Hotchkis brackets though (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004MZLSAK/ref=oh_details_o06_s00_i00), the brackets that it comes with tend to break. I went through two sets on my mkv lol


The sway bar and links came off my JSW. They never made any noise but I greased the links when I installed them then again a year later. They have been good to me just think they might be a little stiff for the Beetle. Who knows but I am not putting the bar in till I drop the car. Just need the time to lower it.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

LEBlackRob said:


> The sway bar and links came off my JSW. They never made any noise but I greased the links when I installed them then again a year later. They have been good to me just think they might be a little stiff for the Beetle. Who knows but I am not putting the bar in till I drop the car. Just need the time to lower it.


Gotcha, any idea what suspension you're going with? 

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Gotcha, any idea what suspension you're going with?
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


Balling on a budget with some springs. Then when I have more scratch I will get some nice struts. I personally done with the stance game. Did all that on my JSW. So I purchased a set of H&R Super Sport springs. Just setting the car up to be a driver car now. Next on my shopping list is saving for a clutch so I can buy software. I currently have a Eurojet down pipe waiting to be installed for stage 2. I personally don't want to go stage 2 and not have the money for a clutch. In the slight chance I destroy it that quick.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

LEBlackRob said:


> Balling on a budget with some springs. Then when I have more scratch I will get some nice struts. I personally done with the stance game. Did all that on my JSW. So I purchased a set of H&R Super Sport springs. Just setting the car up to be a driver car now. Next on my shopping list is saving for a clutch so I can buy software. I currently have a Eurojet down pipe waiting to be installed for stage 2. I personally don't want to go stage 2 and not have the money for a clutch. In the slight chance I destroy it that quick.


I hear ya, stance has never been my type of thing. I'm all about performance and function over form. Sounds like you've got your direction all setup though. I wish I would have remembered about the weaker clutch before I went stage II. That quick $2000 really hurt. But she's in beast mode now so I'm happy with her! lol


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

drtechy said:


> I hear ya, stance has never been my type of thing. I'm all about performance and function over form. Sounds like you've got your direction all setup though. I wish I would have remembered about the weaker clutch before I went stage II. That quick $2000 really hurt. But she's in beast mode now so I'm happy with her! lol


Yea learned my lesson years ago. I have some photo's from my stance days in my build thread on NewBeetle. 

http://newbeetle.org/forums/2-0t-turbo/57857-black-rob-build-thread.html


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

LEBlackRob said:


> Yea learned my lesson years ago. I have some photo's from my stance days in my build thread on NewBeetle.
> 
> http://newbeetle.org/forums/2-0t-turbo/57857-black-rob-build-thread.html


Nice, I almost bought a JSW when I was looking at the Beetle, but I just didn't want to spend the money on bags, cuz I would have to go bags on that car lol. Of course I ended up spending 3 times that on the beetle now but oh well. Maybe on the next car lol


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Nice, I almost bought a JSW when I was looking at the Beetle, but I just didn't want to spend the money on bags, cuz I would have to go bags on that car lol. Of course I ended up spending 3 times that on the beetle now but oh well. Maybe on the next car lol


Yea that car was on H&R Ultra lows. That car was a fun car but found a place closer to my work and it made having a TDI not worth it. That and the fact that, I missed having something that was fun to drive.


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Have you gotten your intercooler on yet? I wanted to see what your thoughts were on the SPM?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> Have you gotten your intercooler on yet? I wanted to see what your thoughts were on the SPM?


Not yet, I'm a little worried about fan clearance honestly. If it moves those fans any closer to the front pipes, then I'm not gonna use it. But we'll see. I'm just waiting for someone to help me. It requires at least two people to install.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Not yet, I'm a little worried about fan clearance honestly. If it moves those fans any closer to the front pipes, then I'm not gonna use it. But we'll see. I'm just waiting for someone to help me. It requires at least two people to install.
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


Yea you will need two people for this. Honstly I had 3 people but we spent to much time drinking. So my drunk a$$ had to do most of the work by my self. I was able to get it installed and if I can do it under the influence then a "DR" can do it lol.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

LEBlackRob said:


> Yea you will need two people for this. Honstly I had 3 people but we spent to much time drinking. So my drunk a$$ had to do most of the work by my self. I was able to get it installed and if I can do it under the influence then a "DR" can do it lol.


LOL, I've done them on MKV's and MKVI's with help of course lol. This clearance by the fans is quite a bit smaller on these Beetles though compared to the GTI's. That's the only thing that worries me.


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

:laugh: I remember right after I had the Stage 3+ installed on my 20th I was putting on a new 3" cat back. My friend brought over his jack stands to get enough clearance for me to get under the car and work. I decided to make sure all the intercooler clamps were tight enough as well so I took the bumper cover off. Wifey and daughter come home from shopping to see my car on stands in the middle of the garage with no bumper exhaust piping, and bumper laying everywhere; my now drunk friend with a huge cut on his hand, and me underneath my car from the knees up. She just said "Good Lord", stepped over my legs and walked inside.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

She's definitely a keeper then lol


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Picked up a set of 18x8.5 Audi Flat Fives yesterday. Gonna spend the winter polishing them out in time for shows next year.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

A good project and it should keep you out of trouble over the winter

Like to see them as you progress along, you know before and after thing.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Carbon Steel said:


> A good project and it should keep you out of trouble over the winter
> 
> Like to see them as you progress along, you know before and after thing.


Definitely, just picked up a new mother's power cone and a couple of tubs of polish to get started. I'll be taking pictures along the way.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

just grabbed myself a 12 beetle with every option I love it. looking for an exhaust wish eurojet would come out with one. I read that the gti exhaust will fit with minor mods to the piping


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

what mods are readily available at the moment? post links if you can save me some searching


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jokerny77 said:


> just grabbed myself a 12 beetle with every option I love it. looking for an exhaust wish eurojet would come out with one. I read that the gti exhaust will fit with minor mods to the piping


I'm not sure about eurojet, but I bought the billy boat gti downpipe and it fit fine. Just had to cut the midpipe length down a little.




jokerny77 said:


> what mods are readily available at the moment? post links if you can save me some searching


Lol, honestly everything I've purchased was for the mkvi gti, I haven't purchased anything Beetle specific.


posted by Tapatalk


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Lol, honestly everything I've purchased was for the mkvi gti, I haven't purchased anything Beetle specific.


^^^This. GTI and Beetle are essentially identical in running gear so use that knowledge when shopping for mods. With the exception being cat back exhaust systems. (Beetle has longer tips) There are many options available for software, or bolt ons. And... the 2.0TSI responds very well when you "free it up" and add some boost. Welcome to the cool kids club. Search, ask questions, and enjoy the new ride.


:snowcool:


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

the esp switch install is there already a plug waiting for a switch?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jokerny77 said:


> the esp switch install is there already a plug waiting for a switch?


No that comes with the kit, you have to run it behind there.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Reviews of that borla exhaust??


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

GaryD87 said:


> Reviews of that borla exhaust??


I try not to review exhaust and I'll explain why. Exhausts fit differently on every car, no matter what. There are always slight differences, and I don't want to say it fit perfectly, just to hear back from someone later on that they had a tough time on their car. As for mine, it fit perfectly and sounds great. Good throaty sound with no drone. The 4" tips look great and fit the cutouts perfectly.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Lol, honestly everything I've purchased was for the mkvi gti, I haven't purchased anything Beetle specific.
> 
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


So you did not get the borla exhaust for a Beetle. If yours is a GTI exhaust what modification did you have to do bud.

Also heads up guys the Turbo Beetles have a 18mm rear sway bar which is smaller then a GTI. So I would keep this in mind when making changes. I will be going nuts because I have a 27mm laying around that I plan to drop in. A stock GTI rear sway bar is 21mm.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

LEBlackRob said:


> So you did not get the borla exhaust for a Beetle. If yours is a GTI exhaust what modification did you have to do bud.
> 
> Also heads up guys the Turbo Beetles have a 18mm rear sway bar which is smaller then a GTI. So I would keep this in mind when making changes. I will be going nuts because I have a 27mm laying around that I plan to drop in. A stock GTI rear sway bar is 21mm.


I forgot about the Borla you're right, that was for the beetle specifically. So our sway bars are only 18mm huh? I might swap my stock GTI bar in then. I had the BSH 27mm on my GTI, but it was just a bit much for DD.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Yea I might end up selling it if I feel that it is to harsh. If all else fails I have plenty of options to go with probably would do something around 22-24mm. I think the Beetle is a stiffer chassis. Just basing this off of my test drives when I bought the car. I felt that the Beetle felt more planted in the corners. Compared to the GTI that I drove side by side with.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

LEBlackRob said:


> Yea I might end up selling it if I feel that it is to harsh. If all else fails I have plenty of options to go with probably would do something around 22-24mm. I think the Beetle is a stiffer chassis. Just basing this off of my test drives when I bought the car. I felt that the Beetle felt more planted in the corners. Compared to the GTI that I drove side by side with.


I'll let you know how it goes, hopefully the GTI will fit, which it should anyway.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

drtechy said:


> I'll let you know how it goes, hopefully the GTI will fit, which it should anyway.


I know it will work. If you have access to ETKA. The Beetle shares it's swaybar with a JSW. I had my BSH on a my JSW. So I feel you should be fine.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

LEBlackRob said:


> I know it will work. If you have access to ETKA. The Beetle shares it's swaybar with a JSW. I had my BSH on a my JSW. So I feel you should be fine.


I always forget to check that thing, even though I spent time building a VM just for it lol! Sounds good, I'll definitely be swapping that in when the weather is nicer.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

drtechy said:


> I always forget to check that thing, even though I spent time building a VM just for it lol! Sounds good, I'll definitely be swapping that in when the weather is nicer.


VM? Ware do you work if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

LEBlackRob said:


> VM? Ware do you work if you don't mind me asking.


VM=Virtual Machine. I work IT for a local gas company in St. Louis


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

drtechy said:


> VM=Virtual Machine. I work IT for a local gas company in St. Louis


Haha that sounds BA.:beer:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

lol, I'm a geek, I even built it so I can access it from my phone lol


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

drtechy said:


> lol, I'm a geek, I even built it so I can access it from my phone lol


Yea I am just a car junkie. I would have to 70% of my life revolves around cars. Currently almost all of it is around Volkswagens. If I was to cut cars out of my life I probably would be lost.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

LEBlackRob said:


> Yea I am just a car junkie. I would have to 70% of my life revolves around cars. Currently almost all of it is around Volkswagens. If I was to cut cars out of my life I probably would be lost.


LMAO, I keep my life about 50% cars, 30% technology and the rest is in hoping I find a life one day LOL


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

drtechy said:


> LMAO, I keep my life about 50% cars, 30% technology and the rest is in hoping I find a life one day LOL


Lol yea it's more like get money for cars, music, and sluts.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

LEBlackRob said:


> Lol yea it's more like get money for cars, music, and sluts.


Mmm sluts! lol


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Mmm sluts! lol


Yep first sign of drama, and I find the nearest door and run. lol


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

you do the headlight switch? to turn off the daytime running lights.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

the pod came on your car that's the only thing i'm missing. I have every option on my car even the pretty red & black leather


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

LEBlackRob said:


> Yep first sign of drama, and I find the nearest door and run. lol


You sound like me, divorced? Lol



jokerny77 said:


> you do the headlight switch? to turn off the daytime running lights.


nah I just pulled the fuse for them

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

drtechy said:


> Teaser shot:


Dropped these off at the powder coater's today. Can't wait to see how they come out.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

LEBlackRob said:


> Yea I might end up selling it if I feel that it is to harsh. If all else fails I have plenty of options to go with probably would do something around 22-24mm. I think the Beetle is a stiffer chassis. Just basing this off of my test drives when I bought the car. I felt that the Beetle felt more planted in the corners. Compared to the GTI that I drove side by side with.


I definitely agree on that handling comparison. I don't know if its true. But I heard the audi TT is a smaller MK6 chassis. And that's what the beetle is too. I definitely feel like my beetle is wayyy stiffer than my MK5 GTI was. (Stock by stock comparo of course)


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

drtechy said:


> You sound like me, divorced? Lol


Nope have avoided the hole lets get married. I honestly tend to break it of my month 3 if it is a relationship. Other wise I just go out to hook up.



GaryD87 said:


> I definitely agree on that handling comparison. I don't know if its true. But I heard the audi TT is a smaller MK6 chassis. And that's what the beetle is too. I definitely feel like my beetle is wayyy stiffer than my MK5 GTI was. (Stock by stock comparo of course)


Yea still pretty happy that I went with the Beetle. I will enjoy it more come next season when I go to show and might see an hand full of Beetles out but nothing compared to the amount of GTI's. I swear that was the biggest reason for buying it. I hate going to shows and seeing 100 MKV GTI's and MKVI's are going to be like that soon. This is why I try to go out side the box. I did this with my JSW and now doing it with the Beetle. I have no problem seeing other people in Beetles. Just try to avoid being one of the sheep. :beer:


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Damn right. I loved my MK5. Wanted another TSI engine but A TON of my pals out here all have MK6 GTI's. I'll be making a build thread soon. 


Sorry to derail your thread tech! I love your PG. only reason I didn't get that color was because my MK5 was UG.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

GaryD87 said:


> Damn right. I loved my MK5. Wanted another TSI engine but A TON of my pals out here all have MK6 GTI's. I'll be making a build thread soon.
> 
> 
> Sorry to derail your thread tech! I love your PG. only reason I didn't get that color was because my MK5 was UG.


All good, I loved my mk5 too, it was TR, so I wanted a less in your face color this time. The wheels I just sent off on the other hand.... lol

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

LEBlackRob said:


> Just try to avoid being one of the sheep. :beer:


This was my exact reason also. Last year after going to a bunch of shows and seeing how the GTI's had taken over, I needed something different. Especially for SOWO!! Either of you guys going?

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

drtechy said:


> This was my exact reason also. Last year after going to a bunch of shows and seeing how the GTI's had taken over, I needed something different. Especially for SOWO!! Either of you guys going?
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


Yea I plan on making it out. Yea my MKV was TR but it also was a Rabbit. I hated the color but the dealer offered me a deal on it. I wanted a Sage Green Rabbit and no one had them anymore. Then the Wagon was Candy While and the Beetle is Reflex Silver. I like White best but recently been pretty content with Silver.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

you get alot of vibration at idle with the mounts installed now, also you planning on relocation the dv?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jokerny77 said:


> you get alot of vibration at idle with the mounts installed now, also you planning on relocation the dv?


No more than I expected, but then again I ran these same mounts on my mkv so I knew what I was getting into. Nah I won't relocate my dv unless I go big turbo, then I would be forced to. Until then the OEM Rev D is great and never has an issue.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Ordered the Diesel Geek short shifter today. Just tired of the long throw in this car.


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Yup. Same here. Gonna put mine on soon. It's just been too cold As of late!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

GaryD87 said:


> Yup. Same here. Gonna put mine on soon. It's just been too cold As of late!


Thats exactly whats stopping my intercooler install too lol. I bet I put this shifter in before I put the intercooler lol

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Thats exactly whats stopping my intercooler install too lol. I bet I put this shifter in before I put the intercooler lol
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


Yea know this feeling all to well. Still waiting for a warm day to do the springs.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 8, 2012)

Solid build! When do you plan on installing the FMIC?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Solid build! When do you plan on installing the FMIC?


Thanks! I'll be installing it tomorrow actually, finally got a warm day to get it done. Did you ever get my PM about it over at Golfmk6?

Another update, Diesel Geek Short Shifter arrived! I'll get that in tomorrow as well.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Thanks! I'll be installing it tomorrow actually, finally got a warm day to get it done. Did you ever get my PM about it over at Golfmk6?
> 
> Another update, Diesel Geek Short Shifter arrived! I'll get that in tomorrow as well.


Nice bud. Good to see your thread get back on topic lol jk

Can't wait to see some installed shots of the new FMIC and the shifter.opcorn:


----------



## VW 12 (Jan 3, 2013)

Was it difficult to remove the front side markers and rear bumper markers? How did you remove them?

How do they look painted?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

VW 12 said:


> Was it difficult to remove the front side markers and rear bumper markers? How did you remove them?
> 
> How do they look painted?


I didn't take out the rear ones. The fronts are easy, just unscrew the fender well screws and reach inside to release the clip. It comes right out. 

Got the short shifter and intercooler in. I'll get pictures posted. Both went in no problem. One intercooler hose is a little too close to the belt, so I'll keep an eye on it. I'm going to call SPM on that one to see if we can get a different hose for the beetle. Other than that, it took 2.5 hours from start to finish. Short shifter will definitely take some time to get used to but its nice and tight.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Kind of wish I would have taken a lot more pictures as there are some things I ran into that it would help people in the future. If anyone has any questions about the install just PM me, I have a few tips that can help. 

Intercooler install begins:










Installed (took the picture just cuz this is the last time I'll see it lol)










and Short Shifter installed


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

Very nice, Doc. Did you just undo one side of the bumper and swing it off to the side? That's kind of what it looks like in that pic. How was the short shifter install? I've read over the DG install pdf, and it looks kind of long and tedious (esp the adjustment section), but I don't know if that's because they've tried to put words to every little thing you have to do.

GTarr


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

GTarr said:


> Very nice, Doc. Did you just undo one side of the bumper and swing it off to the side? That's kind of what it looks like in that pic. How was the short shifter install? I've read over the DG install pdf, and it looks kind of long and tedious (esp the adjustment section), but I don't know if that's because they've tried to put words to every little thing you have to do.
> 
> GTarr


Thanks. Nah bumper, bumper support and foam all came off completely. What you see swung over is just the radiator support and a/c condenser. I did it that way so I didn't have to disconnect the a/c lines or have to recharge the a/c system. Quite a bit easier than the gti in that respect because the a/c lines are flexible, whereas on the gti they are hard lines.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## MACRVAG (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice!!!!! did you feel a change with the new intercooler???


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Please do keep us in the loop on your impressions. I like this intercooler, and would love to hear how it performs.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

MACRVAG said:


> Nice!!!!! did you feel a change with the new intercooler???


Actually one surprising change is an increase in throttle response. I have always felt like this engine wasn't getting enough air, don't ask me why I just felt it lol. But I think now with the increased intercooler size there's more air for it to pull all at once. Once warmer weather gets here I'll see the real difference, but very very happy with it so far. 

Also spoke with [email protected] today about the one hose that's a little too close to the belt, and he said they'll get it taken care of so looking forward to hearing back. I'm liking them more and more, they are really bringing some great products to market.


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

:thumbup: SOLD


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

They're finished! Still haven't seen them in the sunlight, but very happy so far


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

^ Nice!


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

really


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jokerny77 said:


> really


why confused?


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

thought u were having them polished or chromed.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jokerny77 said:


> thought u were having them polished or chromed.


lol, yea I changed my mind after 3.5 hours of polishing that got no where! lol Plus I got a great deal on the powder coating, and of course I'm the only one now with this color flat fives.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

hey did you look into any other intercoolerS? i see RAI has a nice one, moves it from in between the condensor n rad to a lower position by itself.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jokerny77 said:


> hey did you look into any other intercoolerS? i see RAI has a nice one, moves it from in between the condensor n rad to a lower position by itself.


Yea I'm just not a big fan of having to keep the stock intercooler in place but not use it. Plus to me the less obvious that I'm modified the better. Gives me a bigger grin on my face when they get beat by a beetle lol

Plus you can't beat the price of the SPM, and the quality is just as good in my opinion as others


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Plus to me the less obvious that I'm modified the better. Gives me a bigger grin on my face when they get beat by a beetle lol


Sleeper is always more fun to drive around. I mean come on guys you get the satisfaction of no one seeing it coming. With a nice bonus of not giving the cops more reasons to want to pull you over.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

LEBlackRob said:


> Sleeper is always more fun to drive around. I mean come on guys you get the satisfaction of no one seeing it coming. With a nice bonus of not giving the cops more reasons to want to pull you over.


THIS!


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing those wheels mounted Doc.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

So are you painting or wrapping the car a different color? I guess I'm confused about why you went with that color on the wheel with the color beetle you have...


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Carbon Steel said:


> Looking forward to seeing those wheels mounted Doc.


Me too!



Chris659 said:


> So are you painting or wrapping the car a different color? I guess I'm confused about why you went with that color on the wheel with the color beetle you have...


Nah, keeping it stock Platinum Grey. I think blue on grey is a good combo, and don't want to be the same as everyone else of course. 

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I did forget to mention my hopeful future plans are to have a dark blue interior as well. If I can scrounge up the cash

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh ok. To each their own... 

Love all of the performance parts and write up you've done! Keep up the good work


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> Oh ok. To each their own...
> 
> Love all of the performance parts and write up you've done! Keep up the good work


 Thanks, she's coming along

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Finally got to see the wheels in the sunlight. This gives a much better idea of the flake and how they look.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

When you see some of the real custom cars, and the combinations, wheels etc., i say man i never thought of that, very cool, i think that is what we are going to see here.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Carbon Steel said:


> When you see some of the real custom cars, and the combinations, wheels etc., i say man i never thought of that, very cool, i think that is what we are going to see here.


 I hope so, I've taken chances on wheel colors before that didn't work out too well, but most people seem to be digging this one, just gotta see them on the car.

Ordered Bridgestone RE760's today. 245/40/18's. Great tire for the money, and I've had them before so I know I'll be happy with them.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Ordered USP Stainless Steel brake lines ordered!


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

drtechy said:


> Ordered USP Stainless Steel brake lines ordered!


 Did you go with these?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

plex03 said:


> Did you go with these?


 Yup

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Installed USP SS Brake lines today. Also swapped the BSH mounts out for the SPM mounts. No pics this time lol

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## MnATL (Oct 26, 2010)

Dr 
Did you not like the BSH mounts? Can you tell a difference yet?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

MnATL said:


> Dr
> Did you not like the BSH mounts? Can you tell a difference yet?


 Well not that I didn't like them, just wanting to see if there is a difference. Gonna have to wait till these break in to know for sure of the difference. 

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

drtechy said:


> Actually one surprising change is an increase in throttle response. I have always felt like this engine wasn't getting enough air, don't ask me why I just felt it lol. But I think now with the increased intercooler size there's more air for it to pull all at once. Once warmer weather gets here I'll see the real difference, but very very happy with it so far.
> 
> Also spoke with [email protected] today about the one hose that's a little too close to the belt, and he said they'll get it taken care of so looking forward to hearing back. I'm liking them more and more, they are really bringing some great products to market.


 Unless I'm mistaken, what you are feeling are the effects of a cooler intake air charge. The larger IC gives you more cooling capacity so it can feed the motor cooler air longer with heat soaking like the stocker would.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

stainlineho said:


> Unless I'm mistaken, what you are feeling are the effects of a cooler intake air charge. The larger IC gives you more cooling capacity so it can feed the motor cooler air longer with heat soaking like the stocker would.


 The improved throttle response would most likely be contributed to the upgraded intercooler piping more so than the increased displacement of the intercooler. Although the intercooler does reduce heat soak and allow a cooler intake temp, the diameter of the piping being increased allowed more air in and out of the intercooler. So even with a stock intercooler but upgraded piping, the throttle response would have improved greatly especially since the doc was already pretty heavily modded.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Chris659 said:


> The improved throttle response would most likely be contributed to the upgraded intercooler piping more so than the increased displacement of the intercooler. Although the intercooler does reduce heat soak and allow a cooler intake temp, the diameter of the piping being increased allowed more air in and out of the intercooler. So even with a stock intercooler but upgraded piping, the throttle response would have improved greatly especially since the doc was already pretty heavily modded.


 Oh, most definitely, I must have missed the piping was changed. I'm new to these VWs...still debating on whether or not to buy a new Beetle.:beer:


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Installing a larger intercooler does't automatically provide positive gains. It can potentially lead to greater lag, and unresponsiveness. Any added gain in performance is most likely attributed to lower intake temperatures, which by default means more power. The KO3 Sport is a tiny little turbo, and will ultimately be a bottle neck of air flow. That being said, they are FANTASTIC performers for their size. I'm very interested in seeing what this turbo with the 16 valve head can offer, but there will be a limit.


----------



## Desob (Dec 2, 2012)

Drtechy ,I enjoy all the work you have done to your car so far. I just bought a set of H&R Super Sport spring as the beginning of the mods to mine. I know Volkswagen is famous for reuse of parts and design but I'm still kinda worried about what will fit and what will not. I figure along with the springs a nice set of adjustable shocks plus brake lines and new rotors as well. Is the Mk6 GTI a good one to buy parts to put on the Turbo beetle. Excuse me if this is a Noob or stupid question but still not a lot of parts out there for the TB.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Desob said:


> Drtechy ,I enjoy all the work you have done to your car so far. I just bought a set of H&R Super Sport spring as the beginning of the mods to mine. I know Volkswagen is famous for reuse of parts and design but I'm still kinda worried about what will fit and what will not. I figure along with the springs a nice set of adjustable shocks plus brake lines and new rotors as well. Is the Mk6 GTI a good one to buy parts to put on the Turbo beetle. Excuse me if this is a Noob or stupid question but still not a lot of parts out there for the TB.


 Thanks, yes most parts for the mk6 gti fit the turbo beetle. Nearly all the parts you see on this car were parts for the GTI. The only one that wasn't is the cat-back Borla exhaust. But the brakes are definitely the same. I'm sure there some things that don't, like the K04 turbo upgrade kit from APR, but I'm sure they will eventually. And don't worry about asking questions, that's the only way we all learn.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Tires arrived today. They'll be mounted onto the wheels this coming week. Not sure when I'll get them on the car, but I'm sure I'll do a test fit to see how they look and make sure I don't have any clearance issues with this rubber. 

Also went to the upholstery shop and chose all the leather for the new interior. Here is a teaser shot of the leather:


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

That should match your wheels nicely! You going to add any blue painted accents on the inside? Like the dash or anything? Think that would help tie it all together


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> That should match your wheels nicely! You going to add any blue painted accents on the inside? Like the dash or anything? Think that would help tie it all together


Thanks! I'm not sure yet, I wanna see how the upholstery comes out first. 

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## TIRADO (Jan 27, 2013)

DrTechy, I had promised the wife I would not do anything to the Beetle as it appeared had everything I wanted on a vehicle, one thing that I noticed even on the test drive was the shifter how it wasn't exactly what I would like it to be and I attributed to it being different (reverse on the top left/ pressure downwards to engage) and thought that I would get used to it, sometimes I find myself driving in 4th and looking at the tach I realize that I needed to be in 5th or 6th to save gas, well a short shifter is now a must and possibly a set of back up sensors as that is how I park all the time, nose out. I see you did the s/s by Dieselgeek and I'm curious if you used any of the weights provide and how long di it take you, I did a s/s on my TL and it was a very time consuming task as it was just a added extension to the base of the shifter meaning the entire center console inside the car had to be removed including the shifter arm, now I see VW has a different approach, doing it to the linkage, anyway, great job on your car, will keep reading this post as maybe in the Summer I can trick..ehem convince the wife I need a few things added to the Bug...lol..and have her not divorce me


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

TIRADO said:


> DrTechy, I had promised the wife I would not do anything to the Beetle as it appeared had everything I wanted on a vehicle, one thing that I noticed even on the test drive was the shifter how it wasn't exactly what I would like it to be and I attributed to it being different (reverse on the top left/ pressure downwards to engage) and thought that I would get used to it, sometimes I find myself driving in 4th and looking at the tach I realize that I needed to be in 5th or 6th to save gas, well a short shifter is now a must and possibly a set of back up sensors as that is how I park all the time, nose out. I see you did the s/s by Dieselgeek and I'm curious if you used any of the weights provide and how long di it take you, I did a s/s on my TL and it was a very time consuming task as it was just a added extension to the base of the shifter meaning the entire center console inside the car had to be removed including the shifter arm, now I see VW has a different approach, doing it to the linkage, anyway, great job on your car, will keep reading this post as maybe in the Summer I can trick..ehem convince the wife I need a few things added to the Bug...lol..and have her not divorce me


I'd say it should be no problem to have it done within an hour, but everyone is different. I've done it a few times so it only took me about 20 minutes, then I just had to make a few adjustments. So half hour altogether. Make sure to get yourself a battery terminal puller. This tool will help you remove the main piece off the transmission easily. Also check out the DG DIY videos, there are some helpful tips. Its the best one on the market in my opinion. 

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## TIRADO (Jan 27, 2013)

drtechy said:


> I'd say it should be no problem to have it done within an hour, but everyone is different. I've done it a few times so it only took me about 20 minutes, then I just had to make a few adjustments. So half hour altogether. Make sure to get yourself a battery terminal puller. This tool will help you remove the main piece off the transmission easily. Also check out the DG DIY videos, there are some helpful tips. Its the best one on the market in my opinion.
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


I ave done all types of mods to Japanese vehicle and I think I need to put that mentality behind me and look at things built by VW differently but I will be fine , did look at the videos and they are pretty much straight forward, thanks for the reply and keep making your car unique it's AWESOME ..


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

TIRADO said:


> I ave done all types of mods to Japanese vehicle and I think I need to put that mentality behind me and look at things built by VW differently but I will be fine , did look at the videos and they are pretty much straight forward, thanks for the reply and keep making your car unique it's AWESOME ..


Thanks bro, always feels good to get good feedback!

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

drtechy, DMd you!


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Been a while since I checked in on your thread. I will have to keep an eye out for the new interior.


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

love what you are doing with the car man. looks awesome!
-Wes


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

bagged minivan?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jwcardy said:


> love what you are doing with the car man. looks awesome!
> -Wes


Thanks Wes, hope I get to see your ride in person at SOWO!



ViRtUaLheretic said:


> bagged minivan?


Don't you have some leaking w/m to fix? lol


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Thanks Wes, hope I get to see your ride in person at SOWO!


We will be there for sure man.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Soooooo...how's the short shifter? I'm trying to figure out which one to buy...


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

stainlineho said:


> Soooooo...how's the short shifter? I'm trying to figure out which one to buy...


Best one in my opinion. Direct shifts, no slack, no squishy feeling to it. Very happy

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Leather for the interior has been ordered. Hopefully getting it done within the next two weeks.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## TurboBoog (Feb 15, 2013)

*Aftermarket Stereo*

Hi! I'm new here and your post is actually what made me register.
Would you be so kind to share the info on what parts did you use to install you Pioneer head unit?
What wire harness? Metra? What model#?
Antenna adapter required? What kind?
How about VW no Acc ignition? Is your Pioneer powering off when ignition switched off?
Did you use any CAM BUS adapters?
Did you just ground the "Parking Brake" wire to bypass video lock?


Thank you in advance!:wave:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

TurboBoog said:


> Hi! I'm new here and your post is actually what made me register.
> Would you be so kind to share the info on what parts did you use to install you Pioneer head unit?
> What wire harness? Metra? What model#?
> Antenna adapter required? What kind?
> ...


Thanks bro! This setup actually came right out of my mkv and straight into the beetle. I know it was a metra harness, not sure on the model. I don't have an antenna adapter right now because I just stream either pandora or sirius radio. I do have a pac module as well but I don't know if it even does anything to be honest. Everything turns on and off with ignition off and key out to turn off. I did simply ground out the brake wire to bypass the video lock.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Thanks bro! This setup actually came right out of my mkv and straight into the beetle. I know it was a metra harness, not sure on the model. I don't have an antenna adapter right now because I just stream either pandora or sirius radio. I do have a pac module as well but I don't know if it even does anything to be honest. Everything turns on and off with ignition off and key out to turn off. I did simply ground out the brake wire to bypass the video lock.
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


Welcome turboboog!

I just installed one in my car and can help you. Depends on if you have the Fender sound system or not as to which wire harness/can bus adapter you will need. You will lose your retained accessory power (RAP for short) ( means unit shuts off when ignition is shut off) but nothing else.

If you have factory steering wheel controls, get the more expensive harness if you're using PAC or get the separate steering wheel interface if you're using Metra.

Go to www.metraonline.com or www.bestkits.com type your vehicle info in, and they'll tell you exactly which parts you will need.

The same kit, harness, and antenna adapter will work on all current vdub models so in case you're switching from another car, everything will switch right over for the stereo.

As for grounding the parking brake wire, it depends on which brand unit you purchase, and even which model within the brand. For example, most units with nav built in will not be as simple as grounding the wire. They use the speed sense wire to shut down the video. In that case you will need to purchase a part by PAC called a PTR-7 or also called TR-7 by other brands. Get this especially if you are considering purchasing an Alpine brand unit (highly recommend!). They connect to the parking and foot brake unlike all other brands.
If your unit doesn't have nav, then you still may not be able to ground the parking brake wire. If you don't want to buy the TR-7 then you can also connect a toggle switch and you will have to flip it back n forth a few times every time you get in the car and want to watch video. Honestly, the TR-7 will be worth every penny!

If you have any other questions, feel free to PM me! I've worked at a car audio shop for the last 12 yrs...


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> Welcome turboboog!
> 
> I just installed one in my car and can help you. Depends on if you have the Fender sound system or not as to which wire harness/can bus adapter you will need. You will lose your retained accessory power (RAP for short) ( means unit shuts off when ignition is shut off) but nothing else.


Mine turns off when you pull the key out, stays on if you just shut the car off and leave the key in. Is that what you mean?

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

No... Three things come to mind: either my module is different, it's due to mine having the Fender system, or the keyless go system (push button start)

I've tried both of the PAC modules and now Alpine's and they all seem to shut off as soon as I hit the push button to kill the motor


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> No... Three things come to mind: either my module is different, it's due to mine having the Fender system, or the keyless go system (push button start)
> 
> I've tried both of the PAC modules and now Alpine's and they all seem to shut off as soon as I hit the push button to kill the motor


Yup thats the push button start, did the same thing in my mom's tiguan.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Little updates. 

Installed the new button from USP to match the beetle interior buttons:










Test fit the new wheels & tires. They are close to the strut but still have clearance:










Showing a little wheel gap unfortunately lol but we'll see how it looks once all of them are on:










Still waiting on leather for the interior but hopefully that will arrive early next week and I'll get the appointment to drop the car off.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Good fit, now we just need some good pictures in the sun, when ever it returns.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Carbon Steel said:


> Good fit, now we just need some good pictures in the sun, when ever it returns.


Amen to that, I miss warm weather. 

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## TurboBoog (Feb 15, 2013)

*Aftermarket Stereo*

Thank you DrTechy and Chris659! Appreciate your quick response!:thumbup:

I have, what I think, a Launch Edition (black, cloth interior, Bi-Xenon and 19" Tornado wheels, minus the Turbo decals on the sides). No push button start.
It has a basic RCD310 2-DIN with 6 speakers. No steering wheel controls.

DrTechy:
1. Remember anything how it was wired in your MKV? Surely, it didn't have a push start button back then.

Chris:
1. Metra harness for VW 80-up? On their website, there's no specific '12 Beetle. Just says VW 80s-up.
2. Did you use a radio antenna adapter?
3. Did you need a dash kit of some sort? Does it look ok without the shiny plastic trim ring?
4. You radio turn off as well? (When the button pushed or the car locked?) I know i have a key, so I'm assuming, when you push the button, it should shut everything off, correct?
5. Will I need that CAM BUS thingy?

Sorry for so many questions, I just want to have everything ready, when I pop it open.:screwy:

Thanks guys! eace:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I pretty much just followed the directions and wired it how it was described. Power to power, ground to ground, and so on. Nothing special.


----------



## TurboBoog (Feb 15, 2013)

All right! Thanks, DrTechy!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks to PLEX03 changed my esp (parking aid) button to a VTECH button lol!










Also dropped the car off at the upholstery shop today. Should be done by Wednesday ftw!


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^ That is very cool! :thumbup: So, is it possible to spell out any word?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^ That is very cool! :thumbup: So, is it possible to spell out any word?


Any word that will fit in the space yea


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I honestly didn't even want to post this, but here was the first stab at the interior. There are a few mistakes that are causing it to be completely re-done unfortunately. Overall I like the colors and how it came out, but the blue stitching wasn't done, and the fit wasn't quite right, so the shop is re-ordering and they will be doing it again. 

Excuse the crappy cell pics










Closeup of wrong stitching lol


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Sorry they didn't do it correctly. I like where it's going though. :thumbup:

opcorn:


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Color combo looks really good! Sucks about the problems but at least they're taking car of it for ya!

Should have them put blue stitching in the shift and e brake boots! I'm doing mine in red to compliment the red stitching/inserts in seats? Least they can do for messing it up right?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> Color combo looks really good! Sucks about the problems but at least they're taking car of it for ya!
> 
> Should have them put blue stitching in the shift and e brake boots! I'm doing mine in red to compliment the red stitching/inserts in seats? Least they can do for messing it up right?


I'm hoping to have the stitching on the steering wheel on top of the shift & ebrake boots. We'll see how much it costs or if they charge me, I'll probably find out tomorrow. 

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> Sorry they didn't do it correctly. I like where it's going though. :thumbup:
> 
> opcorn:


Thanks!

Going to the shop today to make sure the leather order is right before they place it, and to talk about stitching those other parts!


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

stitch them bags in sahn!
/troll


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

The steering wheel is usually a major biotch so be prepared for a high cost on that! And I would either ask to see previous wheels they've wrapped/stitched or make sure you REALLY trust them! Real easy to mess it up

In my area prices will range from $50-110 for the shift and e brake boots to be restitched so maybe this will help you gauge the price they give but I would ask that they do that as a courtesy for you since they messed up. It's only labor cost on their behalf so it's not like they're out anything really...

If you had come to my shop and we messed up like that than we would either offer a discount or do something additional for little to no cost (depending on the situation).


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Short story, I'm keeping the leather as is, with a substantial refund, plus they are going to do up some special led interior lighting, as well as hardwire in my v1 for me. In the mean time I'll start looking for a place to at least get the shift & ebrake boots done. They had a guy that does it, but he took a look and said that he honestly doesn't think it would come out well because he can't duplicate the factory cross stitch. So I'll just have to keep looking locally. 

All in all I think I'll be happy. With the refund it came out pretty dam cheap. Once its nice out I'll get some good pictures with the wheels on and all. Hopefully it all looks good together.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## tivoom00 (Feb 20, 2005)

looking good :thumbup:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

The LED kit and everything look great. Its driving me nuts but I can't seem to get a good picture of it. Bunch of us are planning a photo shoot next month though so should have good pics then.

Also found a mkv gti aluminum subframe and front lower control arms to replace the cheap stamped steel ones we have. should have those by the end of next week. Not sure when I'll get them installed though. I plan on upgrading all the bushings associated at the same time so I'll have to source those.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Sorry to hear that you're not happy with the seat covers although from the photos, they look pretty good. I was considering that but I'm reluctant because of the extremely tight fit of the stock covers with the heaters etc. In my area it gets very hot in the summer so I may just go with sheepskins. 

Frankly, I wish I had ordered my car with the beige interior but the new car bug bit me right after the test drive. Oh well, at least it's easier to clean and more interior mods will go with black vs. beige.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

SaberOne said:


> Sorry to hear that you're not happy with the seat covers although from the photos, they look pretty good. I was considering that but I'm reluctant because of the extremely tight fit of the stock covers with the heaters etc. In my area it gets very hot in the summer so I may just go with sheepskins.
> 
> Frankly, I wish I had ordered my car with the beige interior but the new car bug bit me right after the test drive. Oh well, at least it's easier to clean and more interior mods will go with black vs. beige.


It's grown on me quite a bit since getting everything back and straightened out. I'm really digging it now. Beige gets dirty too easily in my opinion. I always stay with darker colors on interiors.


----------



## mm2129 (Feb 3, 2009)

looks good so far really like the way it sits on the konis :thumbup:
in for progress opcorn:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Took a couple of crappy cell pics just to document it for now. 

V1 installed and hardwired:










LED kit (don't make fun of the crappy pictures lol, I'll have good ones once the weather gets nice.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Is that led flexible stripping or a thin bar?

Looks nice either way! I really like the foot well lighting!

Had that in my 98 beetle... Did blue under the dash and green under the front of the front seat and blue in the back seat. Had a three way switch so I could have just blue or blue and green on.

I wanted to see if I could tie into the color changing switch for the OE lighting in the doors and then do blue and red LEDs in the foot wells that would change colors with the doors. I don't use white so no need for it...


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

i had a similar idea with led strips just wanted to put it under the car near the bottom of the doors so when u unlocked the doors it went on with interior lights


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> Is that led flexible stripping or a thin bar?
> 
> Looks nice either way! I really like the foot well lighting!
> 
> ...


They are led strips. And you can definitely wire them through the color changing switch. We were going to do that originally but figured since they're blue I would just leave the setting on blue at all times. I'm not a big fan of mixing colors on lighting.



jokerny77 said:


> i had a similar idea with led strips just wanted to put it under the car near the bottom of the doors so when u unlocked the doors it went on with interior lights


The door led's automatically turn on when the door is opened, and the footwell lighting comes on with the headlights/ parking lights. I'm also going to wire in a switch cuz after a couple of days now I realize I wouldn't mind the ability to turn them off.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

TB porn, keep it coming


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

PLATA said:


> TB porn, keep it coming


 Thanks! Haven't done too much lately, too cold out. I've got a bunch of stuff ready to go on. Also might be showing my car in the SPM booth at SOWO, not confirmed yet though.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Thanks! Haven't done too much lately, too cold out. I've got a bunch of stuff ready to go on. Also might be showing my car in the SPM booth at SOWO, not confirmed yet though.


 I'm assuming you're changing some components to SPM? Thought you were only using their intercooler...


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> I'm assuming you're changing some components to SPM? Thought you were only using their intercooler...


 I have their engine mounts as well, and if they can get the exhaust ready for the beetle in time I'll have that also. 

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Cool! I really like their stuff! 

I'm waiting to hit 10k miles and for the release of their CF intake and then I want to load up on their stuff. 

Love the sound of their turbo back exhaust!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> Cool! I really like their stuff!
> 
> I'm waiting to hit 10k miles and for the release of their CF intake and then I want to load up on their stuff.
> 
> Love the sound of their turbo back exhaust!


 Me too, and have you ever spoken to them? They are all super cool and helpful. I think they are gonna become a premier vendor for vw/audi, hence why I'm trying out all their stuff lol

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

drtechy said:


> Also found a mkv gti aluminum subframe and front lower control arms to replace the cheap stamped steel ones we have.
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


 

I am sure the MKV GTI subframe and front lower control arms are stamped steel......... but the MK2 Audi TT one's are aluminum ..


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

PooLeArMor said:


> I am sure the MKV GTI subframe and front lower control arms are stamped steel......... but the MK2 Audi TT one's are aluminum ..


 Definitely not stamped steel on the mkv gti, Cast aluminum subframe and cast control arms, I have the parts in my garage ;-)

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

What ever happened to yur wheels Doc? We havent seen them mounted yet ...I dont think


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

BugzLife said:


> What ever happened to yur wheels Doc? We havent seen them mounted yet ...I dont think


 Still waiting on old man winter to gtfo lol. Soon hopefully though, they are just sitting in my garage driving me crazy lol

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

drtechy said:


> Definitely not stamped steel on the mkv gti, Cast aluminum subframe and cast control arms, I have the parts in my garage ;-)
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


 

i meant the control arms are stamped steel and the subframe is aluminum at least that is what on my MKV GTI


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

PooLeArMor said:


> i meant the control arms are stamped steel and the subframe is aluminum at least that is what on my MKV GTI


 Sounds like someone swapped yours out, because they are definitely cast. Was your car ever in an accident or anything? Unfortunately a lot of shops will just use whatever they can get their hands on, not to mention the salvage yards and parts people don't know the difference half the time. I've been to 5 junk yards now and they all tried to pass off stamped control arms as GTI ones, but when they checked into it further they found they came out of jettas. Here are some pics to clear it up. 

Welded steel control arm from MKV Jetta/Rabbit: 









Cast control arm from MKV GTI/GLI:


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Our rear controls arms on the TB are crap, pretty sure stamped steel.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

stainlineho said:


> Our rear controls arms on the TB are crap, pretty sure stamped steel.


 Yup, those have always been stamped steel unfortunately.


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

weird...mine arent stamped steel


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Shut it lol

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Got some small things done, amber led fog bulbs, got my new valentine one mounted better now, and then looked outside to see more snow and got sad that I still can't put my wheels on lol

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Well if anyone is looking for my ride at SOWO, it will be at the SPM booth FTW!


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Well if anyone is looking for my ride at SOWO, it will be at the SPM booth FTW!


that's awesome man! ours will be at the standard fabrications booth.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jwcardy said:


> that's awesome man! ours will be at the standard fabrications booth.


Nice, been looking forward to seeing your ride in person.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## Prturb'd (Feb 4, 2013)

drtechy said:


> Got some small things done, amber led fog bulbs, got my new valentine one mounted better now, and then looked outside to see more snow and got sad that I still can't put my wheels on lol
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


How's the cornering feature of the fogs reacting after the change?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Prturb'd said:


> How's the cornering feature of the fogs reacting after the change?


To be honest I have no clue, I never noticed the cornering feature before, but I would assume it does nothing now lol

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## Rho42 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey, a little bit ago you mentioned that you put in the SPM mount kit. How much of an improvement are those over the BSH mounts you were running before? I'm interested in upgrading from stock mounts and springs before I get a tune.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Rho42 said:


> Hey, a little bit ago you mentioned that you put in the SPM mount kit. How much of an improvement are those over the BSH mounts you were running before? I'm interested in upgrading from stock mounts and springs before I get a tune.


I'll be honest, they don't feel very different from the BSH. I mainly replaced them with the SPM for two reasons, 1. Because BSH's service seems to be lacking in the last year or so and I felt SPM's service is exceptional! 2. I wanted to do a comparison anyway since I ended up with both kits. If I had to do it again I would go straight to the SPM mounts, I like the look better, my mind seems to think they are quieter (don't know if it's real or my mind just telling me that), the price is better, and they seem to look a little beefier than the BSH ones. Although the material which BSH has removed may have been for strength, although I think its just aesthetics. 

All in all, I wouldn't persuade anyone away from the BSH ones, but I prefer SPM.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Wheels finally mounted! Spring is here, except the sun was shining through clouds so it wasn't too great for pictures. The car is dirty so don't mind that, just wanted to get pics up since I'm really happy with the fitment and look.


----------



## Beets (Sep 22, 2012)

Sexy! Love the wheel color!!!


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Repost when clean please.


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

stainlineho said:


> Repost when clean please.


x2 On the second pick I thought " Oh! He wrapped it in a matte vinyl!" Then I realized it just needs a good bath. In for some shiny pics. Diggin' the wheels though. :thumbup:


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Wheels finally mounted! Spring is here, except the sun was shining through clouds so it wasn't too great for pictures. The car is dirty so don't mind that, just wanted to get pics up since I'm really happy with the fitment and look.


Good job Doc...it sits really good on those wheels too! :thumbup:


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Looks good! Look even better when it's all clean.

Give's me a good idea of how mine will look when I put my A8's on! I'm not lowered *yet* have to figure that out too.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Love the stance! Lookin good doc


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Cleaned and Sunny pics finally!


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Very Cool Doc


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Dope on the spm booth! I'll be at the Forge/Tuningworks booth !


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Now I can see the wheel color! Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Carbon Steel said:


> Very Cool Doc





GaryD87 said:


> Dope on the spm booth! I'll be at the Forge/Tuningworks booth !





Dscot8r!2 said:


> Now I can see the wheel color! Nice! :thumbup:


Thanks guys! Can't wait for SoWo! 

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

drtechy said:


> Cleaned and Sunny pics finally!


Sweet!


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

hmm... that makes 18's look ok. I thought they might be too small. The wheel arches on the Beetle can swallow up 20's like donuts.

what size tires are they?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

vdubjettaman said:


> hmm... that makes 18's look ok. I thought they might be too small. The wheel arches on the Beetle can swallow up 20's like donuts.
> 
> what size tires are they?


I won't go bigger than 18's cuz I like to have some meat on my tires. They are 245/40

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

Looking great, Doc! You removed the Turbo emblem? Looks super clean, nice work.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

NickSarazen said:


> Looking great, Doc! You removed the Turbo emblem? Looks super clean, nice work.


Thanks, and yea hopefully one day I'll get the emblem shaved off as well.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

vdubjettaman said:


> hmm... that makes 18's look ok. I thought they might be too small. The wheel arches on the Beetle can swallow up 20's like donuts.
> I agree these Beetles now that they made them bigger need at least 19 or 20 inch wheels. One thing with those blue wheels you have to add that color on the car somewhere else now maybe paint that bottom door trim that color. They just dont match the car


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Grey and blue don't match?


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hmmm you could also paint the mirrors and any other black accents the dark blue! Aren't your seats still dark blue leather? Would really help tie everything together


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

DO NOT COLOR MATCH ANYTHING ON THE EXTERIOR OF YOUR CAR TO MATCH YOUR WHEELS!!!!
It looks awesome just like that man.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jwcardy said:


> DO NOT COLOR MATCH ANYTHING ON THE EXTERIOR OF YOUR CAR TO MATCH YOUR WHEELS!!!!
> It looks awesome just like that man.


Lol thanks bro, don't worry there's a number of reasons I wouldn't. I have plans to slowly clean up (get rid of chrome pieces) and shave parts of the car anyway. 

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> Hmmm you could also paint the mirrors and any other black accents the dark blue! Aren't your seats still dark blue leather? Would really help tie everything together


Well the inner portion of the perforated inserts are blue lol, but the leather itself is two-tone black and grey. I've gotta get some good pictures of that up when I have time. 

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

drtechy said:


> Well the inner portion of the perforated inserts are blue lol, but the leather itself is two-tone black and grey. I've gotta get some good pictures of that up when I have time.
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


Did you get them back from being "redone" again?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

vdubjettaman said:


> Did you get them back from being "redone" again?


Sort of lol, they didn't get re-done. They got re-fitted and fixed the seat heaters. I came to an agreement with them because their supplier refused to cooperate and do the stitching the way I wanted. In any case, they did some other wiring and lighting for me, so I'm satisfied. Is it exactly what I wanted, no, but **** happens. It's still really nice. Who knows one day I might swap them out.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

drtechy said:


> Sort of lol, they didn't get re-done. They got re-fitted and fixed the seat heaters. I came to an agreement with them because their supplier refused to cooperate and do the stitching the way I wanted. In any case, they did some other wiring and lighting for me, so I'm satisfied. Is it exactly what I wanted, no, but **** happens. It's still really nice. Who knows one day I might swap them out.


That's a bit unfortunate.
Got any better pics than the one you posted a while ago?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

vdubjettaman said:


> That's a bit unfortunate.
> Got any better pics than the one you posted a while ago?


Unfortunately no, everytime I take a picture it comes out looking like crap. I'm hoping to do a full photoshoot of my car one of these days though with a professional photographer, so he should be able to get his camera settings right to get a good shot.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Scheduled an appointment to drop the car off Monday to get the bumper shaved for SoWo ftw!


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

drtechy said:


> Scheduled an appointment to drop the car off Monday to get the bumper shaved for SoWo ftw!


You have hair on you bumper?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Jedidub said:


> You have hair on you bumper?


Lol

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

So what exactly does shaving your bumper mean?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> So what exactly does shaving your bumper mean?


Removing the side markers and filling it so it looks like they were never there. 

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Making it a euro bumper basically...gotcha. Can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> Making it a euro bumper basically...gotcha. Can't wait to see the finished product


I guess, I didn't realize they didn't have side markers

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Bumper shaving complete, also had them black out the chrome strips on the side rockers, much better now.


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

drtechy said:


> Bumper shaving complete, also had them black out the chrome strips on the side rockers, much better now.


 Nice!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Anthony_A said:


> Nice!


Thanks Bro!

New arrival! Full SPM turbo back exhaust, going in on Saturday!

Thought it would be funny to lay it out fully in the living room lol









Detailed shots:


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Man that exhaust is clean!! Sound clips a must.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

stainlineho said:


> Man that exhaust is clean!! Sound clips a must.


Doubt I'll get one uploaded, I don't have a video camera


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

That exhaust is a thing of beauty, doc. 

I swapped my winter wheels for my summer ones. Car feels much tighter now. :thumbup:

GTarr


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

drtechy said:


> Doubt I'll get one uploaded, I don't have a video camera



What about a digital camera?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

stainlineho said:


> What about a digital camera?


Yea I guess I could


----------



## MnATL (Oct 26, 2010)

Sweet exhaust!


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow man. You're car = GORGEOUS 


I can't wait to hang at sowo man. I'm gonna talk to the coordinators and let em know about the shoot so we can get all the beetles out with ease. 

Checkout loweredcongress.com for a small preview(quality-wise lol). This will most likely be our first feature! We've got a huge following on Facebook that have been waiting a long time for this. Shooting this is gonna be nice.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

GaryD87 said:


> Wow man. You're car = GORGEOUS
> 
> 
> I can't wait to hang at sowo man. I'm gonna talk to the coordinators and let em know about the shoot so we can get all the beetles out with ease.
> ...


Appreciate it bro! I can't wait, I really hope they let us get the beetles out for that.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

SPM Exhaust installed. I'll get some pics of it on the ground soon.


----------



## MnATL (Oct 26, 2010)

Best looking exhaust! I need to get one!!!


----------



## MartyVT (Mar 7, 2013)

I've got this exhaust on my TB. Fit and finish are outstanding and sound is awesome. Not super loud, just nice a low and mean. Very impressed


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

What was the total cost for the catback?


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

I wounder if there cat back would work with my Eurojet down pipe.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

stainlineho said:


> What was the total cost for the catback?


 Not sure, I think their site shows the gti one for like $700



LEBlackRob said:


> I wounder if there cat back would work with my Eurojet down pipe.


 if its a 3" vband connection then it should have no problem.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

drtechy said:


> if its a 3" vband connection then it should have no problem.


 Yea I am just going to send them a msg on it and see what they reply back with.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

LEBlackRob said:


> Yea I am just going to send them a msg on it and see what they reply back with.


 I can answer that one the Eurojet downpipe fits the Beetle fine if thats what you wanna know. Just order the Eurojet catback you'll love it. I have a Gti Eurojet TB on my Beetle. I don't wanna make you jealous so I wont tell you what I paid for it,


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Some decals getting ready for SOWO!


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

nice.............love the stance and attitude


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

drtechy said:


> SPM Exhaust installed. I'll get some pics of it on the ground soon.


 Didnt you put a borla on when you first got it? Whats the performance / sound difference between the 2?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

BugzLife said:


> Didnt you put a borla on when you first got it? Whats the performance / sound difference between the 2?


 Yea I had a borla cat back with a billy boat downpipe. This is leaps and bounds better quality, that's for sure. Also being a full 3" all the way back is nice for low end torque. The sound on this is much quieter, but much deeper than the borla/billy boat setup. Keep in mind, this is the full street version, just without a cat. I think I may swap out the first muffler for a straight pipe from them, just to get a little more growl to it, but otherwise I'm super happy with it. The performance more than makes up for the quieter sound. Still better than the silent stock setup that's for sure lol


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

you need to get a sound clip somehow for all of us. :thumbup:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

vdubjettaman said:


> you need to get a sound clip somehow for all of us. :thumbup:


 I tried, my camera's mic sucks. If I run into someone with a good one I'll get a clip.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Installed the ECS clutch bleeder block, definitely should have done that when I did the clutch, such a better feel to it now


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

drtechy said:


> Installed the ECS clutch bleeder block, definitely should have done that when I did the clutch, such a better feel to it now


Those were reported to leak on the MKV..... keep an eye out on it


Soooooooooooooooooooooo Woah?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ViRtUaLheretic said:


> Those were reported to leak on the MKV..... keep an eye out on it
> 
> 
> Soooooooooooooooooooooo Woah?


So mother f****** Wo!

And yea they didn't have the right O rings but they fixed that


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

Meh....






































1 week left buddy!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

The anticipation is killing me lol


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

The anticipation of seeing pics of the front end of your car all taped up is killing me..


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Anthony_A said:


> The anticipation of seeing pics of the front end of your car all taped up is killing me..


LMAO, that reminds me gotta go pick up masking tape rolls at lowes this weekend.


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

drtechy said:


> LMAO, that reminds me gotta go pick up masking tape rolls at lowes this weekend.


Have you thought about Plasti Dip instead? Hmm It might be a bitch to get all that off though...


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Anthony_A said:


> Have you thought about Plasti Dip instead? Hmm It might be a bitch to get all that off though...


Yea way too much of a pain to take off when I get there


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Good luck, good safe trip and please take some photos of yours and some other beetles.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Anthony_A said:


> The anticipation of seeing pics of the front end of your car all taped up is killing me..


She's all ready


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

drtechy said:


> She's all ready


Holy Crap, that's awesome! Have a great time! Drive safely!


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

nice tape job! Have you noticed if your paint/clearcoat is thin? I have 3,2xx miles on my Reflex Silver Beetle and stone chips thru the paint already! I don't drive a ton of highway either...


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

vdubjettaman said:


> nice tape job! Have you noticed if your paint/clearcoat is thin? I have 3,2xx miles on my Reflex Silver Beetle and stone chips thru the paint already! I don't drive a ton of highway either...


Not really to be honest. I get rock chips but I drive 100 miles a day on the highway so I'm used to it lol


----------



## Zmacs (Jul 18, 2009)

I've always been a Jetta guy. Decided to poke around on the Beetle forums on a whim and found this thread.

You're making me reconsider my entire life. I adore your car.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Zmacs said:


> I've always been a Jetta guy. Decided to poke around on the Beetle forums on a whim and found this thread.
> 
> You're making me reconsider my entire life. I adore your car.


Lol Thanks, they are great cars! 

So I've got some cash to throw at a cosmetic mod and I'm thinking either the ridiculously expensive oem hid headlights or a Mkvi GTI steering wheel, almost as expensive lol Thoughts?


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

drtechy said:


> Lol Thanks, they are great cars!
> 
> So I've got some cash to throw at a cosmetic mod and I'm thinking either the ridiculously expensive oem hid headlights or a Mkvi GTI steering wheel, almost as expensive lol Thoughts?


My vote is for the HID / LED's. They sure do look cool. :thumbup:


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Definitely would do the headlights if you ready to drop the cash. You'll fall in love with your car all over again. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks guys, haven't decided yet. Too many ideas running through my head lol

Onto a couple of pictures I took in Chattanooga, found an old abandoned pipe factory


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Got the 034 Motorsports Catch Can a little while ago 

Here is the kit: 










Here is the mounting location I chose for the can, as I didn't like putting it over the SPM engine mount. I don't believe 034 is providing the right hardware if you have an aftermarket mount. Plus I like it better on this side anyway: 










Still have to get some AN wrenches and cut the lines to fit, so this was just a mock up.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Damn dude soon you won't have much to do other than a K04 or Garrett.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

drtechy - your Bug looks dangerous!!! :thumbup:


----------



## YL23 (Aug 13, 2010)

Great photos - really like what you've done to your car. :beer:


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Awesome Car. I bet all the mods you have on it so far cost more than the car itself  

I wrote SPM regarding the Turboback for the Beetle. It's been a few days and they haven't answered. I like that it doesn't sound super loud but yet has a nice mellow rumble. If they don't release it pretty soon I will go with the Eurojet Turboback. It's available and I am anxious  

Great Job with your car! If you don't have the HID/LED headlights get them. They make the car look Awesome. It's one option I had to have along with the 19 inch wheels. 

Thanks for the inspiration. Keep up the good work. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

stainlineho said:


> Damn dude soon you won't have much to do other than a K04 or Garrett.


 Yea I wish I could afford it now 



Cadenza_7o said:


> drtechy - your Bug looks dangerous!!! :thumbup:





YL23 said:


> Great photos - really like what you've done to your car. :beer:


 Thanks guys! 



IndyTTom said:


> Awesome Car. I bet all the mods you have on it so far cost more than the car itself
> 
> I wrote SPM regarding the Turboback for the Beetle. It's been a few days and they haven't answered. I like that it doesn't sound super loud but yet has a nice mellow rumble. If they don't release it pretty soon I will go with the Eurojet Turboback. It's available and I am anxious
> 
> ...


 Yea SPM is going through some changes right now because of a bunch of people who have left the company, however they told me their production Beetle exhausts should arrive by the end of the month. So if you're willing to wait that long you'll be golden, otherwise EJ makes very nice exhaust systems as well. 

And thanks, I wish I could afford the headlights but they are just too dam expensive for some light lol


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

drtechy said:


> I wish I could afford the headlights but they are just too dam expensive for some light lol


 Me to, one of my co workers has them I keep joking with him that if he leaves his hood open they might disappear. lol


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

LEBlackRob said:


> Me to, one of my co workers has them I keep joking with him that if he leaves his hood open they might disappear. lol


 LOL, pretty sure I've said that to a few people on here before too, and at SOWO lol


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

drtechy said:


> LOL, pretty sure I've said that to a few people on here before too, and at SOWO lol


 I was one of them


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Say Hello to Gary, he's apparently a troublemaker!


----------



## jzv (May 1, 2013)

:laugh: at your effing VTECH! button that's funny right there.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jzv said:


> :laugh: at your effing VTECH! button that's funny right there.


 LOL, yea I love that one, PLEX03 made the button skin for me.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

drtechy said:


> LOL, yea I love that one, PLEX03 made the button skin for me.


Must agree that vtech button is pretty bad ass.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

LEBlackRob said:


> Must agree that vtech button is pretty bad ass.


Yea the Honda guys love it lol


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Finally got around to installing the 034 Motorsports Catch Can kit. Install was a piece of cake.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Finally got around to installing the 034 Motorsports Catch Can kit. Install was a piece of cake.


Nice, mounting on that side seems to really work better then the other side of the bay. My motor mounts came in now waiting on the clutch hope to have it all in this week so I can install it all.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

LEBlackRob said:


> Nice, mounting on that side seems to really work better then the other side of the bay. My motor mounts came in now waiting on the clutch hope to have it all in this week so I can install it all.


Yea I just don't trust mounting on an aftermarket engine mount, I didn't trust the hardware 034 provided to actually hold my engine lol. 

What mounts and clutch did you go with?


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice install and good looking engine bay Doc


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Carbon Steel said:


> Nice install and good looking engine bay Doc


Thanks, the battery is the only thing driving me crazy, wish we had a battery box.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Yea I just don't trust mounting on an aftermarket engine mount, I didn't trust the hardware 034 provided to actually hold my engine lol.
> 
> What mounts and clutch did you go with?


I went with Eurojet motor mounts, with Spec stage 2+ clutch kit with a steel flywheel. Nothing to crazy all should be enough for stage 2 software with bolt ons, and should hold fine if I choose to upgrade to a K04. Plus now I can be super dorky and tell people my car is full stage 2+ :laugh:.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

LEBlackRob said:


> I went with Eurojet motor mounts, with Spec stage 2+ clutch kit with a steel flywheel. Nothing to crazy all should be enough for stage 2 software with bolt ons, and should hold fine if I choose to upgrade to a K04. Plus now I can be super dorky and tell people my car is full stage 2+ :laugh:.


lol, nice. I didn't even know eurojet made mounts lol


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

One question for the Doctor, recently you installed the spm exhaust on your beetle I want that exhaust. How do you like it? I know the quality is miles ahead of all the other aftermarket exhaust out there, but any drone in higher gears at low rpm on the highway? Any other issues that you don't like? I'm looking at the turbo back without a cat we don't have inspections in Florida. Your thoughts and opinions count thanks.

Oh also installing apr stage 2 tune, and stage 1 & 2 intake and forge blow off at the same time.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

I have been in contact with SPM and officially they haven't released the Turboback exhaust for the 2012+ Beetle yet. The Dr. was lucky enough to receive a prototype. SPM promised to let me know
when their exhaust will be available for the beetle. 

Also if you have a manual be sure to budget for a new clutch once you get the "Clutchbegone" tune from APR  (Stage 2)


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Jedidub said:


> One question for the Doctor, recently you installed the spm exhaust on your beetle I want that exhaust. How do you like it? I know the quality is miles ahead of all the other aftermarket exhaust out there, but any drone in higher gears at low rpm on the highway? Any other issues that you don't like? I'm looking at the turbo back without a cat we don't have inspections in Florida. Your thoughts and opinions count thanks.
> 
> Oh also installing apr stage 2 tune, and stage 1 & 2 intake and forge blow off at the same time.


No drone whatsoever! One of the main reasons I like the catback portion over the borla. Also the increase in low end torque was very noticeable. No issues at all other than me trying to use o2 sensor spacers to pass emissions with no cat lmao! I'm trying anyway

To your mention about quality, yes I agree it is top notch, but I admit they are not the only top notch ones out there. APR and Eurojet are the two others that come to mind, in my opinion all three are top notch.



IndyTTom said:


> I have been in contact with SPM and officially they haven't released the Turboback exhaust for the 2012+ Beetle yet. The Dr. was lucky enough to receive a prototype. SPM promised to let me know
> when their exhaust will be available for the beetle.
> 
> Also if you have a manual be sure to budget for a new clutch once you get the "Clutchbegone" tune from APR  (Stage 2)


This, be sure you're ready to replace that clutch if it is a manual. 

I'm actually waiting on the production exhaust pieces to come in too as I'm replacing 2 prototype exhaust pieces.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

IndyTTom said:


> I have been in contact with SPM and officially they haven't released the Turboback exhaust for the 2012+ Beetle yet. The Dr. was lucky enough to receive a prototype. SPM promised to let me know
> when their exhaust will be available for the beetle.
> 
> Also if you have a manual be sure to budget for a new clutch once you get the "Clutchbegone" tune from APR  (Stage 2)


Isn't his it?

http://www.drivespm.com/product-p/ex10-600b-kt20-00.htm


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Yup budgeted for the clutch already, just don't know which one I'm going with yet.


Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

IndyTTom said:


> *Also if you have a manual be sure to budget for a new clutch once you get the "Clutchbegone" tune from APR*  (Stage 2)


This. X 786509878765446365437.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Jedidub said:


> Yup budgeted for the clutch already, just don't know which one I'm going with yet.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated.


I would say clutch masters is great, I'm very happy with mine, just wish I didn't go with a 6 puck disc because of the noise, but otherwise it's been perfect.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

drtechy said:


> lol, nice. I didn't even know eurojet made mounts lol


Yea same design as yours. Here this is a crappy cell phone photo that I took of them.












drtechy said:


> To your mention about quality, yes I agree it is top notch, but I admit they are not the only top notch ones out there. APR and Eurojet are the two others that come to mind, in my opinion all three are top notch.


I would beg to differ as of June, Eurojet now only mig welds there exhaust systems. So quality is going to step down, but with VW's you also have Billy Boat, and AWE which make good quality systems. Though they both have yet to release anything for the Beetle. I currently am running Magnaflow with a Eurojet down pipe, the car sounds great with no drown. I will admit though the quality of the welds where not amazing on the system but I am happy with it. 

Also agree that stage 2 is a clutch killer.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

LEBlackRob said:


>


Those look like just re-badged BSH mounts, not that BSH is bad, I had them on my beetle for a while and had them on my mkv gti forever. Just funny how they look exactly the same, even the indents on the engine mount and everything lol


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

drtechy said:


> I would say clutch masters is great, I'm very happy with mine, just wish I didn't go with a 6 puck disc because of the noise, but otherwise it's been perfect.


Any other clutches to consider? It's very hard to find parts for these cars.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Jedidub said:


> Any other clutches to consider? It's very hard to find parts for these cars.


I've noticed a lot of guys use Southbend clutches as well. Look under the MKVI GTI, it's the same.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Jedidub said:


> Any other clutches to consider? It's very hard to find parts for these cars.


I am actually getting the HSTuning clutch installed next week. They have been testing their "Secret" Clutch for some time now with great results. Going with an APR Down Pipe and Stage 2 at the same time.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

IndyTTom said:


> I am actually getting the HSTuning clutch installed next week. They have been testing their "Secret" Clutch for some time now with great results. Going with an APR Down Pipe and Stage 2 at the same time.


Cool let me know how the performance is I just want a non chattering clutch. Trust me I've had the noise makers in some of my other cars its not fun.
I promise you guys when I start putting aftermarket parts on my car I'll do an evaluation on all just to let others know.

Sorry for the thread jacking Drtechy


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Jedidub said:


> Cool let me know how the performance is I just want a non chattering clutch. Trust me I've had the noise makers in some of my other cars its not fun.
> I promise you guys when I start putting aftermarket parts on my car I'll do an evaluation on all just to let others know.
> 
> Sorry for the thread jacking Drtechy


Funny how some people really don't like the chattering flywheel. I certainly get it, I just don't mind it. The flywheel in my GTI sounds like a TDI with bad lifters when I let it cool down in neutral. 

I have another buddy that says he hates driving his Stage3+ 337 because the flywheel chatter is so bad. I'm trying to buy his clutch set up. Anyone know if a clutch kit from the O2M 337 will fit the O2M in my Beetle?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I hate my chattering clutch because everyone asks whats wrong with my car and I'm tired of explaining that its not broken.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

drtechy said:


> I hate my chattering clutch because everyone asks whats wrong with my car and I'm tired of explaining that its not broken.


Yea I like my car to make the right noises, and in my opinion metal on metal sounds are not normal sounds.
I've had cars with racing clutches, but those cars were not everyday cars, and I'd like to keep my car street friendly. I'm looking at the fx350 hopefully it'll be enough and be quiet.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Jedidub said:


> Yea I like my car to make the right noises, and in my opinion metal on metal sounds are not normal sounds.
> I've had cars with racing clutches, but those cars were not everyday cars, and I'd like to keep my car street friendly. I'm looking at the fx350 hopefully it'll be enough and be quiet.


Thats the one I wish I would have went with. Heard a car with it at sowo and it had no chatter at all.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

drtechy said:


> Thats the one I wish I would have went with. Heard a car with it at sowo and it had no chatter at all.


That's good news:thumbup:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Featured on neckbreakerz on Monday!


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Would it be a good idea to go with the revision "D" diverted from vw?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Jedidub said:


> Would it be a good idea to go with the revision "D" diverted from vw?


Definitely


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Jedidub said:


> Would it be a good idea to go with the revision "D" diverted from vw?


Actually, it depends. Most of the newer Beetle's have the Revision "C" Diverter Valve which is actually a Piston type valve and there is no need to switch to Revision D.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

IndyTTom said:


> Actually, it depends. Most of the newer Beetle's have the Revision "C" Diverter Valve which is actually a Piston type valve and there is no need to switch to Revision D.


The c isn't a piston type, it has a rubber valve in it that fails. The D valve is the piston type.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Ok well as you know I bought my car as a left over 2012 model in March, it was manufactured April 2012 though so it's early. Oh and yes they fixed the window issue before I got the car.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

drtechy said:


> The c isn't a piston type, it has a rubber valve in it that fails. The D valve is the piston type.


That's what I thought as well but like you I was incorrect in my assumption. I got this from another thread and I didn't believe it so I researched it and sure enough it is true. The 06h 145 710 C is indeed a Piston type valve. You can Google it yourself and you will see if you replaced the C with the D you pretty much wasted your money. The C really doesn't designate it being a Piston or diaphragm valve but the F does. The 06*H* 145 710 C is a Piston type valve the 06*F* 145 710 C is the old Diaphragm type valve. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6075897-Going-Stage-2..

See Post Number 22:

you got some pretty outdated information.

Yes, the "early" ea888 TSI's did get the old 06F diaphram. 

Around 2011, VW transitioned the DV to the piston DV, but not the "rev D", it would be the 06H 145 710 C

so you don't need to waste your money on rev D version if you already have a rev C version.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

IndyTTom said:


> That's what I thought as well but like you I was incorrect in my assumption. I got this from another thread and I didn't believe it so I researched it and sure enough it is true. The 06h 145 710 C is indeed a Piston type valve. You can Google it yourself and you will see if you replaced the C with the D you pretty much wasted your money. The C really doesn't designate it being a Piston or diaphragm valve but the F does. The 06*H* 145 710 C is a Piston type valve the 06*F* 145 710 C is the old Diaphragm type valve.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6075897-Going-Stage-2..
> 
> ...


Hmm didn't even look at mine when I swapped it lol, good to see vw wised up lol


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

drtechy said:


> Hmm didn't even look at mine when I swapped it lol, good to see vw wised up lol


Yup, VW got wise to their faulty old C and G revision diaphragm valves sometime late in 2010 - early 2011 and then released the new C (06H) valve which replaced all the older 06F valves with a Piston operated Diverter Valve. That means all Beetle's 2012 and beyond were equipped with the Piston Valve. I know that a lot of people including myself were thrown off by Seeing the C at the end thinking it's a Diaphragm valve when in reality it was a Piston Valve. Very tricky of VW.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Good to know:thumbup:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Feature is up! http://neckbreakerz.com/blog/2013/07/29/simply-different/

I'll be whoring some pictures up on the turbo beetle picture thread of course lol


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Doc you hit the big time, great story, coverage and photos.



:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Feature is up! http://neckbreakerz.com/blog/2013/07/29/simply-different/
> 
> I'll be whoring some pictures up on the turbo beetle picture thread of course lol


Congrats on the photo coverage


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Carbon Steel said:


> Doc you hit the big time, great story, coverage and photos.
> 
> 
> 
> :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:





LEBlackRob said:


> Congrats on the photo coverage


Thanks guys, hopefully be doing a night shoot in the next couple months


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Clutch started slipping today, mother ******!!!!!!!!! We'll see what clutch masters says, either way I'm screwed


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

drtechy said:


> Clutch started slipping today, mother ******!!!!!!!!! We'll see what clutch masters says, either way I'm screwed


 YIKES ..... That's a brand new Heavy Duty Clutch. That definitely shouldn't have happened. 
Clutchmasters should definitely replace that thing under warranty. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

IndyTTom said:


> YIKES ..... That's a brand new Heavy Duty Clutch. That definitely shouldn't have happened.
> Clutchmasters should definitely replace that thing under warranty.
> 
> Keep us posted.


 Yea except clutch masters warranty is only 90 days, such BS. We'll see I've sent them a message.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

drtechy said:


> Yea except clutch masters warranty is only 90 days, such BS. We'll see I've sent them a message.


 You should have some Pull with them. Tell them that you are a very active member of a well known VW/Audi Enthusiasts Forum and that your car recently has been featured in a magazine. If they know what's good for them they will make good on their clutch. I am sure they don't want that kind of bad publicity. I feel for you and wish you luck!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

IndyTTom said:


> You should have some Pull with them. Tell them that you are a very active member of a well known VW/Audi Enthusiasts Forum and that your car recently has been featured in a magazine. If they know what's good for them they will make good on their clutch. I am sure they don't want that kind of bad publicity. I feel for you and wish you luck!


 We'll see, I don't know how much pull I'll really have, but unless they do something for me I will post on their facebook and all over the forums. I'm not the only one who's had issues with this kit either, on golfmk6 there are a bunch of people.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Just ordered the Southbend Stage 3 disc for the stock pressure plate and flywheel.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your luck bud.


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

I don't mind using my 'pull' man. We're all enthusiasts. And a mod as expensive as our clutches shouldn't have this issue.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

GaryD87 said:


> I don't mind using my 'pull' man. We're all enthusiasts. And a mod as expensive as our clutches shouldn't have this issue.


 I've come to realize that whoever organized the group buy for the fx400 kit left out one big important detail, and that's the material used for it is not for longevity. Yea it will grab like hell, but not forever. Not to mention it will wear down faster if driven like a daily, where you aren't peeling out everywhere all the time, and you're slipping it sometimes for normal driving. I was always aware of this when choosing brake pads, and I don't know why I ignored it when it came to choosing a clutch. I sit in traffic a lot, so honestly it was my fault for not doing my research. It'll be interesting to see what it looks like when I take it out next week. Clutch Masters is going to send me some information on getting it rebuilt with a different material so we'll see how that goes, but for now I'll just be putting my stock flywheel and pressure plate back in with the SB stage 3 disc. Plenty of higher HP guys have been running that combo without issues, so I should be fine. Then once I have the Clutch Masters kit rebuilt I'll put it back in once I have a chance to get an LSD. I figure since I'll have the trans out for that it will be a good time to throw the better clutch back in. 

As for using my so called "pull" I don't really have any. Yea my car got featured on a site, and the guys at SPM know me, but I'm not really "known" anywhere else. No big deal, this is how modding goes, and if anyone doesn't realize modding is gonna cost you a lot of money they are in for a big surprise. I've been doing this long enough that I'm not all that surprised. Pissed at first, but I'm over it. 

Not to worry, she'll get fixed, and the mods will continue lol. GLI steering wheel is on it's way, new custom HID headlights, and plenty more coming! Can't get rid of the modding disease lol


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

I really need to see how those HID's are gonna come out man. Coming from an MKV with standard xenons and going back to halogens blows donkey dick lol


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

GaryD87 said:


> I really need to see how those HID's are gonna come out man. Coming from an MKV with standard xenons and going back to halogens blows donkey dick lol


 Don't worry I'll post them up once they get done, I've seen a lot of this guy's work and its always legit. I agree 1000% I came from a mkv also and this has been driving me nuts from day 1


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

drtechy said:


> Don't worry I'll post them up once they get done, I've seen a lot of this guy's work and its always legit. I agree 1000% I came from a mkv also and this has been driving me nuts from day 1


 I think Volkswagen is just like Microsoft. Every other version of windows is crap.  Perhaps all the odd number versions of the VW platforms are good. Out with the MKVI and in with the MKVII


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Dropped the halogen headlight housings off at the retrofit shop to get the HID projector kit installed, can't wait for that to get done. He said it will be about a month depending on how backed up the painter is. 

Also installed the MK6 GLI MFSW, still working on finding out what modules I'll need to get the buttons, horn, and cruise control to work though. 










And received the South Bend stage 3 clutch disc which will be going in this Friday/Saturday.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*WOW, love that steering wheel.*

GREAT looking steering wheel. Why the hell didn't they put that in the Turbo Beetle's to start with.
Where can I get one of those? I don't have steering wheel controls on mine so hopefully once you figure out what modules you need it can still be made functional.

Again, nice Wheel! :thumbup: The stock one is so damn thin. 







drtechy said:


> Dropped the halogen headlight housings off at the retrofit shop to get the HID projector kit installed, can't wait for that to get done. He said it will be about a month depending on how backed up the painter is.
> 
> Also installed the MK6 GLI MFSW, still working on finding out what modules I'll need to get the buttons, horn, and cruise control to work though.
> 
> ...


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

IndyTTom said:


> GREAT looking steering wheel. Why the hell didn't they put that in the Turbo Beetle's to start with.
> Where can I get one of those? I don't have steering wheel controls on mine so hopefully once you figure out what modules you need it can still be made functional.
> 
> Again, nice Wheel! :thumbup: The stock one is so damn thin.


 I got it from OEM VAG Parts on here (http://forums.vwvortex.com/member.php?685770-OEM-VAG-PARTS). Yea I wish they would have put a better wheel on here, but oh well. I hope I can get the controls working without too much of a headache or expense. If it becomes too expensive I'm going to just take the controls out and get the horn and cruise control working again somehow.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Damn dude sorry to hear about the clutch my stock one is still hanging on, although I haven't been able to drive (surgery on my left knee) which sucks. I had that same steering wheel, but for dsg in my JSW when I had it that looks bad ass in the beetle. I can't wait to see the retro fit I know you'll keep us all informed.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Replaced the clutch yesterday, what a PITA! The clutch masters kit looks terrible. The flywheel and pressure plate have so much scarring and blue marks its ridiculous. For a $1300 kit it sure was a big pile of donkey doo! I understood it wasn't supposed to be used on the street but wow, that's a defect. Every mechanic and tech I know I sent pictures to, and they all said no matter what material it was it shouldn't have looked like that. I'm pretty angry.

Southbend disc fit perfectly and now I start the break in period. Clutch pedal feels like stock again which kinda sucks but not much I can do.

I'll get pics posted later this weekend of the old clutch so you guys can understand. I'm not the only one who had problems with it either, nearly everyone I know who had this kit has had problems. Clutch Masters should really come up with something better than offering to us to pay to have them rebuilt.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Glad you got it replaced. Not safe to run around in a torn up clutch. 

You should have called while you were at your friends in Franklin. Would have been great to meet up with you and your friend. 

Hope you made it back home safe and sound. Can't wait to see your pics of that Clutchmaster clutch.


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Replaced the clutch yesterday, what a PITA! The clutch masters kit looks terrible. The flywheel and pressure plate have so much scarring and blue marks its ridiculous. For a $1300 kit it sure was a big pile of donkey doo! I understood it wasn't supposed to be used on the street but wow, that's a defect. Every mechanic and tech I know I sent pictures to, and they all said no matter what material it was it shouldn't have looked like that. I'm pretty angry.
> 
> Southbend disc fit perfectly and now I start the break in period. Clutch pedal feels like stock again which kinda sucks but not much I can do.
> 
> I'll get pics posted later this weekend of the old clutch so you guys can understand. I'm not the only one who had problems with it either, nearly everyone I know who had this kit has had problems. Clutch Masters should really come up with something better than offering to us to pay to have them rebuilt.


Man, I'm sorry to hear about that brand new clutch going south. I will avoid them for sure. Just out of curiosity... Why no lightened flywheel while you were in there anyway?


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> Man, I'm sorry to hear about that brand new clutch going south. I will avoid them for sure. Just out of curiosity... Why no lightened flywheel while you were in there anyway?


He had one already installed which went Kaploweee. He didn't want to spend the money on another expensive Clutch kit. The SB drop in disk was the least expensive solution.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> Man, I'm sorry to hear about that brand new clutch going south. I will avoid them for sure. Just out of curiosity... Why no lightened flywheel while you were in there anyway?


IndyTTom is right, this was just my cheapest option that others have had success with. It feels fine so far, still breaking it in of course lol. Plus my stock flywheel, pressure plate, and release bearing only had like 8k miles on them so I didn't really see a reason to spend a ton more money fixing this. 

Now onto the pics of the damage. I wish you could see the actual grooves that you can feel on these because it's bad. I've driven manuals for as long as I can remember, and have never had an issue with a clutch like this before. Again while I understand Clutch Masters argument that this should be a race only application, and wasn't meant for longevity. Less than a year and this is what it look like. And keep in mind I do all highway driving, I'm not constantly shifting, and I avoid traffic at all costs. 

Onto the pics of the damage:


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Damn, that Flywheel really took a beating. I figure if a clutch is tough enough for racing it stands to reason that it would be even more durable if it's not constantly used for such a purpose. I think Clutchmaster should investigate this problem especially since you are not the only one this happened to. 
Driving on that clutch is outright dangerous and if there are more failures such as these there could be grounds for a Class Action Law Suit especially once there are injuries or heaven forbid death's being associated with this type of failure. Instead of clamping up I would think it would be to their best interest to be proactive and acknowledge and investigate these problems. 

Glad you made it back okay from Indiana. Next time you are in the neighborhood you better give me a call or else I will send Sophia my Killer Beetle after you.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

IndyTTom said:


> Next time you are in the neighborhood you better give me a call or else I will send Sophia my Killer Beetle after you.


This!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

plex03 said:


> This!


You're around indy too?


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

plex03 said:


> This!


Hey, I missed you at the EP Werks Cookout. I was the only Beetle there amongst all those scary looking GTi's  Are you going to the Nationals on Labor Day?


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

drtechy said:


> IndyTTom is right, this was just my cheapest option that others have had success with. It feels fine so far, still breaking it in of course lol. Plus my stock flywheel, pressure plate, and release bearing only had like 8k miles on them so I didn't really see a reason to spend a ton more money fixing this.
> 
> Now onto the pics of the damage. I wish you could see the actual grooves that you can feel on these because it's bad. I've driven manuals for as long as I can remember, and have never had an issue with a clutch like this before. Again while I understand Clutch Masters argument that this should be a race only application, and wasn't meant for longevity. Less than a year and this is what it look like. And keep in mind I do all highway driving, I'm not constantly shifting, and I avoid traffic at all costs.
> 
> Onto the pics of the damage:


Holy Sh!t! That is F'd up. I can't believe they sold you something so weak?! For comparison sake here's the flywheel, pressure plate, and clutch disc out of my GTI. It's a ported Stage3+ with 400ish hp to the crank. My starter crapped out, and ground teeth of the flywheel so I had it apart this spring. Sachs Stage 3, and has been installed for over 6 years - albeit only about 30k miles. Nowhere near the scoring and burning of your setup, the disc still looked new. :thumbdown: for Clutchmasters.


Flywheel by Dscot8r!2, on Flickr


Pressure Plate by Dscot8r!2, on Flickr


Clutch Disc by Dscot8r!2, on Flickr


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> Holy Sh!t! That is F'd up. I can't believe they sold you something so weak?!


Me neither


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

IndyTTom said:


> Hey, I missed you at the EP Werks Cookout. I was the only Beetle there amongst all those scary looking GTi's  Are you going to the Nationals on Labor Day?


Yeah, bummed I had to miss the EPWerks thing. This stupid thing called work got in the way. 

If by Nationals, you mean the NHRA U.S. Nationals yes, I'll be there Friday-Monday.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

plex03 said:


> Yeah, bummed I had to miss the EPWerks thing. This stupid thing called work got in the way.
> 
> If by Nationals, you mean the NHRA U.S. Nationals yes, I'll be there Friday-Monday.


I can relate about work. I am actually trying to quit that bad habit but bills come in the way. 

I am going to try to make at least one of the days of the NHRA Nationals. Hope to see you there.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Well Clutch Masters pretty much just doesn't care. They stand behind their "race only" specification and are only willing to rebuild/repair it at a cost. My cost to ship it to them of course just to find out how much it will be to repair. Thanks for standing by your product Clutch Masters.

And yes while you can't expect a clutch company to stand behind clutches too much because there are too many variables to contend with (installation, how it's driven, etc) but at least have some sympathy, perhaps say I'm sorry but please understand that we can't trust every customer's word on all the factors that can effect it. Nope I pretty much just got a candid response of we can repair it for a cost, here is your RA number and address to ship it to. Do I even bother shipping it to them? I don't really see the point.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Man, that sucks to hear. Sorry for what you're dealing with.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

drtechy said:


> You're around indy too?



Yep.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Test fitting of the projector has begun. Here is a shot of the test fitting, remember none of the painting or anything has been done yet, this is simply the test fit.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

drtechy said:


> Test fitting of the projector has begun. Here is a shot of the test fitting, remember none of the painting or anything has been done yet, this is simply the test fit.


That will look sick with black shrouds


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Can't wait to see the finished result! :thumbup:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Jedidub said:


> That will look sick with black shrouds


The shroud is going to stay chrome but the reflectoe behind it will be black




Chris659 said:


> Can't wait to see the finished result! :thumbup:


Me neither


----------



## Desob (Dec 2, 2012)

How long does it take you to swap out your clutch at this point? Debating on whether or not to do it myself or just to open up the wallet and have someone else do the work when I put on a Stage II tune.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Desob said:


> How long does it take you to swap out your clutch at this point? Debating on whether or not to do it myself or just to open up the wallet and have someone else do the work when I put on a Stage II tune.


Took about 8 hrs, but most of that was spent trying to get the trans back in. Other than the problems we had with that probably only would have taken half the time. The flange for the passenger side axle just would not clear the block. It was 1mm of clearance we needed that was it. We were on jack stands, but the first time I did it was on a lift and it was easy as hell. Got it done in less than 4 hours that time. If you have access to a lift, I say do it yourself. If its gonna be on jack stands, all depends on your cash flow. If you can spare the cash pay someone with a lift to do it. Just my $.02.

Also keep in mind we didn't drop the subframe at all. If you drop the subframe that would make it a lot easier.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Retro Fits are back and installed! Super Happy with the look and light output is out of this world! So happy! Onto the pics:

Front with lights off:









Close up:









Front with lights on, its raining and daylight out so keep that in mind lol:









Cut off line:









Ballasts installed here, and other module (I think it's the ignitor) was mounted behind on the fender bracket, so barely anything can be seen:









And closeup of the actual housing itself:


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Looks incredible, needs a front lip


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

VWNDAHS said:


> Looks incredible, needs a front lip


Lol thanks!


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

did u paint the reflector housing black? the test fit pic you had shows the original chrome and you said "before painting" but I can't quite tell from the finished pics.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

vdubjettaman said:


> did u paint the reflector housing black? the test fit pic you had shows the original chrome and you said "before painting" but I can't quite tell from the finished pics.


Yup the bowl was painted black, and the outer chrome ring of the entire housing was painted black. Along with any surfaces that were black already I had them respray so the black matched.


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

That looks great! Maybe I missed it but what projectors are those? What bulbs/ballast did they use? Clear lens?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

VuickB6 said:


> That looks great! Maybe I missed it but what projectors are those? What bulbs/ballast did they use? Clear lens?


This the kit that was used and I went with 5000k bulbs. 
 http://www.theretrofitsource.com/product_info.php?products_id=227


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Damn no DIY. I have been thinking about doing this for the last 3 years. It all started with my last car. I just know I am not the best at wiring mainly because I hate wiring.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

LEBlackRob said:


> Damn no DIY. I have been thinking about doing this for the last 3 years. It all started with my last car. I just know I am not the best at wiring mainly because I hate to do wiring.


I didn't do it myself, I paid this guy  http://shop.retroshop.us  to do it for me. Well worth it


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

drtechy said:


> I didn't do it myself, I paid this guy  http://shop.retroshop.us  to do it for me. Well worth it


So how much did all this cost and where these a new set of head lights or did you just send them the ones out of your car.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

LEBlackRob said:


> So how much did all this cost and where these a new set of head lights or did you just send them the ones out of your car.


$550 plus $135 for the paint job I chose. I actually acquired another set of stock halogen headlights and gave those to him. He prefers using aftermarket housings because they are easier to take apart, but since we didn't really have any aftermarket options available I sent him the stockers.


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

LEBlackRob said:


> Damn no DIY. I have been thinking about doing this for the last 3 years. It all started with my last car. I just know I am not the best at wiring mainly because I hate wiring.


The hardest part about his swap was getting them open since they're perma-seal headlights. The way the mori minis are designed make them stupid easy to install compared to something like LS430 projectors. 

Take a look on hidplanet.com and you can see how easily they're installed.

:thumbup:


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Mario, 

Great job on those. LOVE the black. 

Think he'd also be able to change out the fogs to LED?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

plex03 said:


> Mario,
> 
> Great job on those. LOVE the black.
> 
> Think he'd also be able to change out the fogs to LED?


Thanks, I don't see why not, he does all kinds of custom stuff


----------



## tunerjetta29 (Jul 19, 2004)

plex03 said:


> Mario,
> 
> Great job on those. LOVE the black.
> 
> Think he'd also be able to change out the fogs to LED?


You can just get H8 LED bulbs off ebay for the fogs. Mine showed up yesterday so ill be putting them in sometime this week. Unless you want to switch them out for led strips or something like the S6


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Did you just pick a random seller? No need for additional resisters or fuses?


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

tunerjetta29 said:


> Unless you want to switch them out for led strips or something like the S6


That's exactly what I want to do.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

VWNDAHS said:


> Did you just pick a random seller? No need for additional resisters or fuses?


I did my research, he is highly recommended among the Dodge Ram forums, plus he was local. Everything was plug and play


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

do you have a clip of the spm exhaust? Im looking for a cat back but i do not want anything loud. I just want a little better sound than stock.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

sp33dy said:


> do you have a clip of the spm exhaust? Im looking for a cat back but i do not want anything loud. I just want a little better sound than stock.


Unfortunately I don't have a clip, but I will say if you do the "street" version of the exhaust as I did at first you will be very happy if you are just looking for a bit better sound than stock. Not to mention the low end torque improvement you'll feel. I've since opted for one of the mufflers to be replaced with a straight pipe section because I wanted a little more sound to it. Now she sounds great. I'll be posting pictures either later today or tomorrow of the new pieces.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

awesome cant wait to see. Picking mine up monday :laugh:  i shall post pictures when i get it.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Out with the old muffler section:










In with the new straight pipe:










And put in a cat too so hopefully I can pass inspection.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

sell me that mid section ABAHAHAHAH


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

sp33dy said:


> sell me that mid section ABAHAHAHAH


Lol not sure it would be worth much without the other sections lol

posted via tapatalk


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

post a sound clip of the spm exhaust already!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

sp33dy said:


> post a sound clip of the spm exhaust already!


lol, i don't have a good camera, and my phone doesn't pick up the sound with all the other road noise around. I need to find time to go to a secluded area to tape it.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

bahhhh i am dying to hear the spm. I want a quiet exhaust, ive heard eurojet's for the beetle and is too loud for my taste. From what i read SPM's is the quietest one and deep sounding. I just want to orderrrrrrrrrrr lol


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

sp33dy said:


> bahhhh i am dying to hear the spm. I want a quiet exhaust, ive heard eurojet's for the beetle and is too loud for my taste. From what i read SPM's is the quietest one and deep sounding. I just want to orderrrrrrrrrrr lol


Dooo it! Mine is going to be louder than the standard SPM one anyway since I removed that muffler. It's not super loud, just nice and throaty!


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

i js emailed them about the 250 buck shipping quote -_- :thumbdown:


----------



## julito04 (Sep 4, 2007)

Pretty long mod list you have going there, brochacho. I think I've seen you around Wentzville or something... 












































UC4LYFE.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

julito04 said:


> Pretty long mod list you have going there, brochacho. I think I've seen you around Wentzville or something...
> 
> 
> UC4LYFE.


Oh sure back in a vag car and already spamming my thread lol

posted via tapatalk


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Keep it up Mario. I love my euro jet. Cold start is loud as balls though hahahaha. I'm actually going to get rid of my resonator too cause I want more growl. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

GaryD87 said:


> Keep it up Mario. I love my euro jet. Cold start is loud as balls though hahahaha. I'm actually going to get rid of my resonator too cause I want more growl.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bro, just trying to keep up with you! lol BTW hope your hotel reservations are in for SOWO 2014!!! Is it too early to be psyched for that?


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

i hate both of you i wish i could take off to go to sowo


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

sp33dy said:


> i hate both of you i wish i could take off to go to sowo


Why can't you? Not like there isn't enough time to schedule it lol. 

I've decided I'm going to be selling my flat fives if anyone is interested PM me! Looking at trades as well so hit me up.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

because i need those days to go on a vacation with wifey. If i dont she will cut my shlong off. :laugh:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

sp33dy said:


> because i need those days to go on a vacation with wifey. If i dont she will cut my shlong off. :laugh:


LOL gotcha, you should make the vacation in Helen! lol


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

i remembered the first time i told my girl '' i wanna go to helen" "who s that bitch' :laugh:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

sp33dy said:


> i remembered the first time i told my girl '' i wanna go to helen" "who s that bitch' :laugh:


Have you shown her how beautiful it is though seriously? Its gorgeous and there's tons to do. But if she's anything like my ex-wife she probably just wants to go to a beach lol


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

yea i went to helen before 4 years ago for sowo and it was amazing. :thumbdown: ill keep trying to convince her :laugh:


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

yea i went to helen before 4 years ago for sowo and it was amazing. :thumbdown: ill keep trying to convince her :laugh:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

sp33dy said:


> yea i went to helen before 4 years ago for sowo and it was amazing. :thumbdown: ill keep trying to convince her :laugh:


LOL


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Stock wheels went back on the car for the winter today. 

Flat Fives officially for sale!

posted by tapatalk


----------



## AirBull (Jan 5, 2013)

drtechy said:


> Yea I had a borla cat back with a billy boat downpipe. This is leaps and bounds better quality, that's for sure. Also being a full 3" all the way back is nice for low end torque. The sound on this is much quieter, but much deeper than the borla/billy boat setup. Keep in mind, this is the full street version, just without a cat. I think I may swap out the first muffler for a straight pipe from them, just to get a little more growl to it, but otherwise I'm super happy with it. The performance more than makes up for the quieter sound. Still better than the silent stock setup that's for sure lol


I have the Borla catback #140485 on my Turbo Beetle and honestly was initially not completely satisfied. I liked the sound alright but it was a little obnoxious on the highway, at certain RPM's. I emailed Borla and promptly received a reply suggesting that I add a 2.5" custom venturri, which they kindly sent out to me for free. 

Night and day difference, I could not believe how it completely eliminated the embarrassing resonance, and now it's just exactly what I had in mind when I sought out to add an aftermarket exhaust. In my opinion, Borla should send it out the door with the venturri in every unit they ship. The SPM system does look good, no doubt there. 

http://www.borla.com/products/beetle_catback_exhaust_touring_part__140485.html

Looks something like this, installed right between the two main pieces.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

AirBull said:


> I have the Borla catback #140485 on my Turbo Beetle and honestly was initially not completely satisfied. I liked the sound alright but it was a little obnoxious on the highway, at certain RPM's. I emailed Borla and promptly received a reply suggesting that I add a 2.5" custom venturri, which they kindly sent out to me for free.
> 
> Night and day difference, I could not believe how it completely eliminated the embarrassing resonance, and now it's just exactly what I had in mind when I sought out to add an aftermarket exhaust. In my opinion, Borla should send it out the door with the venturri in every unit they ship. The SPM system does look good, no doubt there.
> 
> ...


Yea I heard that worked really well on the Borla. Borla is really more known for racing, probably why they don't include that in their exhaust system.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

this guy has 15 pages of compliments. I want his autograph :laugh::heart: :thumbup:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

sp33dy said:


> this guy has 15 pages of compliments. I want his autograph :laugh::heart: :thumbup:


LMAO!!! Crazy


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Couple of small things done over the last couple of weeks besides trying to get my rev hang issue fixed. Which hopefully is now that I have the new spacer in there and new O2 sensor. 

Armrest that should have come with the car, I have to get it reupholstered to match, but I was just happy to have one finally lol.









Replaced the RSB with a MKV GTI RSB, the stock one was a pencil lol









And plasti dipped my rear valance, can't tell much in the picture but just figured I'd give it a shot.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

What differences have you noticed in handling since changing out the sway bar? 


And what model year range of GTIs will fit? Did you use the stock Beetle mounts or GTI ones? Same with bushings.

Car is looking great as always!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> What differences have you noticed in handling since changing out the sway bar?
> 
> 
> And what model year range of GTIs will fit? Did you use the stock Beetle mounts or GTI ones? Same with bushings.
> ...


Thanks, RSB came from a 2008 GTI, I used the brackets and bushings from the GTI. It all fit perfect. It just keeps the rear end a little more planted through tight turns, makes it a little easier to 3-wheel it lol

posted by tapatalk


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Happy Black Friday to me, just ordered these: http://www.drivespm.com/MK5-MK6-345x26-Two-Piece-OEM-BBK-p/br10-560z-ks10-00.htm

posted by tapatalk


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

drtechy said:


> Happy Black Friday to me, just ordered these: http://www.drivespm.com/MK5-MK6-345x26-Two-Piece-OEM-BBK-p/br10-560z-ks10-00.htm
> 
> posted by tapatalk


Stop making me feel lazy


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

VWNDAHS said:


> Stop making me feel lazy


Lmao, I almost didn't buy them because its taking money away from my ko4 fund but this black friday price was too good to pass up.

posted by tapatalk


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

drtechy said:


> Lmao, I almost didn't buy them because its taking money away from my ko4 fund but this black friday price was too good to pass up.
> 
> posted by tapatalk


Are you keeping the red calipers?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

KCXTWO said:


> Are you keeping the red calipers?


Probably not, probably just gonna paint them black

posted by tapatalk


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

drtechy said:


> Probably not, probably just gonna paint them black
> 
> posted by tapatalk


Keep us updated on how the install goes and if you do all 4 corners


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

KCXTWO said:


> Keep us updated on how the install goes and if you do all 4 corners


Well I should have the brakes tomorrow, but I'm not sure when I'll get around to installing them. I definitely won't be doing all 4 corners.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

drtechy said:


> Thanks, RSB came from a 2008 GTI, I used the brackets and bushings from the GTI. It all fit perfect. It just keeps the rear end a little more planted through tight turns, makes it a little easier to 3-wheel it lol
> 
> posted by tapatalk


How much did you end up paying for a used RSB from a GTI? Definitely looking to upgrade mine...coming from an R32, my Beetle rolls quite a bit.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

oidoglr said:


> How much did you end up paying for a used RSB from a GTI? Definitely looking to upgrade mine...coming from an R32, my Beetle rolls quite a bit.


It came out of my old MKV GTI so i didn't have to pay for it.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Oh and look what showed up today, these things are huge! Bigger than I expect honestly. I can't wait to find some time to install them.


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

Come on back out to KC for an install, Im a brake install ninja now lol


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ViRtUaLheretic said:


> Come on back out to KC for an install, Im a brake install ninja now lol


You know I will be cuz you haz power bleeder! lol


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

Chris659 said:


> What differences have you noticed in handling since changing out the sway bar?
> 
> 
> And what model year range of GTIs will fit? Did you use the stock Beetle mounts or GTI ones? Same with bushings.
> ...


Not to threadjack, but FYI Chris, there are a few GTI / GLI sway bars on ebay for $50-$70. Rather tempting, considering a full-on motorsports upgrade one is in the $200-$300 range...

GTarr


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

GTarr said:


> Not to threadjack, but FYI Chris, there are a few GTI / GLI sway bars on ebay for $50-$70. Rather tempting, considering a full-on motorsports upgrade one is in the $200-$300 range...
> 
> GTarr


You get what you pay for, just sayin 

posted by tapatalk


----------



## Lucky Lager (Nov 5, 2013)

drtechy said:


> Oh and look what showed up today, these things are huge! Bigger than I expect honestly. I can't wait to find some time to install them.


Duuuuuuuude find time….I wanna see these bad boys installed! Awesome buy man!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Lucky Lager said:


> Duuuuuuuude find time….I wanna see these bad boys installed! Awesome buy man!


Lol waiting on pads, the supplier said they should ship on Monday, then hopefully I'll be able to get them done.

posted by tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Haven't posted in a while. Not much going on honestly. I ended up selling the SPM brakes to a fellow member here (I plan on purchasing them again in the future thought) because I am going to be switching tunes to Driver Motorsport. They have guaranteed to eliminate rev hang, along with a lot of other good options. So I'm excited to get that done. Hopefully have that by the end of next week. If you haven't heard of them, check them out http://www.drivermotorsport.com. 

I'll be doing a full review of their tune and programmer once I get everything complete next week.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

lucky sucker whoever got those brakes :sly:


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

drtechy said:


> Haven't posted in a while. Not much going on honestly. I ended up selling the SPM brakes to a fellow member here (I plan on purchasing them again in the future thought) because I am going to be switching tunes to Driver Motorsport. They have guaranteed to eliminate rev hang, along with a lot of other good options. So I'm excited to get that done. Hopefully have that by the end of next week. If you haven't heard of them, check them out http://www.drivermotorsport.com.
> 
> I'll be doing a full review of their tune and programmer once I get everything complete next week.


WOW, they promise a lot. I hope they can deliver. Not sure what this cold start up strategy is they are talking about?? Is that only cars with the SAI pump? Keep us posted on how things work out. So far I haven't experienced any "Rev" hang with my present APR tune but I really haven't been driving my baby in this weather. The Altima gets all the fun being driven in the Cold and Snow ;-)


----------



## jtack (Dec 9, 2013)

I just looked at their website and the graphs they posted look pretty good and the price looks good as well. Didn't get a chance yet to look over their entire site, but I assume the ECU still needs to be removed from the car and mailed to them?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

sp33dy said:


> lucky sucker whoever got those brakes :sly:


You think you're funny don't ya lol, glad you were able to get snag them bro!



IndyTTom said:


> WOW, they promise a lot. I hope they can deliver. Not sure what this cold start up strategy is they are talking about?? Is that only cars with the SAI pump? Keep us posted on how things work out. So far I haven't experienced any "Rev" hang with my present APR tune but I really haven't been driving my baby in this weather. The Altima gets all the fun being driven in the Cold and Snow ;-)


I believe cold start is simply how the motor runs a little higher idle when you first start the car to warm it up quicker. 



jtack said:


> I just looked at their website and the graphs they posted look pretty good and the price looks good as well. Didn't get a chance yet to look over their entire site, but I assume the ECU still needs to be removed from the car and mailed to them?


Yes the ECU still needs to be removed unfortunately.


----------



## jtack (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Is removal easy to do? Anything to be concerned with during the removal process?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jtack said:


> Thanks for the info. Is removal easy to do? Anything to be concerned with during the removal process?


Super easy, its right in between the fuse box and battery in the engine bay.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Had the APR dealer put my ecu back to stock so I could switch tuners. Found out apparently if you go back to stock APR only gives you 30 days to get tuned again, or else you have to pay full price again. That's some BS right there if you ask me. So glad I'm done with APR, they would never respond to emails, and just generally don't seem to care about the little guy. Any way, that's just my venting because I dealt with issues for so long with APR saying it was the car, and the dealer saying it was the tune. I'll be doing a full review of my new tune once I get it. Hopefully should have it done by Thursday.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

APR :thumbdown:


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

sp33dy said:


> APR :thumbdown:



APR isn't that bad. I haven't had any issues with my tune. My Brother's Passat is running great on his stage 2 tune. I had 2 Audi TT's MK1's with APR Tune's never an issue. But the grass is always greener.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

eh i didnt like my tune on my old passat, got rid of it and went with uni. Swore never to go back to apr, specially with their ****ty customer service.


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

drtechy said:


> Had the APR dealer put my ecu back to stock so I could switch tuners. Found out apparently if you go back to stock APR only gives you 30 days to get tuned again, or else you have to pay full price again. That's some BS right there if you ask me. So glad I'm done with APR, they would never respond to emails, and just generally don't seem to care about the little guy. Any way, that's just my venting because I dealt with issues for so long with APR saying it was the car, and the dealer saying it was the tune. I'll be doing a full review of my new tune once I get it. Hopefully should have it done by Thursday.


Have you done a google search for VW rev hang? It's understandable that APR would tell you that it's the car when there are so many that do it right from the factory. Also, in the last 8 years I've only had 2 vehicles tuned by them and have bought oil every once in a while but that's it so I don't spend a lot of money with them. I've probably called a dozen times and always been able to talk to somebody (even as late as 7:30 one time) or I find an APR guy on here and PM them and have always gotten a reply.

I hope the new tune fixes your problem though, maybe next time you should buy one with the better transmission. DSG :thumbup:




:laugh:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

VuickB6 said:


> Have you done a google search for VW rev hang? It's understandable that APR would tell you that it's the car when there are so many that do it right from the factory. Also, in the last 8 years I've only had 2 vehicles tuned by them and have bought oil every once in a while but that's it so I don't spend a lot of money with them. I've probably called a dozen times and always been able to talk to somebody (even as late as 7:30 one time) or I find an APR guy on here and PM them and have always gotten a reply.
> 
> I hope the new tune fixes your problem though, maybe next time you should buy one with the better transmission. DSG :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Look I'm not saying they are bad tunes, just bad customer service (and overpriced hardware of course lol). And pm'ing one of them on a forum shouldn't be the way to get service. It's like these companies that only respond when you post on their Facebook page, that's not right. I should be able to call or email my tuner and get a response. Not everyone is on the forum, facebook, etc, so if they only give good service to online customers what does that say about them? Not to mention god forbid it's show season, they act like all other service stops unless you're going to be at the show. Basically APR has become too big for me, I prefer personal service from a company willing to get to know me and my car. One size fits all tunes are a thing of the past. Companies can get data directly from you and easily adjust tunes for you. Plus the technology of having an actual programmer in my hands to select different files is light years ahead of APR's silly cruise stalk switching with a blinking cel. Hell most American car tuners have had them for years, and we all know they are plenty far behind the technology that's in these cars. Now if APR steps up their game great, but I won't go back just based on the ridiculous rule they have of only 30 days to get my tune back on my car after going back to stock. What if i have to take it to the dealer and the car is down for longer than a month? That was just the straw that broke my back when it comes to them.

As for dsg, no thanks, have had friends with horror stories and I'm a purist, so rowing through the gears with a clutch is what I like. I'm sure one day I'll have to switch because of my knee but till then I'll stick with not having to spend $250 every year on a dsg service. Plus it's boooooooring!

posted using tapatalk


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Hey is not boring


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

sp33dy said:


> Hey is not boring


Lol OK fine not boring, dull maybe? 

posted using tapatalk


----------



## MnATL (Oct 26, 2010)

Looking forward to the review. I'm looking for a tune too. Did you send them your ecu and what is the turnaround time? I like the fact that you have a programmer module to switch. I had revo on my Gti and loved it.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

MnATL said:


> Looking forward to the review. I'm looking for a tune too. Did you send them your ecu and what is the turnaround time? I like the fact that you have a programmer module to switch. I had revo on my Gti and loved it.


Yea for the first flash unfortunately I had to send them the ecu, but going forward it will just require them emailing a file to load on the programmer and flash directly through OBDII. As for the turnaround time, I'm sure as they get more beetle ecu's it will be quicker, took a couple of days because they are quite a bit different from the other ecu's. For instance the applied to patch for tuning protection is normally 4-8kb and the one on the beetle is 132kb.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

yes, the encryption patch on the beetle is much more complex than say the gti/gli however the guys at DM squared us off with a great software and after the first 10-20 miles i can tell you it gets better and better the more miles i put on it. 

What you all need to remember is that sending the ecu to them saves you 100-200 in labor at any dealer. Not to mention that that is the only time you will need to remove it since after that everything is via email and programmer. Doesnt get any better than that. They also offer big turbo software unlike other companies. 

What i loved most is that they love working with the customer not another out of the mill product. :thumbup:


----------



## jtack (Dec 9, 2013)

What happens when you want to go to the dealer. Can you put it back to stock or lock it so they can't flash over the top of it with an update, etc?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jtack said:


> What happens when you want to go to the dealer. Can you put it back to stock or lock it so they can't flash over the top of it with an update, etc?


I'm not sure, but I'll warn you, don't trust the APR "lockout." It doesn't do do anything to prevent the dealer from flashing it, all it does is lock out people from being able to change your tune from the stalk. It happened to me and I had to go pay another shop labor charge to get reflashed by APR. Personally it doesn't matter to me anymore since they flagged my car at the dealer anyway, I won't be going back there lol!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Got the ECU back and plugged in. She's running just fine, and went right to around 800 RPM on start, so cold start delete is working! Plan to do a lot of driving tomorrow to let it adapt, and then I'll put the hammer down. As well as do some testing for rev hang. Red line is now 7100rpm so this should be fun! 

posted using tapatalk


----------



## jtack (Dec 9, 2013)

I am anxious to hear your feedback. What would happen in a smog test situation with this in place?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jtack said:


> I am anxious to hear your feedback. What would happen in a smog test situation with this in place?


Smog test? is that the same as emissions inspections? If so, it's no problem, I've got no cel's and readiness is set according to vagcom. So it will pass inspection without issue

posted using tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

GFB DV+ installed today, didn't take any pictures since it the install went exactly like the GFB video on it. Not seeing any real difference at this point, but I guess we'll see when it gets a little warmer out and I push more boost.


----------



## MnATL (Oct 26, 2010)

How's the tune working out?


----------



## Bunnspeed (Apr 2, 2013)

drtechy said:


> Smog test? is that the same as emissions inspections? If so, it's no problem, I've got no cel's and readiness is set according to vagcom. So it will pass inspection without issue
> 
> posted using tapatalk


Subd for updates. MKV GTI K04 here, DM tuned. 

I wanted to add that I was able to pass the very stringent MA state inspection with DM tuned. I specified that I wanted them to leave all the necessary monitors intact, and I was able to pass with my 42 Draft Designs catted dp and my daily-use tune...no reflashing back to stock or switching to a "stock" map shenanigans needed. I did need to run the 42dd 02 spacer to keep the cat efficiency CEL off.

By contrast, I was failed and was flagged months earlier with my APR K04 tune, then failed again with the GIAC K04 tune. Passed no problem with my third K04 tune, the DM one. 

Anyhow, I'm a total n00b with TSIs and Beetles but I've been lurking this forum more and more. I have a feeling I'll be trading in my 140k mile GTI for a TB convertible this spring.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

MnATL said:


> How's the tune working out?


Still doing some testing, but also waiting for some responses from DM as I need to get the programmer working before doing my review. Overall I am very happy though.



Bunnspeed said:


> Subd for updates. MKV GTI K04 here, DM tuned.
> 
> I wanted to add that I was able to pass the very stringent MA state inspection with DM tuned. I specified that I wanted them to leave all the necessary monitors intact, and I was able to pass with my 42 Draft Designs catted dp and my daily-use tune...no reflashing back to stock or switching to a "stock" map shenanigans needed. I did need to run the 42dd 02 spacer to keep the cat efficiency CEL off.
> 
> ...


I'm sure others will disagree, but if you're on an FSI MKV that's K04'd, I wouldn't move to a TB. Especially if you expect it to drive similarly because it doesn't lol! I miss my mkv every day!


----------



## westonea (Dec 18, 2007)

drtechy said:


> Out with the old muffler section:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does it sound? I got the SPM CBE, but the convertible has braces that block that section of the muffler... So if its not too bad, I might snag the straight pipe part.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

westonea said:


> How does it sound? I got the SPM CBE, but the convertible has braces that block that section of the muffler... So if its not too bad, I might snag the straight pipe part.


It sounds great to me, sorry I just never know how to answer this question anymore lol. I mean how do you describe a sound with words and actually expect someone to know exactly what it sounds like lol.

posted using tapatalk


----------



## westonea (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm mainly wondering as to how loud it is... I'm imagining its just slightly louder.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

westonea said:


> I'm mainly wondering as to how loud it is... I'm imagining its just slightly louder.


The only time I notice a big difference is when I'm wide open throttle, otherwise its fairly close to the normal catback.


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

Got my SPM cat back on toady and I would also say it is close to stock sound. Not loud at all.


----------



## Bunnspeed (Apr 2, 2013)

BenandAmanda said:


> Got my SPM cat back on toady and I would also say it is close to stock sound. Not loud at all.


Is that with the stock dp? I'd imagine it'd be a lot louder with a 3" dp in front of it.


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

It has the stock down pipe for now. Its louder the more I get into it, which I tend to do more now. lol


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Car started rev hanging more than normal all of the sudden the other day so ran a smoke test on the car the other day and found a bunch of small air leaks and a cracked N75 valve. Luckily had a spare n75 sitting around, swapped that out. Then ran the smoke test again, and found a couple of bad O-rings on the rear pcv line, and a leak on the pcv gasket. Today I replaced all the o-rings and the gasket. Throttle response is incredible now, I can really tell the difference with the GFB DV now. 

As for the Driver Motorsport Tune, still have some things going on before I do a full review. It's a long story lol!


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

What causes that n75 valve to crack like that? Because of the mods you've done or just bad luck? 

Any other ways to discover issues with the PVC system other than rev hang while driving the car?

Good luck with everything!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> What causes that n75 valve to crack like that? Because of the mods you've done or just bad luck?
> 
> Any other ways to discover issues with the PVC system other than rev hang while driving the car?
> 
> Good luck with everything!


Just bad luck, they typically don't fail like that. And not really anything particular with the stock PCV, I have a catch can though, and I guess all the changing back and forth searching for leaks wore out some of the o-rings. 

posted using tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

In continuing to track down rev hang issues, I finally decided to do a smoke test on my exhaust and found my flex pipe is cracked. This could definitely be a cause, so I sent off a message to SPM to see about getting it replaced. We'll see how much it costs me, and if it fixes some of this rev hang. 

On a note about the driver motorsport tune, I'm trying to get everything mechanically perfect before I complete my review, but hopefully with the replaced flex pipe I should be able to really test it out.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Threw a CEL today, p2181 cooling system performance code, looks like my water pump has **** the bed, at least that's my guess since it seems to happen a lot with these motors. I'm hoping they cover it under warranty. 

posted using tapatalk


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

That sucks man. Hope its covered


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

drtechy said:


> Threw a CEL today, p2181 cooling system performance code, looks like my water pump has **** the bed, at least that's my guess since it seems to happen a lot with these motors. I'm hoping they cover it under warranty.
> 
> posted using tapatalk


The waterpump should be covered under warranty. Keep us posted on what they say.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

BenandAmanda said:


> That sucks man. Hope its covered





IndyTTom said:


> The waterpump should be covered under warranty. Keep us posted on what they say.


Yea that's pretty much what everyone tells me, you just never know these days. Got an appointment for Monday so we'll see.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

It was determined the issue to be the thermostat. In the TSI motor the thermostat, waterpump, and sensor are all built into one unit. Factory warranty will normally cover a water pump, if that's the issue, but since it's the thermostat they wouldn't cover it. Kinda BS if you ask me right there, but luckily I purchased an extended warranty. The extended warranty is going to cover the replacement and associated labor of course. Thank goodness!


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

drtechy said:


> It was determined the issue to be the thermostat. In the TSI motor the thermostat, waterpump, and sensor are all built into one unit. Factory warranty will normally cover a water pump, if that's the issue, but since it's the thermostat they wouldn't cover it. Kinda BS if you ask me right there, but luckily I purchased an extended warranty. The extended warranty is going to cover the replacement and associated labor of course. Thank goodness!


I don't understand why the VW Warranty won't cover the Thermostat? It's an important part of the vehicle and if you are within the mileage and age limit of the VW warranty it should be covered. ??


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

IndyTTom said:


> I don't understand why the VW Warranty won't cover the Thermostat? It's an important part of the vehicle and if you are within the mileage and age limit of the VW warranty it should be covered. ??


I should have said "powertrain" warranty. If it was under the bumper to bumper coverage window it would have been covered.

posted using tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

The saga continues…so remember when I called the dealer and they said “it” will be covered under extended warranty. Well apparently they were only going to cover the thermostat and o-ring, and make them take apart the water pump. Well as fate would have it, the o-rings are on back order for at least a month. So he went to bat for me, and said well you can either pay for a full water pump, since they can get those tomorrow, or you’re going to have to pay for a month, or more, of the loaner vehicle fees. The quickly said they’ll cover the whole pump. Thank ****ing goodness!!!


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Got the car back, no difference with my issues. So at SoWo in May I'll have the tuner look at it. If he can't fix it you can expect a part out thread! 

posted using tapatalk


----------



## jdurston (Nov 24, 2003)

drtechy said:


> Got the car back, no difference with my issues. So at SoWo in May I'll have the tuner look at it. If he can't fix it you can expect a part out thread!
> 
> posted using tapatalk


So you're thinking of giving up on the rev hang issue? No ones put more effort/money into getting this fixed than you. It's disheartening to see it end this way.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jdurston said:


> So you're thinking of giving up on the rev hang issue? No ones put more effort/money into getting this fixed than you. It's disheartening to see it end this way.


I just don't know what else to even look at, believe me, the troubleshooter in me wants to know what it is more than anything. Especially after all the money/time. Who knows, maybe the tuner will find something and get it taken care of. I'm going to try and stay positive. 

Finally got around to installing the MKV GTI shift knob instead of the cheesy beetle one:


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

drtechy said:


> I just don't know what else to even look at, believe me, the troubleshooter in me wants to know what it is more than anything. Especially after all the money/time. Who knows, maybe the tuner will find something and get it taken care of. I'm going to try and stay positive.
> 
> Finally got around to installing the MKV GTI shift knob instead of the cheesy beetle one:


is that snake to the right a cell phone holder? if so you may want to hit up pro clip and clean things up a bit


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

VWNDAHS said:


> is that snake to the right a cell phone holder? if so you may want to hit up pro clip and clean things up a bit


That's for my tablet to use vagcom with, not my phone. I had a proclip for my cell but then decided to just keep it in my pocket so I don't get the urge to use it while driving lol

posted using tapatalk


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

really hope you figure it out


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

On an Audi site the following was stated to be the cause of 'rev hang'. Whether it is or isn't, one 
respondent to the problem stated as follows:
" Hanging RPM when shifting gears is caused by the dual mass flywheel. This happens because
when you release the clutch, part of the flywheel actually increases in speed to catch up with the
rest of the flywheel. After it has fully unwound, the flywheel then starts to slow down. This issue
is found going into a single mass flywheel with a sprung disk."


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

he doesnt have a dual mass he has an upgraded clutch


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

He did state at the end of his response that the issue is found going into a single mass
flywheel with a sprung disc. If this still isn't the case with regard to DT's car, it may be time
to part it out like he said he would do. I can just see all the 'buzzards' gathering around,
ready in an instant to go after needed parts. Life in the automobile jungle is cruel, to say
the least, but only the strong survive!


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

i had a dual mass clutch setup on my last car and still experienced rev hang, switched to a single mass, tried it all. I know the issue is deff not clutch related.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Much like the Russian build-up along the border of Ukraine, an assortment of buzzards
and vultures have been seen gathering in and around the Missouri border. This is not
a good sign and after they see your last comment, which will be taken by them to mean 
a hopeless 'rev hang' situation has been finalized, the hordes will now begin inching their
way toward a certain individual's home's garage. Kind of like when a giant swarm of locusts
set upon a farmer's field.......and gourges themselves on whatever is there.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

are you on some kind of medication or puffing the magic dragon? :laugh:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

sp33dy said:


> are you on some kind of medication or puffing the magic dragon? :laugh:


BOTH !


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

First off, the flywheel is bolted directly to the crankshaft, so it can't move independently of the motor. However fast the motor is spinning, that's how fast your flywheel will spin. Secondly, the tune and something called "dashpot" is what controls how slow or fast your revs come down. It is not controlled by the hardware itself, again because it can't spin independently of the motor. Only the weight of the flywheel can slow down or speed up how fast it will spin up or down. But the flywheel itself can't "control" it.

Secondly, I do currently have the stock dual mass flywheel with an unsprung southbend stage 3 drop in disc. And while I did expect to see revs drop more slowly when switching from my single mass flywheel, the "hanging" is what the issue is, not the slow drop. It literally hangs at a certain RPM and does not move for a few seconds. 

Lastly, I still firmly believe there is a hardware issue with my car and it is not the typical whining and crying on the internet of slow revs dropping or what some are calling rev hang.


----------



## jdurston (Nov 24, 2003)

ridgemanron said:


> On an Audi site the following was stated to be the cause of 'rev hang'. Whether it is or isn't, one
> respondent to the problem stated as follows:
> " Hanging RPM when shifting gears is caused by the dual mass flywheel. This happens because
> when you release the clutch, part of the flywheel actually increases in speed to catch up with the
> ...


That's ridiculous, did Audi actually say that or a commenter?

A dual mass fly wheel spins at exactly the same rpm as the crankshaft, (just like a single mass flywheel).


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

My MK5 GTI (TSI) had RETARDED rev hang. I know what you're going through Mario. you stop, and the car just stays revving above 1K for a while. It's really, really annoying. 

My beetle had the issue as well, with the new clutch its completely gone now. 

But tech, if you want to get rid of the rev hang as a temporary fix when you come to a stop put the car back into first and let go of the clutch till it 'almost' grabs. It'll go straight down to idle revs. I know it's a ****ty situation, and it sucks that you have to resort to this 'fix' but it works. I've taught a ton of my friends how to stop it by doing it this way. 

P.S. I know you've tried everything, but have you tried to clean the mac sensor?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

GaryD87 said:


> My MK5 GTI (TSI) had RETARDED rev hang. I know what you're going through Mario. you stop, and the car just stays revving above 1K for a while. It's really, really annoying.
> 
> My beetle had the issue as well, with the new clutch its completely gone now.
> 
> ...


Yes I've cleaned every sensor that's cleanable, if that's a word lol. As for coming to a stop and it hanging I could care less about that, my concern is when shifting or trying to shift quickly, because of the hang it causes the clutch to slip on and the motor lunges due to the rpm's being too high. So it's either I baby it and wait or burn up my clutch...again. Making racing pretty much impossible, not that I have at all because of this. Also I had a lightweight flywheel before, it helped, but it definitely doesn't eliminate it.

edit: actually let me rephrase that, the worst part is having no engine braking, so downshifting is useless.

posted using tapatalk


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

jdurston said:


> That's ridiculous, did Audi actually say that or a commenter?
> 
> A dual mass fly wheel spins at exactly the same rpm as the crankshaft, (just like a single mass flywheel).


Never said it was Audi, just someone like those who respond on this site.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

There was another respondent on the Audi site who stated a hose could be collapsing
and recommended inserting a non-collapsible metal tube that would allow maximum
flow. I do know that the two pipes I upgraded (Throttle and Turbo Outlet) were much
larger in diameter as well as being made of more stiffer material than the OEM ones.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ridgemanron said:


> There was another respondent on the Audi site who stated a hose could be collapsing
> and recommended inserting a non-collapsible metal tube that would allow maximum
> flow. I do know that the two pipes I upgraded (Throttle and Turbo Outlet) were much
> larger in diameter as well as being made of more stiffer material than the OEM ones.


That makes no sense whatsoever. No hose is going to collapse on itself causing air flow to stop. Not to mention, if air flow stops the engine stops running, its not gonna rev hang. A motor typically rev hangs due to un-metered air getting into the system, not a lack of air. And this is a "boosted" motor, so if anything will happen a hose will blow off, not collapse on itself. Even if it wasn't boosted, there's no way there's enough vacuum to collapse a steel reinforced hose. Smaller secondary vacuum hoses maybe, but still won't have anything to do with rev hang, and will just cause your motor to choke and stall.


----------



## jdurston (Nov 24, 2003)

Maybe you've tried this or maybe it make no difference. But have you tried changing the long coding in your ECU to a different transmission type (via VAGCOM)? Might have different deceleration mappings for different trannys because they have different flywheels or torque converters?

I got excited when I saw the long coding options to select Europe instead of North America and different emissions standards, but was disappointed when the coding change was refused by my Tiguan. I could only change the transmission type to automatic or manual.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

I've removed some bickering from this thread. Please stop so that I don't need to come back and edit or lock it. 

Thanks all. :thumbup:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

nater said:


> I've removed some bickering from this thread. Please stop so that I don't need to come back and edit or lock it.
> 
> Thanks all. :thumbup:


lol I know I didn't complain so not sure why it had to be removed but oh well.

posted using tapatalk


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

An anonymous party who was concerned for the welfare of a quality thread complained...and it wasn't you or the other user ridgemanron. I'll leave you guys be now.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

nater said:


> An anonymous party who was concerned for the welfare of a quality thread complained...and it wasn't you or the other user ridgemanron. I'll leave you guys be now.


Gotcha thanks!

posted using tapatalk


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

anyways... do you maybe think the rev hang has anything to do with your flux capacitor :laugh:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jdurston said:


> Maybe you've tried this or maybe it make no difference. But have you tried changing the long coding in your ECU to a different transmission type (via VAGCOM)? Might have different deceleration mappings for different trannys because they have different flywheels or torque converters?
> 
> I got excited when I saw the long coding options to select Europe instead of North America and different emissions standards, but was disappointed when the coding change was refused by my Tiguan. I could only change the transmission type to automatic or manual.


I have not looked at this actually, so I'll definitely take a look, thanks!

On another note, got a message back from the tuner and he is definitely going to work with me at SoWo to figure this out. He is pretty confident that it's in the software, but said no matter what it he can nail it down. So I'm feeling a bit better, but still cautious considering my history with this thing lol!

posted using tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

sp33dy said:


> anyways... do you maybe think the rev hang has anything to do with your flux capacitor :laugh:


Lol

posted using tapatalk


----------



## jdurston (Nov 24, 2003)

drtechy said:


> I have not looked at this actually, so I'll definitely take a look, thanks!
> 
> On another note, got a message back from the tuner and he is definitely going to work with me at SoWo to figure this out. He is pretty confident that it's in the software, but said no matter what it he can nail it down. So I'm feeling a bit better, but still cautious considering my history with this thing lol!
> 
> posted using tapatalk


The next question would be, is it possible to get the authority via a service login to change the localization or emissions bytes? 
Any changes are rejected using the standard access, but I see VCDS has an option for different login types.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jdurston said:


> The next question would be, is it possible to get the authority via a service login to change the localization or emissions bytes?
> Any changes are rejected using the standard access, but I see VCDS has an option for different login types.


Great question, not sure on that one. Personally I'm not knowledgeable enough to mess with it anyway, so I'll leave that the pros. I've basically got all my eggs in the tuners hands at this point. SoWo isn't too far off so hopefully it will all be worked out then.

posted using tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Cleaned, waxed, and tire shined, ready for this season!


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

Wow! those look amazing!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

BenandAmanda said:


> Wow! those look amazing!


Thanks, I really wanted new wheels this year but no one wanted to buy these so I'll rock'm for another season!

posted using tapatalk


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Pssssssstttt cant wait for the beetle shoooooooootttt


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Dyno day for our local VW club. Top numbers for my pulls were 258hp/305tq. Here's the graph and yes little issue on the last pull but oh well lol


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

WOW, very nice indeed. Torque especially very impressive. Time for that K04 upgrade


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

IndyTTom said:


> WOW, very nice indeed. Torque especially very impressive. Time for that K04 upgrade


F23T would be the way I'd go if u did want to upgrade the turbo. All depends if the tuner can fix my Rev hang issues. 



BenandAmanda said:


> Nice!


Thanks

posted using tapatalk


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

drtechy said:


> F23T would be the way I'd go if u did want to upgrade the turbo. All depends if the tuner can fix my Rev hang issues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you got that "Rev" Hang issue resolved?  I am still not sure what the "REV Hang" actually is or what I should be looking out for. Just want to be ready when it starts happening to me.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

IndyTTom said:


> I thought you got that "Rev" Hang issue resolved?  I am still not sure what the "REV Hang" actually is or what I should be looking out for. Just want to be ready when it starts happening to me.


Yup still have it. Rev hang is when you press the clutch and rpms don't start to come down, or they slow down much to slowly to shift properly. It also is causing me not to have any engine braking either when I down shift.

posted using tapatalk


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

drtechy said:


> Yup still have it. Rev hang is when you press the clutch and rpms don't start to come down, or they slow down much to slowly to shift properly. It also is causing me not to have any engine braking either when I down shift.
> 
> posted using tapatalk


I can't believe they can't pin point what is causing the issue. It's not an isolated case but pretty widespread. So VW or someone that knows a bit about VW's should be able to come up with a solution 
or at least find the cause. So far so good, I haven't experienced "Rev Hang" on my 2012 yet but it may still surface and I would like to know what the heck is causing it. 
I do have a bit of hesitation at WOT when my Beetle isn't fully warmed up yet. Once it reaches operating temperature the hesitation is gone. I guess I really shouldn't get on it until the engine has time
to warm up. 
Thanks drtechy for keeping us updated on what's going on. 

I just installed the HPA 75a core interlock lower dogbone mount in my Beetle yesterday. Removal of the lower mount was a bit of a pain and took me about an hour cutting the stock mount out. The installation of 
the HPA mount only took about 5 minutes once the stock mount finally popped out. So far no added vibrations from the solid mount and shifts are a little more positive. I haven't tried to launch the car without 
the traction control but when I get the chance I may do so today and see if it helped the wheelhop issue. If not I may add the SPM side mounts and see if that will help.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Tech- can you give us a consolidated mod list. Sifting through 18 pages of comments and discussion is great and all, but after you posted the dyno I don't recall what all the mods you have are.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

IndyTTom said:


> I can't believe they can't pin point what is causing the issue. It's not an isolated case but pretty widespread. So VW or someone that knows a bit about VW's should be able to come up with a solution
> or at least find the cause. So far so good, I haven't experienced "Rev Hang" on my 2012 yet but it may still surface and I would like to know what the heck is causing it.
> I do have a bit of hesitation at WOT when my Beetle isn't fully warmed up yet. Once it reaches operating temperature the hesitation is gone. I guess I really shouldn't get on it until the engine has time
> to warm up.
> Thanks drtechy for keeping us updated on what's going on. .


Its because this isn't an issue for VW. It only becomes an issue when you start modifying. They purposely built in some rev hang and some other things to improve gas mileage and reduce emissions. So of course once we start modifying the cars it becomes an issue since the exhaust and tuning have been changed. Driver Motorsport is confident though that they'll get rid of it. We'll see. 



vdubjettaman said:


> Tech- can you give us a consolidated mod list. Sifting through 18 pages of comments and discussion is great and all, but after you posted the dyno I don't recall what all the mods you have are.


The main mods that affect power are: APR stage 1&2 intake, SPM 3" turbo back exhaust, SPM Intercooler, and Driver Motorsport stage 2 tune (beta, they're still working on it, and it should be all straight after he has some time with my car at SOWO.) The rest shouldn't really affect power, but may affect how its put down on the dyno like the USP traction control button, Koni Coilovers, and SPM mount kit.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

drtechy said:


> Its because this isn't an issue for VW. It only becomes an issue when you start modifying. They purposely built in some rev hang and some other things to improve gas mileage and reduce emissions. So of course once we start modifying the cars it becomes an issue since the exhaust and tuning have been changed. Driver Motorsport is confident though that they'll get rid of it. We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> The main mods that affect power are: APR stage 1&2 intake, SPM 3" turbo back exhaust, SPM Intercooler, and Driver Motorsport stage 2 tune (beta, they're still working on it, and it should be all straight after he has some time with my car at SOWO.) The rest shouldn't really affect power, but may affect how its put down on the dyno like the USP traction control button, Koni Coilovers, and SPM mount kit.


I have what I believe to be the noticeable Rev Hang everyone keeps talking about. My engine is stock, and even tho I just put on the SPM Catback exhaust it still does the same thing it did before installation. Some days it's more noticeable than others and can be annoying when shifting, but never enough to make me want it looked at. The only time I really notice it is when I'm in gear and coming to a stop as I depress the clutch or put it in neutral it just hangs and the RPM's are VERY slow to come down to idle.

Thanks for the list too. :beer:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

vdubjettaman said:


> I have what I believe to be the noticeable Rev Hang everyone keeps talking about. My engine is stock, and even tho I just put on the SPM Catback exhaust it still does the same thing it did before installation. Some days it's more noticeable than others and can be annoying when shifting, but never enough to make me want it looked at. The only time I really notice it is when I'm in gear and coming to a stop as I depress the clutch or put it in neutral it just hangs and the RPM's are VERY slow to come down to idle.
> 
> Thanks for the list too. :beer:


Yup that's rev hang, interesting since you're still stock, do you have any kind of aftermarket intake?


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

drtechy said:


> Yup that's rev hang, interesting since you're still stock, do you have any kind of aftermarket intake?


It's done it since the day I bought it. I only have 14,xxx miles now. No engine modifications. Like I said above, just the SPM CATback exhaust - not even Turboback. But again, it did it before I installed the exhaust.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

vdubjettaman said:


> It's done it since the day I bought it. I only have 14,xxx miles now. No engine modifications. Like I said above, just the SPM CATback exhaust - not even Turboback. But again, it did it before I installed the exhaust.


Sucks man, I did hear one tech say that its not only for emissions and gas mileage, but its also to help those people who can't drive a manual properly LMAO!


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

drtechy said:


> Sucks man, I did hear one tech say that its not only for emissions and gas mileage, but its also *to help those people who can't drive a manual properly* LMAO!


slight off topic:
You laugh but lord I wish it were on this kid's mk4 Jetta with open dump (plus awful unpainted body kit and 15" chromie look hubcaps) back the street from me. Ugh- it's awful to hear him rev the crap outta the 1.8T and then OVER REV between shifts as the clutch engages then keep it in 2nd gear the whole way down my 25mph street. I can literally hear him leaving his house till he gets to the main road about a mile away and then down onto the main road for another mile or so. It's AWFUL! So I guess it may be a practical application to some, but yes it is a nuisance for others.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

vdubjettaman said:


> slight off topic:
> You laugh but lord I wish it were on this kid's mk4 Jetta with open dump (plus awful unpainted body kit and 15" chromie look hubcaps) back the street from me. Ugh- it's awful to hear him rev the crap outta the 1.8T and then OVER REV between shifts as the clutch engages then keep it in 2nd gear the whole way down my 25mph street. I can literally hear him leaving his house till he gets to the main road about a mile away and then down onto the main road for another mile or so. It's AWFUL! So I guess it may be a practical application to some, but yes it is a nuisance for others.


lol silly MK4 kids


----------



## jdurston (Nov 24, 2003)

I have rev hang on my completely stock 2011 Tiguan (Manual Transmission).

The slow rev drop is annoying, I've also noticed the the brakes don't seem to have the same power if you accelerate in 1st and then hit the brakes and clutch simultaneously. Maybe there isn't as much vacuum to boost the brakes, or maybe the brakes are fighting the motor that is still powering itself despite being off the throttle.

There is no rev hang for the first 10 minutes after a cold start, but then it gets worse. It's been a huge disappointment to me. I've had standard transmissions my whole life and this is the worst experience by far, I feel like the clutch is going to get fried from the lurching up shifts (I've never burned out a clutch in about 500,000km of manual transmission driving).

If I could do it again I'd just get a DSG GTI or TDI Golf.

Hopefully DM or APR figures this out soon or I'll be trading the Tiguan in early.

I'm glad you've put the effort in so far to get to the bottom of the rev hang issue, we'll all benefit if a solution is found.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jdurston said:


> I have rev hang on my completely stock 2011 Tiguan (Manual Transmission).
> 
> The slow rev drop is annoying, I've also noticed the the brakes don't seem to have the same power if you accelerate in 1st and then hit the brakes and clutch simultaneously. Maybe there isn't as much vacuum to boost the brakes, or maybe the brakes are fighting the motor that is still powering itself despite being off the throttle.
> 
> ...


Your brake and clutch situation is just unfortunately due to only using one master cylinder for both clutch and brakes. 

And yea on cold start it uses different maps in the ecu than it does once it's warmed up, I have rev hang on cold starts either.

As for APR, they have already said "there is no rev hang issue and they are not looking for a fix." At least that's what one of the APR people said on one of the threads regarding their new tune updates. DM is committed to figuring it out for the beetle as they already have for the gti.

posted using tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Just whoring my car a little lol, put my flat fives back on!


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

They look better on your car than mine. :thumbup:


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

vdubjettaman said:


> They look better on your car than mine. :thumbup:


you crazy, I like how yours look!



BenandAmanda said:


> Beautiful!!!


Thanks!:heart:


----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

drtechy said:


> Thanks, I really wanted new wheels this year but no one wanted to buy these so I'll rock'm for another season!
> 
> posted using tapatalk


Hey Doc, would you still consider selling your flat fives / how do you think they would look against the reef blue paint:


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

That reef blue looks amazing!


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

Put me second on the list for those wheels. I think they would look awesome on mine.


----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

BenandAmanda said:


> That reef blue looks amazing!


Thanks! It's a pain in the a$$ in the winter though trying to keep it clean with all the salt on the road.
Not to get too off topic on the thread, but one more pic with the sunset reflected on the car.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

SAHRMB said:


> Hey Doc, would you still consider selling your flat fives / how do you think they would look against the reef blue paint:


I would only really consider trades at this point since these are my only summer wheels. I think they'd look dope against that blue.



BenandAmanda said:


> Put me second on the list for those wheels. I think they would look awesome on mine.


No problem!


----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

*Trade works*



drtechy said:


> I would only really consider trades at this point since these are my only summer wheels. I think they'd look dope against that blue.


Trade would probably work best for me, then I don't have to worry about getting rid of mine. I'll PM you


----------



## Bunnspeed (Apr 2, 2013)

Your car looks great, Drtechy!

I have a few questions I hope you'll be so kind as to answer. Thanks in advance!

Were those dyno numbers at the wheels, and if so, what is the (approximate) output at the crank?

Which generation TSI is it, and does it have the K03 or a Honeywell turbo...and of it's the Honeywell, does it have more potential/ a higher hp ceiling than the K03? If that's whp, it's looking like your car makes more than the 280ish crank hp ceiling of the K03, which would be exciting news.

I love your drop and wheel size. Are your konis as low as they go? What are your wheel and tire sizes?

Sorry for all the questions! 

~Nick


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Bunnspeed said:


> Your car looks great, Drtechy!
> 
> I have a few questions I hope you'll be so kind as to answer. Thanks in advance!
> 
> ...


I'm on the first gen TSI motor with the ihi K03. Those numbers were at the wheels so I'm not sure on crank hp. And there is still more power to come from the k03 as I'm the guinea pig for driver motorsport's beetle tune. This is only stage 2 and he has a file he's working on for me, which I'll get at sowo, for stage 2+. My goal is to hit 280whp, tough but I may just get there if all goes right. I may need to throw back in the light weight flywheel to reach that number though. 

As for drop, Koni's are spun all the way down in the front, and the perches are completely removed in the rear. The wheels are 18x8.5 I belive and the tires are 245/40/18's. 

No worries on the questions, feel free to ask more! I've always taken advantage of others doing the work prior to me to make it easier and you should do the same to make your life easier lol!

posted using tapatalk


----------



## Bunnspeed (Apr 2, 2013)

drtechy said:


> I'm on the first gen TSI motor with the ihi K03. Those numbers were at the wheels so I'm not sure on crank hp. And there is still more power to come from the k03 as I'm the guinea pig for driver motorsport's beetle tune. This is only stage 2 and he has a file he's working on for me, which I'll get at sowo, for stage 2+. My goal is to hit 280whp, tough but I may just get there if all goes right. I may need to throw back in the light weight flywheel to reach that number though.
> 
> As for drop, Koni's are spun all the way down in the front, and the perches are completely removed in the rear. The wheels are 18x8.5 I belive and the tires are 245/40/18's.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the helpful info. Keep up the good work, brotha!


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

drtechy said:


> I'm on the first gen TSI motor with the ihi K03. Those numbers were at the wheels so I'm not sure on crank hp. And there is still more power to come from the k03 as I'm the guinea pig for driver motorsport's beetle tune. This is only stage 2 and he has a file he's working on for me, which I'll get at sowo, for stage 2+. My goal is to hit 280whp, tough but I may just get there if all goes right. I may need to throw back in the light weight flywheel to reach that number though.
> 
> As for drop, Koni's are spun all the way down in the front, and the perches are completely removed in the rear. The wheels are 18x8.5 I belive and the tires are 245/40/18's.
> 
> ...


I don't think a lighter flywheel will add Horsepower. It Frees Up Existing HP and It Allows For Quicker Throttle Response And Less Drivetrain Loss.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

IndyTTom said:


> I don't think a lighter flywheel will add Horsepower. It Frees Up Existing HP and It Allows For Quicker Throttle Response And Less Drivetrain Loss.


Exactly, meaning more whp! I'm not saying the engine will make more, just more getting to the wheels.

posted using tapatalk


----------



## lmgarza85 (Mar 27, 2014)

drtechy said:


> Exactly, meaning more whp! I'm not saying the engine will make more, just more getting to the wheels.
> 
> posted using tapatalk


Do you have a power pulley installed. It's supposed to be good for like 7 hp or so, and it looks pretty easy and cheap. I'm thinking about getting one soon, but I haven't really heard of anyone who has it installed.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

lmgarza85 said:


> Do you have a power pulley installed. It's supposed to be good for like 7 hp or so, and it looks pretty easy and cheap. I'm thinking about getting one soon, but I haven't really heard of anyone who has it installed.


Nah, honestly I'm still waiting to sort out my tune before doing anything else because if that doesn't get sorted out the car is going bye bye

posted using tapatalk


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

drtechy said:


> Nah, honestly I'm still waiting to sort out my tune before doing anything else because if that doesn't get sorted out *the car is going bye bye*
> 
> posted using tapatalk


:what: why?


----------



## jervert (Dec 10, 2012)

:thumbup:


drtechy said:


> Just whoring my car a little lol, put my flat fives back on!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

vdubjettaman said:


> :what: why?


Terrible rev hang

posted using tapatalk


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

drtechy said:


> Terrible rev hang


Let's hope this tune helps!


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

drtechy said:


> Terrible rev hang
> 
> posted using tapatalk



I wonder why some have this "Rev" Hang and others don't? No One has ever figured out what actually causes this. 
I do wish you luck and hope that this magic tune will take care of it for you. But for them to tune out the Rev hang wouldn't they 
have to have at least some idea on what causes it? Or are they just guessing and taking a stab in the dark hoping it will help?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

IndyTTom said:


> I wonder why some have this "Rev" Hang and others don't? No One has ever figured out what actually causes this.
> I do wish you luck and hope that this magic tune will take care of it for you. But for them to tune out the Rev hang wouldn't they
> have to have at least some idea on what causes it? Or are they just guessing and taking a stab in the dark hoping it will help?


They explained it to me in an email, I'll try and find it. It's complicated and I honestly don't remember exactly what it said. It has to do with the logic in the tune for emissions and efficiency for gas mileage. it makes sense to me on mine since I have an aftermarket exhaust, o2 sensor spacer and all that, but for the people that experience bad rev hang on stock cars, I don't understand. 

posted using tapatalk


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

soooooooooooooooo DSG? :laugh:


----------



## Bunnspeed (Apr 2, 2013)

Definitely a bummer about the rev hang. The 2013 TB convertible 6MT I flogged last week didn't seem to have that issue.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Bunnspeed said:


> Definitely a bummer about the rev hang. The 2013 TB convertible 6MT I flogged last week didn't seem to have that issue.


Mine didn't either till about a year later

posted using tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

She's got her SOWO dancing shoes on! I've loved these wheels since the day my friend bought them, so when he put them up for sale I couldn't resist...once I sold my Flat fives anyway lol! Onto the pics, not the greatest because of the sun but you get the point lol!


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

drtechy said:


> She's got her SOWO dancing shoes on! I've loved these wheels since the day my friend bought them, so when he put them up for sale I couldn't resist...once I sold my Flat fives anyway lol! Onto the pics, not the greatest because of the sun but you get the point lol!


WOW, those are some Sweet Wheels. :thumbup: Very Nice! I got dibs if you ever want to part with them


----------



## RFROSS (May 10, 2000)

On the subject of the rev hang, one of my kids has a 2007 Honda Civic Si and it is notorious for the rev hang especially when downshifting from high gears. I remember back in the day one or more of the automotive mags did a review on the Si and complained about that. They noted that it was caused by something in the tuning regards to emissions and gave a reason which, unfortunately, I can no longer remember.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

RFROSS said:


> On the subject of the rev hang, one of my kids has a 2007 Honda Civic Si and it is notorious for the rev hang especially when downshifting from high gears. I remember back in the day one or more of the automotive mags did a review on the Si and complained about that. They noted that it was caused by something in the tuning regards to emissions and gave a reason which, unfortunately, I can no longer remember.


Interesting. I am just curious why it doesn't show up until a year or so later? I had my 2012 for a year now but so far I haven't experienced it yet. Hope I won't. Because it will drive me crazy.


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Wheels are way to small. Love your car and the mods being done but I'd love to see a very aggressive meaty tire mounted on a BBS wheel. CK would look nice on your car. Just my 2 cents. Still gets 2 out of 3 thumbs up. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

IndyTTom said:


> WOW, those are some Sweet Wheels. :thumbup: Very Nice! I got dibs if you ever want to part with them


Lol Thanks! Might be a while before these go up for sale lol



LindsayLowhan said:


> Wheels are way to small. Love your car and the mods being done but I'd love to see a very aggressive meaty tire mounted on a BBS wheel. CK would look nice on your car. Just my 2 cents. Still gets 2 out of 3 thumbs up. :thumbup::thumbup:


Lol, They are the same size wheel as my old ones, tire is slightly thinner though. Went from 245 to a 225. I'll end up getting meatier tires again after I burn through these. But no BBS for this guy, I ain't got money like that, that's why I drive a VW and not a Porsche lol.

posted using tapatalk


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

Car looks great! Love those wheels.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

LindsayLowhan said:


> Wheels are way to small. Love your car and the mods being done but I'd love to see a very aggressive meaty tire mounted on a BBS wheel. CK would look nice on your car. Just my 2 cents. Still gets 2 out of 3 thumbs up. :thumbup::thumbup:


Oh No, don't tell me you are one of those people that like the Ghetto look and put 22 inch chrome rims on a car with very little rubber. :facepalm: I think the wheels that are on DRTechy's car are Perfect. Anything bigger and he will have a bunch more Rev Hang :laugh:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

IndyTTom said:


> Anything bigger and he will have a bunch more Rev Hang :laugh:


Lmfao!

Finally decided to take off the broken front grill today, just gonna drive without one for now lol. And found a cracked fog light lens ftl! Gotta love being low :-(

posted using tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Pics of the damage and another shot of the wheels after cleaning the car today lol


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Bummer about that lens. It's those stupid chuck holes. They are everywhere. The wheels look GREAT!


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Have you considered getting some spacers for the rear? They look like they tuck quite a bit?


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

drtechy said:


> that's why I drive a VW and not a Porsche lol.
> 
> posted using tapatalk


woah woah down boy 

Is that the sunken treasure finish? Look good! Honestly rubber isn't that crazy if you choose the tire size right, I spent under $500 for the four 20x245's I have as they're the same size as the 991 uses stock... I'm guessing just two 19x305's are going to cost $500 easy :banghead:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

IndyTTom said:


> Bummer about that lens. It's those stupid chuck holes. They are everywhere. The wheels look GREAT!


Thanks, yea I don't know when that stupid thing cracked either. It wasn't the same time a 2x4 hit my grill so I'm not sure. 



vdubjettaman said:


> Have you considered getting some spacers for the rear? They look like they tuck quite a bit?


Nah I don't like to use spacers unless I have to for clearance, which how anal I am with wheels won't ever happen lol



VWNDAHS said:


> woah woah down boy
> 
> Is that the sunken treasure finish? Look good! Honestly rubber isn't that crazy if you choose the tire size right, I spent under $500 for the four 20x245's I have as they're the same size as the 991 uses stock... I'm guessing just two 19x305's are going to cost $500 easy :banghead:


LOL, I was waiting for a porsche owner to say something about that comment! Yup its the sunken treasure finish, didn't think it would look that great against the grey but its growing on me quickly! lol


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

I was between that and the matte black, glad we didn't go matchie matchie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

VWNDAHS said:


> I was between that and the matte black, glad we didn't go matchie matchie
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it's funny, I would have never bought them if it wasn't for seeing them in person. It's one color I could never order off a picture lol

posted using tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Got my band-aid graphic put on this morning for the front end. I'll try and post some pics later, doesn't look great but it's funny considering how busted up the front bumper is lol


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

Techy sighting in KC!









Sooooooooooo long purp
Looked amazeballs on her Beetle!

Just noticed I sniped post 666, how fitting LOL


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

I was wondering with your koni's if you had to replace the swaybar linkage and when you put thicker strut mounts did you use your old bearing or get new ones 

I like the new wheels...


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

BUG-BITE said:


> I was wondering with your koni's if you had to replace the swaybar linkage and when you put thicker strut mounts did you use your old bearing or get new ones
> 
> I like the new wheels...


Nope, stock linkage is fine as Koni adjusted the height of the bracket on the strut for them. I also used the 034 strut mounts as the stock ones made a lot of noise with the Koni's

posted using tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Also got the nicest compliment from someone at SoWo. They said I inspired them on their build and I wish I could remember their name, but whoever it is you made my day. I don't consider my car to be anything astonishing, but I do love it. So hearing that made the whole show worth it for me! Thanks! 

posted using tapatalk


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

drtechy said:


> Also got the nicest compliment from someone at SoWo. They said I inspired them on their build and I wish I could remember their name, but whoever it is you made my day. I don't consider my car to be anything astonishing, but I do love it. So hearing that made the whole show worth it for me! Thanks!
> 
> posted using tapatalk


That's awesome!


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

did they solve your rev Hang Issue?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

BUG-BITE said:


> did they solve your rev Hang Issue?


Nope

posted using tapatalk


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

drtechy said:


> Nope
> 
> posted using tapatalk



is this goodbye?!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

vdubjettaman said:


> is this goodbye?!


I'm not sure yet, my blood is still boiling from being stood up, so I'm trying to calm down before I make any decisions

posted using tapatalk


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

Not to sound to weird... I think alot of us are inspired if not motivated by your build. You're always helpful. 


Sorry they didn't fix you rev hang.


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

BUG-BITE said:


> Not to sound to weird I think alot of us are inspired if not motivated by your build. You're always helpful.
> 
> Sorry they did fix you rev hang.


This


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

BUG-BITE said:


> Not to sound to weird... I think alot of us are inspired if not motivated by your build. You're always helpful.
> 
> 
> Sorry they didn't fix you rev hang.





BenandAmanda said:


> This


Thanks a lot guys!! It's always good to get good feedback. 

I've decided I'm going to keep on trying. I've been talking over my problem with another tuner who has been helping out a friend of mine that has a huge turbo build in his mkv. Ordered the equipment so he can flash the car remotely, now just have to wait for it to get here. 

posted using tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Well been working with the new tuner out of Greece on getting everything I need to flash the ecu myself. I've got majority of the equipment already, and am just waiting for one last part from him. Once I receive that I'll be creating a jig to hold everything properly to flash over the firmware on the ecu and start attacking the tune. This is very exciting honestly, I finally get to dig in and see exactly what is in the ecu firmware, and in the mappings. I'll keep this updated as always on the progress.



ViRtUaLheretic said:


> Just noticed I sniped post 666, how fitting LOL


Just noticed that, lol


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

If you get it figured out I might come up and have you do mine.


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Keep it up man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Holy crap I love your build thread lmao.


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Well been working with the new tuner out of Greece on getting everything I need to flash the ecu myself. I've got majority of the equipment already, and am just waiting for one last part from him. Once I receive that I'll be creating a jig to hold everything properly to flash over the firmware on the ecu and start attacking the tune. This is very exciting honestly, I finally get to dig in and see exactly what is in the ecu firmware, and in the mappings. I'll keep this updated as always on the progress.


Holy moly, is that to say you're removing your ECU, cracking it open, slapping a piggyback something or other on top of the chip, and flashing it yourself?? Wild, man!

GTarr


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

BenandAmanda said:


> If you get it figured out I might come up and have you do mine.


Honestly that's a small goal of mine. The tuner did mention it, I think jokingly, that I could become his vendor on this side of pond, but I don't know if he was serious or not. 



GaryD87 said:


> Keep it up man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Holy crap I love your build thread lmao.


:heart::heart: You need to be updating your thread!



GTarr said:


> Holy moly, is that to say you're removing your ECU, cracking it open, slapping a piggyback something or other on top of the chip, and flashing it yourself?? Wild, man!
> 
> GTarr


Yes sir!, Time to get serious! The tuner calls it ECU Shiatsu! lol


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Ordered these the other day: http://store.034motorsport.com/dogbone-mount-pair-density-line-mk5-mk6-volkswagen-8j-8p-audi.html


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Ordered these the other day: http://store.034motorsport.com/dogbone-mount-pair-density-line-mk5-mk6-volkswagen-8j-8p-audi.html



Looks like what I should've gone with instead of the urethane HPA mount... Too late now!

It says they come in pairs so does it replace both the upper and lower bushing? If so that doesn't seem like it will be fun to get that upper out! I had a fun enough time getting the lower out for the HPA version

Let me know how the install and end result is. I'm willing to do just about anything at this point to get rid of the vibrations but still keep the performance benefits in my car


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> Looks like what I should've gone with instead of the urethane HPA mount... Too late now!
> 
> It says they come in pairs so does it replace both the upper and lower bushing? If so that doesn't seem like it will be fun to get that upper out! I had a fun enough time getting the lower out for the HPA version
> 
> Let me know how the install and end result is. I'm willing to do just about anything at this point to get rid of the vibrations but still keep the performance benefits in my car


Yup it replaces both upper and lower mounts. The whole subframe will have to come out and the old ones will be pressed out and then the new ones pressed in.

posted using tapatalk


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm thinking about these mounts as well.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Yup it replaces both upper and lower mounts. The whole subframe will have to come out and the old ones will be pressed out and then the new ones pressed in.
> 
> posted using tapatalk


Wow! Sounds like a bit of work!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> Wow! Sounds like a bit of work!


It is, thankfully I have a shop that I trust to do the work as I'm not trying to drop my subframe while its on jack stands lol


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Bought a set of 17z 6-piston calipers off a member on here today, and ordering everything to mount up the bbk ftw! Looking forward to better brakes

posted using tapatalk


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Bought a set of 17z 6-piston calipers off a member on here today, and ordering everything to mount up the bbk ftw! Looking forward to better brakes
> 
> posted using tapatalk



Why? Doesn't the rev hang slow u down enough : p

Jk. Couldn't resist


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

BenandAmanda said:


> I'm thinking about these mounts as well.


I suggest you carefully read the 'Key Features' section concerning the product. It states
as follows with regard to improvements over OEM:

"greatly reduced drive train slop, crisper shifting, and minimal wheel hop." But then it goes
on to say, "without any significan increase in noise, vibration or harshness inside the cabin."

I take this to mean they are claiming if your noise, vibration, or harshness inside the cabin
remains the same, or increases minimally (not significantly), that is what you can hope to
achieve. 

In other words, if your car's reactions remain the same....or don't increase, these are to
be considered 'acceptable results'. 

Shouldn't marked improvement with regard to noise, vibration, or harshness inside the cabin
be assured? Otherwise, why install something that will continue to leave you with much of the 
same problems already existing in the car?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> Why? Doesn't the rev hang slow u down enough : p
> 
> Jk. Couldn't resist


LMAO, wasn't expecting that, it was good though!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Put together a jig to hold my ecu and pegs for when I flash it. Not pretty but she'll do the job. All I have to do is drill the holes in the plexiglass once I know where the pegs will be positioned.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

drtechy said:


> Put together a jig to hold my ecu and pegs for when I flash it. Not pretty but she'll do the job. All I have to do is drill the holes in the plexiglass once I know where the pegs will be positioned.


Nice!!!


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

Good work


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Good Luck


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

BenandAmanda said:


> Good work





Carbon Steel said:


> Good Luck


Thanks guys! Got in the last of the equipment today to flash it, so depending on the tuners schedule, I should start flashing it soon!

Also BBK parts started showing up today!!

Rotors:









Caliper bolts and SS brake lines:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

More parts showed up!!!!! Calipers, pads, hub rings, and some other stuff. Full kit is here, now just have to clean, and sand the calipers for paint!!

6 Piston Calipers (used of course but still mint!) and the box of new HPS pads:










And just a funny shot, this was my front porch when I got home lol!!!!


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

What are the calipers off of?

And if you don't mind posting, what will you have into the whole kit including painting the calipers?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> What are the calipers off of?
> 
> And if you don't mind posting, what will you have into the whole kit including painting the calipers?


They came off of a Touareg that had the optional factory BBK. I haven't bought the paint yet, but that shouldn't be much. For everything brand new, and used calipers, I paid just under $1k. Although I may end up ordering different hub rings because these are plastic and I rather have an aluminum set. 

Caliper close up


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

Lol I love coming home to boxes piled up like that.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

mmmm... Touareg BBK.... :beer:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

BenandAmanda said:


> Lol I love coming home to boxes piled up like that.


Me too, it's like Christmas lol!



vdubjettaman said:


> mmmm... Touareg BBK.... :beer:


Uh huh, they're dirty but that's how I like it!

posted using tapatalk


----------



## lmgarza85 (Mar 27, 2014)

Are you doing the front and back, or just the front?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

lmgarza85 said:


> Are you doing the front and back, or just the front?


Just the fronts, that'll be more than enough stopping power, the rears hardly do anything anyway. If it were a show car and everything, then I would do the rears just for the looks lol. We'll see though, never know if I find another deal like I did for these calipers then I just might do it.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

where are you finding all these deals!?!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

vdubjettaman said:


> where are you finding all these deals!?!


lol I troll the forums religiously. If you're thinking about a BBK though check out car-part and lookup the touareg parts. I saw a set of calipers on there last week for around $450.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

i've spent too much this year already. it'll have to wait. Besides, I only just crossed 17k this morning and my engine is all stock. So as much as the added stopping power would be awesome it's not necessary at this point in time. Unless it's just to fill out the massive space behind my 20" wheels. lol.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

vdubjettaman said:


> i've spent too much this year already. it'll have to wait. Besides, I only just crossed 17k this morning and my engine is all stock. So as much as the added stopping power would be awesome it's not necessary at this point in time. Unless it's just to fill out the massive space behind my 20" wheels. lol.


Gotcha, yea I mostly paid for this by selling other older parts to people and sold my clutch to Wes for his wife's beetle so that helped too. This is probably my last big project for a while, gotta get the tune straight and then work some more to make some money to upgrade the turbo.


----------



## lmgarza85 (Mar 27, 2014)

drtechy said:


> Just the fronts, that'll be more than enough stopping power, the rears hardly do anything anyway. If it were a show car and everything, then I would do the rears just for the looks lol. We'll see though, never know if I find another deal like I did for these calipers then I just might do it.


Cool, I wonder if its possible to put the stock front brakes in the back. That would make it to where there wan't such a big difference in size and it would get rid of all the extra space inside the wheel at the rear. Maybe even a little added performance.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

lmgarza85 said:


> Cool, I wonder if its possible to put the stock front brakes in the back. That would make it to where there wan't such a big difference in size and it would get rid of all the extra space inside the wheel at the rear. Maybe even a little added performance.


I'm sure there's a way, but that would involve new rear calipers (stock front calipers don't have e-brake connection, and rear calipers are too small for the front rotors) and new brackets to be fabricated. It really just isn't worth it though unless you're doing a lot of road racing honestl.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ECU Jig Test Fitting! The real process starts tomorrow, but it looks like my homemade jig is perfect!


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

i'll give it :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Well gave it a shot this morning, unfortunately I have to get a newer tool to be able to get past the security. So I'll be waiting a little longer. The jig and everything worked perfectly though.


----------



## misterwes (Feb 2, 2012)

Very nice. The guy that did my dyno pulls was asking if he could tune. I told him I was pretty sure the newer VW ECUs required opening them up and not to mention the security. Maybe he can? It's only a 100 dollar charge for military he said. Meh


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

misterwes said:


> Very nice. The guy that did my dyno pulls was asking if he could tune. I told him I was pretty sure the newer VW ECUs required opening them up and not to mention the security. Maybe he can? It's only a 100 dollar charge for military he said. Meh


Yea he would have to make a significant investment in equipment to be able to tune newer vw's. Plus he would have to go through the same process as I am now with cracking open the ecu's. It's not that big of a deal, but if its something you've never dealt with then most people shy away.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Painted the Brembos yesterday! Very happy with how they came out. Onto the pics:

Before Paint:










After Paint: 










Close up:


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

They look great!


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

drtechy said:


> Painted the Brembos yesterday! Very happy with how they came out. Onto the pics:
> 
> Before Paint:
> 
> ...


I want!!!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

BenandAmanda said:


> They look great!


Thanks! 



Vwguy026 said:


> I want!!!


They're not as expensive as you think, especially if you piece it together over time. Just keep your eyes out for Touareg 17z calipers. The rotors are off a Mercedes ML, 330mm. Then you just need r32 brake lines, the bolt kit for the calipers, pads of your choice, and hub rings for the rotors so you don't get a vibration.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

drtechy said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> They're not as expensive as you think, especially if you piece it together over time. Just keep your eyes out for Touareg 17z calipers. The rotors are off a Mercedes ML, 330mm. Then you just need r32 brake lines, the bolt kit for the calipers, pads of your choice, and hub rings for the rotors so you don't get a vibration.


Nice set up. Those things are HUGE.


----------



## 12TURBO (Jul 29, 2012)

drtechy said:


> ECU Jig Test Fitting! The real process starts tomorrow, but it looks like my homemade jig is perfect!


 


Any updates on the above?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

12TURBO said:


> Any updates on the above?


Just waiting on some new equipment to arrive to flash it. It's coming from Italy so it may be a while. Lots of good news coming on this front though!


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

drtechy said:


> Just waiting on some new equipment to arrive to flash it. It's coming from Italy so it may be a while. Lots of good news coming on this front though!


Are you replacing your ECU with a custom one? I must have missed that part somewhere.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

IndyTTom said:


> Are you replacing your ECU with a custom one? I must have missed that part somewhere.


I'm working to flash the ecu myself with a tuner out of greece. Just replacing software, not the whole ecu.

posted using tapatalk


----------



## 12TURBO (Jul 29, 2012)

drtechy said:


> I'm working to flash the ecu myself with a tuner out of greece. Just replacing software, not the whole ecu.
> 
> posted using tapatalk


Are you flashing so you can avoid sending your ECU to Greece or are there additional reasons for doing this yourself? BTW good luck and keep us posted of your results.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

12TURBO said:


> Are you flashing so you can avoid sending your ECU to Greece or are there additional reasons for doing this yourself? BTW good luck and keep us posted of your results.


Yes and no. More news on this front is coming, stay tuned (pun intended) lol

posted using tapatalk


----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

drtechy said:


> stay tuned (pun intended) lol
> 
> posted using tapatalk


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

drtechy said:


> Yes and no. More news on this front is coming, stay tuned (pun intended) lol
> 
> posted using tapatalk


DrTechy is going to the ends of the earth to find a solution to his Rev Hang problem even if it means he has to go Greek


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

IndyTTom said:


> DrTechy is going to the ends of the earth to find a solution to his Rev Hang problem even if it means he has to go Greek


Lol oh its so much more than that now. Rev hang is such a small piece now of what's to come!

posted using tapatalk


----------



## 12TURBO (Jul 29, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Lol oh its so much more than that now. Rev hang is such a small piece now of what's to come!
> 
> posted using tapatalk



Very interested, do you have any idea of the time frame before you see results.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

12TURBO said:


> Very interested, do you have any idea of the time frame before you see results.


No unfortunately with the equipment coming from overseas it's tough to know a good timeline. Realistically I'm hoping for the end of the summer. 

posted using tapatalk


----------



## lmgarza85 (Mar 27, 2014)

Did you ever get the dog bone mounts put in? (How do they feel?)


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

lmgarza85 said:


> Did you ever get the dog bone mounts put in? (How do they feel?)


Nah had some other funding priorities pop up so don't have the money to have someone swap them for me right now.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

BBK is going in next weekend ftw! Can't wait!

posted using tapatalk


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

drtechy said:


> BBK is going in next weekend ftw! Can't wait!
> 
> posted using tapatalk



BBK? Is that a shop in St. Louis?


----------



## Desob (Dec 2, 2012)

IndyTTom said:


> BBK? Is that a shop in St. Louis?


Hehe, I think he means Big Brake Kit unless you are funning him. 

Be interested to know if you are going to do any before/after for braking distances. I've done pads and rotors and plan to do lines but have not measured anything more than "butt dynoing" on the track. Of course brakes turn kinetic energy into heat so better the heat transference, the better. I had my salesman when I bought mine talking about Cayenne rotors and calipers being an almost direct fit but never sussed it out. Be interested to see what you think once you are done.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Desob said:


> Hehe, I think he means Big Brake Kit unless you are funning him.
> 
> Be interested to know if you are going to do any before/after for braking distances. I've done pads and rotors and plan to do lines but have not measured anything more than "butt dynoing" on the track. Of course brakes turn kinetic energy into heat so better the heat transference, the better. I had my salesman when I bought mine talking about Cayenne rotors and calipers being an almost direct fit but never sussed it out. Be interested to see what you think once you are done.


Oh, my bad. I thought DRTechy already has larger caliper brakes up front. Actually come to think of it. He probably hasn't installed them yet. Okay. Now it becomes clear ;-)


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Desob said:


> Hehe, I think he means Big Brake Kit unless you are funning him.
> 
> Be interested to know if you are going to do any before/after for braking distances. I've done pads and rotors and plan to do lines but have not measured anything more than "butt dynoing" on the track. Of course brakes turn kinetic energy into heat so better the heat transference, the better. I had my salesman when I bought mine talking about Cayenne rotors and calipers being an almost direct fit but never sussed it out. Be interested to see what you think once you are done.


Nah no technical tests. Just gonna drive on them and judge how they feel.



IndyTTom said:


> Oh, my bad. I thought DRTechy already has larger caliper brakes up front. Actually come to think of it. He probably hasn't installed them yet. Okay. Now it becomes clear ;-)


Yup just haven't installed these yet ;-)

posted using tapatalk


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

Get on with it!! Inquiring Beetles want to know:laugh:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

BenandAmanda said:


> Get on with it!! Inquiring Beetles want to know:laugh:


This coming Saturday it shall be done. 

posted using tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

DrTechy is going to be officially offering E-Tuners ECU & DSG tunes here in the United States!!

Pricing and options coming soon! Stay Tuned! (Pun intended)

As soon as my tune is finished I will also post all dyno results. 

posted using tapatalk


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

I would like to know more.:thumbup:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

BenandAmanda said:


> I would like to know more.:thumbup:


Info is coming, they're putting together a pricing structure now.


----------



## jdurston (Nov 24, 2003)

drtechy said:


> Info is coming, they're putting together a pricing structure now.



Do they have euro site with some info?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jdurston said:


> Do they have euro site with some info?


http://www.e-tuners.com/


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

High Five for BBK buddies :heart:
Endos alllday sahn! :laugh:


Just noticed you were lazy and masked off most of the inside of the caliper rather than just masking off the piston:












mine:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Lol yea it's all gonna be covered in brake dust anyway

posted using tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

BBK upgrade complete! Really it wasn't a bad process, just a lot of clearance issues to tend with. So a lot of putting it on, test fitting, taking it off and trimming, etc. Basically had to trim the brake heat/dust shield, had to grind down the caliper bolts about 1mm to get some clearance on the back of the rotor, and had to grind the caliper a tiny bit to get some clearance for the wheels. As for the wheels, I ended up having to get 20mm spacers and bolts on the fly. Drove 2.5 hours south to House of VW in Joplin, MO, who were kind enough to meet me on a sunday to pick them up. Thank goodness or else I was going to have to take the whole brake setup off and put the stock ones back on. Just to do the whole process again once I got the spacers. All said and done it took us 2 days in 90+ degree weather. Not fun, but she's done. Onto the pictures:

Rotor difference:



















Heat/Dust Shield trimming. yellow arrow is what's being kept, blue arrow is what was removed:










Mid-install progress before test fitting wheel:










Final Product:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

And my 255/40/18 tires showed up ftw!


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

Nice!!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Put my stock wheels on today so I could get the wheels over to get the tires mounted. Stock wheels rubbed like crazy with the spacers, so I'm thinking rolling and pulling are in order for my new tires. That or I have to raise the car up

posted using tapatalk


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

drtechy said:


> Put my stock wheels on today so I could get the wheels over to get the tires mounted. Stock wheels rubbed like crazy with the spacers, so I'm thinking rolling and pulling are in order for my new tires. That or I have to *raise the car up*
> 
> posted using tapatalk


BLASPHEMY! DON'T YOU BE CURSING NOW! :laugh:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

vdubjettaman said:


> BLASPHEMY! DON'T YOU BE CURSING NOW! :laugh:


lol, believe me I don't want to, but i may not have a choice if I can't find anyone local to roll and pull my fenders.


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

I didnt see this mentioend, but the actual issue with the 17z install was the fact that the spoke design of the VMR wheels are thick and the back of the spokes were rubbing the calipers.
*Ninja Edit* This is by no means VMR's fault, the wheels are purdy but this set of wheels wasnt designed to go with calipers the size of Rhode Island lol

I think if we would have gone with 15mm spacers and ground down the calipers more you wouldnt have any rubbing issues, but with the 255s..........
Once you get dem fenders rolled and pulled you should be good to go.
Worse case scenario you get some ghetto fender spacers like me


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ViRtUaLheretic said:


> I didnt see this mentioend, but the actual issue with the 17z install was the fact that the spoke design of the VMR wheels are thick and the back of the spokes were rubbing the calipers.
> *Ninja Edit* This is by no means VMR's fault, the wheels are purdy but this set of wheels wasnt designed to go with calipers the size of Rhode Island lol
> 
> I think if we would have gone with 15mm spacers and ground down the calipers more you wouldnt have any rubbing issues, but with the 255s..........
> ...


Looks like I'll be rolling them myself lol! I'm just gonna raise the car up this weekend though till I can get my hands on the roller.

posted using tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Decided against rolling them for now and just raised the car up. Actually drives 10 times better now with some actual preload on the springs lol! Bring on the 255's!

posted using tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Well like I said I raised the car up a bit because this is how close it was after adding the 20mm spacers to the rear lol:










This is how she is sitting now waiting for my 255's to get mounted on the VMR's, then we'll see just how low or high I have to set the suspension.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I am excite! 255's mounted, just gotta pick them up and hopefully they'll fit ok before I have time to get the fenders rolled since I'm still rubbing a smidge even after raising it up lol.


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

hows the techy tune coming ??


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

VRACERW said:


> hows the techy tune coming ??


New Equipment is on it's way. Hoping to have it in my hand within the next 2 weeks since it is coming from overseas.


----------



## Bunnspeed (Apr 2, 2013)

drtechy said:


> Well like I said I raised the car up a bit because this is how close it was after adding the 20mm spacers to the rear lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moar pics on the stock wheels with spacers! I actually love the way stockers look on a lowered car.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Bunnspeed said:


> Moar pics on the stock wheels with spacers! I actually love the way stockers look on a lowered car.


Lol they won't be on too much longer. 

Found a problem with my brakes though, my control arm is hitting the caliper, so I may need to grind the control arm down a bit.

posted using tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Got tracking numbers for new tuning equipment ftw! It's getting so close I can feel it!!

posted using tapatalk


----------



## Gommers (Nov 1, 2013)

Dr. Techy if you don't mind me asking. What do you do for a living? I'm not looking for numbers or figures but it does look like you live in a pretty upscale area, pretty new, small trees. I'm guessing around 300k to 350k though it could be less, I'm not sure of the market in your state. I know here in Ohio those homes would be running about 280k.

Just genuinely curious. Thanks for the inspiration, I always come back to your thread to get ideas.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Gommers said:


> Dr. Techy if you don't mind me asking. What do you do for a living? I'm not looking for numbers or figures but it does look like you live in a pretty upscale area, pretty new, small trees. I'm guessing around 300k to 350k though it could be less, I'm not sure of the market in your state. I know here in Ohio those homes would be running about 280k.
> 
> Just genuinely curious. Thanks for the inspiration, I always come back to your thread to get ideas.


Nah I don't mind. I'm a systems administrator for an energy company. I'm about 50 miles west of St. Louis, and the market is muuuuuuuuch lower than Ohio. Houses in my area range from $130k to $300k. Average is probably right around $180-$200k. My area is not upscale by any means, it just happens to be a fairly new (about 10 years old) subdivision in a nice midwest neighborhood. One day I'll get back to my hometown in NJ though and start paying outrageous taxes and stuff again lol! As crazy as it sounds I miss it so much, not to mention my family is all in NJ.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

drtechy said:


> Nah I don't mind. I'm a systems administrator for an energy company. I'm about 50 miles west of St. Louis, and the market is muuuuuuuuch lower than Ohio. Houses in my area range from $130k to $300k. Average is probably right around $180-$200k. My area is not upscale by any means, it just happens to be a fairly new (about 10 years old) subdivision in a nice midwest neighborhood. One day I'll get back to my hometown in NJ though and start paying outrageous taxes and stuff again lol! As crazy as it sounds I miss it so much, not to mention my family is all in NJ.


and your friends are in nyc :laugh: :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

sp33dy said:


> and your friends are in nyc :laugh: :thumbup: :beer:


NYC friends are family!!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

And update, got the 255 rubber on the wheels and didn't even have to raise her up anymore. Hopefully be getting the fenders rolled soon so I can drop her back down some. 

Onto the pics:

Scene points yes? lol I'm sure all the scene kids will want to vomit at the site of all that tire 









Front view:









Side view:


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

I bet it rides great on those tires. Looks good!!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

BenandAmanda said:


> I bet it rides great on those tires. Looks good!!


Huge difference, loving them!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Tuning equipment just left customs in NY today, so hopefully by the end of this week I should have it.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

tires look so awesome. Im deff going 255 on the next set :thumbup:


----------



## MKV Aaron (Oct 18, 2007)

do you have a straight on side shot?

Can't say I like the look, but like dem meats...


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

MKV Aaron said:


> do you have a straight on side shot?
> 
> Can't say I like the look, but like dem meats...


Don't right now, but I'm sure I will get some after I get the fenders rolled and it sitting the way I want.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Took a quick cell phone pic for ya! The rears do not have the 20mm spacers though, I was stiill rubbing so I have to wait till I roll my fenders to put them back on.


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

:thumbup: I love a good tire


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Been a successful last 2 days!

Yesterday received the last of the equipment from E-Tuners to begin flashing ECU's and DSG's. We were successfully able to flash my ecu, and rev hang is all but a thing of the past now. Some very minor tweaks will happen, but its nearly perfect, and light years ahead of where I was with prior tuners. 

Today I flashed a DSG off a B7 Passat. Everything went perfectly, and I'm pretty sure the customer is still out driving it lol! 

Prices and lots more information to come. If you have any specific interest please don't hesitate to PM me!


----------



## jdurston (Nov 24, 2003)

Wow, most understated post on VW vortex ever, this is huge. Can you PM me on how to get in on the rev hangless joy? Any unanticipated negative side effects?



drtechy said:


> Been a successful last 2 days!
> 
> Yesterday received the last of the equipment from E-Tuners to begin flashing ECU's and DSG's. We were successfully able to flash my ecu, and *rev hang is all but a thing of the past now*. Some very minor tweaks will happen, but its nearly perfect, and light years ahead of where I was with prior tuners.
> 
> ...


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jdurston said:


> Wow, most understated post on VW vortex ever, this is huge. Can you PM me on how to get in on the rev hangless joy? Any unanticipated negative side effects?


LMAO, I'm only posting this on here and on a local VW club site until I get all the information I need to answer any and all questions. Especially when it comes to price and timelines. With the Beetle and MK6 GTI ECU's having to be shipped to me to be done, I want to make sure I get my process down before opening it up to the world. Also E-Tuners is not a out of the box tune kind of company. Sure they have out of the box tunes for stage 1 & 2, but they like to get to know a lot more about the vehicle before just handing over a file that may or may not work well for you. So PM me the details of your current build, and I'll get together some info for you.

I haven't seen any unanticipated negative side effects. I've been putting her through her paces now for 2 days straight so if there were any gremlins I think I would have seen them. Did catch a miniscule idle issue with our first attempt, but since then all new files haven't seen that issue, and they've been getting better and better.


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

:thumbup:


drtechy said:


> LMAO, I'm only posting this on here and on a local VW club site until I get all the information I need to answer any and all questions. Especially when it comes to price and timelines. With the Beetle and MK6 GTI ECU's having to be shipped to me to be done, I want to make sure I get my process down before opening it up to the world. Also E-Tuners is not a out of the box tune kind of company. Sure they have out of the box tunes for stage 1 & 2, but they like to get to know a lot more about the vehicle before just handing over a file that may or may not work well for you. So PM me the details of your current build, and I'll get together some info for you.
> 
> I haven't seen any unanticipated negative side effects. I've been putting her through her paces now for 2 days straight so if there were any gremlins I think I would have seen them. Did catch a miniscule idle issue with our first attempt, but since then all new files haven't seen that issue, and they've been getting better and better.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

This is Great News!!!! Congrats...:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Popeye304 (Oct 28, 2012)

*Looks Great but...*

What does rolled mean?



drtechy said:


> And update, got the 255 rubber on the wheels and didn't even have to raise her up anymore. Hopefully be getting the fenders rolled soon so I can drop her back down some.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Popeye304 said:


> What does rolled mean?



if you feel on the inside of your fender you'll notice some metal sticking straight out. By rolling the fender, you bend this metal in giving yourself more clearance to tuck the tire if necessary. 



BUG-BITE said:


> This is Great News!!!! Congrats...:thumbup::beer:





PooLeArMor said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks guys!



posted via tapatalk


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

looking pretty mean! i like it! :thumbup:



drtechy said:


> Took a quick cell phone pic for ya! The rears do not have the 20mm spacers though, I was stiill rubbing so I have to wait till I roll my fenders to put them back on.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

VMRWheels said:


> looking pretty mean! i like it! :thumbup:


Thanks!

I'm going through Beetle withdrawals, I haven't even seen my car in 4 days :-(

posted via tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Can't believe I forgot to mention

DrT Tuning has officially launched! 

Check us out at facebook.com/drttuning . Coming soon DrTTuning.com!

posted via tapatalk


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

:thumbup: congrats !!!


----------



## Gommers (Nov 1, 2013)

drtechy said:


> Can't believe I forgot to mention
> 
> DrT Tuning has officially launched!
> 
> ...


Liked your page. I'm sure I'll have my tune dine by you after I do a full build in 7 years.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Gommers said:


> Liked your page. I'm sure I'll have my tune dine by you after I do a full build in 7 years.


Trying to give him plenty of time to make sure his tune is solid or what?? Why wait 7 years for a tune LOL?


----------



## MKV Aaron (Oct 18, 2007)

side shot looks good.

Congrats on the tuning.


----------



## Gommers (Nov 1, 2013)

Chris659 said:


> Trying to give him plenty of time to make sure his tune is solid or what?? Why wait 7 years for a tune LOL?


Doing a bfa/mfa track and 5 years left on my loan. I plan on doing a full build one the car is paid off. I'll do wheels, suspension, tint, exhaust, and other aesthetics while under warranty but don't want to void the warranty.


----------



## antemax (Oct 1, 2013)

*wheeellzzz*

what is the size of these wheels Dr.?



drtechy said:


> Took a quick cell phone pic for ya! The rears do not have the 20mm spacers though, I was stiill rubbing so I have to wait till I roll my fenders to put them back on.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

MKV Aaron said:


> side shot looks good.
> 
> Congrats on the tuning.


Thanks bro!




antemax said:


> what is the size of these wheels Dr.?


18×8.5, et45


posted via tapatalk


----------



## antemax (Oct 1, 2013)

drtechy said:


> Thanks bro!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same as mine.. but it looks way better on your car because it's lowered!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Frankenturbo officially paid for today ftw!


----------



## 12TURBO (Jul 29, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Frankenturbo officially paid for today ftw!



OK, I'm going to throw you a softball ----- WHO'S GOING TO TUNE THE F23T ?????


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

12turbo said:


> ok, i'm going to throw you a softball ----- who's going to tune the f23t ?????


lol! E-tuners ftw!!!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Installed the 034 mounts yesterday, or I should say I had them installed. Much nicer than just the simple inserts, but definitely an expensive job. Not sure I'd do it again in the future or not.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Did a couple of little things today, replaced a pipe in the exhaust...  ..... and installed my stud kit! I don't know why I didn't do it before, so much better!


----------



## lmgarza85 (Mar 27, 2014)

Do the mounts feel close to stock as far as noise and vibration go? Also, THAT PIPE IS ILLEGAL! Now you won't pass strict inspection or be able to sell your car without being thrown in jail. The EPA is intercepting all communications associated with Dr. T tuning. YOUR DAY IS COMING! :laugh:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

lmgarza85 said:


> Do the mounts feel close to stock as far as noise and vibration go? Also, THAT PIPE IS ILLEGAL! Now you won't pass strict inspection or be able to sell your car without being thrown in jail. The EPA is intercepting all communications associated with Dr. T tuning. YOUR DAY IS COMING! :laugh:


Honestly with all the motor mounts and everything I've done to the vehicle, I'm not sure I'm a good person to ask on noise and vibrations. Did it add any compared to what I had right before, definitely not. I bet it wouldn't add any noise or vibrations. Maybe a bit on downshifting and higher rpms, but overall I'm sure it wouldn't be much compared to stock. And LMAO! Good thing it was DrTechy that swapped that pipe and not DrT Tuning lol!


----------



## Gommers (Nov 1, 2013)

Dr t, did you do a soundaktor delete?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Gommers said:


> Dr t, did you do a soundaktor delete?


Yup while ago, takes 5 seconds.

posted via tapatalk


----------



## lmgarza85 (Mar 27, 2014)

I have the usp extreme insert which is like a 95 durometer or something like that, and it did add a considerable amount of vibration and noise. The mount you put in is allot softer but it's solid. What did you have in it before? If it didn't add any vibration from what you had before then I might go ahead and install it. Nobody else really seems to be jumping on this one though. I know VWR and everyone's favorite hpa look nicer but it's just a piece of polyurethane. It shouldn't cost a small fortune.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

lmgarza85 said:


> I have the usp extreme insert which is like a 95 durometer or something like that, and it did add a considerable amount of vibration and noise. The mount you put in is allot softer but it's solid. What did you have in it before? If it didn't add any vibration from what you had before then I might go ahead and install it. Nobody else really seems to be jumping on this one though. I know VWR and everyone's favorite hpa look nicer but it's just a piece of polyurethane. It shouldn't cost a small fortune.


I had just the insert from the spm mount kit before. I think it's worth it because the insert I had was starting to fall apart.

posted via tapatalk


----------



## Gommers (Nov 1, 2013)

drtechy said:


> Yup while ago, takes 5 seconds.
> 
> posted via tapatalk


You inspired me to do it, took a little longer than 5 seconds but definitely worth the effort. Looking forward to whatever I end up doing next. Thanks.


----------



## blackbeetle20 (Aug 26, 2014)

hey DrTechy my name is Wesley and by the way I like your bug. I got some questions first off sometime next I'm planning on getting the 2015 Beetle R-line turbo I got to ask have you had any complications as far as building power and also I want to improve the suspension as well. What suspension is more suitable for this particular model. Thanks.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

blackbeetle20 said:


> hey DrTechy my name is Wesley and by the way I like your bug. I got some questions first off sometime next I'm planning on getting the 2015 Beetle R-line turbo I got to ask have you had any complications as far as building power and also I want to improve the suspension as well. What suspension is more suitable for this particular model. Thanks.


Hey Wesley! Thanks, and dam we have a lot of Wesleys around here that own Beetles lol! Anyway, I've had a number of complications, but nothing specific to this vehicle (Feel free to read through my thread, I've documented everything I've been through with the car.) They're complications that could have happen with many cars. Between the combination of parts I used and tunes I had I went through some issues. I'm not sure which motor the 2015 Beetle will have though. I think it may get the gen 3 TSI motor instead of the one I have. Which has some aftermarket support right now, but not a ton yet. It'll get there though. Suspensions wise, that all depends on how you drive, and what the purpose of the vehicle is. Me personally, it is my daily driver so I went with Koni Coilovers as they gave the best ride, comfort, and performance all together.


----------



## blackbeetle20 (Aug 26, 2014)

drtechy said:


> Hey Wesley! Thanks, and dam we have a lot of Wesleys around here that own Beetles lol! Anyway, I've had a number of complications, but nothing specific to this vehicle (Feel free to read through my thread, I've documented everything I've been through with the car.) They're complications that could have happen with many cars. Between the combination of parts I used and tunes I had I went through some issues. I'm not sure which motor the 2015 Beetle will have though. I think it may get the gen 3 TSI motor instead of the one I have. Which has some aftermarket support right now, but not a ton yet. It'll get there though. Suspensions wise, that all depends on how you drive, and what the purpose of the vehicle is. Me personally, it is my daily driver so I went with Koni Coilovers as they gave the best ride, comfort, and performance all together.


Thanks and by the way The Beetle R-line is gonna be my 2nd VW my current one is a 2007 New Beetle with ST coilovers, 18x8 TSW Jarama wheels, and just recently had it chipped with APR software. It only has 28k miles obviously not my daily driver; the 2015 however is gonna be my first car that is turbocharged and has more than 200hp. How low the Konis can go I want to drop it to at least 2 inches


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

blackbeetle20 said:


> Thanks and by the way The Beetle R-line is gonna be my 2nd VW my current one is a 2007 New Beetle with ST coilovers, 18x8 TSW Jarama wheels, and just recently had it chipped with APR software. It only has 28k miles obviously not my daily driver; the 2015 however is gonna be my first car that is turbocharged and has more than 200hp. How low the Konis can go I want to drop it to at least 2 inches


How do you like your tune from APR? 

Here is a shot of my car with no perches in the rear, and both front collars as low as they would go and still have spring preload. 










posted via tapatalk


----------



## blackbeetle20 (Aug 26, 2014)

drtechy said:


> How do you like your tune from APR?
> 
> Here is a shot of my car with no perches in the rear, and both front collars as low as they would go and still have spring preload.
> 
> ...


I like it a lot honestly, I noticed a huge difference of power compared to stock. It's more responsive and fun to drive compared to it's stock setup and also it has a very aggressive sound which I like a lot. I like the stance in fact that's the kind of stance I want with my next Beetle. My R-Line is gonna be black just like my current one. I want to try some different type of wheels what size are those and who make those wheels?


----------



## Gommers (Nov 1, 2013)

I must have missed those wheels before. Are they fat 5s?

Do you still have those wheels? Those are something I'd love to see more angles of if you still have them. I'd probably paint match them with the factory black and do candy white accents if I were to find some.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

blackbeetle20 said:


> I like it a lot honestly, I noticed a huge difference of power compared to stock. It's more responsive and fun to drive compared to it's stock setup and also it has a very aggressive sound which I like a lot. I like the stance in fact that's the kind of stance I want with my next Beetle. My R-Line is gonna be black just like my current one. I want to try some different type of wheels what size are those and who make those wheels?





Gommers said:


> I must have missed those wheels before. Are they fat 5s?
> 
> Do you still have those wheels? Those are something I'd love to see more angles of if you still have them. I'd probably paint match them with the factory black and do candy white accents if I were to find some.


Those are 18X8.5" Audi Flat Fives with a custom blue/flake powder coat. I know I have a bunch more pictures of them in this thread somewhere lol, I sold them to SAHRMB a while ago, and I believe she has either sold them or is still selling them.


----------



## blackbeetle20 (Aug 26, 2014)

drtechy said:


> Those are 18X8.5" Audi Flat Fives with a custom blue/flake powder coat. I know I have a bunch more pictures of them in this thread somewhere lol, I sold them to SAHRMB a while ago, and I believe she has either sold them or is still selling them.


Are you using spacers for your wheels? and what size is recommended for that model?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

blackbeetle20 said:


> Are you using spacers for your wheels? and what size is recommended for that model?


Nah no spacers on those wheels. 

posted via tapatalk


----------



## blackbeetle20 (Aug 26, 2014)

drtechy said:


> Nah no spacers on those wheels.
> 
> posted via tapatalk


how much were the koni coilovers the ones that I have on my current beetle was almost $900.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

blackbeetle20 said:


> how much were the koni coilovers the ones that I have on my current beetle was almost $900.


I think they were $1050 if I remember correctly.


----------



## blackbeetle20 (Aug 26, 2014)

drtechy said:


> I think they were $1050 if I remember correctly.


that's not as bad compared to the other prices I was looking at H&R which was one of my top choices they were going for over 2 grand. do you have the 6 speed manual or the DSG. The one I'm getting is gonna have is the DSG transmission because I live in L.A. and I have do with traffic.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

blackbeetle20 said:


> that's not as bad compared to the other prices I was looking at H&R which was one of my top choices they were going for over 2 grand. do you have the 6 speed manual or the DSG. The one I'm getting is gonna have is the DSG transmission because I live in L.A. and I have do with traffic.


Nah for the price they are unbeatable! Mine is a 6 speed.


----------



## blackbeetle20 (Aug 26, 2014)

drtechy said:


> Nah for the price they are unbeatable! Mine is a 6 speed.


If I wasn't living in L.A. I would get the manual hands down I test drove the DSG in a similar car and I was impressed. Have you done a big brake kit on it yet?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

blackbeetle20 said:


> If I wasn't living in L.A. I would get the manual hands down I test drove the DSG in a similar car and I was impressed. Have you done a big brake kit on it yet?


Yup Brembo 17z kit off a Touareg. I sit in traffic every day with a manual, I don't even notice it anymore lol


----------



## blackbeetle20 (Aug 26, 2014)

drtechy said:


> Yup Brembo 17z kit off a Touareg. I sit in traffic every day with a manual, I don't even notice it anymore lol


how much does those run?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

blackbeetle20 said:


> how much does those run?


All depends what rotors you go with, if you do what I did and go with the Mercedes ml350 rotors then you can piece it together for about $1100-$1200. That's with used but perfect calipers, and brand new everything else.

posted via tapatalk


----------



## blackbeetle20 (Aug 26, 2014)

drtechy said:


> All depends what rotors you go with, if you do what I did and go with the Mercedes ml350 rotors then you can piece it together for about $1100-$1200. That's with used but perfect calipers, and brand new everything else.
> 
> posted via tapatalk


That's not bad price because I am planning on going with bigger brakes on the next one. Are you planning on getting a bigger turbo soon?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

blackbeetle20 said:


> That's not bad price because I am planning on going with bigger brakes on the next one. Are you planning on getting a bigger turbo soon?


My frankenturbo exhaust manifold is getting ceramic coated right now actually

posted via tapatalk


----------



## Gommers (Nov 1, 2013)

What do you expect your frankenturbo to get your hp up to? Or what would you hope to see from it?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Gommers said:


> What do you expect your frankenturbo to get your hp up to? Or what would you hope to see from it?


Honestly I have no idea, my hope is for 350hp, but that seems a bit lofty of a goal. I've looked around and the numbers seem all over the map on TSI motors and the frankenturbo. I've seen some barely pushing 290hp, and then I've seen some that have hit almost 350hp, so it'll be interesting to see what it can do and what E-Tuners can do on it!


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Edumacate me on this frankenturbo, dr. 

How does it compare to a k04 as it seems to have similar power figures?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> Edumacate me on this frankenturbo, dr.
> 
> How does it compare to a k04 as it seems to have similar power figures?


Here is a link to the Frankenturbo site: http://frankenturbo.com/new/F23T.html

The way it has been explained to me is they take a K04 and replace the compressor wheel with a larger one. That's why it has similar numbers but slightly higher! I'm going to do my best to document the entire process from install to tuning it!


----------



## Bunnspeed (Apr 2, 2013)

blackbeetle20 said:


> that's not as bad compared to the other prices I was looking at H&R which was one of my top choices they were going for over 2 grand. do you have the 6 speed manual or the DSG. The one I'm getting is gonna have is the DSG transmission because I live in L.A. and I have do with traffic.


The stock manual is effortless to drive in traffic. The combination of light clutch effort, e-throttle, and insta-spool from the tiny stock turbo means your leg never gets tired and it's super easy to drive smoothly in stop n go traffic without having to focus any attention on slipping the clutch or blipping the throttle to get enough spool to make it tractable off-idle like in a WRX, for example, which is a bitch to drive in traffic. 

However, if you have plans to go K04 or F23T (not that either of those turbos will fit the Gen3 btw) you'll need an aftermarket clutch shortly thereafter. Those tend to be grabbier and have a higher clutch effort, and will require a little more driver involvement than you might want while you're sitting in gridlock. The dsg isn't as fun, but it'll make your life a lot more pleasant in traffic. Plus, you won't have to spend $1500 upgrading your clutch. And, your car will be much quicker against a stopwatch (or against the guy in the next lane over) than an equivalently modded manual car. 

The more mods you get, the more dsg becomes a massive performance advantage. It seems all the K04 and F23T gti guys in the 12s have DSG cars while mid to high 13s are the norm for manual "medium turbo" guys (I ran 13.7 with my manual K04 gti, for example). If I bought another turbo VW I'd truly be torn between the fun factor of buying another manual and the durability, cost to modify, and speed advantages of the dsg.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Bunnspeed said:


> If I bought another turbo VW I'd truly be torn between the fun factor of buying another manual and the durability, cost to modify, and speed advantages of the dsg.


Go with an E-Tuners tune and we can include no lift shift, like I have on my car, and those DSG advantages become slightly smaller. Sure you can never shift as fast as the dsg, but at least it's less stuff that can break.


posted via tapatalk


----------



## blackbeetle20 (Aug 26, 2014)

Bunnspeed said:


> The stock manual is effortless to drive in traffic. The combination of light clutch effort, e-throttle, and insta-spool from the tiny stock turbo means your leg never gets tired and it's super easy to drive smoothly in stop n go traffic without having to focus any attention on slipping the clutch or blipping the throttle to get enough spool to make it tractable off-idle like in a WRX, for example, which is a bitch to drive in traffic.
> 
> However, if you have plans to go K04 or F23T (not that either of those turbos will fit the Gen3 btw) you'll need an aftermarket clutch shortly thereafter. Those tend to be grabbier and have a higher clutch effort, and will require a little more driver involvement than you might want while you're sitting in gridlock. The dsg isn't as fun, but it'll make your life a lot more pleasant in traffic. Plus, you won't have to spend $1500 upgrading your clutch. And, your car will be much quicker against a stopwatch (or against the guy in the next lane over) than an equivalently modded manual car.
> 
> The more mods you get, the more dsg becomes a massive performance advantage. It seems all the K04 and F23T gti guys in the 12s have DSG cars while mid to high 13s are the norm for manual "medium turbo" guys (I ran 13.7 with my manual K04 gti, for example). If I bought another turbo VW I'd truly be torn between the fun factor of buying another manual and the durability, cost to modify, and speed advantages of the dsg.


That's good to know because my goal for this car is gain massive power .I would like to get anywhere between 290hp? to maybe 380hp if possible, and as for the clutch how much they run?


----------



## Gommers (Nov 1, 2013)

blackbeetle20 said:


> That's good to know because my goal for this car is gain massive power .I would like to get anywhere between 290hp? to maybe 380hp if possible, and as for the clutch how much they run?


390 seems easily doable to me. That super beetle from a while back was tested at 500hp.


----------



## blackbeetle20 (Aug 26, 2014)

Gommers said:


> 390 seems easily doable to me. That super beetle from a while back was tested at 500hp.


How many stages are available for the turbo and what's biggest one I could get?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Gommers said:


> 390 seems easily doable to me. That super beetle from a while back was tested at 500hp.


 Super beetle had a golf r fsi motor, lots more aftermarket for it not to mention you can make more power with an FSI than our TSI



blackbeetle20 said:


> How many stages are available for the turbo and what's biggest one I could get?


There are tons of stuff out there man, you gotta do some research. Also ignore "stages" that's just a marketing tactic. Stage 3 from one manufacturer is going to be different from stage 3 from another.

Stages are for strippers not cars 

posted via tapatalk


----------



## Gommers (Nov 1, 2013)

drtechy said:


> Super beetle had a golf r fsi motor, lots more aftermarket for it not to mention you can make more power with an FSI than our TSI
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good info, I thought it was built of the tsi and had a different Trans set up for some reason.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Gommers said:


> Good info, I thought it was built of the tsi and had a different Trans set up for some reason.


I could be wrong, but I thought they swapped everything out of the golf r and put it in the beetle. Like I said, I could be wrong though.


----------



## Gommers (Nov 1, 2013)

Yeah I thought it was just upgraded components in a tsi golf r awd swap and some awesome tuning, but I haven't seen it in person or anything. Still waiting for a 0-100 run video.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Flashed a new file last night and wow! It amazes me that E-Tuners was able to find more power. I really need to schedule another dyno session before I put this frankenturbo on!

posted via tapatalk


----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

bump cause I don't like having to go to page 2 of the forum to look up things on this thread :laugh:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

SAHRMB said:


> bump cause I don't like having to go to page 2 of the forum to look up things on this thread :laugh:


Lol thanks 

posted via tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Going to the dyno on Sept 20th, gonna see how much more power my E-Tuners tune is putting down, then the week after frankenturbo gets installed, I can't wait! 

posted via tapatalk


----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

drtechy said:


> Going to the dyno on Sept 20th... the week after frankenturbo gets installed, I can't wait!


So much want! Depending on your results (not like they are going to disappoint), I may just have to copy/steal your setup :laugh:opcorn:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

SAHRMB said:


> So much want! Depending on your results (not like they are going to disappoint), I may just have to copy/steal your setup :laugh:opcorn:


LOL, as long as you come to me for the tune it's all good! 

And a E-Tuners decal success:


----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

Going stealth without the turbo badge??


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

SAHRMB said:


> Going stealth without the turbo badge??


LOL since day 1!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

E-Tuners is coming to the Tri-state area (NY, NJ, CT) in November!!!


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

drtechy said:


> E-Tuners is coming to the Tri-state area (NY, NJ, CT) in November!!!


But you live in Missouri?!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

vdubjettaman said:


> But you live in Missouri?!


As of the end of October I will be moving to NJ!


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

drtechy said:


> As of the end of October I will be moving to NJ!


Ohhh! Well that's more convenient...


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

vdubjettaman said:


> Ohhh! Well that's more convenient...


lol Sure is! I can't wait to be part of a bigger VW scene again!


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

are you sure you really want to make that move (jk) i would like to pre welcome you to the great state i call home :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

VRACERW said:


> are you sure you really want to make that move (jk) i would like to pre welcome you to the great state i call home :thumbup::thumbup:


LMAO, shoot I'm born and raised in NJ, I can't wait to get back! And thanks, I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

drtechy said:


> Going to the dyno on Sept 20th, gonna see how much more power my E-Tuners tune is putting down, then the week after frankenturbo gets installed, I can't wait!
> 
> posted via tapatalk


How did the dyno run go????


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

BUG-BITE said:


> How did the dyno run go????


I'm putting together the results now. I was very happy though I'll say that.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

BUG-BITE said:


> How did the dyno run go????





drtechy said:


> I'm putting together the results now. I was very happy though I'll say that.


Nevermind, my computer is not cooperating and I'm tired of dealing with it lol! Results came in at 239whp and 341wtq. That's quite a difference from my prior dyno. I lost a bit of hp, but gained almost 40wtq! That's why with my butt dyno it feels that much quicker and more responsive! I'll try and get the graph up.

Video: https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=454292121376539&comment_id=454297888042629&offset=0&total_comments=7


----------



## 12TURBO (Jul 29, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Nevermind, my computer is not cooperating and I'm tired of dealing with it lol! Results came in at 239whp and 341wtq. That's quite a difference from my prior dyno. I lost a bit of hp, but gained almost 40wtq! That's why with my butt dyno it feels that much quicker and more responsive! I'll try and get the graph up.
> 
> Video: https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=454292121376539&comment_id=454297888042629&offset=0&total_comments=7



I sure would like to see the area under that torque curve. BTW what dyno did you test on and what fuel was used?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

12TURBO said:


> I sure would like to see the area under that torque curve. BTW what dyno did you test on and what fuel was used?


Was a dynojet dyno and 93 octane

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

drtechy said:


> Nevermind, my computer is not cooperating and I'm tired of dealing with it lol! Results came in at 239whp and 341wtq. That's quite a difference from my prior dyno. I lost a bit of hp, but gained almost 40wtq! That's why with my butt dyno it feels that much quicker and more responsive! I'll try and get the graph up.


Some awesome numbers for not having an upgraded turbo yet!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

vdubjettaman said:


> Some awesome numbers for not having an upgraded turbo yet!


I'm extremely happy, and can't wait to upgrade the turbo this weekend!

posted via tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

And Frankenturbo installed delayed until Oct 11th unfortunately :-( too many priorities with moving right now.


----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

drtechy said:


> And Frankenturbo installed delayed until Oct 11th unfortunately :-( too many priorities with moving right now.


:facepalm: :thumbdown:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

SAHRMB said:


> :facepalm: :thumbdown:


Yea I know but it will be worth the wait

posted via tapatalk


----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

drtechy said:


> What's up. Figured I'd start a build thread even though I don't modify my vehicles too much. I've owned a bunch of VW's and the latest is a Platinum Grey 2012 Turbo Beetle.


Accidentally went to the first page instead of the last. 
I got a good laugh out of the whole "I don't modify my vehicles too much." Is there even anything stock left on this car haha?!


----------



## 12TURBO (Jul 29, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Was a dynojet dyno and 93 octane
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk




Did you get a file or copy of the dyno that you could post?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

12TURBO said:


> Did you get a file or copy of the dyno that you could post?


I completely forgot, thanks for the reminder!

Here it is, the pulls you see that drop off suddenly are due to the inability to completely disable the stability control system. For some reason in 4th gear as soon as I hit 100mph on the dyno it just stopped completely and gave up. Yet on the road it's no problem for me to blast past it lol! The full pulls you see are in 3rd gear.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

One more week and I'll be in Indiana for the frankenturbo install! 

posted via tapatalk


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

Where at...in Indiana?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

BUG-BITE said:


> Where at...in Indiana?


At a buddy's house in Indianapolis

posted via tapatalk


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

drtechy said:


> One more week and I'll be in Indiana for the frankenturbo install!
> 
> posted via tapatalk


Dr. Tech

Is the Frankenturbo a stock turbo with a higher rated compressor turbine or a larger turbo with a higher rated compressor???


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

BUG-BITE said:


> Dr. Tech
> 
> Is the Frankenturbo a stock turbo with a higher rated compressor turbine or a larger turbo with a higher rated compressor???


The way it was explained to me is it is basically a K04 with a larger compressor wheel


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

<3


----------



## WOLFIE8792 (Oct 9, 2014)

Could you provide a video of the rev-hang delete? 

Example, what happens when you rev up to >6,000 rpm in 1st or 2nd gear and depress the clutch? 

Thanks!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

WOLFIE8792 said:


> Could you provide a video of the rev-hang delete?
> 
> Example, what happens when you rev up to >6,000 rpm in 1st or 2nd gear and depress the clutch?
> 
> Thanks!


I would but unfortunately my car is in pieces, installing the frankenturbo 

posted via tapatalk


----------



## WOLFIE8792 (Oct 9, 2014)

drtechy said:


> I would but unfortunately my car is in pieces, installing the frankenturbo
> 
> posted via tapatalk


Afterward? I'd be interested to see it, I'm excited about the prospect of it being available.


----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

drtechy said:


> I would but unfortunately my car is in pieces, installing the frankenturbo
> 
> posted via tapatalk


opcorn::beer:opcorn::beer:opcorn::beer:opcorn::beer:opcorn::beer:opcorn::beer:opcorn::beer:opcorn::beer:opcorn::beer:opcorn::beer:opcorn::beer:opcorn::beer:opcorn::beer:opcorn::beer:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

WOLFIE8792 said:


> Afterward? I'd be interested to see it, I'm excited about the prospect of it being available.


I can after the break in, but that's kind of irrelevant at that point because it's a completely different tune. But I have no problem posting it up for ya! It will be interesting to see if during our tuning process if we have to start over with rev hang issues or not.

Also every vehicle will be different. That's why some other tuners who claim they have a rev hang fix have several customers who are not happy with it and it didn't fix their rev hang issues. I was one and that's how I got sucked into all this lol. The only way to truly resolve it is to tune, test, log, repeat. It took a couple of flashes to get it just right on mine. 

posted via tapatalk


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

i bet its slow


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

How's the FrankenBug coming??? :vampire: opcorn:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

BUG-BITE said:


> How's the FrankenBug coming??? :vampire: opcorn:


LOL, love the vampire emoji, doing well, fully broken in and running logs so we can get a real tune in on it. Plus I need to install my boost gauge asap before we can really start tuning it.


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

drtechy said:


> LOL, love the vampire emoji, doing well, fully broken in and running logs so we can get a real tune in on it. Plus I need to install my boost gauge asap before we can really start tuning it.


 I was hoping there was a Frankenstein emoji... Glad to hear its going well...


----------



## WOLFIE8792 (Oct 9, 2014)

drtechy said:


> I can after the break in, but that's kind of irrelevant at that point because it's a completely different tune. But I have no problem posting it up for ya! It will be interesting to see if during our tuning process if we have to start over with rev hang issues or not.
> 
> Also every vehicle will be different. That's why some other tuners who claim they have a rev hang fix have several customers who are not happy with it and it didn't fix their rev hang issues. I was one and that's how I got sucked into all this lol. The only way to truly resolve it is to tune, test, log, repeat. It took a couple of flashes to get it just right on mine.
> 
> posted via tapatalk


From the research I've done on the rev hang fix it isn't tune specific. It's not tweaks to timing or fuel. Meaning the same patch/change would apply to Stage 1/2/K04/Big Turbo. Kind of like increasing the rev limiter you'd do it the same way in all different stages of files. It's not something you 'tune' persay or would be individualized. 

I've done a lot of research into it and have tried various things to remedy it with no success. Nobody is actively working on it with the GLI/Beetle, this would be my last hope. I have cash to purchase the software and ship my ECU if I can see it in action.

- John


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

WOLFIE8792 said:


> From the research I've done on the rev hang fix it isn't tune specific. It's not tweaks to timing or fuel. Meaning the same patch/change would apply to Stage 1/2/K04/Big Turbo. Kind of like increasing the rev limiter you'd do it the same way in all different stages of files. It's not something you 'tune' persay or would be individualized.
> 
> I've done a lot of research into it and have tried various things to remedy it with no success. Nobody is actively working on it with the GLI/Beetle, this would be my last hope. I have cash to purchase the software and ship my ECU if I can see it in action.
> 
> - John


I'd be interested to know how you came to such a conclusion that it would be the same tweak across the board when not every motor experiences it. I could see if it was something everyone experiences but it's not. I recently tuned a CC with a CCTA motor and he has no rev hang whatsoever. In fact we ended up removing the fix we thought would work for everyone because it caused idle problems for him. So you can understand my caution when you say you've researched and found it would be the same across the board like that. 

Again though, as soon as I'm on a full tune for the frankenturbo I will shoot a video and post it, I promise you that!

And I have no problem tuning you for it at this point with the understanding that I have no guarantee on the rev hang fix on the first try. It may take a few flashes to get it just right on your particular vehicle with your feedback, or maybe not at all. Which in that case I would still agree to a refund and flash you back to stock. I still guarantee you'll be happy no matter what, so I won't take your money like that. Again though, according to what we know about it, it all depends on the combination of modifications, mainly intake and exhaust choices. Not to mention, you have to track down every vacuum/boost leak and exhaust leaks because a small leak can cause rev hang as well. 

posted via tapatalk


----------



## 12TURBO (Jul 29, 2012)

Any update on the F23T tuning results? What tune are you using on the F23T now and are you using any manual boost controls or is your boost controlled by the tuned file only?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

12TURBO said:


> Any update on the F23T tuning results? What tune are you using on the F23T now and are you using any manual boost controls or is your boost controlled by the tuned file only?


I'm running a test file from e-tuners for it. I'm in the middle of moving so I haven't had a chance to schedule dyno time to tune the car fully. Once I'm in NJ then things should start to move along nicely.

She definitely doesn't run out of breathe like the stock turbo I'll say that. It just keeps pulling and pulling.

posted via tapatalk


----------



## 12TURBO (Jul 29, 2012)

I am sure you are getting more HP as the F23T will boost higher and for longer but how does it compare to the stage 2 file that you dynoed at 340+ WTQ at say up to about 5,000 RPM ? Best of luck with your move, be safe.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

12TURBO said:


> I am sure you are getting more HP as the F23T will boost higher and for longer but how does it compare to the stage 2 file that you dynoed at 340+ WTQ at say up to about 5,000 RPM ? Best of luck with your move, be safe.


Its definitely pulling harder, and like I said on the top of the rpm range it doesn't run out of breathe like the stock turbo. I'm sure it will only get better as we tune it

posted via tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I know this isn't related, but I just want to say I hate moving! What a PITA!!!! I have too much crap

posted via tapatalk


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

you never know how much stuff you have until you have to move it haha


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Vwguy026 said:


> you never know how much stuff you have until you have to move it haha


Amen to that! Retired Air Force. We had 12 houses the first 15 years after we got married!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

GZB said:


> Amen to that! Retired Air Force. We had 12 houses the first 15 years after we got married!


That's insane, I can't do this every year lol

posted via tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

FrankenBeetle made it the 1000 miles to NJ without a hiccup. 

Big brakes sure came in handy while getting cut off at 100mph by a truck lol!

posted via tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Well had my car in to replace the timing chain tensioner, turns out I already had the updated version, thanks VW for telling me 2012's had the faulty one, more wasted money :-(

posted via tapatalk


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

Do you know what build month you 12 is??? Or is there something else that can determine if the tensioner is the updated one???? Other than cracking it open.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

BUG-BITE said:


> Do you know what build month you 12 is??? Or is there something else that can determine if the tensioner is the updated one???? Other than cracking it open.


If I'm remembering correctly it is a Feb or March 2012 build date, but I'm not positive I'll check once I get the car back. Unfortunately I haven't been able to find any other information on how to tell if you have the updated one or not. Supposedly if you have the timing chain cover with the access window you can tell without ripping everything apart, but mine didn't have that window.


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

Mine is April so hope I have the access window


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

BUG-BITE said:


> Mine is April so hope I have the access window


I have to check when mine was built but I believe it was a late model Launch edition so I hope it doesn't have the crappy tensioner.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I just don't understand why VW can't check via VIN number


----------



## unknown21 (Aug 30, 2010)

I believe when I went to my local VW for the first time after getting my used '12 Beetle they told me it was a March 2012 Build that was first bought in March. See if your local VW dealership can get this for you


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

drtechy said:


> I just don't understand why VW can't check via VIN number


That would be logical.... German engineering....:banghead:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

BUG-BITE said:


> That would be logical.... German engineering....:banghead:


LOL Truth!

Got bored, so took some pics with my SJ4000 today. Not too shabby, came out kinda dark but the sun was going down sooo.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Novmber 21st FrankenBeetle getting Dyno Tuned FTW!!!


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

mario - if you have time this sunday you should come down and hang out.:thumbup:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7062704-Island-Sport-Works-OPEN-HOUSE-DYNO-DAY-Nov-16-2014


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

VRACERW said:


> mario - if you have time this sunday you should come down and hang out.:thumbup:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7062704-Island-Sport-Works-OPEN-HOUSE-DYNO-DAY-Nov-16-2014


Hmmm too funny, that's where I'm dyno tuning it lol! This works out perfectly, I'll be able to get a preliminary pull done on their dyno to see how it reacts!! See you Sunday!


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

looking forward to it. tyler and his crew are a good bunch of guys.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

VRACERW said:


> looking forward to it. tyler and his crew are a good bunch of guys.


Nice, guess you've used them before?


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

went to their last dyno day a couple months go right before i got my uni tune. never had any work done by them but just from talking with him and reading what others have said, he seems to run a quality shop.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

VRACERW said:


> went to their last dyno day a couple months go right before i got my uni tune. never had any work done by them but just from talking with him and reading what others have said, he seems to run a quality shop.


Cool, now I can't decide if I should leave my summer tires on for it lol

posted via tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Dyno tuning tomorrow at Island Sport Works, I is so excite!

posted via tapatalk


----------



## 12TURBO (Jul 29, 2012)

Good luck, will be watching for the results.


----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

I can't stop laughing at "I is so excite!" Taptalk ftw!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

SAHRMB said:


> I can't stop laughing at "I is so excite!" Taptalk ftw!


Lol



12TURBO said:


> Good luck, will be watching for the results.


Well didn't get much in the way of physical results that I can show. Car feels amazing, and logs look great, but unfortunately the dyno wasn't recording correctly for some reason today. It only showed 155hp lol! But hey, it did give us an endless road to drive on to really dial in the tune. Pretty sure the guy with the vette that couldn't pass me on my way home would say it has more than 155hp Lmao! Butt dyno tells me I'm happy, so now I just have to find a better dyno to be able to report the results. 

posted via tapatalk


----------



## 12TURBO (Jul 29, 2012)

155HP???? maybe the dyno correction factor is add 200HP .

After you road tested did you experience any signs of valve float?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

12TURBO said:


> 155HP???? maybe the dyno correction factor is add 200HP .
> 
> After you road tested did you experience any signs of valve float?


Lmao yea I don't what's wrong with it.

And nope, no signs of valve float, she pulls strong all the way to red line. 

posted via tapatalk


----------



## 12TURBO (Jul 29, 2012)

I know you had a strong stage II and reported aprox 340 tq IIRC so at what RPM does the F23T seem to pull harder than the stage II and is there much low end loss with the bigger turbo?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

12TURBO said:


> I know you had a strong stage II and reported aprox 340 tq IIRC so at what RPM does the F23T seem to pull harder than the stage II and is there much low end loss with the bigger turbo?


Honestly it's improved throughout the rev range, I'm noticing a small bit of increased lag down low from 2000-2500rpm, but really that's to be expected, but as long as I shift properly and quickly it's barely noticeable. 

posted via tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Just ordered the SPM springs ($100 on sale can't beat that), going to install them on my stock struts and shocks for the winter and get my Koni Coilovers rebuilt since they're pretty much shot now after 70K miles lol!


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm jumping on the $100 rear sway bar and hopefully the intercooler myself. SPM has some great deals going on right now!!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> I'm jumping on the $100 rear sway bar and hopefully the intercooler myself. SPM has some great deals going on right now!!


They sure do! Too bad they don't make anything else I need lol!


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

How's the car been running for you? Do you feel you have it dialed in yet? 

Hopefully this coming year I will be able to upgrade the turbo and really like what you have done with yours. If I can get the intercooler on sale I will be a full stage I+. Only other thing I will need is the DP and discharge pipe for K04 and I will be ready for the turbo. May also do the DSG flash and an oil cooler before the turbo upgrade but don't have to. 

How much would your software cost? And is there any hardware or cables I would need to purchase? 

Hope you had a happy thanksgiving


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> How's the car been running for you? Do you feel you have it dialed in yet?


She's been running great, we're almost completely dialed in, just need to get on the dyno one more time. Most of the time she's sitting in the garage now though since winter is upon us.



Chris659 said:


> Hopefully this coming year I will be able to upgrade the turbo and really like what you have done with yours. If I can get the intercooler on sale I will be a full stage I+. Only other thing I will need is the DP and discharge pipe for K04 and I will be ready for the turbo. May also do the DSG flash and an oil cooler before the turbo upgrade but don't have to.
> 
> How much would your software cost? And is there any hardware or cables I would need to purchase?


If you're looking to go with a frankenturbo it will most likely be right at $500 for the software. You won't have to purchase any cables or anything, however I would need to either get my hands on the car or ECU in order to flash the software to it. Unfortunately with these ECU's we don't have any remote tuning capabilities. 



Chris659 said:


> Hope you had a happy thanksgiving


You too, and I sure did, first thanksgiving back with my family in almost 10 years!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

SPM Springs showed up today, so hopefully I can get my coilovers off the car soon and rebuilt, and put them on for the winter 

posted via tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Still haven't taken my coilovers off, too cold out lol! Maybe by springtime, need to get a heated garage!

posted via tapatalk


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

You should be getting our warm weather, next three days will be in the upper 50's.



drtechy said:


> Still haven't taken my coilovers off, too cold out lol! Maybe by springtime, need to get a heated garage!
> 
> posted via tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

turbokirby said:


> You should be getting our warm weather, next three days will be in the upper 50's.


That's what they're saying, just hope I,have the time, considering it's Christmas and all.

posted via tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Took it out today since I haven't in a while, with this weather I'm doing nothing but spinning tires lol, oh we'll back in the garage she goes. We need warmer weather!!!

posted via tapatalk


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

drtechy said:


> Took it out today since I haven't in a while, with this weather I'm doing nothing but spinning tires lol, oh we'll back in the garage she goes. We need warmer weather!!!
> 
> posted via tapatalk


That's for sure. Mine is safely tucked away in my Garage until spring. Those 19 inch Tornado Wheels don't do so well in Minus 40 degree windchill. I did trade in my Nissan Altima and got a 2013 VW Jetta Hybrid.
It only has 15 inch wheels but the tires are low rolling resistant tires and it also starts spinning in this cold. I just have to remember to not give it a lot of gas and just let it get going slowly. 

Can't wait until the temps go over the freezing point again but according to the weather person that isn't going to happen in a very long time.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Weather people lie!!!! At least I hope so lol

posted via tapatalk


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

drtechy said:


> Weather people lie!!!! At least I hope so lol
> 
> posted via tapatalk


Of course they lie. It usually is worse than they think it is


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

IndyTTom said:


> Of course they lie. It usually is worse than they think it is


Lol you're going to jinx us now, here comes the blizzards

posted via tapatalk


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Meh.... Try living in Michigan and our snow for a while. I just found out how EASY I have to be on the go pedal when it's slick with my turbo. It actually does better than I expected. And I have 18's.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well I have it worse than all of you! I might have to put on a sweater tomorrow to go outside! damn harsh Florida winter :laugh:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

GZB said:


> Meh.... Try living in Michigan and our snow for a while. I just found out how EASY I have to be on the go pedal when it's slick with my turbo. It actually does better than I expected. And I have 18's.


That lake snow really does a number up there huh? Lol



Chris659 said:


> Well I have it worse than all of you! I might have to put on a sweater tomorrow to go outside! damn harsh Florida winter :laugh:


Lucky bastard lol

posted via tapatalk


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

drtechy said:


> That lake snow really does a number up there huh? Lol


Lake effect snow can be brutal. Once that machine gets going, it can be non-stop for days. 3 feet isn't uncommon when it does. Fortunately, I'm in Lansing, far enough east to avoid almost all of the lake effect $#!^. 



> Lucky bastard lol
> 
> posted via tapatalk


Agreed. Doesn't know good he has it!


----------



## kid_dr (Dec 24, 2014)

DrTechy,

I just read through your all 27 pages of your inspiring thread (took me a little while) and I want to thank you for sharing all the useful information! I love the car, and will continue to follow it with interest. 

Last month I bought a 12 Beetle Turbo and started the inevitable modifications (for street, track, and just because). It's my first VW, which is still hard for me to believe because I've owned somewhere north of 40 cars during my 38 plus years of driving (none of which were absent a clutch pedal btw - since I never really learned how to drive an automatic). Since I live only a few miles from APR and everything there was on sale, I had them install a tune (which I'm very happy with at this point) the carbonio intake, and the VWR adjustable coilovers. While they were at it, I had the tech mount a SPM cat back as well. I like the exhaust note, but it could be a little louder for me on track (since my helmet muffles sounds and there's little help from a tach that reads yesterday's rpms). These mods have transformed the car where I honestly really have about all of the horsepower and torque I can use (& my stock clutch can handle), especially with FWD and my level of driving talent. 

I did my first track day in the car at Road Atlanta a couple of weeks ago, and was impressed with how well the car performed despite the heavy 19" tornado rims and OEM all season rubber. I am going to need a brake upgrade (pretty sure I glazed the stock pads, and I know I roughed up the rotors a bit) before I go to Barber next month, but will likely just start with rotors, pads, and fluid for now before graduating to a BBK. I'm loving the coilovers but I already had to raise the car from 1 to 1.5 finger's breadth clearance to avoid rubbing the top of the tires (no sidewall rub) on the fenders in the turns with spirited autocross like street driving even with the dampers set about 9/12 firm. On track I'm also pretty sure I rubbed some in the high speed high G corners at 1.5 finger's breadth, but was running a little less firmness at the time. Still, I might have to raise her up a few mm before I get back on track just to be safe. 

I actually have several questions for you, but will keep the list short for now. I'm going to be getting 18" rims (18 x 8.5 ET 42) to save weight (and tire costs), and I want to go with the maximum width tire that I can without rubbing. I was hoping that the 255/40/18s would fit without sidewall rub issues (inside or out) during spirited driving and on track. This tire will be slightly shorter than the 235/40/19 OEMs so this should help rubbing issues a bit on top of the tire (especially in combo with firmer damper settings for the track). I understand that you are running this size tire with no sidewall rubbing even with 20mm spacers up front (for BBK clearance I take it) and an offset of 45? That's essentially the same as having a wheel with an offset of 25 then correct? I just want to make sure that I'm not going to have any sidewall rubbing on track with 255/40/18s and track type G forces before I invest in the big grippy rubber for these rims. I don't plan on using any spacers initially so my offset would be 42. Also I see that you mentioned rolling and or pulling the fenders for clearance, but it feels to me like our Beetle fenders are plastic. Is this correct? I'm guessing that there is no way to roll or pull plastic fenders if they are, but I'm also an old guy and might just be out of touch with new technology on that. Any guidance you can give me in this regard would be greatly appreciated, and I thank you in advance!

Chuck


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

kid_dr said:


> DrTechy,
> 
> I just read through your all 27 pages of your inspiring thread (took me a little while) and I want to thank you for sharing all the useful information! I love the car, and will continue to follow it with interest.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words Chuck, sounds like you did all the right modifications right away! For your exhaust, you probably saw where I had the large muffler removed and put a race pipe section in it's place on the SPM cat back. That gave me the exact sound I wanted, slight rumble at low RPM's and then screaming loud when I put my foot down lol! And you're absolutely right, at stage 1 the car has plenty of power for a fwd car, especially on the track. I was going to initially leave it like that myself, but I couldn't help myself along the way, as you read lol! 

To answer your questions about the wheel/tire combos, you've got it exactly right! However, I do rub front tires over big dips, and hard cornering. I even raised up my coilovers and stiffened them up some but that only helped a little. But like you said, I have 20mm spacers to clear my big brakes, so without those I don't believe I'd have any issue at all. Also I ran the rears without spacers and had plenty of clearance. As for the fenders, they are metal, so I was able to roll them. I think you'll have no problem running that size without spacers, or even with 10mm spacers. I run 10mm in the rear now and haven't had a problem. It's only my fronts that give me the occasional rub, but it takes some pretty hard cornering for that too. I ran those tires all spring and summer and by looking at them you could barely even tell anything was rubbing.


----------



## kid_dr (Dec 24, 2014)

drtechy said:


> Thanks for the kind words Chuck, sounds like you did all the right modifications right away! For your exhaust, you probably saw where I had the large muffler removed and put a race pipe section in it's place on the SPM cat back. That gave me the exact sound I wanted, slight rumble at low RPM's and then screaming loud when I put my foot down lol! And you're absolutely right, at stage 1 the car has plenty of power for a fwd car, especially on the track. I was going to initially leave it like that myself, but I couldn't help myself along the way, as you read lol!
> 
> To answer your questions about the wheel/tire combos, you've got it exactly right! However, I do rub front tires over big dips, and hard cornering. I even raised up my coilovers and stiffened them up some but that only helped a little. But like you said, I have 20mm spacers to clear my big brakes, so without those I don't believe I'd have any issue at all. Also I ran the rears without spacers and had plenty of clearance. As for the fenders, they are metal, so I was able to roll them. I think you'll have no problem running that size without spacers, or even with 10mm spacers. I run 10mm in the rear now and haven't had a problem. It's only my fronts that give me the occasional rub, but it takes some pretty hard cornering for that too. I ran those tires all spring and summer and by looking at them you could barely even tell anything was rubbing.


Thanks! One of the other questions I had was if the race pipe section was a custom fab job or something SPM offered with the connectors they use. I have a Focus ST that I removed the resonator and OEM muffler on replacing with a single straight through Magnaflow where the resonator was, and it sounds pretty mean at WOT with only minimal drone above 3k rpms. I bet removing that big muffler on the SPM will be just the ticket for me as well. 

Thanks for the info on the tires and fenders. I swear the fenders feel and sound just like plastic to me! Anyway I don't think they would roll very well if they were!  After hearing your report, I believe I'm going to give the 255/40s a try. I'm anxious to see how reducing the unsprung weight up front will change things. Going from 54 rotating lbs of wheel and tire down to 45 on each corner should make a pretty big difference! It also won't hurt to have a stickier compound and a little larger contact patch to boot!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

kid_dr said:


> Thanks! One of the other questions I had was if the race pipe section was a custom fab job or something SPM offered with the connectors they use. I have a Focus ST that I removed the resonator and OEM muffler on replacing with a single straight through Magnaflow where the resonator was, and it sounds pretty mean at WOT with only minimal drone above 3k rpms. I bet removing that big muffler on the SPM will be just the ticket for me as well.


SPM offers the pipe with their V-band connections as a direct replacement. You just have to contact them directly for it. I believe mine may have been a GTI piece, but it fit either way. 



kid_dr said:


> Thanks for the info on the tires and fenders. I swear the fenders feel and sound just like plastic to me! Anyway I don't think they would roll very well if they were!  After hearing your report, I believe I'm going to give the 255/40s a try. I'm anxious to see how reducing the unsprung weight up front will change things. Going from 54 rotating lbs of wheel and tire down to 45 on each corner should make a pretty big difference! It also won't hurt to have a stickier compound and a little larger contact patch to boot!


That will be a huge difference for sure!


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

Hey Dr.!!!

Listening to the video of your dyno pull. I love the exhaust grumble on decel. 

Is that because you removed the mid section resonator?

I guess the real question is... if i get the race mid section would i probably get the grumble even though i don't have a tune yet?

I have a SPM exhaust on the way.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

BUG-BITE said:


> Hey Dr.!!!
> 
> Listening to the video of your dyno pull. I love the exhaust grumble on decel.
> 
> ...


Well all depends on your downpipe too, are you getting a full turbo back exhaust from spm? 

Mine is catless but has the resonator on it. 

This is the muffler section I removed:










And put in the straight pipe section instead:


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

Just a cat back. But the section you are showing is what i was thinking of. The muffler that is...


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

BUG-BITE said:


> Just a cat back. But the section you are showing is what i was thinking of. The muffler that is...


Removing that one will definitely give you more of a rumble since it's the only true muffler in the system, the others are all straight through anyway.


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

I'm running an SPM catback track midsection to a street rear and it has a nice tone to it. Nothing over the top while cruising (unless you get on it) and it will grumble on the downshift. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

That sounds GREAT!!!! Get it....ha ha....slow day.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Well got what we think will be the finalized frankenturbo tune on the car and will be contacting the dyno place tomorrow to make an appointment. Hopefully I will have good news and see some good power. I have no doubt since I had no problem pulling on a guy with a mach 1 mustang last night lol!

And car is getting a full color change soon!!!!!! I can't wait!


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

drtechy said:


> Well got what we think will be the finalized frankenturbo tune on the car and will be contacting the dyno place tomorrow to make an appointment. Hopefully I will have good news and see some good power. I have no doubt since I had no problem pulling on a guy with a mach 1 mustang last night lol!
> 
> And car is getting a full color change soon!!!!!! I can't wait!


Awesome man! Can't wait to see the results


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Vwguy026 said:


> Awesome man! Can't wait to see the results


Me neither, since ECS started selling the frankenturbo I've had a lot of people asking about the tune

posted from tapatalk


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

drtechy said:


> Well got what we think will be the finalized frankenturbo tune on the car and will be contacting the dyno place tomorrow to make an appointment. Hopefully I will have good news and see some good power. I have no doubt since I had no problem pulling on a guy with a mach 1 mustang last night lol!
> 
> And car is getting a *full color change* soon!!!!!! I can't wait!


That's all well and good and I can't wait for a ride! 

But what is happening that dictates a color change so soon? I'm assuming your paint isn't horrible and needs the entire car resprayed. I know my front end is bad from stone chips because of the thin paint, but dayumn! COLOR change>? Are we talking non-reversible color too?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

vdubjettaman said:


> That's all well and good and I can't wait for a ride!


Always willing to take people for a spin lol!



vdubjettaman said:


> But what is happening that dictates a color change so soon? I'm assuming your paint isn't horrible and needs the entire car resprayed. I know my front end is bad from stone chips because of the thin paint, but dayumn! COLOR change>? Are we talking non-reversible color too?


It's promotional actually, and it will be reversible, it's a full car wrap


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

The Doc must be having so much fun with the new tune, he doesn't have time to post updates on the results:laugh:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

turbokirby said:


> The Doc must be having so much fun with the new tune, he doesn't have time to post updates on the results:laugh:


LOL, I wish, I need winter to go away to really have fun! But I've spoken with the dyno place and I'm going either thursday or friday this week to dyno it, have a valve cleaning, and then dyno it again. I'll definitely post up the results!


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

I am eagerly awaiting the results.... this may put a turbo upgrade in my near future, will have to do some of the supporting mods first, some of that is on the way from Jpeezy.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

turbokirby said:


> I am eagerly awaiting the results.... this may put a turbo upgrade in my near future, will have to do some of the supporting mods first, some of that is on the way from Jpeezy.


Nice, jpeezy is da man! I bought his roof rack, still gotta run to queens to pick it up lol


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Dyno Friday! Hopefully it reads correctly this time

posted from tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Had to cancel my dyno for tomorrow unfortunately, the weather and the fact my work closed today forced me to unfortunately because I can't miss work tomorrow. Car goes for the color change starting Monday so no dyno for a couple of weeks probably. Really getting tired of this winter crap

posted from tapatalk


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

you're not the only one, my kids are even tired of the snow!!! cant wait to see the new color.


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

:banghead::thumbdown: These are all supposed to be sad faces, fully understand the need to work this modding addiction is expensive:laugh: Was so looking forward to the results, oh well couple more weeks and hopefully this damn winter goes away! 




drtechy said:


> Had to cancel my dyno for tomorrow unfortunately, the weather and the fact my work closed today forced me to unfortunately because I can't miss work tomorrow. Car goes for the color change starting Monday so no dyno for a couple of weeks probably. Really getting tired of this winter crap
> 
> posted from tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

VRACERW said:


> you're not the only one, my kids are even tired of the snow!!! cant wait to see the new color.


Looks like the rest off the weekend and next week are good. Let's hope it stays that way


turbokirby said:


> :banghead:[emoji107] These are all supposed to be sad faces, fully understand the need to work this modding addiction is expensive[emoji23] Was so looking forward to the results, oh well couple more weeks and hopefully this damn winter goes away!


Lol, only a couple of weeks delay, so not that bad. 

posted from tapatalk


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Noticed you got a mention on the f23t thread on mk6 forums! So you have more alone site waiting for results


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> Noticed you got a mention on the f23t thread on mk6 forums! So you have more alone site waiting for results


Yea I'm gonna do my best to get scheduled right after the color change is done

posted from tapatalk


----------



## 12TURBO (Jul 29, 2012)

Chris659 said:


> Noticed you got a mention on the f23t thread on mk6 forums! So you have more alone site waiting for results




I know I been waiting since your last dyno did not go as expected and I think that many others are interested to see your tune's results. Hope all goes well on your next dyno day.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

12TURBO said:


> I know I been waiting since your last dyno did not go as expected and I think that many others are interested to see your tune's results. Hope all goes well on your next dyno day.


Believe me I feel terrible, and it's a lot of future business I know I'm missing out on right now. Stick with me though, I WILL have numbers by the end of March, that I guarantee!

Put my summer wheels on today, washed her, and she's all ready to get dropped off for the full car wrap! I can't wait to see this thing done! 

posted from tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Dropped the car off, here she is grey for the last time...well for now anyway lol Pretty cool CC next to me with a satin blue wrap!










Also Hayley hooked me up with the new vinyl for the FrankenBeetle!


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Can't wait to see it !!


----------



## WellHungSmurf (Jun 5, 2014)

+1 I cannot wait to see it either!!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Vwguy026 said:


> Can't wait to see it !!





WellHungSmurf said:


> +1 I cannot wait to see it either!!


Me too guys, meeee too! I'm hoping for in progress photos today/tonight lol

posted from tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

It has begun:


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Woah woah! Matte White eh!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Vwguy026 said:


> Woah woah! Matte White eh!


Yup, Satin white actually, slight sheen to it lol

posted from tapatalk


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Lol haha I like it


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

Looks good !!!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Vwguy026 said:


> Lol haha I like it





BUG-BITE said:


> Looks good !!!


Thanks guys, finished product will have some gloss black accents too. I have high hopes lol

posted from tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Almost Done!!!!!


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

looking good mario :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kid_dr (Dec 24, 2014)

Nice! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

VRACERW said:


> looking good mario :thumbup::thumbup:





kid_dr said:


> Nice! :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks guys, some more almost finished pics after reassembly:


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Love it


----------



## kid_dr (Dec 24, 2014)

I love it too! The satin finish is perfect, and contrasts well with the tinted windows and piano black top and trim. Now no one will get our cars mixed up in a parking lot either!  

I really know very little about vinyl wraps. I'm assuming your gloss black on top is vinyl as well (I plan to do that with mine as well soon, since it looks silly to me to have that small area behind the piano black body color)? Is the factory clear coat's finish safe under most any quality wrap? I wonder and I ask this because I've had paint to cloud under a vinyl bra, and under thin plastic drop clothes while masking off areas. I'm pretty sure it's because the humidity causes moisture to get between the plastic / vinyl and the paint which shouldn't happen with a wrap done right.

Btw, the car did very well on track at Barber with the 255/40/18 pilot super sports, but I did have to raise it up some more in the front between sessions to keep it from rubbing the liner (on the inside and outside). I also had to roll and slightly pull my rear fenders (before the event), because with enough suspension travel in the rear (when turning up a steep hill) I would occasionally rub slightly. Thanks again for the input on the tires!


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

Looking Great!!!! 

Welcome to the Black and White Club!!!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Vwguy026 said:


> Love it


Thanks! Me too lol!



kid_dr said:


> I love it too! The satin finish is perfect, and contrasts well with the tinted windows and piano black top and trim. Now no one will get our cars mixed up in a parking lot either!
> 
> I really know very little about vinyl wraps. I'm assuming your gloss black on top is vinyl as well (I plan to do that with mine as well soon, since it looks silly to me to have that small area behind the piano black body color)? Is the factory clear coat's finish safe under most any quality wrap? I wonder and I ask this because I've had paint to cloud under a vinyl bra, and under thin plastic drop clothes while masking off areas. I'm pretty sure it's because the humidity causes moisture to get between the plastic / vinyl and the paint which shouldn't happen with a wrap done right.
> 
> Btw, the car did very well on track at Barber with the 255/40/18 pilot super sports, but I did have to raise it up some more in the front between sessions to keep it from rubbing the liner (on the inside and outside). I also had to roll and slightly pull my rear fenders (before the event), because with enough suspension travel in the rear (when turning up a steep hill) I would occasionally rub slightly. Thanks again for the input on the tires!


Thanks, the clear coat is perfectly safe underneath the vinyl. I've seen cars with vinyl for years remove it and still look perfect underneath. And no problem, I've had to roll my fenders as well because of rubbing, but of course they still rub a bit on big dips lol



BUG-BITE said:


> Looking Great!!!!
> 
> Welcome to the Black and White Club!!!


Thanks always wanted to be in that club! lol Seriously always loved these cars in white and black!


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Looks awesome


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

turbokirby said:


> Looks awesome


Thanks, picking her up today!

posted from tapatalk


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Can't wait to see the final pics with all the emblems back on, now get it to a dyno so we can see the results of that new turbo


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Got her back, here are some terrible pictures from my cheap camera. Sun shining and super white car are tough to get lol! I'm waiting on the professional shots they took yesterday though.


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Looks great Mario




drtechy said:


> Got her back, here are some terrible pictures from my cheap camera. Sun shining and super white car are tough to get lol! I'm waiting on the professional shots they took yesterday though.


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

needs moar stikarz!

Looks great mang


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

:beer::thumbup:
I know where there are some sick Bentley wheels that would look killer on that color scheme... :laugh:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ViRtUaLheretic said:


> needs moar stikarz!
> 
> Looks great mang


lol



vdubjettaman said:


> :beer::thumbup:
> I know where there are some sick Bentley wheels that would look killer on that color scheme... :laugh:


LMAO, I like my sunken treasure though, picture for good measure lol...and I can't stop staring at it!


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

Man, that satin white looks smooth! :thumbup:

GTarr


----------



## kid_dr (Dec 24, 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

drtechy said:


> LMAO, I like my sunken treasure though, picture for good measure lol...and I can't stop staring at it!


it was worth a try...


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

Looks Great....Like getting a new car, without the new car price!!!! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

GTarr said:


> Man, that satin white looks smooth! [emoji106]
> 
> GTarr





kid_dr said:


> [emoji106][emoji106]


Thanks guys!


vdubjettaman said:


> it was worth a try...


Always lol


BUG-BITE said:


> Looks Great....Like getting a new car, without the new car price!!!! [emoji106][emoji481]


Exactly what I said when I picked it up lol I just bought myself a new custom beetle lol

posted from tapatalk


----------



## WellHungSmurf (Jun 5, 2014)

where in the hell are the "pro" camera shots?


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

Was the black rear valance dipped or wrapped before you wrapped the whole car?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

WellHungSmurf said:


> where in the hell are the "pro" camera shots?


I got them just waiting for them to release them for public viewing


BUG-BITE said:


> Was the black rear valance dipped or wrapped before you wrapped the whole car?


It was dipped prior

posted from tapatalk


----------



## C4V4L13R (Feb 25, 2015)

I really like the black bits on and the headlights. 
I see, there is some also on the inside. Is it hard to disassemble and then reassemble it back?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

C4V4L13R said:


> I really like the black bits on and the headlights.
> I see, there is some also on the inside. Is it hard to disassemble and then reassemble it back?


Thanks! They are very difficult to disassemble, basically had to cut them open. Not like the old days where you could just bake the front glass off a housing and then just seal it back up. The company that did them (www.retroshop.us) did an awesome job though, glad I paid them to do it! lol

Now onto some professional pics


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

drtechy said:


> Thanks! They are very difficult to disassemble, basically had to cut them open. Not like the old days where you could just bake the front glass off a housing and then just seal it back up. The company that did them (www.retroshop.us) did an awesome job though, glad I paid them to do it! lol
> 
> Now onto some professional pics


Looks Great...I really like the covered rear reflectors, It's clean....


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

BUG-BITE said:


> Looks Great...I really like the covered rear reflectors, It's clean....


It was their idea to wrap those too, I'm happy they brought it up

posted from tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Well went to another dyno appointment, and yet again did get it done. I swear I must have a curse or something. The dyno was too low to the ground that they couldn't get straps onto the frontend without the straps rubbing on the rollers. So I'm going to call and make another appointment at yet another dyno place. This is getting seriously old!

Onto fun stuff, took the fake CF dash pieces off to wrap them










Teaser of wrap:


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

I like it...right up my alley of IT


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

how difficult was it to remove the dash pieces?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

vdubjettaman said:


> how difficult was it to remove the dash pieces?


Super easy, the manuals helped a bit too


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

drtechy said:


> Super easy, the *manuals* helped a bit too


What manuals?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

vdubjettaman said:


> What manuals?


Do you have a gmail account? If not make one and send it to me and I'll share the manuals with you. I have the full manuals for our cars from VW. Gives great illustrations and directions for pretty much everything.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Vwguy026 said:


> I like it...right up my alley of IT


Nice, what you do? I mostly do sys admin work

posted from tapatalk


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

drtechy said:


> Do you have a gmail account? If not make one and send it to me and I'll share the manuals with you. I have the full manuals for our cars from VW. Gives great illustrations and directions for pretty much everything.




i'd like a copy [email protected] thanks dr.t


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

VRACERW said:


> i'd like a copy [email protected] thanks dr.t


No




































Ok fine lol

posted from tapatalk


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

you almost had me a no but i opened my mail before coming back in here. you're quick with the mail thanks again:thumbup:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

VRACERW said:


> you almost had me a no but i opened my mail before coming back in here. you're quick with the mail thanks again[emoji106]


Lol no problem

posted from tapatalk


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

drtechy said:


> Nice, what you do? I mostly do sys admin work
> 
> posted from tapatalk


I'm also a systems admin [emoji1]


----------



## lmgarza85 (Mar 27, 2014)

drtechy said:


> Do you have a gmail account? If not make one and send it to me and I'll share the manuals with you. I have the full manuals for our cars from VW. Gives great illustrations and directions for pretty much everything.


Oh man!! I would love to get a copy of those manuals as well!!! Would you sand me a copy too? I would really appreciate it, it would make working on my car so much easier!!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

lmgarza85 said:


> Oh man!! I would love to get a copy of those manuals as well!!! Would you sand me a copy too? I would really appreciate it, it would make working on my car so much easier!!


PM me your gmail account, no problem


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Got some coverage at a local event last weekend:


----------



## v338241 (Dec 16, 2014)

*Hoping to get a copy of the manuals - need to remove door panels?*

Hello DrTechy,

I have been following your thread and I check it out every day. Thank you!

I am hoping you would be kind enough to share a copy of the manual, so I can replace my speakers without destroying anything!

Any consideration would be appreciated and keep the good work coming! My gmail is [email protected]

THANK YOU!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

v338241 said:


> Hello DrTechy,
> 
> I have been following your thread and I check it out every day. Thank you!
> 
> ...


No problem, always glad to hear people find the info in my thread helpful! You should have an email from google drive now with the manuals! Good luck with the speaker install, the manuals should definitely help you out with that!


----------



## v338241 (Dec 16, 2014)

*Thank you!!!*

DrTechy - THANK YOU for the help!!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Dashboard semi-done. I'm very happy with the look, just not happy how the glove compartment came out. I may just have to do vinyl instead, but she's staying like this for now. Onto the pics


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Love the keyboard style. Circuits might have been better for the randomization


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

drtechy said:


> What's up. Figured I'd start a build thread even though I don't modify my vehicles too much. I've owned a bunch of VW's and the latest is a Platinum Grey 2012 Turbo Beetle. I had different ideas for the direction I would go with this car, but I keep changing my mind. So anyway, here is the beginning and excuse the ****ty cell phone pics.
> 
> Day 1:
> 
> ...


Hey Doc, for some reason I decided to go back and read the first post in this thread and I couldn't help but laugh when you said "I don't modify my vehicles too much" :laugh: Youre awesome dude! Stay cool! BTW I need to talk to you about your FrankenTurbo install, Ill PM ya sometime. :beer:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Vwguy026 said:


> Love the keyboard style. Circuits might have been better for the randomization


Thanks!



BugzLife said:


> Hey Doc, for some reason I decided to go back and read the first post in this thread and I couldn't help but laugh when you said "I don't modify my vehicles too much" :laugh: Youre awesome dude! Stay cool! BTW I need to talk to you about your FrankenTurbo install, Ill PM ya sometime. :beer:


LMAO, yea I guess I went a little further than I thought I would. Feel free to shoot me a message anytime!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Little slow at work today, so decided to take a couple of pictures. Not great but was so nice out today.


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Now if you could find a working dyno that would be great too!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

turbokirby said:


> Now if you could find a working dyno that would be great too!


Called several today and waiting for some call backs

posted from tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

So I saw a post from a guy looking for cars to shoot at SoWo, and he supposedly didn't want the same old thing. So I figured I'd throw my hat in the ring. He didn't pick me, which didn't surprise me much, and I usually don't get butthurt about things like this since I don't modify my car for the mainstream VW crowd. And he was very nice about it, complimented my car and such but...

...here is part of his response:










and then right after I see his response, he books a car with air ride and nice wheels, and that's about it from what I could see. As much as I try not to be pissed off, I am a little. The VW scene has turned into the Honda scene lately and it sucks. Even my favorite show, SoWo, is starting to turn into nothing but stance nation. I'll continue to do my thing because I love VW's and modifying them, but starting to wonder if I even want to go to shows anymore. I always have a great time with friends and everything, but if you don't like the cars that are there what's the point right? Maybe I need to start a new site/group, Anti-Stance! I'll have to think about it and see if I can find a photographer willing to get into it.


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Lol Anti-Stance I like that. We just need a decal [emoji38]


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Vwguy026 said:


> Lol Anti-Stance I like that. We just need a decal [emoji38]


lol Already contacted Hayley about that!


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

I know my car is considered "stanced" with wheels and air - just don't go around thinking it's the bomb diggity. :laugh:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

vdubjettaman said:


> I know my car is considered "stanced" with wheels and air - just don't go around thinking it's the bomb diggity. :laugh:


lol






And Facebook group created: https://www.facebook.com/groups/984117044932152/


----------



## 12TURBO (Jul 29, 2012)

I have a anti stance question for you. Is there any time frame set for when we might see a dyno with a torque curve for the F23 turbo?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

12TURBO said:


> I have a anti stance question for you. Is there any time frame set for when we might see a dyno with a torque curve for the F23 turbo?


I'm hoping within the next 1.5-2 weeks. Waiting to hear back from another dyno.

posted from tapatalk


----------



## 12TURBO (Jul 29, 2012)

drtechy said:


> I'm hoping within the next 1.5-2 weeks. Waiting to hear back from another dyno.
> 
> posted from tapatalk



3 1/2 plus weeks later, any update ?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

12TURBO said:


> 3 1/2 plus weeks later, any update ?


It's going to have to wait until after SoWo. I got hit with 14 hour work days lately so I don't have too much time unfortunately.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

oh SoWo... another year passes that I won't be attending


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

vdubjettaman said:


> oh SoWo... another year passes that I won't be attending


Same thing here


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

vdubjettaman said:


> oh SoWo... another year passes that I won't be attending





Chris659 said:


> Same thing here


BLASPHEMY! lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2014)

Loving the black and white theme. Looks awesome dude


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Loving the black and white theme. Looks awesome dude


Thanks, got a little patriotic for the drive down to SoWo lol:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Found new wheels that I want, anyone wanna buy my sunken treasure VMR's???


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

VMR VB3 Sunken Treasure wheels for sale! http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7177610-FS-VMR-VB3-in-Sunken-Treasure-18x8-5


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Wheels SOLD!!! Time to order new ones


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Photoshop of the new wheels coming, Neuspeed RSE52's in Red!!  I much excite!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Neuspeed shipped my wheels!!!! Can't wait to get them. Of course my car is at the vinyl shop right now so I'll probably have the wheels back before the car lol!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Went to a Corrado meet in New Hope, PA today, here are some photos, I know they're not Beetles but hey they're pretty cool too lol!

Arrival:









Getting Organized for some group pictures:









Everyone at the time lol:









Big turbo 1.8T swapped:


















Red VRT:


















Couple of others, wasn't sure if people care about their license plates or not, so I blacked them out. 



























Some Rollers from our ride down:




































Typical side view mirror shot that everyone has to take on road trips lol:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Neuspeed RSE52's have arrived! 










And you know I had to get the tires mounted immediately! lol


----------



## Bunnspeed (Apr 2, 2013)

Oo pretty! Can't wait to seem em on the car. :thumbup: opcorn:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Bunnspeed said:


> Oo pretty! Can't wait to seem em on the car. :thumbup: opcorn:


Wait no longer!! Just cheesy cell phone shots for now, professional photos coming later!


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

Man...That looks good!!!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

BUG-BITE said:


> Man...That looks good!!!


Thanks!

Made a little gif because I was bored at work lol


----------



## Marcello1395 (Apr 24, 2014)

his car looks amazing in person :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Marcello1395 said:


> his car looks amazing in person :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks bro, I'll never be "finished" with it, but its pretty dam close. Not sure I have anything else major I want to do to it.

posted via tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Took some more photos today, they came out pretty crappy but oh well. I took a lot of decals off the car to give it a cleaner look for Waterfest.


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Looking good, ever get a chance to get it dynoed?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

turbokirby said:


> Looking good, ever get a chance to get it dynoed?


Thanks, nah I'm getting on the dyno at waterfest though next weekend. Hopefully it will be worth the ridiculous $100 price tag.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Took 3rd place in my group at Waterfest ftw! Ran 263whp on the dyno, it was hot and muggy. I'll post the torque curve when I have a chance. There was a gt28 that ran a few cars after mine and he only put down 271whp. So I'm happy with it for that day.

posted via tapatalk


----------



## ItsJustABeetle (Jul 15, 2015)

Those wheels look good!!!! Are you all the way down with your ST?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ItsJustABeetle said:


> Those wheels look good!!!! Are you all the way down with your ST?


Thanks, I'm assuming ST=shock tower? I'm about half way on it, it's about as high as it'll safely go, otherwise there will be too much spring pre-load.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

nice numbers! Congrats on holding your own in the MK5/6 mod2 class!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

vdubjettaman said:


> nice numbers! Congrats on holding your own in the MK5/6 mod2 class!


Thanks, yea not bad, I thought it was a good class too, good mix of cars similarly modded to mine. 

Onto the dyno graph


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Man the humidity must have really killed your numbers I was expecting 300+

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

turbokirby said:


> Man the humidity must have really killed your numbers I was expecting 300+
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Oh so was I, here's the thing, every dyno operator has told me I'm right in range, so my next stop is a dynojet. I want to compare all 4 dynos, because the first 3 are all fairly similar. So if the dynojet is crazy high, then I have to assume all these dyno owners are telling the truth, that dynojets are just plain inaccurate and read really high.

posted via tapatalk


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

My main reason.... I installed the boost module and we have similar numbers... you have exhaust, tune and turbo back you should be at least 75 hp more than me

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

turbokirby said:


> My main reason.... I installed the boost module and we have similar numbers... you have exhaust, tune and turbo back you should be at least 75 hp more than me
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


What kind of dyno did you get your numbers? 

posted via tapatalk


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

I'll check but I think it was a mustang dyno

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Soooo I've been thinking I'm going to remove my wrap and go back to platinum grey. I've taken a poll on facebook, and most people think that the grey looked better anyway. I really miss the shine too. What do you guys think?

I'm also thinking in the meantime I might just draw a whole bunch of stuff on the car with sharpie and let other people do it too, that is if I decide to peel it off for sure.


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

I love the white beetle, but I doubt I could deal with the matte finish for very long. I think platinum is the way to go

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## jervert (Dec 10, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Almost done, just gotta do the detail work now to get rid of some stubborn vinyl lol. Onto the pics:


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

There's that awesome beetle 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

you should have left the front and rear fenders to rock a two tone for a bit


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

turbokirby said:


> There's that awesome beetle


Thanks!



VRACERW said:


> you should have left the front and rear fenders to rock a two tone for a bit


Yea I thought about it for a minute, but that grey just looks too good lol

So I know I saw someone else do this, and I finally got around to it. I've removed the front plastic to let more air get into the condensor/intercooler/radiator, plus more space for the intake to pull from. We'll see how it goes, not sure it will make a difference, but I feel better seeing more opening for air lol! Plus now I can actually see my intercooler...sorta lol!!!


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

I may try this

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## ItsJustABeetle (Jul 15, 2015)

How is driving without the plastic cover working out for you? I wanted to try this but afraid it's going to get more dust than air


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ItsJustABeetle said:


> How is driving without the plastic cover working out for you? I wanted to try this but afraid it's going to get more dust than air


Seems fine, I don't drive the car every day anymore so it's tough to tell just how dusty it's getting the motor. Plus I usually dust it off once a week at least lol! As for dust in the motor, that's what your air filter is for , I'd imagine the filter might get dirty a tiny bit faster like this, but other than shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Grey all the way, nice.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Carbon Steel said:


> Grey all the way, nice.


Thanks!

Added my roof rack finally, still have to order the bike rack, I think I found the one I want.

Don't mind the half shadowed car lol


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Got a Podi Mechanical boost gauge, been making some vent pods for it, this is the 3rd iteration, I'm still not happy though but that's enough for today. Pretty sure I gave myself cancer while cutting the plastic anyway LMAO


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

drtechy said:


> Got a Podi Mechanical boost gauge, been making some vent pods for it, this is the 3rd iteration, I'm still not happy though but that's enough for today. Pretty sure I gave myself cancer while cutting the plastic anyway LMAO


Looks good so far, kudos on the wheel i see that!


----------



## DCFAB.US (Jan 17, 2015)

*Bike rack option*

I sourced these after working for glass company... they hold 125 lbs each! Removable bike rack!
https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?u...tt&th=14f76db38499fef2&attid=0.1&disp=safe&zw
https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?u...tt&th=14f76db38499fef2&attid=0.3&disp=safe&zw
https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?u...tt&th=14f76e9e2e1e6b8c&attid=0.1&disp=safe&zw


----------



## jfanz (Jul 22, 2015)

Can you share the details on the rack you added and which bike rack you are looking at?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jfanz said:


> Can you share the details on the rack you added and which bike rack you are looking at?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure to be honest, got it off another Beetle owner. I ended up taking it off, just didn't fit the look of the car. If you're interested shoot me a pm, I'm willing to sell it



Vwguy026 said:


> Looks good so far, kudos on the wheel i see that!


Thanks, did another iteration this morning, I'll post pics later



posted via tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Pretty happy with this iteration, I think it's the last. Unless I find some good perforated plastic to use instead so the vent works a bit better, but the shape is perfect.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Installed the 034 Billet Dogbone mount yesterday, that was well worth it! Very solid, and much better than the SPM billet dogbone I had in there before. Definitely increases NVH, but at this point that's not a concern on this car lol! 

Also installed the neuspeed turbo discharge pipe. Fit perfectly, it's nice that VW puts a little adjustment bracket on the mount for that pipe, makes install easy peasy! Definitely felt a difference, not sure if its good or bad yet though, still have to drive more with it. 

Also installed an exhaust shield on my downpipe to protect my shifter cables. I know the cables are already shielded, but I just felt more comfortable putting some extra on. No pics unfortunately, I forgot lol!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Pictures

Exhaust Shield:










Discharge pipe:


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

do you happen to have any other photos of the roof rack installed? side pictures maybe? im curious of mounting locations. im finding it really hard to find any info on them. fronts are easy, they have the peg to slide into, the rears, not so much. thanks man


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

AGLI2NV said:


> do you happen to have any other photos of the roof rack installed? side pictures maybe? im curious of mounting locations. im finding it really hard to find any info on them. fronts are easy, they have the peg to slide into, the rears, not so much. thanks man


I don't unfortunately, it was only on the car for a week or so. I just chose a spot about a half inch forward from the end of the window. 

posted via tapatalk


----------



## ItsJustABeetle (Jul 15, 2015)

Wait is that supposed to be the turbo outlet pipe? What's the difference between turbo outlet and discharge pipe if you don't mind me asking :laugh:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ItsJustABeetle said:


> Wait is that supposed to be the turbo outlet pipe? What's the difference between turbo outlet and discharge pipe if you don't mind me asking :laugh:


Same thing

posted via tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Been a while since I updated this. Not too much going on other than the VW & Audi Fall show & go here, took 2nd place for beetles. 

Onto the update, southbend stage 3 drop in clutch disc is toast, check out these pictures lol! Also had some other maintenance items done while it was in there. Of course now I have the dam 500 mile break in period, so I don't know how good this clutch really is yet lol, but feels good. I went with the Southbend Stage 3 full kit with single mass flywheel. Onto the photos of the toasted clutch:

Old disc:









Old Flywheel: 









Old Pressure Plate:









New kit, picture courtesy of Drive Auto Works in Mountainside, NJ. They did the swap for me, very happy with the service.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Had to go into work today, saw the leaves and decided it was a good spot for some photos, so here we go:


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

you need these 
https://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Beetle--2.0T/Engine/Covers/ES2804150/


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Deceitful said:


> you need these
> https://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Beetle--2.0T/Engine/Covers/ES2804150/


I do?

posted via tapatalk


----------



## ambush_boy (Jul 10, 2011)

*i love this*

I'm late to the party, but i do like how it sits with the konis, i bet they perform damn well too, i got them on my new beetle, and her solowerks just aren't anywhere near the same, i can't wait to see what more it becomes!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ambush_boy said:


> I'm late to the party, but i do like how it sits with the konis, i bet they perform damn well too, i got them on my new beetle, and her solowerks just aren't anywhere near the same, i can't wait to see what more it becomes!


Thanks!

posted via tapatalk


----------



## FallinApartBoy (Sep 30, 2006)

How did you change your traction control button? Up close pics? How well does it match?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

FallinApartBoy said:


> How did you change your traction control button? Up close pics? How well does it match?


Plex03 on here made the over lay for me, not sure if he still makes them. Just had to scrap off the black paint and then put the overlay on it. I can't seem to find the close up pics, I know they're somewhere in my thread though. It looks really good, not perfect, but good enough that no one has ever mentioned it looking different. Most people just get a good laugh out of it lol


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Merry Christmas to me  New rotors for the BBK


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

So I'm sending off a new set of headlights to the Retroshop for a new different design HID projector retrofit. So I'm going to be selling these below. If anyone is interested in dibbs shoot me a PM and let's make a deal!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

And here we have the new throttle body pipe prepped with w/m bungs  Guess it's time to order the w/m kit and push that boost up a bit


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Nice! 

Hope to follow your tracks soon and go frankenturbo!! 

Hey can u save me an email to Doug? Am wondering if the F23t is already ported and polished. Been reading too many of Hyde16's reviews and would get it done if it would benefit from it. Didn't cost very much at all

So what do u plan on going to for boost levels after wm? And what are you currently at?

Lastly, have you done wm before? If not, how do you plan on starting out? Like some of the MKVI guys or just experiment on your own?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Hope to follow your tracks soon and go frankenturbo!!
> 
> ...


Cool, it's definitely a fun ride! The F23T definitely does not come ported and polished, you would need to have that done after receiving it if you wanted to. Boost levels are currently between 21-24psi depending on the temperature outside. We'll probably push it to a max of 26-28psi or so with w/m. All depends on how the motor reacts as we test and tune. I haven't used w/m myself yet, but E-Tuners has a lot of experience with it so I'm basically just going to follow their lead on it. We're going to start with one injector pre-map and see how it does, then if needed we'll add the second injector after the map sensor, however I have a feeling we won't even need that.


----------



## Illegalhunter (Dec 15, 2015)

drtechy said:


> Thanks! They are very difficult to disassemble, basically had to cut them open. Not like the old days where you could just bake the front glass off a housing and then just seal it back up. The company that did them (www.retroshop.us) did an awesome job though, glad I paid them to do it! lol
> 
> Now onto some professional pics


Wow this has been an epic transformation , keep up the mod work


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Illegalhunter said:


> Wow this has been an epic transformation , keep up the mod work


Thanks! She's getting there lol

posted via tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I can hear the haters starting their engines!

Colgan Custom Bra just arrived


----------



## nickherum (Dec 13, 2015)

Will help with the paint chips at least.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

nickherum said:


> Will help with the paint chips at least.


lol it's funny, I didn't even think of it that way. I really dig the look of it.

Now onto the some quick pictures I took after a little test fitting. Still have some adjustments to do to it to get it to be perfect, but honestly this thing fits really well and super easy to install!


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

H8toraid


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Lol


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

Kinda looks like Hannibal from the front...if he were a car???

second thought it's a muzzle so the Franken Beetle doesn't bite anyone....:laugh:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

BUG-BITE said:


> Kinda looks like Hannibal from the front...if he were a car???
> 
> second thought it's a muzzle so the Franken Beetle doesn't bite anyone....:laugh:


LOL, now that I like!


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

You'll like the protection. I have the same one due to getting chips. It fits well and doesn't loosen up.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

I may look into it. I had my entire front end resprayed in September. They put on a few extra coats of clear to help, but it's still inevitable.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

GZB said:


> You'll like the protection. I have the same one due to getting chips. It fits well and doesn't loosen up.


Yea protection is definitely an added bonus, of course my front end is chipped to hell right now anyway but eventually I'll get it fixed.



vdubjettaman said:


> I may look into it. I had my entire front end resprayed in September. They put on a few extra coats of clear to help, but it's still inevitable.


Yea definitely worth it, and IMO a better option than the clear bra. Clear bra is just too dam expensive.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Too expensive? How much will you pay to repaint the front? Now add the bra and you will have either spent the same or more than the clear bra... Just a thought

My car 3 yrs later with just over 50k miles still looks brand new. bonus is it's still all original paint


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> Too expensive? How much will you pay to repaint the front? Now add the bra and you will have either spent the same or more than the clear bra... Just a thought
> 
> My car 3 yrs later with just over 50k miles still looks brand new. bonus is it's still all original paint


$700 installed is what I was quoted, that's too expensive IMO for some clear thick vinyl.

posted via tapatalk


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

And the Colgan is a LOT cheaper than the clear vinyl. IIRC, I think mine was $165 with the extra hood emblem opening. And if you put it on before it gets chipped it will still look new (3) years later too. 

What it really comes down to is if you want the nude look or the non-nude look and your pocketbook.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

GZB said:


> And the Colgan is a LOT cheaper than the clear vinyl. IIRC, I think mine was $165 with the extra hood emblem opening. And if you put it on before it gets chipped it will still look new (3) years later too.
> 
> What it really comes down to is if you want the nude look or the non-nude look and your pocketbook.


Sure most good body shops would be $600-$800 to repaint the front. Plus they (bras) can scratch the paint if they move or when dirt gets underneath. 

To each their own though...


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

I thought about this on my drive in this morning and it made me laugh... So I thought I would repost it "Figured I'd start a build thread even though I don't modify my vehicles too much" Dr. Techy


Oh and I have part of the clear bra installed, bought the cheap ebay version and had a dent repair guy put it on, right now it's only on the hood and head lights, and it's worked great, I have under $100 invested in it. After the first six months of owning the car I had to have the same dent repair guy touch up the hood twice, will have the rest installed if we get a nice day in the next couple of months or in the spring.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

turbokirby said:


> I thought about this on my drive in this morning and it made me laugh... So I thought I would repost it "Figured I'd start a build thread even though I don't modify my vehicles too much" Dr. Techy


LMAO! My problem is I compare myself to a close friend's build, and this is his lol: http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3797669.



turbokirby said:


> Oh and I have part of the clear bra installed, bought the cheap ebay version and had a dent repair guy put it on, right now it's only on the hood and head lights, and it's worked great, I have under $100 invested in it. After the first six months of owning the car I had to have the same dent repair guy touch up the hood twice, will have the rest installed if we get a nice day in the next couple of months or in the spring.


That's not bad at all, $100 is definitely worth it


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

drtechy said:


> LMAO! My problem is I compare myself to a close friend's build, and this is his lol: http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3797669.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not bad at all, $100 is definitely worth it



Holy crap, that is one amazing freaking build! I spend 45 minutes and only got through 20 pages, he has an amazing talent!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

turbokirby said:


> Holy crap, that is one amazing freaking build! I spend 45 minutes and only got through 20 pages, he has an amazing talent!


lol, yea he's amazing. He's the reason I became an E-Tuners dealer and started to push myself to do more. Plus he makes cool parts for me sometimes lol


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

Hey GZB... I'm from Lansing too (well, East Lansing anyway), but now in Dallas... My dad used to sell VW (and the rest) at Williams for many years; My house was just 3 blocks from the dealer


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Cool, Spinnetti! Lived in Battle Creek for a long time and job made me move to Lansing (Grand Ledge, inside 69/96). Bought my Beetle from Rob Lopez at Williams. Great guy. No longer there tho.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Ordered everything left for my w/m install, can't wait for the spring to install all this!

AEM (30-3300) Water/Methanol Injection Kit: http://www.amazon.com/AEM-30-3300-1-Gallon-Methanol-Injection/dp/B00GSBKNF2

Devil's Own 2.25 Gallon Race tank: http://www.alcohol-injection.com/en/tanks/409-25-gallon-sumped-tank.html


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Wow your beetle is goint to be a beast. Cant wait to see some quarter times

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

turbokirby said:


> Wow your beetle is goint to be a beast. Cant wait to see some quarter times
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


lol sure hope so!

And w/m parts starting to arrive  , tank won't be used but it was cheaper to buy the full kit with it than to buy without it.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

What a fun day on the dyno yesterday. Had a massive boost leak early on, and it still made decent power considering I only hit 15psi, and it dropped fast after the initial spike. 327whp and 340wtq, I am ridiculously happy with those numbers for stock fueling and no water/meth!! Anyway onto some media. First set is the dyno run with the massive boost leak, you can hear it clearly, it sounds like a siren. Second set is with the boost leak fixed. 

Big boost leak:

[video]https://109d2adf06169d5c7ea5f54f35a696e5549fb3a0.googledri ve.com/host/0Bx6anuPGnXJlZTBtLU91cG84OHM/boostleakdyno.mp4[/video]










Everything fixed:

[video]https://www.facebook.com/drtechy/videos/654659531339796/[/video]


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Tank arrived! Along with this awesome sticker!


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

Your going to become very good friends with the Tire Vendors


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Fender13 said:


> Your going to become very good friends with the Tire Vendors


LOL Hopefully!

AEM Water/Meth Filter arrived today, fairly simple unit, but at least it can be cleaned and not have to be replaced every time


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

welcome to the dark side, now empty your wallet and/or bank account.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

LOL bank accounts are forever empty 

Now moving onto the new headlights coming. Retroshop (http://retroshop.us) sent me a few teasers today.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

New lights have arrived, and they are even more beautiful in person, but unfortunately install won't happen for a while. Gotta wait for better weather. 

Now what didn't have to wait for better weather, was my new radio. Decided to purchase an Eonon GA5153W unit (http://eonon.com/Car-GPS/Android-Car-GPS/GA5153W.html) This thing is cool! So far everything out of the box is working, but I'm trying to get a few apps functioning that aren't being cooperative. I shot an email to their support to see what they'll say. In the mean time, I just use the full device mirroring function, and have no problem running the apps from my phone. But other than that this thing is awesome! It's like having an android tablet as your stereo. Sounds is good, it's super fast, and it's completely plug and play. One thing I didn't even think about and was pleasantly surprised when I saw it, if you open the door, it shows you have a door open on the screen. Very cool! If you have a backup camera, it works with that, and pretty much anything else that may have been integrated into your factory radio. 

Anyway onto the pics, this thing sits better than even the aftermarket kits out there.

Off: 









Starting Up:









Running:


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

that's really neat. I like the aesthetic and integration too.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

vdubjettaman said:


> that's really neat. I like the aesthetic and integration too.


And you can't beat the price $309 lol

posted via tapatalk


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

Works with OEM nav?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Deceitful said:


> Works with OEM nav?


I'm not sure what you mean, this replaces the entire stock headunit.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Eonon asked for some photos of the unit installed and everything so figured I'd share a few on here that I took. This unit is awesome, only caveat is on bluetooth it will not pair with devices that require a pin. So the current obdii dongle I have wouldn't work with it, so I ordered another one ($8) on amazon that doesn't require a PIN. Other than that, absolutely impressed by the ease of plug and play installation, and integration. Here are some shots:

First, the whole point behind this in the first place for me, switching to streaming Sirius Radio:










Navigation with Google Maps  (Couldn't be happier about this, traffic and satellite in navigation with google maps has always been the best in my opinion, so to have it in full screen on my dash is fantastic!










Not that I use it a lot, but here's the standard FM radio screen:










Here's what it looks like in the app switcher: (I know kinda far away but they wanted to have the dash in the photos lol










Lastly, a sample of the integration, door open:


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

That's freaking awesome! I may finally give my 315 to the wife and add this instead. Mario, did it require any fab work or did it just slide into place? Oh by the way, I stall have the lamin x covers for the lights if your interested, my new clear bra came with a set so I never installed. Shoot me a PM if you want them for your new lights


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

turbokirby said:


> That's freaking awesome! I may finally give my 315 to the wife and add this instead. Mario, did it require any fab work or did it just slide into place?


Straight into place bro, you need a torx bit to take the radio screws off, that's it. Otherwise not a single tool is required! I've been swapping stereos in cars since I was 15 and I have never had such an easy install in my life! Especially considering the integration it provides. Only warning, which I think I might have said up above, but it's something I didn't think about initially, is the unit will have to run off your phone's internet if you need internet access for anything you're using.


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

drtechy said:


> And you can't beat the price $309 lol
> 
> posted via tapatalk


$309? That's 'Toopid cheap for what it does!


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

drtechy said:


> I'm not sure what you mean, this replaces the entire stock headunit.


Did you have to run an additional antenna or does it work with the stock one?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Deceitful said:


> Did you have to run an additional antenna or does it work with the stock one?


Yea had to run the GPS antenna that came with it, not sure if it would work with a stock one, my car didn't have one.

posted via tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Did a couple of little things this morning. 

Got my dash cam from the Eonon headunit in place and setup! And threw one of the new headlights on the car real quick to see how they will look. It's REALLY hard to get a good picture of them though with my phone. I plan to hire a photographer this spring for a full photoshoot so hopefully they'll get some good shots of them. 

DashCam:










Headunit full screen(using an app called AutoGuard that I've used for years with my cell phone:










It can even run in a reduced view, or it can just record in the background too:










Current Headlight on the car:










New Headlight:










Check out the color matching, dead on!


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Looks good Mario! When the time comes I do believe I will have my headlights upgraded by him too.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

vdubjettaman said:


> Looks good Mario! When the time comes I do believe I will have my headlights upgraded by him too.


Thanks, let me know if you decide to go with him, I'll give him a heads up!


----------



## mk4GTiBrah (Feb 22, 2011)

drtechy said:


> Straight into place bro, you need a torx bit to take the radio screws off, that's it. Otherwise not a single tool is required! I've been swapping stereos in cars since I was 15 and I have never had such an easy install in my life! Especially considering the integration it provides. Only warning, which I think I might have said up above, but it's something I didn't think about initially, is the unit will have to run off your phone's internet if you need internet access for anything you're using.


Soo clean looking man! I have been waiting to someone do a proper android headunit install that isn't full of a bunch of "workarounds". So I'm very excited to see this! So when you say it uses the phone's internet are you using a hotspot or is there some sort of wired connection? Also jw whats apps you have used successfully with streaming content. I mostly use Pandora/SoundCloud/Youtube so I would be so excited to get this if they work (either via mirrorlink or w/ the apps installed on headunit)


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

mk4GTiBrah said:


> Soo clean looking man! I have been waiting to someone do a proper android headunit install that isn't full of a bunch of "workarounds". So I'm very excited to see this! So when you say it uses the phone's internet are you using a hotspot or is there some sort of wired connection? Also jw whats apps you have used successfully with streaming content. I mostly use Pandora/SoundCloud/Youtube so I would be so excited to get this if they work (either via mirrorlink or w/ the apps installed on headunit)


Thanks! Gotta use a hotspot for the internet connection, or you can get a usb dongle from a wireless carrier if you really wanted, but hotspot is what most people use. I've used youtube, siriusxm, pandora, and iheartradio all through them without issue! And of course mirrorlink plays anything your phone does. I was presently surprised actually at how well mirrorlink works. Also got my new obdii dongle today and that paired right up, and got the torque app working no problem. I am truly impressed overall with it.


----------



## mk4GTiBrah (Feb 22, 2011)

drtechy said:


> Thanks! Gotta use a hotspot for the internet connection, or you can get a usb dongle from a wireless carrier if you really wanted, but hotspot is what most people use. I've used youtube, siriusxm, pandora, and iheartradio all through them without issue! And of course mirrorlink plays anything your phone does. I was presently surprised actually at how well mirrorlink works. Also got my new obdii dongle today and that paired right up, and got the torque app working no problem. I am truly impressed overall with it.


So does mirrorlink work like a chromecast or does it literally just mirror everything that is on the phone's screen? and what made you buy the GA5153W instead of the GA5153F?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

mk4GTiBrah said:


> So does mirrorlink work like a chromecast or does it literally just mirror everything that is on the phone's screen? and what made you buy the GA5153W instead of the GA5153F?


It literally mirrors the entire phone onto the screen, and all sound and everything comes through the stereo. I actually think I use that more than anything lol

I didn't honestly see any use for the dvd drive on the GA5153F, plus the GA5153W looks so clean with just a screen on the dash.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

drtechy said:


> Thanks, let me know if you decide to go with him, I'll give him a heads up!


Absolutely! :thumbup: :beer: 
I follow on instagram too. Sometimes I shake my head  but I can see the potential.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

vdubjettaman said:


> Absolutely! :thumbup: :beer:
> I follow on instagram too. Sometimes I shake my head  but I can see the potential.


Yea to each his own I guess on some of the stuff lol! Not everyone has great taste like us!


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Eh that radio is ok i guess.... Wouldnt buy it for myself or anything but seems cool. :laugh:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

JPeezy said:


> Eh that radio is ok i guess.... Wouldnt buy it for myself or anything but seems cool. :laugh:


This guy^^^^ thinks he's funny, what do you guys think? LMFAO


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

I really wish you would do some mods to that Beetle, stock is so boring


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Fender13 said:


> I really wish you would do some mods to that Beetle, stock is so boring


Maybe one day lol

posted via tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Finally warming up out there, so had some motivation this morning. Installed the throttle body pipe to prepare for the w/m. I'm amazed how it fit considering it was made without a TSI on hand to make sure it fit correctly lol! Onto the pics, none of the clamps were done yet in these pictures.

From the top:










From the bottom:


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

Your mods make my head hurt


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Fender13 said:


> Your mods make my head hurt


I don't think anyone has said that to me yet. My work here is done lol

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

New RetroShop headlights with Switchbacks installed finally!


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

That is badass!! That is by far the coolest mod I've seen done to a beetle. Eventually I am going to steal your idea. No $$ right now but the must steal that idea!

Are u getting any moisture or condensation in the headlights? I have a customer that used AAC (Oracle) for his headlight conversion and they can't seem to seal them right. Wants to find another company but never heard of anyone else doing this


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> That is badass!! That is by far the coolest mod I've seen done to a beetle. Eventually I am going to steal your idea. No $$ right now but the must steal that idea!
> 
> Are u getting any moisture or condensation in the headlights? I have a customer that used AAC (Oracle) for his headlight conversion and they can't seem to seal them right. Wants to find another company but never heard of anyone else doing this


This is my second set from this company, and absolutely no condensation issues at all with any of them. I really can't say enough about them, they are the best in the industry!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Old headlights for sale! Check signature for link

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

So I've contacted the retrofit shop but they say thy only sale parts and don't do any fitment there.... So m assuming you bought the parts from them but who did the actual assembly?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> So I've contacted the retrofit shop but they say thy only sale parts and don't do any fitment there.... So m assuming you bought the parts from them but who did the actual assembly?


Not the retrofit shop, the company is RetroShop, their web address is HTTP://www.RetroShop.us

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

They turned out great, looks awesome [emoji1360]


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ah thanks. Had already contacted the other folks as I saw all the same stuff from your car on their site. Apparently they're the parts supplier and the other sales and performs the conversion. 

While I was browsing the retrofit shop's site I found a few ways to make mine different so I won't exactly be copying you 

Thanks as always for the help and love the car


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

FLMKVDUB said:


> They turned out great, looks awesome [emoji1360]


Thanks [emoji1] 


Chris659 said:


> Ah thanks. Had already contacted the other folks as I saw all the same stuff from your car on their site. Apparently they're the parts supplier and the other sales and performs the conversion.
> 
> While I was browsing the retrofit shop's site I found a few ways to make mine different so I won't exactly be copying you
> 
> Thanks as always for the help and love the car


No problem, look forward to seeing what you come up with!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Teaser


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

drtechy said:


> Teaser


tease


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Fender13 said:


> tease


lol, yup and here's another teaser!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Rear seat deleted! What a pain in the ass, you have to remove all the panels in the back seat and trunk just to get to the brackets. Oh well, at least it's done lol!


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

Nice, what's your plan for the space? Carpet? Laminate flooring? I've seen another example of laminate flooring on here somewhere and thought it looked pretty sweet. I do occasionally need the rear seats in mine, but I do like the rear-seat-delete look.

GTarr


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

GTarr said:


> Nice, what's your plan for the space? Carpet? Laminate flooring? I've seen another example of laminate flooring on here somewhere and thought it looked pretty sweet. I do occasionally need the rear seats in mine, but I do like the rear-seat-delete look.
> 
> GTarr


A special pergo floor that I found while wondering around lowe's lol


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Cracked and chipped bumper? No problem lol


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

lol, I need to pick up a few of those.

GTarr


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Cracked and chipped bumper? No problem lol


I'll have a factory bumper for sale soon and it already has paint protection film on it... Just saying


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

You will be able to hear that fuel pump power up real well now!:laugh:



drtechy said:


> Rear seat deleted! What a pain in the ass, you have to remove all the panels in the back seat and trunk just to get to the brackets. Oh well, at least it's done lol!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> I'll have a factory bumper for sale soon and it already has paint protection film on it... Just saying


lol, mine already has shaved side markers and no license plate holes though. Plus it's only a small crack so it'll be repaired whenever I feel like painting the car, which who knows when that'll be lol! Thanks though, appreciate the offer!



turbokirby said:


> You will be able to hear that fuel pump power up real well now!:laugh:


Ya know I thought I would, but I don't hear it at all. Then again my entire car rattles so much it's probably drowned out lol


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

drtechy said:


> lol, yup and here's another teaser!


Explanation of teaser!


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

That looks awesome Mario


----------



## jimaras (Jan 13, 2014)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

Great custom touch Mario! now some platescaping. Your lucky with no holes in your front bumper. Can you have frames on your plates in NJ?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

VRACERW said:


> That looks awesome Mario





jimaras said:


> Beautiful!!!





KCXTWO said:


> Great custom touch Mario! now some platescaping. Your lucky with no holes in your front bumper. Can you have frames on your plates in NJ?


Thanks everyone!

Yea i bent the crap out of my plate working on my trunk the other day lol! As far as frames, all depends on the size, they can't cover the inspection sticker, but really so many people have them that cops really don't care.


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Badd Ass!!!!!


----------



## Marcello1395 (Apr 24, 2014)

drtechy said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Yea i bent the crap out of my plate working on my trunk the other day lol! As far as frames, all depends on the size, they can't cover the inspection sticker, but really so many people have them that cops really don't care.


NJ doesn't have inspection stickers on the plate anymore [emoji6]


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Marcello1395 said:


> NJ doesn't have inspection stickers on the plate anymore [emoji6]


Lol I didn't even realize it

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Uh oh


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

U always find new ways to make me envious


----------



## 12TURBO (Jul 29, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Uh oh




That should help you get past the low 300 HP on you F23.
Is there a e-tune ready for the no flap intake? Are you going to stay with stock injectors?


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

12TURBO said:


> That should help you get past the low 300 HP on you F23.
> Is there a e-tune ready for the no flap intake? Are you going to stay with stock injectors?


Past the low 300's?? I think that's really conservative! There's GTI guys running similar setups in the high 300s and one guy on e85 (I think) that just hit low 400 with a fifth injector


----------



## 12TURBO (Jul 29, 2012)

Chris659 said:


> Past the low 300's?? I think that's really conservative! There's GTI guys running similar setups in the high 300s and one guy on e85 (I think) that just hit low 400 with a fifth injector




Agreed, but I don't think he has dynoed very high so far, IIRC aprox 300-310 HP on his F23.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> U always find new ways to make me envious


 Teehee



12TURBO said:


> That should help you get past the low 300 HP on you F23.
> Is there a e-tune ready for the no flap intake? Are you going to stay with stock injectors?


Yup they already sent me the file for it, and yea staying with stock injectors, I'm no where near the power levels required for upgraded ones. 



Chris659 said:


> Past the low 300's?? I think that's really conservative! There's GTI guys running similar setups in the high 300s and one guy on e85 (I think) that just hit low 400 with a fifth injector





12TURBO said:


> Agreed, but I don't think he has dynoed very high so far, IIRC aprox 300-310 HP on his F23.


330whp and 350wtq was my last dyno before all this  but again dyno's don't mean **** unless you have the two cars you're comparing on the same dyno on the same day. As I always say to people that mention my numbers are low, beat me in the street and then your higher dyno numbers will be worth something lol!


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Have you been able to compensate for the loss of traction yet? Even with my slightly modified car first and second off the line are useless, race is already lost by the time I get traction. Does your upgraded suspension help with this?



drtechy said:


> Uh oh


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

turbokirby said:


> Have you been able to compensate for the loss of traction yet? Even with my slightly modified car first and second off the line are useless, race is already lost by the time I get traction. Does your upgraded suspension help with this?


Nah, I break loose no matter what gear (1-4) if I put my foot down. The suspension helps slightly, and the all the engine mounts being replaced helped to stop wheel hop, but otherwise tires just spin. It's the curse of fwd. I plan to get an LSD eventually, but I'm sure that will just make 2 tires spin instead of one lol


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

drtechy said:


> Nah, I break loose no matter what gear (1-4) if I put my foot down. The suspension helps slightly, and the all the engine mounts being replaced helped to stop wheel hop, but otherwise tires just spin. It's the curse of fwd. I plan to get an LSD eventually, but I'm sure that will just make 2 tires spin instead of one lol


Fender flares and get some super meaty tires


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Fender13 said:


> Fender flares and get some super meaty tires


255's are plenty big, it's fwd, only thing that would help would be slicks


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

By the way there is a guy selling a LSD in your area. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...LIMITED-SLIP-DIFFERENTIAL-1400-(North-Jersey) 



drtechy said:


> Nah, I break loose no matter what gear (1-4) if I put my foot down. The suspension helps slightly, and the all the engine mounts being replaced helped to stop wheel hop, but otherwise tires just spin. It's the curse of fwd. I plan to get an LSD eventually, but I'm sure that will just make 2 tires spin instead of one lol


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

turbokirby said:


> By the way there is a guy selling a LSD in your area. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...LIMITED-SLIP-DIFFERENTIAL-1400-(North-Jersey)


lol yea and he's outrageously priced, I can get that same lsd for $300 less brand new on other sites lol


----------



## steveo17 (Feb 9, 2010)

drtechy said:


> Teehee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you mean stock TSI injectors right? TSI injectors flow more than FSI?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

steveo17 said:


> you mean stock TSI injectors right? TSI injectors flow more than FSI?


Correct, TSI injectors flow more


----------



## steveo17 (Feb 9, 2010)

drtechy said:


> Correct, TSI injectors flow more


lucky

how is your clutch holding up to the power? or did i miss that it has been changed already


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

steveo17 said:


> lucky
> 
> how is your clutch holding up to the power? or did i miss that it has been changed already


lol I'm on my 4th clutch now  counting the original oem one, so 3rd aftermarket clutch lol


----------



## steveo17 (Feb 9, 2010)

drtechy said:


> lol I'm on my 4th clutch now  counting the original oem one, so 3rd aftermarket clutch lol


fckkk i'm on my original, 85,000 miles

 ::knocks on wood:: though i've heard there is one thing going for FSI's and that is their strong clutches


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

steveo17 said:


> fckkk i'm on my original, 85,000 miles
> 
> ::knocks on wood:: though i've heard there is one thing going for FSI's and that is their strong clutches


lol, oem clutch slipped right after going stage 2, burnt through a clutch master fx-400 in 8000 miles because it was too aggressive for how much I sat in traffic, then used a southbend drop in disc on a stock pressure plate and flywheel which was fine until I put down some real power with the f23 and did a lot of no lift shifting lol. Now I"m on a southbend stage 3 daily kit with a lighter weight flywheel, so far so good on this one lol!

For sure, FSI's have much stronger stock clutches, my mkv clutch lasted 100k miles. They also come stock with better cams than the TSI, and they're belt driven which I think is nicer than a chain.


----------



## steveo17 (Feb 9, 2010)

drtechy said:


> lol, oem clutch slipped right after going stage 2, burnt through a clutch master fx-400 in 8000 miles because it was too aggressive for how much I sat in traffic, then used a southbend drop in disc on a stock pressure plate and flywheel which was fine until I put down some real power with the f23 and did a lot of no lift shifting lol. Now I"m on a southbend stage 3 daily kit with a lighter weight flywheel, so far so good on this one lol!
> 
> For sure, FSI's have much stronger stock clutches, my mkv clutch lasted 100k miles. They also come stock with better cams than the TSI, and they're belt driven which I think is nicer than a chain.


i feel like i've heard nothing but bad things about CM clutches on these cars. eventually when mine does need to be replaced i think i'm going to go with the HS RSR or the option from KMD tuning.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

steveo17 said:


> i feel like i've heard nothing but bad things about CM clutches on these cars. eventually when mine does need to be replaced i think i'm going to go with the HS RSR or the option from KMD tuning.


Well early on Clutch Masters put out the FX-400 as a good upgrade, not realizing people were daily driving these cars, and the material on the fx-400 is too aggressive for daily use. So you wear through it quick, I think that's what a lot of people had trouble with. Otherwise that clutch was amazing! Grabbed like nobody's business and never slipped till it failed lol The southbend stage 3 is good, but definitely doesn't grab like that CM did. 

The HS RSR is supposed to be a great clutch especially for the money. I know a few guys love it!


----------



## steveo17 (Feb 9, 2010)

drtechy said:


> Well early on Clutch Masters put out the FX-400 as a good upgrade, not realizing people were daily driving these cars, and the material on the fx-400 is too aggressive for daily use. So you wear through it quick, I think that's what a lot of people had trouble with. Otherwise that clutch was amazing! Grabbed like nobody's business and never slipped till it failed lol The southbend stage 3 is good, but definitely doesn't grab like that CM did.
> 
> The HS RSR is supposed to be a great clutch especially for the money. I know a few guys love it!


Good to know. 

Looking forward to seeing the new numbers with meth

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

IE Manifold installed! What a pain in the ass!! Being that I bought this second hand of course there were no instructions, and I didn't bother to ask IE for them. I figured maybe a little modifications and it would slide right in. Well I had to take out some extra metal on the fuel rail to get the injectors and rail to mount to the manifold properly. The fuel line is in a terrible position now, so I plan to replace it with a straight line instead of it curving over the top of one of the runners. The vacuum hoses are a mess and really tight, I'm sure one will crack eventually, so I'm going to try and figure out a fix for that. Also driving the bolts in that they provide is an absolute pain to do if you don't have a small enough socket to fit in between the running with room for the ratchet head itself. I ended up tightening them with allen keys. It worked out in the end, just took forever to drive those bolts home. 

BIGGEST realization was that one of the mounting screws underneath that holds some of the wire harnesses was actually a tap. I only screwed in one screw just to get it started, and it would just die on startup because of that massive hole. Why they would have a tap in a mounting hole for some plastic holding wire harness I'll never know. Once that was plugged she started right up. 

Anyway, here she is all said and done. Definitely adds to the noise of the motor and of course looks beautiful in the engine bay. We'll see how it performs over time.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Looks great Mario! 

I'll just lost my questions 

Have you driven it yet? If so, any difference? How was cold start up? Any codes? What'd you do about the flapper motor throwing a code?


----------



## 12TURBO (Jul 29, 2012)

Intake manifold looks great installed. Can't see the water/meth nozzles are they in there now? Any down side to the daily driving experience with the new no flapper tune?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> Looks great Mario!
> 
> I'll just lost my questions
> 
> Have you driven it yet? If so, any difference? How was cold start up? Any codes? What'd you do about the flapper motor throwing a code?


lol yea drove it last night and I had forgotten to tighten down one of the boost hoses so I had a massive boost leak lol! Fixed that and hopefully I'll get some more time to drive it today even though it's crappy out. E-Tuners is making a file for me to code the flapper motor out. Didn't really have a cold start yet, too warm outside for a real test, but again I know E-Tuners will make some adjustments for it.



12TURBO said:


> Intake manifold looks great installed. Can't see the water/meth nozzles are they in there now? Any down side to the daily driving experience with the new no flapper tune?


Thanks! No the nozzles aren't in right now as I still have to finish my trunk floor and get the tank and pump mounted for it. The no flapper tune doesn't really change anything driving wise, it's simply to delete the code for the flapper motor missing and perhaps adjust fueling a touch for cold starts, but I'm sure we'll test first before even touching the fueling.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Finally decided to get the black caps for the coolant and washer fluid reservoir. I really kept putting it off because everyone kept telling me I HAD to get them, and I'm not really one to do things because people tell me to. But after getting this manifold in and seeing those ugly blue eyesores I decided it was time. Much better now


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

I told you so! No not really but I decided I would say before some other juice box did just to get it out of the way. :laugh: It is funny though I remember one of the people earlier in the post saying you needed those and your response was classic... "I do?"



drtechy said:


> Finally decided to get the black caps for the coolant and washer fluid reservoir. I really kept putting it off because everyone kept telling me I HAD to get them, and I'm not really one to do things because people tell me to. But after getting this manifold in and seeing those ugly blue eyesores I decided it was time. Much better now


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

turbokirby said:


> I told you so! No not really but I decided I would say before some other juice box did just to get it out of the way. :laugh: It is funny though I remember one of the people earlier in the post saying you needed those and your response was classic... "I do?"


lol, that definitely sounds like my sarcastic self


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

European Experience in Savannah was a blast! Met a lot of great people, and put a few beetle owner faces with their cars! Can't wait for next year! 

So I decided to attempt an aftermarket steering wheel, since I found one I really liked at the show. I'm waiting for them to send me the right short hub as the one I got doesn't quite fit right. I'm sure they'll take care of me though as they answered right away. Anyway, onto the pictures of it:










quick release


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Big changes coming for the FrankenBeetle, taking her in a different direction!


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

drtechy said:


> Big changes coming for the FrankenBeetle, taking her in a different direction!


..........


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

opcorn:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

DirtyDubbs said:


> ..........





vdubjettaman said:


> opcorn:


I'm sure someone will figure it out from this teaser:


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

drtechy said:


> I'm sure someone will figure it out from this teaser:


just picked mine up!


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Air Lift... I guess you missed the stance after all, I'll take you current coil overs off your hand when you get this installed. Shoot me a PM.



drtechy said:


> I'm sure someone will figure it out from this teaser:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

DirtyDubbs said:


> just picked mine up!


Nice!


turbokirby said:


> Air Lift... I guess you missed the stance after all, I'll take you current coil overs off your hand when you get this installed. Shoot me a PM.


Lol already promised the coils to my friend helping me install the system

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

welcome to the darkside... :wave::beer::vampire: lol.


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

no problem good luck



drtechy said:


> Nice!
> 
> Lol already promised the coils to my friend helping me install the system
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Finally got the steering wheel in, had to take the clock spring out, but at least vagcom made easy work of getting rid of the christmas tree lol!

NRG Short hub with quick release mount:










Steering wheel 



















Look mom, no christmas tree dash!


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

cool. I'm waiting for other progress pics. opcorn:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

vdubjettaman said:


> cool. I'm waiting for other progress pics. opcorn:


lol I'm waiting on shipment notifications


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

vdubjettaman said:


> cool. I'm waiting for other progress pics. opcorn:


trust me when im done with his trunk setup you will want to see it in person :laugh:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

JPeezy said:


> trust me when im done with his trunk setup you will want to see it in person :laugh:


The only guy^^^^ I'd let touch my car with this install, he's got some amazing things planned!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Look what arrived!










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

You look like a kid in a candy store Mario.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

VRACERW said:


> You look like a kid in a candy store Mario.


Lol sure am! Hoping to have it done in time for Cult Classic!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Picked up another steering wheel from a buddy of mine, they're beginning to replicate. Air ride functional install is Monday, nice trunk setup is still waiting on parts. 










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Tank prep, only temporary until I figure out what I want to really do with the tank. Can't wait for Monday!


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

is that a 5 gallon? looks really long!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

vdubjettaman said:


> is that a 5 gallon? looks really long!


Yup lol been a fun day. Decided to step away while my friend soldiers on with running the lines. It's 95% there but it's been a long day and I'm exhausted. So we'll be finishing it up tomorrow night. 

One thing I know already is I have to run spacers up front to clear the bag as everyone warned me. Oh well, moved the 20mm spacers up front, of course now I'm probably going to lay the fender on the tire if/when I air out lol I'll figure it out tomorrow night once we're ready for calibration.

Overall installation has been fairly simple, only "real" modification for the whole process was drilling out a hole on the top spring perch to install a nutsert to screw the top of the bag into. Of course I haven't gotten to the height sensors yet, those will be done at a later time when I redo the trunk.


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Don't see any pictures with this magical post of yours.... So did it really happen, inquiring minds want to know




drtechy said:


> Yup lol been a fun day. Decided to step away while my friend soldiers on with running the lines. It's 95% there but it's been a long day and I'm exhausted. So we'll be finishing it up tomorrow night.
> 
> One thing I know already is I have to run spacers up front to clear the bag as everyone warned me. Oh well, moved the 20mm spacers up front, of course now I'm probably going to lay the fender on the tire if/when I air out lol I'll figure it out tomorrow night once we're ready for calibration.
> 
> Overall installation has been fairly simple, only "real" modification for the whole process was drilling out a hole on the top spring perch to install a nutsert to screw the top of the bag into. Of course I haven't gotten to the height sensors yet, those will be done at a later time when I redo the trunk.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

drtechy said:


> Yup lol been a fun day. Decided to step away while my friend soldiers on with running the lines. It's 95% there but it's been a long day and I'm exhausted. So we'll be finishing it up tomorrow night.
> 
> One thing I know already is I have to run spacers up front to clear the bag as everyone warned me. Oh well, *moved the 20mm spacers up front*, of course now I'm probably going to lay the fender on the tire if/when I air out lol I'll figure it out tomorrow night once we're ready for calibration.
> 
> Overall installation has been fairly simple, only "real" modification for the whole process was drilling out a hole on the top spring perch to install a nutsert to screw the top of the bag into. Of course I haven't gotten to the height sensors yet, those will be done at a later time when I redo the trunk.


If you have an 8.5 et35 wheel and 20mm spacer. Thats a final et15. Unless you camber the crap out of it I wager you will not tuck that up under the fender arch. Especially since your tires aren't stretched. = Bacon fenders. opcorn:

I forgot about the nutsert for the rear bags.

Are you going to run E-Level?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

turbokirby said:


> Don't see any pictures with this magical post of yours.... So did it really happen, inquiring minds want to know


Oh fine, you want pictures, here comes the photo dump lol



vdubjettaman said:


> If you have an 8.5 et35 wheel and 20mm spacer. Thats a final et15. Unless you camber the crap out of it I wager you will not tuck that up under the fender arch. Especially since your tires aren't stretched. = Bacon fenders. opcorn:
> 
> I forgot about the nutsert for the rear bags.
> 
> Are you going to run E-Level?


My wheels are 8" et45. Not sure what E-level is, is that the height sensors part of the system? If so those will go in at a later time, so for now I guess it's technically the Airlift 3P system. 

Onto the pictures from yesterday, we're working on the rest today/tonight.

In the beginning there was:










Proof I do actually work on my car myself lol










Koni's out, look pretty good for 80k miles on them!










Most people would probably run a single line for power to their pumps but I decided to run them individually. Ignore the red electrical tap, they will be heat shrinked as soon as I'm sure everything is right. 










Ground also










Wiring done up front










More proof I do work on my car LMAO, just fitting the brackets to the rear bags. Which FYI, if any of you guys decide to do this and have to cut the brackets like AirLift says to, it will take you all day with a sawzall, luckily my friend Steve had access to a full machine shop to go get them cut on a ban saw real quick!










Just for laughs, Steve working on the temporary trunk floor lol










Front bag installed, getting that sway bar end link to fit was tough! I really don't know how it will handle, and I may need to order custom length ones because of it. The ones they provide in the kit should be adjustable in my opinion, it would make the kit that much more complete, because unless you spin that front strut all the way down into the mount then it's just a pain and probably won't work right. I'm worried I'm going to snap one of the brackets honestly.










Temporary trunk setup looking great thanks to Steve! He continued working on the car even though I was exhausted and went home for the day! So huge thanks to him for that! We'll get it finished up tonight together!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

All done, gotta fine tune it of course and still have to install the height sensors, but overall unbelievably happy and impressed with the performance! Onto the pics with it dumped lol As you can see the front tires, due to the spacers to clear the bags, hold up the front end when dumped. No big deal, they are big enough that it won't bacon fender, so really I'm satisfied. I still plan to get the frame notched though just to ease my mind, otherwise the axle isn't near the frame with the fenders sitting on those big tires lol! 





































Trunk pics kinda suck because the sun wasn't being cooperative lol! Plus this is only a temporary trunk until my buddy comes to do the hardwood and hardlines.



















Video of airing up and down


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

That's awesome!




drtechy said:


> All done, gotta fine tune it of course and still have to install the height sensors, but overall unbelievably happy and impressed with the performance! Onto the pics with it dumped lol As you can see the front tires, due to the spacers to clear the bags, hold up the front end when dumped. No big deal, they are big enough that it won't bacon fender, so really I'm satisfied. I still plan to get the frame notched though just to ease my mind, otherwise the axle isn't near the frame with the fenders sitting on those big tires lol!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

turbokirby said:


> That's awesome!


Thanks, I'm definitely happy with it

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

I really wish I lived closer to you guys, so I could help with these type of projects I love to learn how to do this so I don't have to pay dealer labor to change the suspension. I would absolutely love to put bags on mine but the 2k and then another 2k in labor would be way out of the question.


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

I've always wondered about the noise of the compressors/air pumps & you don't even run a back seat do you, isn't it annoying ?

Looks great, as always by the way :thumbup:


----------



## steveo17 (Feb 9, 2010)

turbokirby said:


> I really wish I lived closer to you guys, so I could help with these type of projects I love to learn how to do this so I don't have to pay dealer labor to change the suspension. I would absolutely love to put bags on mine but the 2k and then another 2k in labor would be way out of the question.


I totally her where you're coming from, but I would never pay 2K for a bag install. I paid 600 got mine from Misha in North Jersey. Plenty of shops would be similarly priced 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

turbokirby said:


> I really wish I lived closer to you guys, so I could help with these type of projects I love to learn how to do this so I don't have to pay dealer labor to change the suspension. I would absolutely love to put bags on mine but the 2k and then another 2k in labor would be way out of the question.


If you can run wiring and swap suspension you can install air ride. It's really not that difficult, but I hear ya. I would never attempt it if I wasn't already comfortable doing both of those. 



Bobdhd said:


> I've always wondered about the noise of the compressors/air pumps & you don't even run a back seat do you, isn't it annoying ?
> 
> Looks great, as always by the way :thumbup:


Well considering I don't have the isolator kit for the two pumps I have, yes it's pretty loud. But since I'm running two with a big tank they don't run very often. And if I'm not playing with the suspension they never run. 



steveo17 said:


> I totally her where you're coming from, but I would never pay 2K for a bag install. I paid 600 got mine from Misha in North Jersey. Plenty of shops would be similarly priced
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Wish Misha would still do frame notches without airride installs :-( or at least get back to me to say he won't lol


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Cult Classic 16 was a lot of fun! Got first place beetle and as always the trophies were super cool!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Passenger side intake complete!!! Fabricator is shipping it to me today! Can't wait!

Test fit and Powdercoat step:










Powdercoat finished:


----------



## leftygibsonplyr (Feb 16, 2006)

Car looks great. You have any plans to do anything with the fronts/wheels/spacers to get the front down some more or just going to leave things as is? :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

leftygibsonplyr said:


> Car looks great. You have any plans to do anything with the fronts/wheels/spacers to get the front down some more or just going to leave things as is? :thumbup: :beer:


Thanks! Just plan to get the frame notched, then everything should tuck in nicely.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Intake in!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Waterfest was a blast as always, of course crazy hot, but still had a great time! Didn't take many pictures, but here is some.

Day 1, first meetup spot for caravan, the local crew!










Then we met up with an Audizine crew from NYC, by the time we got to more stops picking up people we had close to 100 cars heading into waterfest together, it was fun!










Group shot:










And of course Frankenbeetle!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Finally got myself a decent shift knob at Waterfest, always admired the BFI ones so I snagged one.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Also found a site called Big Shot Bikes that makes customizable cruiser bicycles! Decided to get one to match the FrankenBeetle!


----------



## leftygibsonplyr (Feb 16, 2006)

Nice. That's awesome! Considering a rack for the Beetle to bike on?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

leftygibsonplyr said:


> Nice. That's awesome! Considering a rack for the Beetle to bike on?


I'm actually planning something a little out of the box on that, I'm thinking of removing the passenger seat and building a mount for the bike to fit inside the car. Not sure if I can pull it off, but I'll find out lol


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

drtechy said:


> What's up. Figured I'd start a build thread even though I don't modify my vehicles too much. I've owned a bunch of VW's and the latest is a Platinum Grey 2012 Turbo Beetle.


Started this thread almost 4 years ago, I still don't feel like I modify my car as much as I'd like lol! 

Here she is from beginning to now











Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Crazy how much she has changed, from Turbo Beetle to Frankenbeetle... It has been fun to watch and get ideas for things I would like to do with my car.... The wife informed me this weekend that with the rumor the beetle is going away that we are never selling this car, I guess that means I have many years to play around and "catch up to your mods":laugh::thumbup:

Also found out that currently there are no uprade turbos for the Gen III motors, glad I didn't start down that path.




drtechy said:


> Started this thread almost 4 years ago, I still don't feel like I modify my car as much as I'd like lol!
> 
> Here she is from beginning to now
> 
> ...


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

turbokirby said:


> Crazy how much she has changed, from Turbo Beetle to Frankenbeetle... It has been fun to watch and get ideas for things I would like to do with my car.... The wife informed me this weekend that with the rumor the beetle is going away that we are never selling this car, I guess that means I have many years to play around and "catch up to your mods":laugh::thumbup:
> 
> Also found out that currently there are no uprade turbos for the Gen III motors, glad I didn't start down that path.


That rumor comes up every few years, I doubt they'll stop production of their most iconic car ever, but hey ya never know. Just glad I got mine when I did, because I plan to hold onto it for a long time!

Yea stinks no one has really come out with an upgraded turbo for that motor. Problem is they didn't put that motor into the GTI's, so all the companies that typically work on those work to create the kits for them.


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Did you ever get the meth kit installed?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

turbokirby said:


> Did you ever get the meth kit installed?


Nah sold it, kinda finished with FrankenBeetle, I'll do little touches going forward but she's pretty much done. I'm hunting for a mkv r32 now 

posted via tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Got the trunk wrapped










And started making my airlift controller mount










And picked up an R32 the other day, she has some issues but we'll get them fixed up. I still have the FrankenBeetle and I'll keep updating this thread if I make changes, but like I mentioned above she's pretty much almost done.










posted via tapatalk


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Nice Job!


----------



## ViRtUaLheretic (Aug 17, 2008)

drtechy said:


> Intake in!


all you are missing is meth! :thumbup:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ViRtUaLheretic said:


> all you are missing is meth! :thumbup:


already sold the w/m kit!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Pulled the air ride kit out, if anyone is interested shoot me a pm or email [email protected]. It's a full Airlift Performance 3H kit, height sensors are brand new in the box, 2 Viair 444c pumps, 5 gallon polished tank, and performance front and rear bags, struts, and shocks. 

posted via Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Air ride sold, FrankenBeetle is under the knife getting a Peloquin LSD installed!!! So psyched to get back to performance modifications! The thread will continue lol!

posted via tapatalk


----------



## DCFAB.US (Jan 17, 2015)

drtechy said:


> Air ride sold, FrankenBeetle is under the knife getting a Peloquin LSD installed!!! So psyched to get back to performance modifications! The thread will continue lol!
> 
> posted via tapatalk


Mario, I,m looking at wavetrac or peloquin before next season. Curious about ur thoughts after install. What persuaded you to choose peloquin? Are you DSG?


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

DC- he has a six spd manual.

I'm interested in seeing where this car goes next.


----------



## DCFAB.US (Jan 17, 2015)

VRACERW said:


> DC- he has a six spd manual.
> 
> I'm interested in seeing where this car goes next.


That's how and why he found someone to install an LSD! NOBODYwill touch the DSG!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

DCFAB.US said:


> Mario, I,m looking at wavetrac or peloquin before next season. Curious about ur thoughts after install. What persuaded you to choose peloquin? Are you DSG?


Honestly I went with Peloquin because of the countless good reviews, but it was a flip of a coin. None of the LSD's out there have any really bad feedback, and the shop I'm using to have it put in recommended them. Oh and like VRACERW said, mine is a manual.



VRACERW said:


> DC- he has a six spd manual.
> 
> I'm interested in seeing where this car goes next.


Thanks, water/methanol is the only major thing next, but I have a feeling there will be more lol!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

DCFAB.US said:


> That's how and why he found someone to install an LSD! NOBODYwill touch the DSG!


You must not be in a good area for it, plenty of shops do them up here for DSG's.


----------



## DCFAB.US (Jan 17, 2015)

drtechy said:


> You must not be in a good area for it, plenty of shops do them up here for DSG's.


Where are you having the install done? I'll buy you beer when I come up there!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

DCFAB.US said:


> Where are you having the install done? I'll buy you beer when I come up there!


It's a shop called Drive Auto Works, they're in Mountainside, NJ. 

posted via tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Picked her up the other day, just breaking in the new clutch now. 

Also ordered LED tail lights for her

posted via tapatalk


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Also ordered LED tail lights for her
> 
> posted via tapatalk


Where did you order your LED tails from? I cracked the housing on one of my stock taillights a couple weeks ago and was thinking when I get around to replacing them, maybe I'll look for LEDs.

GTarr


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

GTarr said:


> Where did you order your LED tails from? I cracked the housing on one of my stock taillights a couple weeks ago and was thinking when I get around to replacing them, maybe I'll look for LEDs.
> 
> GTarr


He got em on eBay for $600 for the set


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> He got em on eBay for $600 for the set


What he said 

posted via tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I get a lot of people asking for my current build info so I decided to put it on the first page of this thread. I'll keep it updated going forward.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Bored today and took some pictures, loving these LED tails










posted via tapatalk


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Did you notice any changes positive or negative after you did the new air intake system? No MAF?
I have an idea for a custom intake system to get more air in but have to find someone to fabricate it for me. Hint mkvii

Love the headlights and tail lights!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> Did you notice any changes positive or negative after you did the new air intake system? No MAF?
> I have an idea for a custom intake system to get more air in but have to find someone to fabricate it for me. Hint mkvii
> 
> Love the headlights and tail lights!


Lots more sound obviously, but I also feel like it has a little more low end torque. That could just be me though, ya never know lol. It has a maf bung underneath but I'm currently running a mafless tune so I didn't hook it up. Curious to hear/see what your idea is! I like when people do things differently instead of following the cookie cutter format out there for intakes. 

And thanks, I love them too!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Here's some more data from the guy who made my intake



















posted via tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

New seats for FrankenBeetle have arrived!










posted via tapatalk


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Are those A5 seats? 

Just had a customer come and n with an S5 and I was eye balling his seats but couldn't find any listed for sale. 

You going to have them wrapped like your other seats? I remember you a full custom upholstery done a while back


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> Are those A5 seats?
> 
> Just had a customer come and n with an S5 and I was eye balling his seats but couldn't find any listed for sale.
> 
> You going to have them wrapped like your other seats? I remember you a full custom upholstery done a while back


They're out of an Sline TT. And nah I'm just going to leave them grey as is. I'll probably sell my stock setup.


----------



## cruisermitchell (Mar 10, 2017)

awesome build looks you have gone all out minus nitrous or adding meth. I gotta laugh on your original thread you posted you don't normally mod your cars. I'm guessing until you got the beetle. I believe your build is one of the most in depth ones i can find without looking on the corporate sponsored builds. I'm hoping you can answer a question for me with that much mods made what kind of number are you laying down at the track. I ran a very disappointing 15 flat unmodified. Please give me some good news of your super beetle blowing that number away.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

cruisermitchell said:


> awesome build looks you have gone all out minus nitrous or adding meth. I gotta laugh on your original thread you posted you don't normally mod your cars. I'm guessing until you got the beetle. I believe your build is one of the most in depth ones i can find without looking on the corporate sponsored builds. I'm hoping you can answer a question for me with that much mods made what kind of number are you laying down at the track. I ran a very disappointing 15 flat unmodified. Please give me some good news of your super beetle blowing that number away.


Hahaha, thanks! Yea the water methanol kit has been sitting on the shelf for a while, I really need to get that in and tuned for it lol! 

But anyway, sorry but the car doesn't going on the track, so I don't have any 1/4 mile times.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

MKII TT Sline seats Installed! Love them, and the brackets lined right up, no drilling no nothing!










posted via Tapatalk


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

drtechy said:


> MKII TT Sline seats Installed! Love them, and the brackets lined right up, no drilling no nothing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

buickman_86 said:


> Looks nice!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, they're a huge improvement in the comfort department, so I'm happy!

posted via Tapatalk


----------



## leftygibsonplyr (Feb 16, 2006)

Those look great. Nice swap! :thumbup:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

leftygibsonplyr said:


> Those look great. Nice swap! :thumbup:


Thanks!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Loved the Bilstein PSS10's so much on my R32 decided to get them for the FrankenBeetle










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

:thumbup:


My goal after getting the LSD installed is to do coilovers. I'm aiming for these or ideally the Ridecontrols with the active module 


How's the ride in the R32? Is it real stiff or are they still comfortable for everyday use? My biggest issue is the wifey drives the car half the time so I can't get anything too stiff. The instant adjustability on the fly was drawling me towards the active system 

I keep telling myself I'm going to "only do xx and xxx to it and I'm done".... until the next shiny thing I see comes along lol


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> My goal after getting the LSD installed is to do coilovers. I'm aiming for these or ideally the Ridecontrols with the active module
> ...


LOL, I know how that goes! I love the idea of the ride control ones but I just couldn't justify the increase in price with how easy the PSS10's are to adjust manually. 

The ride on the R32 has been fantastic! I've got them set 7 in the front and 6 in the rear right now, a bit stiff, but it feels great. I tried it as low a setting as 4 in the front and 3 in the rear, and it was pretty dam comfortable, just not how I like it. Really depends on how low you ride them too I'm sure, it'll be interesting to see and feel the difference between the R32 and beetle after installing them.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

As always, thanks for the great feedback! If they're that easy to adjust then I may go with the PSS10s and save some $$


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> As always, thanks for the great feedback! If they're that easy to adjust then I may go with the PSS10s and save some $$


Simple, it does require laying on the ground, but other than that you just reach your hand behind the wheel to the adjustment knob and turn. Don't even have to open the hood lol!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Got the PSS10's installed yesterday. Drove the piss out of it today and they've been great! Not surprised since I've been very happy with them on the R32 already, but it's definitely quite step above the Koni's. Especially the springs, they're much beefier. Not sure what the spring rate differences are, but simply looking at the thickness of the springs themselves the Bilsteins are much thicker. While the stock front sway bar end links fit perfectly, I do plan to install a set of custom end links. I plan to put a bit more pre-load on the sway bar to stiffen the front end up a bit more.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Keep an eye on those aftermarket mount bushings, they can and will fail. I feel like I caught this one just in time as one was about to tear itself completely apart. I shouldn't have waited, as soon as I saw shavings I should have torn it apart. In any case, since SPM doesn't make these anymore I decided to take a chance and order the VF Engineering replacement bushings. I got lucky and they fit very well.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Ripped out the rear valance and trimmed the bumper clips foe the valance. Looks so much better now









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tobiascuypers (Jun 22, 2017)

drtechy said:


> Ripped out the rear valance and trimmed the bumper clips foe the valance. Looks so much better now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How did you get the hatch lever to paint match the car? Did you make some inserts and paint match them?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

tobiascuypers said:


> How did you get the hatch lever to paint match the car? Did you make some inserts and paint match them?


It's actually not paint matched, just looks that way because of the lighting, it's black underneath unfortunately. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

tobiascuypers said:


> How did you get the hatch lever to paint match the car? Did you make some inserts and paint match them?


I took my logo apart to paint it. Black emblem, body color background


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Been a while, haven't done too much. Mostly waiting on parts for the 3.6 swap. Piston rings should be there within a week so my engine builder can finish the rebuild. Then it'll be time to order the LSD and clutch for the transmission. 

Did get the oil cooler and bracket together thanks to a buddy of mine who has a nice fab shop at work. Looking forward to putting it in.










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

More parts for Frankenbeetle's winter makeover have arrived, new GSR spoiler, new wheels&tires, new front lip, and new studs as the old ones have started to rust.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spinnetti_ (Aug 15, 2016)

drtechy said:


> Keep an eye on those aftermarket mount bushings, they can and will fail. I feel like I caught this one just in time as one was about to tear itself completely apart. I shouldn't have waited, as soon as I saw shavings I should have torn it apart. In any case, since SPM doesn't make these anymore I decided to take a chance and order the VF Engineering replacement bushings. I got lucky and they fit very well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And this is why urethane blows... Its super cheap to buy as a raw material, looks fancy and easy to mould, but just plain sucks (takes a set, decomposes, harsh NVH) compared to higer than stock durometer rubber. That's my number 1 thing to look for in the aftermarket parts to see if the stuff is cheap or properly engineered. In the Toyota world, this is why all the TRD squishy bits are rubber not urethane.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Spinnetti_ said:


> And this is why urethane blows... Its super cheap to buy as a raw material, looks fancy and easy to mould, but just plain sucks (takes a set, decomposes, harsh NVH) compared to higer than stock durometer rubber. That's my number 1 thing to look for in the aftermarket parts to see if the stuff is cheap or properly engineered. In the Toyota world, this is why all the TRD squishy bits are rubber not urethane.


Rubber breaks too, nothing is indestructible. I'd say almost 80k miles of hard driving is pretty good for a bushing. God knows if they were rubber they would have cracked and fallen apart long before this did. Not to mention how much engine slop I would have had the whole time along with wheel hop. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Since I have so much other stuff going on with this car I keep postponing the audio. But I really wanted android auto so went ahead and bought one of these rcd330g's. Seems to work pretty well, pretty dam happy for the price.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DCFAB.US (Jan 17, 2015)

drtechy said:


> Since I have so much other stuff going on with this car I keep postponing the audio. But I really wanted android auto so went ahead and bought one of these rcd330g's. Seems to work pretty well, pretty dam happy for the price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mario do you use torque or similar performance app and have you used it on the rcd330g?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

DCFAB.US said:


> Mario do you use torque or similar performance app and have you used it on the rcd330g?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't tried it, but I will now. Is torque enabled for Android Auto?


----------



## DCFAB.US (Jan 17, 2015)

drtechy said:


> I haven't tried it, but I will now. Is torque enabled for Android Auto?


It is on the Eonon units so I would assume that it’s the same android platform


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

DCFAB.US said:


> It is on the Eonon units so I would assume that it’s the same android platform
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not android though, this only has android auto, so slightly different. This is the factory option for most VWs now. In any case I did get some gauges working but this is essentially the only view you get on android auto with torque. You can change the gauges, colors, etc, but you don't get full use of the torque app. This is in my R32 which has the same android auto functionality.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## amunford11 (Oct 18, 2014)

*Wheels*

How much for those red wheels and tires?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

amunford11 said:


> How much for those red wheels and tires?


I'm not selling them right now, most likely will go on my R32


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Still not 100% on these Rotiforms but am still waiting for proper spacers for the front. I do like the way they sit in the rear though. And some pictures of both my dubs after a wash yesterday since we had some nice weather here in NJ.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Closeup on the front


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

More winter makeover parts arrivals


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

drtechy said:


> More winter makeover parts arrivals


Awesome wheel, can not wait to see it mounted


----------



## Stu3 (Jul 17, 2012)

I prefer the front spacers over the rear. fwiw. i like the symetrical gap


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

KCXTWO said:


> Awesome wheel, can not wait to see it mounted


Got it mounted












Stu3 said:


> I prefer the front spacers over the rear. fwiw. i like the symetrical gap


I here ya, we'll see how it looks with the correct spacers hopefully tomorrow


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Some updates, wheels on with proper spacers, was able to clear with 8mm. Also some better interior shots. 

New spoiler for the front and rear are being painted, so hopefully have those back within a few weeks.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Dash is put and keyboard fabric removed. Just trying to decide between gloss black and matte black for it.


----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)

Carbon Fiber an option? That wheel is beautiful!!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Vettes said:


> Carbon Fiber an option? That wheel is beautiful!!


Thanks, and yea thought about c.f. on the whole dash but decided the cost wouldn't be worth it so have gone ahead with gloss black. Just waiting for it to get back from the paint shop.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Got an intake valve cleaning done finally after 96k miles Lol! Island Sport Works in NJ did a great job and said it was pretty caked on there
lol!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Out with the old rusty studs and in with the Rennline stud kit. Hopefully these won't rust.

Old vs new:

Old Studs: 










New Studs:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

More makeover parts (Rear BBK) arrived and parts back from paint!


----------



## catman (Jan 31, 2001)

Is it hard to remove that dash trim (the radio surround, upper glove box stuff)? Is it one piece or several that you just have semi-stuck together for the photo? My wife's gloss black trim blinds her when the sun hits it and so she wants me to either swap it for the new '18 Beetle Coast surfboard trim or come up with some other solution (paint it more of a matte black or something). I was not sure how to get it off without breaking anything and since its new, I did not want to experiment by poking around before I have a better idea of how it is attached...


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

catman said:


> Is it hard to remove that dash trim (the radio surround, upper glove box stuff)? Is it one piece or several that you just have semi-stuck together for the photo? My wife's gloss black trim blinds her when the sun hits it and so she wants me to either swap it for the new '18 Beetle Coast surfboard trim or come up with some other solution (paint it more of a matte black or something). I was not sure how to get it off without breaking anything and since its new, I did not want to experiment by poking around before I have a better idea of how it is attached...


Honestly it's relatively easy. It is 3 pieces, there are some hidden screws you have to take out before you can just yank it out. One screw on either side that you have to access by taking the panels off the side of the dashboard. Then there's one behind the headlight switch. There are two above the cluster, 4 behind the vents that surround the radio, 4 inside the upper glove box once you remove the plastic insert. Once you get all those screws out it is simply clipped in, so you just have to use some pry tools to pull the pieces out.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Dash back in and new spoiler on!



















That profile though! Love it!


----------



## catman (Jan 31, 2001)

drtechy said:


> Honestly it's relatively easy. It is 3 pieces, there are some hidden screws you have to take out before you can just yank it out. One screw on either side that you have to access by taking the panels off the side of the dashboard. Then there's one behind the headlight switch. There are two above the cluster, 4 behind the vents that surround the radio, 4 inside the upper glove box once you remove the plastic insert. Once you get all those screws out it is simply clipped in, so you just have to use some pry tools to pull the pieces out.


Thank you very much, that is extremely helpful!


----------



## jetpuck73 (Aug 28, 2017)

That looks sick!!!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jetpuck73 said:


> That looks sick!!!


Thanks  , winter makeover is coming along


----------



## Enricovw (Oct 20, 2017)

Now that's a good looking dash trim :thumbup:

AND you need to put some bling on that dead pedal :laugh:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Enricovw said:


> Now that's a good looking dash trim :thumbup:
> 
> AND you need to put some bling on that dead pedal :laugh:


Thanks, and lol I already have some, just haven't installed it permanently yet


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Few more photos since it was sunny out today


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Little walk around video for ****s and giggles


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Updated modification list on first post


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

This picture gets me excited for my new brakes. Few more things need to show up and then it's off to stripping and powdercoating.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

So got some more brake parts in, got the new front lip on, and raised the rear a smidge. Also looking at new wheels, these Rotiforms just aren't cutting it for me. They require too large of a spacer to clear the brakes in the front, and now with the new larger brakes going on the rear I'm sure they'll need too much back there too. Looking at some Neuspeeds most likely again.


----------



## dsamdPlus3 (Mar 17, 2018)

drtechy said:


> So got some more brake parts in, got the new front lip on, and raised the rear a smidge. Also looking at new wheels, these Rotiforms just aren't cutting it for me. They require too large of a spacer to clear the brakes in the front, and now with the new larger brakes going on the rear I'm sure they'll need too much back there too. Looking at some Neuspeeds most likely again.


I knew I spotted some 18z. Good luck on the install. In terms of wheels, BBS's CH-Rs look similar to your Rotiforms, with more concaveness so they could work with your brakes if you like the look. Probably won't like the price though. _Definitely not suggesting it cause I want to run the same setup._ :laugh:


----------



## Yogibearal (Apr 17, 2014)

drtechy said:


> MKII TT Sline seats Installed! Love them, and the brackets lined right up, no drilling no nothing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you get power to them? How do you adjust electric seats in a Beetle?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Yogibearal said:


> Did you get power to them? How do you adjust electric seats in a Beetle?


I ended up running new power and ground lines directly to them. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

New shoes coming, not happy with the fitment on the Rotiforms


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

They've arrived!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

2 more touches and the makeover is complete. This was at a show earlier today, was the only watercooler beetle though :-(


----------



## p3yro (Apr 8, 2009)

do you happen to know if that GSR rear spoiler breaks down into 2 parts for paint?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

p3yro said:


> do you happen to know if that GSR rear spoiler breaks down into 2 parts for paint?


I don't believe it does, looked like the two pieces were glued but I could be wrong. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Some professional shots finally! I'll be uploading more over the next few days. She gets dropped off today for new BBK!!!!!


----------



## jetpuck73 (Aug 28, 2017)

Looks sweet!! Did you plasti dip your front and rear vw badges?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jetpuck73 said:


> Looks sweet!! Did you plasti dip your front and rear vw badges?


Thanks! The badges are painted


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Just a cool shot from my photoshoot I thought I'd share


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Rear BBK is getting there. Ended up having to get rear GTI spindles to work with the brackets. Of course they're still modifying brackets and other things to make it work. Hopefully it's all worth it


----------



## amunford11 (Oct 18, 2014)

Are the Rotiforms for sale?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

amunford11 said:


> Are the Rotiforms for sale?


They were sold a while ago


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Brakes are done! Of course now I need an upgraded master cylinder as the pedal travel is terrible. So I ordered up a TTRS one, hopefully that does the trick and I don't have to replace the booster too!


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

I like how you blacked out the parking brake caliper rather than drew attention to it

Hey were you able to get any close ups of the lower rear valence?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> I like how you blacked out the parking brake caliper rather than drew attention to it
> 
> Hey were you able to get any close ups of the lower rear valence?


Here you go


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Something new in the works


----------



## greg1951 (Mar 9, 2018)

*Beetle Bumper Cover removeal*

Do you think you could send me some instructions for front bumper cover removal. Thanks G [email protected]


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

greg1951 said:


> Do you think you could send me some instructions for front bumper cover removal. Thanks G [email protected]


If you have a gmail account I can share the manuals with you, otherwise I don't have a diy for removing it.


----------



## greg1951 (Mar 9, 2018)

*manuals*

I do [email protected] Thanks Greg


----------



## greg1951 (Mar 9, 2018)

*manuals*

[email protected] thanks g


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

greg1951 said:


> [email protected] thanks g


You should have an email from google drive with the link now.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

MK6 Brake Booster and TTRS Master Cylinder installed! WOW! This thing brakes like nothing else I've ever driven. So flat, no nose diving, and almost no ABS engagement when slamming on them. This whole process was an absolute pain in the ass, and very expensive. Worth it? I'm not sure, but is it a HUGE improvement? ABSOLUTELY!


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

drtechy said:


> MK6 Brake Booster and TTRS Master Cylinder installed! WOW! This thing brakes like nothing else I've ever driven. So flat, no nose diving, and almost no ABS engagement when slamming on them. This whole process was an absolute pain in the ass, and very expensive. Worth it? I'm not sure, but is it a HUGE improvement? ABSOLUTELY!


That’s the new Mc pictured? I see 22 ingraved in the end. What is that?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> That’s the new Mc pictured? I see 22 ingraved in the end. What is that?


Yup that's the TTRS one, not sure what the engraved markings are, probably just production numbers or something. Also just an FYI in case you're thinking about it, the TTS and TTRS master cylinders are the same. You can find the TTS ones all day long on car-part.com.


----------



## p3yro (Apr 8, 2009)

do you think that the master and booster upgrade would be needed for just the Toureg front upgrade?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

p3yro said:


> do you think that the master and booster upgrade would be needed for just the Toureg front upgrade?


Sorry I didn't see this post from a while ago, but yes I do think you'll need it. The beetle master and booster are very small in comparison. I ran without the upgrade and front touareg upgrade on the brakes, but I definitely lost pedal travel even then because of it.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Dubs at the Gap was awesome!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Dropped the Beetle off over the weekend for a complete timing service and install of the CTS Boss 500 Turbo (GTX2867R) kit. Needless to say I'm excited!

Kit: http://www.ctsturbo.com/cart/products/CTS_Turbo_EA888_1_2_0T_BOSS_KIT_MK6_GTI_MK5_GTI_TSI_engine-5066-511.html


----------



## Hateocracy (Mar 22, 2018)

Dude, I love this. Keep on!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Hateocracy said:


> Dude, I love this. Keep on!


Thanks, appreciate it!

So unfortunately I picked up the car last week and on my ride home something in the bottomend gave way. Lots of knocking and terrible noises going on. So just waiting for the shop to dig back into it and decide just what we'll do. Most likely I'll be re-building the motor with forged internals and upgraded head, but all depends what exactly they find that failed in the bottomend. It definitely was on it's way out already as the base file we had barely pushed 16psi, so it definitely wasn't the turbo that blew the motor unfortunately. I'll keep updating as I get more information.


----------



## DCFAB.US (Jan 17, 2015)

Damn Mario! I’m in process of 1st ever IS38 swap on 2.0 gen3 beetle. I’m curious as well what gave...I’m hoping for 400 whp on stock internals. I have an extra 09 2.0 from GTI I replaced for friend with spun balance shaft bearing if you want it Free 99!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

DCFAB.US said:


> Damn Mario! I’m in process of 1st ever IS38 swap on 2.0 gen3 beetle. I’m curious as well what gave...I’m hoping for 400 whp on stock internals. I have an extra 09 2.0 from GTI I replaced for friend with spun balance shaft bearing if you want it Free 99!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll definitely keep it in mind, I'm hoping to have definite answer on everything by the end of the week next week.


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

DCFAB.US said:


> Damn Mario! I’m in process of 1st ever IS38 swap on 2.0 gen3 beetle. I’m curious as well what gave...I’m hoping for 400 whp on stock internals. I have an extra 09 2.0 from GTI I replaced for friend with spun balance shaft bearing if you want it Free 99!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have any posts on what all you have had to do for this upgrade? I am at the point of that would be my next performance upgrade. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DCFAB.US (Jan 17, 2015)

buickman_86 said:


> You have any posts on what all you have had to do for this upgrade? I am at the point of that would be my next performance upgrade.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll try and put together list.... it is difficult but I am sourcing mostly OEM components and custom fitting things. Please PM when/if you are ready and I'd be glad to discuss.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Well turned out to be a rod bearing that disintegrated and failed. So now the motor is being fully built, I'm hoping it's done by show season but of course every machine shop will be swamped during the winter with motor builds so I may end up missing a few shows with the beetle.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Update original post with complete motor build details and other things being done this winter.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Well was dropping off parts to the shop for the motor build. Had them install my lift kit on my Alltrack. 

So sad to see the beetle sitting there but very excited that all parts are now in, and we are just waiting on the block and head to come back from the machine shop. 

Here's the Alltrack in the meantime lol (Stock on top, lifted on bottom)


----------



## BasicallyA911 (Aug 2, 2018)

drtechy said:


> Well was dropping off parts to the shop for the motor build. Had them install my lift kit on my Alltrack.
> 
> So sad to see the beetle sitting there but very excited that all parts are now in, and we are just waiting on the block and head to come back from the machine shop.
> 
> Here's the Alltrack in the meantime lol (Stock on top, lifted on bottom)


Sad to hear about what happened to the bug, but happy it is being fully built. Cannot wait to see it when it is done. And the Alltrack is looking nice! Happy New Year dude!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Shop sent me build pics!!!!


----------



## BasicallyA911 (Aug 2, 2018)

That looks super clean dude!!! Glad to see it coming along nicely. Can't wait to get our two bugs together once yours is complete!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

BasicallyA911 said:


> That looks super clean dude!!! Glad to see it coming along nicely. Can't wait to get our two bugs together once yours is complete!


Thanks man, can't wait for it either!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Motor and trans are back in the car. Island Sport works is now fabbing up intercooler boost hoses and then they just have the oil cooler to mount. First fire up soon! Onto some pics

Old intercooler width for perspective first:










Oil Cooler shown below for size comparison:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Shop posted more photos of work getting done


----------



## Dualkatz (Mar 1, 2019)

*Very Nice*

That's a very nice and clean install! I'm guessing they had to notch out the bumper rebar to get the cooler mounted high enough? 

Sorry, still a VW noob and not sure what they look like with the "pretty bits" removed. lol


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Dualkatz said:


> That's a very nice and clean install! I'm guessing they had to notch out the bumper rebar to get the cooler mounted high enough?
> 
> Sorry, still a VW noob and not sure what they look like with the "pretty bits" removed. lol


Yup, without doing so the intercooler would be way too low to the ground and then they'd have to start cutting the bumper and everything.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm so excited and frustrated lol She's back, but of course now it's time to take it easy and break in the clutch well. 

Not great pics yet, but here are some.


----------



## p3yro (Apr 8, 2009)

Looking sharp


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

So been working out the kinks on everything of course. Car died on the road during testing due to the low pressure fuel pump failing. So I've gone ahead and gotten the TTRS LPFP and Torqbyte PM3 controller installed. For some reason it died on me again, but I think it's just a wiring issue, so hopefully get that worked out soon.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Got the wiring worked out and ended up replacing the stock fuel pump control module as well. Trying to finish out the break in mileage now. 

Then onto the dyno for tuning and a bunch of different shows as usual!


----------



## Felix C (Nov 19, 2018)

Did you get the heads flowed before and after mods?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Felix C said:


> Did you get the heads flowed before and after mods?


No, didn't really see the need since I just wanted it built up for strength, didn't have it ported and polished.


----------



## Felix C (Nov 19, 2018)

drtechy said:


> No, didn't really see the need since I just wanted it built up for strength, didn't have it ported and polished.


stock camshaft?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Felix C said:


> stock camshaft?


Island Sport Works Knife Edge Crank https://store.islandsportworks.com/product/is-works-knife-edge-crankshaft/

Full engine build specs are on the first page of this thread, along with all the other modifications to the car.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Finally got her a full size spare. Good friend of mine helped make the floor to showcase it. Still some more tweaking to get it perfect, plus I'll be adding a little something under the wheel to make it pop, but I'm loving it so far.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Got it all finished up and added a touch underneath the spare as a little throwback to the keyboard fabric I had everywhere before. Also the gorilla mat is removable and held on by velcro.


----------



## mainuh18 (May 4, 2019)

Dr.Techy -
New member here, a bit of a gearhead.
While our '13 Turbo Convertible is Metallic Reef Blue with Black Leather interior, your hardtop Slate Grey Metallic is a beautiful presentation.
Your Rim choice sets off its stance particularly well. 

Two thumbs up - GREAT LOOKING car.

rob


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

mainuh18 said:


> Dr.Techy -
> New member here, a bit of a gearhead.
> While our '13 Turbo Convertible is Metallic Reef Blue with Black Leather interior, your hardtop Slate Grey Metallic is a beautiful presentation.
> Your Rim choice sets off its stance particularly well.
> ...


Thanks Rob! Welcome to the Beetle club!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

So of course with any build you find little things as you drive it that you want to change/fix. 

1. Found the oil pan I received from USP earlier last year was actually revised by Wortec due to leaks, and mine began to leak. So I am swapping in their new revision with an oem gasket. 

2. New throttle body pipe sits a little too close to the fans for my comfort, so I'm having a bracket added to hold it against the trans more firmly.

3. Having a w/m bung added pre-map to the throttle body in case I decide to go down the w/m route

4. DKM Twin Disc clutch is coming out and Southbend Stage 3 Daily going back in. Really wasn't happy with the DKM. I kept getting stuck in gear and having to kill the engine just to get it out. Did that twice while rolling on the highway, that was fun. Also it wasn't consistent at all, would grab in a different spot constantly, especially in reverse it was terrible. Shop bled it countless times, and all fluid was clear with no bubbles, yet continued to have problems. So bye bye to DKM lol

5. Going to try and fit one of two turbo blankets I got. One is the standard for a gtx2867r but I don't think it'll fit with the manifold that the CTS boss 500 kit uses, so I also got the CTS KO4 turbo blanket from CTS as they think it will fit. So we'll give both those a try. 

6. Last but not least, the engine bay temperatures are still very hot, and they always have been with the lack of airflow into the engine bay. So looking into a few vents for the front, depressurization vents for the top of the hood, and a vent to direct air more directly over the oil cooler. 

Funny how when you think you've done a huge project and it's almost over, more stuff pops up lol


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

drtechy said:


> Thanks Rob! Welcome to the Beetle club!





drtechy said:


> So of course with any build you find little things as you drive it that you want to change/fix.
> 
> 1. Found the oil pan I received from USP earlier last year was actually revised by Wortec due to leaks, and mine began to leak. So I am swapping in their new revision with an oem gasket.
> 
> ...


Got everything done except for number 6. Just going to hold off on chopping up my hood for now lol

Also the CTS KO4 blanket fit perfect over the CTS Boss 500 kit. 










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

Perhaps the bumper from the Dune Beetle with the front venting would help with the underhood temps.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Dan00Hawk said:


> Perhaps the bumper from the Dune Beetle with the front venting would help with the underhood temps.


I love the Dune bumper, and I'm sure that would help slightly, but the issue still remains getting the hot air out, so a cut in the hood would still have to happen. At the same time, converting to that bumper would involve side skirts as well and a ton of paint. It's just too much to get extra air when I can just start cutting lol


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I've gotta say, I missed the southbend stage 3 daily clutch. The DKM twin disc was terrible in comparison. I never knew where the DKM would grab, and it bled clean and clear with no bubbles every time. Can't wait to get it back on the dyno


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Been working on my other cars lately with some maintenance items. But did cut out all the turn signal support and brackets associated in the bumper to open up for more air to get to the oil cooler. I also ordered some sheet metal to start forming my duct to direct the air up directly to the oil cooler. 










Oh and here's a shot of me and my R32 on the Lime Rock Autocross, such a fun day!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

This was a fun project, never tried anything like this before. Took a sheet of aluminum and quickly made some duct work to force air up to the oil cooler for FrankenBeetle 

The only real roadblock was I couldn't find a manual metal shrinker anywhere locally. Even took a trip to Harbor Freight to get a riveter and some other things, and they were sold out of them. So just made a relief cut and riveted it. I'm going to test fit tomorrow after the epoxy dries for the mesh. If all fits well I'll spray it all matte black and she should be good to go. One day I'll order a metal shrinker so I can make it out of a solid sheet without making any cuts.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Morning 2 on #FrankenBeetle vent project. Ended up having to cut it down a bit and reshape a little, but no more relief cut. Then gave it a quick spray and mounted it. Very happy with how it came out, just going to do a little touch up on the rivets so they're not as visible.


----------



## b04e (Jul 9, 2019)

*Tuck and Roll*

Much respect on your build. 

Looking to move past the factory 18x8J ET48 wheels and 235/45R18 tires. The suspension will be lowered to a sport/track setup with correct geometry, not stanced. The goal is to be as flush and wide as possible with no rubbing or fender modifications.

What is the current total offset on your current build front and rear? Do you have any clearance or rubbing issues? Could you push out any further? It's been impossible to gather accurate information by combing the threads due to lack of details.

Cheers


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

b04e said:


> Much respect on your build.
> 
> Looking to move past the factory 18x8J ET48 wheels and 235/45R18 tires. The suspension will be lowered to a sport/track setup with correct geometry, not stanced. The goal is to be as flush and wide as possible with no rubbing or fender modifications.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'm not sure of the total offset, the wheels are 19x9 et45, the fronts have no spacer, and the rears I have a 15mm spacer. But the rears are also on gti spindles, so they may be ever so slightly different from regular beetle ones. I have no rubbing issues though, and there's still more room, especially in the front obviously.


----------



## b04e (Jul 9, 2019)

drtechy said:


> Thanks, I'm not sure of the total offset, the wheels are 19x9 et45, the fronts have no spacer, and the rears I have a 15mm spacer. But the rears are also on gti spindles, so they may be ever so slightly different from regular beetle ones. I have no rubbing issues though, and there's still more room, especially in the front obviously.



Thanks. The rears always sit in further and will likely get spacers so I can run a symmetrical setup. It's the fronts I'm worried about. Do you happen to recall your front setup when you had the Rotiforms?

Also, if you find you need more airflow through your mesh vent I've been happy with the aluminum material from customcargrills.com in the past. They publish open area which makes the caparison quite easy.

Cheers


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

b04e said:


> Thanks. The rears always sit in further and will likely get spacers so I can run a symmetrical setup. It's the fronts I'm worried about. Do you happen to recall your front setup when you had the Rotiforms?
> 
> Also, if you find you need more airflow through your mesh vent I've been happy with the aluminum material from customcargrills.com in the past. They publish open area which makes the caparison quite easy.
> 
> Cheers


The front setup with the rotiforms was bad, I think I had to use a 15mm spacer just to clear the front brakes with those wheels. And they were very heavy. 

That website seems to be down, but I'll keep an eye if it comes back up. Doesn't look too different of a process than what I did.


----------



## b04e (Jul 9, 2019)

drtechy said:


> The front setup with the rotiforms was bad, I think I had to use a 15mm spacer just to clear the front brakes with those wheels. And they were very heavy.
> 
> That website seems to be down, but I'll keep an eye if it comes back up. Doesn't look too different of a process than what I did.


Maybe they were having technical difficulties, works on my side.

Yea, brakes are next. I have a few more options there so I'm starting with wheel fitment and working backwards from there.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

b04e said:


> Maybe they were having technical difficulties, works on my side.
> 
> Yea, brakes are next. I have a few more options there so I'm starting with wheel fitment and working backwards from there.


I meant to come back and post up about that site. Great suggestion, I just ordered a bunch of samples from them, I have some things I want try.


----------



## b04e (Jul 9, 2019)

drtechy said:


> I meant to come back and post up about that site. Great suggestion, I just ordered a bunch of samples from them, I have some things I want try.


I'll keep an eye out for the results


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Coming soon!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

A few things that have been getting done:

New tubular crash bar










New strut tower brace





























Pick the car up tomorrow so I'll have pics of the vent and where it ended up!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

All back together, now just have to find a place to cut the front of the hood to complete the hood project.


----------



## DASCBJ (Jun 27, 2016)

That looks so awesome. I just got a 2014 R-Line and you've given so much inspiration, I'm just jonesing to mod it. You mention cutting the front, I was thinking that too. Where there looks like premade slots that cover the airbox vent?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

DASCBJ said:


> That looks so awesome. I just got a 2014 R-Line and you've given so much inspiration, I'm just jonesing to mod it. You mention cutting the front, I was thinking that too. Where there looks like premade slots that cover the airbox vent?


Thanks! Appreciate it! And yup, trying to replicate the look of the GRC/Rallycross Beetle hood.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Some better shots of the new crash bar and new oil cooler location




















Better shot of the hood vent:










Also relocated the ambient temperature sensor instead of having it dangle:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Finished up the passenger fog grill/vent


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Safety first


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Vents complete and installed


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

New VTA catch can just arrived! Been looking for the perfect one and Vibrant has delivered!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Dyno tune finally done. Still stock injectors and stock hpfp so it started cutting out whenever we pushed boost too far, but I'm very happy with the numbers. Especially considering it was 85 degrees in the shop today. 

390whp and 399wtq










PS. I need fuel! Lol


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Glad to see your still with the program, looks good too.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Carbon Steel said:


> Glad to see your still with the program, looks good too.


Thanks, and heck yeah, I'll never stop with this car!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Vibrant VTA catch can install complete. Rear pcv capped off also.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

My proudest moment at any car show! Speed & Style award at Dubs At The Gap this year! Truly honored, and it's now my favorite trophy!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Fender liner and belly pan took some damage when my bumper popped off on the driver's side a couple weeks ago. New fender liner and belly pan came in though and are all buttoned up now


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Still looks great, maybe better


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Well lost 3rd gear the other day. Not sure what it is, but having the trans dropped and split open to see what's going on. Hoping it's just a syncro so that we can get it rebuilt and back on the road. At least it happen at the end of the season though, so no big events being missed.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

She's back and shifting smooth again! Little project on the horizon, Alpil front bumper! Going to pick it up this weekend. Not sure when I'll have a chance to get it painted and all, but I'm very excited for this, been wanting one for year! And the frontend could really use it!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Picked up the bumper today, it's definitely going to need a bunch of trimming on the inside to fit over the intercooler and boost pipes. Hopefully talk to a body shop next week and see what it'll take to get done.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

New steering wheel came in from UROTuning today. Pretty happy with it, love the alcantara sides and carbon fiber trim. Subtle differences from the old cf wheel, but I'm glad I went for it.


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

I really appreciate your updates and see how you are continuing to build your bug! Keep up the good work!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Dan00Hawk said:


> I really appreciate your updates and see how you are continuing to build your bug! Keep up the good work!


Thanks so much!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Today's project was a splash shield for my VTA catch can. This catch can is great, but under load I'm of course getting a lot of crap coming through the filter. So I'm constantly having to clean up the battery, valve cover, and ECU cover and misc wires.

So I started with some cardboard to get the basic shape I knew I could make without having to weld. Since unfortunately I cannot weld. Then I moved onto some soft aluminum, made some cuts and folds and held the folds together using rivets. I'm going to paint it Black, and if it works out without making a worse mess I may take it to a welder/fabricator to make me a nice piece out of steel that's all welded. For now though I think this came out pretty good for a few hours of work. Onto the pics


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Well that design didn't work out, made it difficult to get hoses on and off, and couldn't get to the dipstick. So going to try this instead


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I think this is going to be much better









And a little vinyl to make sure these people pumping my gas remember 93 octane!


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

Hmmm, it looks almost as though you should have the vent blocked off & have a vent line going to a small open to the air collection tank. 

Just my two bits...


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Bobdhd said:


> Hmmm, it looks almost as though you should have the vent blocked off & have a vent line going to a small open to the air collection tank.
> 
> Just my two bits...


So if I'm understanding what you're saying, you want me to block off this vent to atmosphere can to run to vent to atmosphere tank? Either way, oil vapors are going to get vented out somewhere no? I'm sorry if I'm misunderstanding, I've never heard the term air collection tank.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Catch can splash shield v2 in place, guess we'll see how this goes.


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

drtechy said:


> So if I'm understanding what you're saying, you want me to block off this vent to atmosphere can to run to vent to atmosphere tank? Either way, oil vapors are going to get vented out somewhere no? I'm sorry if I'm misunderstanding, I've never heard the term air collection tank.


Yeah, I know it’s daft (mental diarrhea) but it also seems daft that it’s vented to prevent blockage from freezing etc. & blows that rubbish all over the engine compartment. I have to empty mine every 2-3 days, just hoping that in the long run it’ll all be worth hassle.

This whole car has been an amazing project by the way.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Bobdhd said:


> Yeah, I know it’s daft (mental diarrhea) but it also seems daft that it’s vented to prevent blockage from freezing etc. & blows that rubbish all over the engine compartment. I have to empty mine every 2-3 days, just hoping that in the long run it’ll all be worth hassle.
> 
> This whole car has been an amazing project by the way.


Thanks, and the reason I went to a VTA catch can is with the big turbo I found the seal on my oil pan blowing out because of the increased pressure. I also did it to prevent the rear main seal from having issue for the same reason. I think the splash shield will be fine and prevent it from getting everywhere. It's just part of the game, you want to make over double the hp your motor came with stock you're going to have to deal with some things.


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

drtechy said:


> Thanks, and the reason I went to a VTA catch can is with the big turbo I found the seal on my oil pan blowing out because of the increased pressure. I also did it to prevent the rear main seal from having issue for the same reason. I think the splash shield will be fine and prevent it from getting everywhere. It's just part of the game, you want to make over double the hp your motor came with stock you're going to have to deal with some things.


Hmmm, teething issues are a pain but you seem to have things well under control.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

That pipe is tight against the frame on #FrankenBeetle , caused that clamp to come off. As you see I have it fixed, but might be time to have a new pipe fabbed up for this turbo kit.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

How to fit an Alpil fiberglass bumper in a beetle. First step remove passenger seat lol


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Boost pipe teasers! Tyler at Island Sport Works never disappoints!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

So going to put the bumper on the back burner for now. I may work on it myself to make it fit, but it's not going to be a priority for now. 

Boost pipe is done and she's running great


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

Hey ...

I like those black spoked wheels in the first picture.

Could you do me a favor?
Go "over" to the/(my) "*Engine Data, Oil Temperature*" thread and after scanning any of the "Road Test #x" posts, do an oil temperature test run and post it? If you dig into the details of the thread, *BlueBeetle* has a 2012 Turbo which is showing a unique temperature profile. We are both wondering if this is "his" Beetle, or something innate to the 2012 configuration.​
Thanks.​


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

NewBeatle said:


> Hey ...
> 
> I like those black spoked wheels in the first picture.
> 
> ...


Will do, I did post in there today just to clarify that the gen1 vs the gen3 tsi warm up oil temp times are greatly different. You can't really compare the two since it's a completely different head/turbo design.


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

drtechy said:


> I ordered the paint the other day to color match the front side markers. I think when I go back to pick it up I"m going to order the black paint to cover the chrome strips on the doors. Plus I'll order more platinum grey to color match the rear reflectors too.



A very easy v1.0 of taking away the chrome strips on the doors is black electrical tape.
If applied properly, you will be surprised how long it lasts.​


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

NewBeatle said:


> A very easy v1.0 of taking away the chrome strips on the doors is black electrical tape.
> If applied properly, you will be surprised how long it lasts.​


Wow, that was a long time ago, all the chrome on the car has since been painted

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

FrankenBeetle is currently at Island Sport Works getting a bracket made to hold this PROMETH (Tank) where the back seat used to be. As soon as that's complete I'll be wiring in this AEM (Controller) and spraying via a single nozzle to the throttle body pipe pre-map.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Prometh tank installed thanks to Island Sport Works! Can't wait to get it back and start the wiring!










Also new 034 Motorsport Billet engine and transmission mounts arrived


----------



## Zinclay_MK2 (Dec 2, 2008)

It was nice to meet you at Island Sports Works DrTechy. Looking forward to seeing more of your work 👍.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Zinclay_MK2 said:


> It was nice to meet you at Island Sports Works DrTechy. Looking forward to seeing more of your work 👍.


Great meeting you too! Always good to see another beetle owner at my favorite shop!

Few updates now, got the car back and now have to start the wiring.




























Boost Juice arrived as well


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

I love that you are taking this thing to new levels! Keep up the great work and updates!


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

When I read your thread here, I feel like I need an oxygen mask.
And I'm debating installing simple spacers for a 1.5" lift.

Ha.​


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Dan00Hawk said:


> I love that you are taking this thing to new levels! Keep up the great work and updates!


Thanks so much! 



NewBeatle said:


> When I read your thread here, I feel like I need an oxygen mask.
> And I'm debating installing simple spacers for a 1.5" lift.
> 
> Ha.​


Haha, funniest thing is when I read the beginning of this thread and I say I don't mod my cars too much! 

Lift sounds awesome though, I've seen a couple of 12ups with a lift and it looks great!


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

Hey Dr, have you ever done any test/comparison to see if the red coil packs are any better ?

I’ve heard something & nothing about their performance, since you’ve done so much dyno testing etc I’m curious.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Bobdhd said:


> Hey Dr, have you ever done any test/comparison to see if the red coil packs are any better ?
> 
> I’ve heard something & nothing about their performance, since you’ve done so much dyno testing etc I’m curious.


I haven't tested on that particular part. I will say they definitely last longer than OEM, but I highly doubt they offer any performance advantage on my setup.


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

drtechy said:


> I haven't tested on that particular part. I will say they definitely last longer than OEM, but I highly doubt they offer any performance advantage on my setup.


Good to know, that seems a more plausible conclusion than some claims. I personally only noticed a possibility of a slightly smoother idle.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Been working on getting everything for the w/m wired in. Today I finally finished wiring. Still have a few more things to do to get it on the road again but of course all this coronavirus stuff is slowing things down. 

Mid-wiring









Attention to detail, everything wrapped in OEM style tape










Finished


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

drtechy said:


> Been working on getting everything for the w/m wired in. Today I finally finished wiring. Still have a few more things to do to get it on the road again but of course all this coronavirus stuff is slowing things down.
> 
> Mid-wiring
> 
> ...



Dude ...

_WTF_ are you doing here?
Could you take a moment and write about 70 words or so on what your goal is with that box in the back you've shown in a number of posts, and why you had to take your front seat out to activate it? I'm not mocking your method, I'd just like the high level summary.

Also, did you know ... (this is such a small thing) ... they make a headlight switch for the Beetle that will allow you to have good ol' American parking lights? (My current switch is 3 position: OFF, AUTO, ON -- there is no "parking lights" option. You seem to have the same switch.)

My head is spinning ... I need to go lay down.

​​


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

NewBeatle said:


> Dude ...
> 
> _WTF_ are you doing here?
> Could you take a moment and write about 70 words or so on what your goal is with that box in the back you've shown in a number of posts, and why you had to take your front seat out to activate it? I'm not mocking your method, I'd just like the high level summary.
> ...


LOL, So the tank and all the wiring are for water/methanol kit. It's to supplement fueling a bit as up top my stock injectors can't keep up with the amount of air the big turbo is sending in. I don't feel like going down the whole port fuel injection rabbit hole, so this is the next best thing for now. It also helps with keeping valves clean. As far as taking the seats out, I just did that to give myself more room as I'm running wires all over the place. 

Yup, Euro light switch works great, and it's plug and play, no need to code anything.


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

drtechy said:


> LOL, So the tank and all the wiring are for water/methanol kit. It's to supplement fueling a bit as up top my stock injectors can't keep up with the amount of air the big turbo is sending in. I don't feel like going down the whole port fuel injection rabbit hole, so this is the next best thing for now. It also helps with keeping valves clean. As far as taking the seats out, I just did that to give myself more room as I'm running wires all over the place.
> 
> Yup, Euro light switch works great, and it's plug and play, no need to code anything.​



Thank you.

Both for the summary and for the report on the light switch.
I might get one of those.​


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

No problem

So today I wrapped up a few things and got the TTS seats back in. 









Then cut out some stock intake mounts that have been driving me crazy for years and I finally took the saw to them today










Finished all the wiring and hopefully if weather holds out tomorrow may take a test drive. All depends on weather and of course ongoing pandemic. 










Also here is a link to a little video of how I've temporarily setup the AEM controller
https://www.instagram.com/p/B-FokdqHVfY/?igshid=wnksxir1uwic


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Engine bay shot just because lol


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

So ... to brutally belabor the obvious ...








​
All these engine/intake/turbo mods require you to have a flash build available for your engine, correct? Otherwise the ECU would eithera)not know what to do with them or 
b)have a nervous breakdown trying to figure out what to do with them​True?

And so, as of this date, most of this engine work can not be done on the 2019 Beetle Turbo with the Gen 3B(_[email protected]_) engine, right?

P.S., that picture at the top of this thread is lovely.​


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

NewBeatle said:


> So ... to brutally belabor the obvious ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol thanks! So a lot of what I've done over the years yes does need the ECU to be retuned. I used to be a dealer for E-Tuners, so it was very easy and convenient for me. I'm not longer a dealer for them, but none of the things I've done in the last couple of months have required a retune of the ecu. 

As far as nerves, this isn't my only car, so that helps with the nerves a lot. I'm lucky enough that if I do something that causes the car to stop working I have my daily I can just hop into to get around. 

The gen3 motor does present some hurdles, but doesn't mean that this stuff can't be done. Actually the gen3 motor makes it easier in some aspects. The only tough part on the gen3 in the beetle is finding a tuner willing to do whatever you have built.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

So yesterday finally had some decent clear weather so I took her for a spin. Of course I was so anxious I just filled up the tank and took off without logging or anything. Butt Dyno says it's improved though. Much smoother up top, and now I can slam redline without any issues. Of course the next nice day I'll run logs and really see how she's doing, but man that was fun!

Here's just an explanation of where I put the controller and led:






Just a silly video of w/m going in the tank


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

drtechy said:


> _(deleted stuff)_
> 
> The gen3 motor does present some hurdles, but doesn't mean that this stuff can't be done. Actually the gen3 motor makes it easier in some aspects. The only tough part on the gen3 in the beetle is finding a tuner willing to do whatever you have built.​



Perhaps you don't know (and as a 2012 owner why would you?) but the Gen 3 and the Gen 3B(_[email protected]_) engines are different, with the latter being (only) in the 2019 Beetle (but also in the 2018 Tiguan), and at this time has no ECU tune available from any of the usual suspects.

Just an FYI.​


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

NewBeatle said:


> Perhaps you don't know (and as a 2012 owner why would you?) but the Gen 3 and the Gen 3B(_[email protected]_) engines are different, with the latter being (only) in the 2019 Beetle (but also in the 2018 Tiguan), and at this time has no ECU tune available from any of the usual suspects.
> 
> Just an FYI.​


Yea I know, custom tuners should be able to help though, as well as I see APR has a tune for that motor for the Tiguan. It just depends on your particular ECU box code.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

For an 8 year old heavily modified car, this thing is pretty dam clean! Most guys spend a ton of time keeping their wheels and paint clean and perfect while neglecting the important parts. Everything mechanical should be clean also, it's the best way to know if something is leaking or broken. 

Did a little pre-spring cleaning today on everything you normally don't see. 





































And a few interior shots for heck of it


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

So I've been running a mkv gti rear sway bar for years now and finally decided to upgrade. Went with the rsb from 034. Sure is a nice kit!


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

How do you like that swaybar? A little more neutral when off throttle, or a bit more tail happy compared to the MKV GTI one you had?


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

drtechy said:


> So I've been running a mkv gti rear sway bar for years now and finally decided to upgrade. Went with the rsb from 034. Sure is a nice kit!
> 
> 
> { deleted pics }
> ...



So all that weight shifting/tossing is absorbed by those two bolts securing the bar to the frame.

I used to work in the space business and was always fascinated when I saw massive booster engine combustion bells being held together by simple nuts and bolts. I got the same feeling (though on a smaller scale) here.

Did you buy special bolts?
Upgrade them?

And the clamp probably has a story of its own, right?

Revealing pics, and your car looks very clean underneath.

Thanks for posting/logging.
​


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

NewBeatle said:


> So all that weight shifting/tossing is absorbed by those two bolts securing the bar to the frame. Well keep in mind that the factory bar is held the same way. Also they are not directly bolted to the frame, you can see that there is a small end link that it bolts to, which is bolted to a control arm. So it can move with the suspension and the load is spread across the bolts, end links, and control arms.
> 
> I used to work in the space business and was always fascinated when I saw massive booster engine combustion bells being held together by simple nuts and bolts. I got the same feeling (though on a smaller scale) here.
> 
> ...


My answers above  and thanks, I do my best to keep her nice and clean! Helps prevent rust.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Well she's still in the shop getting a half cage and rear shock tower brace welded in. Hopefully have her back in 2 weeks or so.

This arrived though, will finally get those boost spikes under control.


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

drtechy said:


> So I've been running a mkv gti rear sway bar for years now and finally decided to upgrade. Went with the rsb from 034. Sure is a nice kit!



Hi ...

Is *--> this <--* the sway bar you went with?Can you report the diameter of your old SB?
The diameter of your new one?​
What did you decide about the "highly recommended" upgraded "_rear SB end links_"?

Was the installation a clean replacement?(sufficient access for the new bar? all the holes/linkages lined up? simple remove/replace?)​I might be doing this in the next 3 weeks.
​
Thanks.
​


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

NewBeatle said:


> Hi ...
> 
> Is *--> this <--* the sway bar you went with?Can you report the diameter of your old SB?
> The diameter of your new one?​
> ...


I'm not sure of the diameter of my old sb, but the listing says the new one is 25..4mm

Yup that's the one, install was super easy, plenty of room.

Oh and I don't ever replace end links unless they make noise and my stock ones haven't so far.


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm sure I just missed it somewhere in there.. but properly tuning the WGDC map should do the same thing for controlling boost spikes as an EBC, no? Who is doing your tuning? From what I've seen most tunes, to give quicker spool characteristics, drive to 100 WGDC down low, but if you run only what's needed that low without going ham on the P gain, you really shouldn't be exceeding request by more than 1-2 PSI.

Are you running it parallel to the N75 or replacing the N75 with this EBC?

With all the work you're doing... when is the haldex swap happening? Ha ha.

It's really cool seeing all this go into a Beetle. With my wife owning one and having had the opportunity to flog a rental beetle, I honestly think it's a better starting base than a GTI.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

GTIVRon said:


> I'm sure I just missed it somewhere in there.. but properly tuning the WGDC map should do the same thing for controlling boost spikes as an EBC, no? Who is doing your tuning? From what I've seen most tunes, to give quicker spool characteristics, drive to 100 WGDC down low, but if you run only what's needed that low without going ham on the P gain, you really shouldn't be exceeding request by more than 1-2 PSI.
> 
> Are you running it parallel to the N75 or replacing the N75 with this EBC?
> 
> ...


Short of it, there have been a lot of changes to my setup, my boost pipes, sealed up a few pinhole vacuum/boost leaks, etc since it was last dyno tuned by E-tuners. I used to be a dealer for them but no longer do it. I could contact them and make an appt to clean up the tune, but logs look good even with it spiking. So I figure I'll just get it under control manually and go from there. Plus then I can turn down boost at the push of a button when I don't want to just roast tires lol


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

drtechy said:


> Short of it, there have been a lot of changes to my setup, my boost pipes, sealed up a few pinhole vacuum/boost leaks, etc since it was last dyno tuned by E-tuners. I used to be a dealer for them but no longer do it. I could contact them and make an appt to clean up the tune, but logs look good even with it spiking. So I figure I'll just get it under control manually and go from there. Plus then I can turn down boost at the push of a button when I don't want to just roast tires lol


Ah so running it in conjunction with stock N75. I've seen several go that route, no doubt it'll work and EBCs are much easier to setup than dealing with the PID tables in Eurodyne (assuming you're on eurodyne..). But to get something like "boost by gear" to work you need to disable or increase the mbar deficit before triggering an "under boost fault". I'm also assuming you're running closed loop, so could be okay as low as 22 PSI.

Orrrrr haldex swap and don't worry about roasting tires lol. I think that's about all you can still upgrade. Badass car man.


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

drtechy said:


> ... the listing says the new one is *25..4mm*
> 
> 
> ​



Thanks for the info (and I assume you mean it is 25mm in diameter, with a tube thickness of 4mm?).
(_or do we have a typo?_)
​
Thanks for the response.​


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

NewBeatle said:


> Thanks for the info (and I assume you mean it is 25mm in diameter, with a tube thickness of 4mm?).
> (_or do we have a typo?_)
> ​
> Thanks for the response.​


It's a 1" bar.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

GTIVRon said:


> It's a 1" bar.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk




Oooooooooooohhhhhhhhhh!
25.4mm ... duh.


(_thanks for the straight up, zero ball busting response._)​​


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

GTIVRon said:


> Ah so running it in conjunction with stock N75. I've seen several go that route, no doubt it'll work and EBCs are much easier to setup than dealing with the PID tables in Eurodyne (assuming you're on eurodyne..). But to get something like "boost by gear" to work you need to disable or increase the mbar deficit before triggering an "under boost fault". I'm also assuming you're running closed loop, so could be okay as low as 22 PSI.
> 
> Orrrrr haldex swap and don't worry about roasting tires lol. I think that's about all you can still upgrade. Badass car man.


lol thanks man, yea awd is always a dream of the future but I don't know if it'll ever actually be done. I still have my dream 1980's 911 targa to hopefully buy one day and that definitely comes before awd on the beetle lol


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

The shop I use sent me some in progress pics today!!!


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

Gotta say, huge props to you for this build. Love what you've done with FrankenBeetle there. 

I am curious, if I wanted to follow in your footsteps, per se, and build my '12 Turbo up to approximately 375-400ish whp, what would be good support modifications to do prior to a turbo swap and upping the boost? I'm at the point where I'm considering either big brakes, coilovers, or a new intercooler/intake manifold.

Thanks for your time and input!


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Keep rockin that beetle DR.


----------



## Cabchris (Jul 16, 2020)

Unique car.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Carbon Steel said:


> Keep rockin that beetle DR.





Cabchris said:


> Unique car.


Thanks, more to come as always lol

Ordered these seats from Corbeau but they are on backorder till October. So we'll see them in a few months hopefully.


----------



## Ripdubski (Aug 12, 2004)

drtechy said:


> Dash back in and new spoiler on!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats involved in getting the stock rear spoiler off? I found a couple of threads about trim removal and spoiler install, but none for removal (on The Beetle). Got my new spoiler and its back from paint. Was going to have dealer install it, but they are afraid they will damage the hatch when removing the stock spoiler. Body shop said they could do it but may have to repaint the hatch pending any damage during removal. My only way out is through at this point.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Ripdubski said:


> Whats involved in getting the stock rear spoiler off? I found a couple of threads about trim removal and spoiler install, but none for removal (on The Beetle). Got my new spoiler and its back from paint. Was going to have dealer install it, but they are afraid they will damage the hatch when removing the stock spoiler. Body shop said they could do it but may have to repaint the hatch pending any damage during removal. My only way out is through at this point.


It's pretty easy, remove all trim and then it's like 4 or 6 nuts underneath and it comes right off. Not sure how they would damage the paint unless they assuming it's held on by double sided tape, which the factory ones are not.


----------



## Ripdubski (Aug 12, 2004)

drtechy said:


> It's pretty easy, remove all trim and then it's like 4 or 6 nuts underneath and it comes right off. Not sure how they would damage the paint unless they assuming it's held on by double sided tape, which the factory ones are not.


Yeah. They said it was bolted on, and had adhesive and tape. I'll look at taking it off this weekend. How did you get it put it on? Buy a kit or have dealer do it?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Ripdubski said:


> Yeah. They said it was bolted on, and had adhesive and tape. I'll look at taking it off this weekend. How did you get it put it on? Buy a kit or have dealer do it?


Which? The GSR spoiler? It's the same as oem, bolts right in place, no double sided tape necessary or anything.


----------



## Ripdubski (Aug 12, 2004)

drtechy said:


> Which? The GSR spoiler? It's the same as oem, bolts right in place, no double sided tape necessary or anything.


Yeah, its the GSR/R/Dune one. I see the bolt holes. There are 6 holes in the new one but no threads in the holes so I dont know how a bolt would be held in. Did you re-use the ones it had with the stock one?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Ripdubski said:


> Yeah, its the GSR/R/Dune one. I see the bolt holes. There are 6 holes in the new one but no threads in the holes so I dont know how a bolt would be held in. Did you re-use the ones it had with the stock one?


Yup, I just reused the nuts I took off the stock one to bolt it to the hatch.


----------



## Ripdubski (Aug 12, 2004)

drtechy said:


> Yup, I just reused the nuts I took off the stock one to bolt it to the hatch.


Thx! This helps a lot. I'm still a bit confused about the bolt part, guess I'll see how they can be re-used when I get the stock SEL one off. The new one does not have any studs/bolts/etc in it, but only has 6 holes. Maybe these screw out of the old one?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Ripdubski said:


> Thx! This helps a lot. I'm still a bit confused about the bolt part, guess I'll see how they can be re-used when I get the stock SEL one off. The new one does not have any studs/bolts/etc in it, but only has 6 holes. Maybe these screw out of the old one?


Oh, my gsr spoiler came with the studs already on it


----------



## Ripdubski (Aug 12, 2004)

drtechy said:


> Oh, my gsr spoiler came with the studs already on it


Intersting. Looking at mine, there is no way to dismantle it to put the studs in, at least the ones that are in the stock spoiler. I managed to get the stock one off this morning, but not without a fight. Dealer was right, the 17 at least, is taped vertically on the far ends (about 1" of tape vertical), then from the outer edges toward the middle on each side is about 10" of adhesive right at the top of the trunk lid (on the "flattish" portion where it bends to meet the rear window), and in the middle just at about the outside edges of the stop light is about 2" adhesive on either side. Long story short, spoiler is off but completely trashed. The adhesive wasn't giving all of the spoiler back. I did get some very minor bends in the metal from the trim tool when prying up a bit. I test fit the new one and you can't see them, so its cool. I'll post pics in my thread once I get some adhesive remover and get that stuff cleaned up a bit more.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Well Island Sport Works knocked it out of the park with this half cage/spare wheel mount!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Added another beetle to the stable , meet Carolina


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

drtechy said:


> Added another beetle to the stable , meet Carolina


:thumbup:

Wait, does that sign say "Poofy Organics!?"


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> [emoji106]
> 
> Wait, does that sign say "Poofy Organics!?"


Yup, that's my family's business, heard of us?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Been getting some strange EVAP codes being thrown and found this. That'll definitely explain an air leak lol


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

drtechy said:


> Yup, that's my family's business, heard of us?


No, but I’m intrigued. What do you guys do?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> No, but I’m intrigued. What do you guys do?


We make personal care products, soaps, lotions, makeup, etc. Made all by hand. Feel free to check us out and if you're interesting in trying anything just let me know! Our main site is http://www.poofyorganics.com , we also have our CBD products and supplements that we sell on http://www.poofycbd.com


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Ordered a couple of parts

First up ordered the Tyrolsport Master Cylinder Bracket. Took a look at the brake noise with TriState Euros (new local shop) and they noticed my firewall flexing quite a bit when the brakes were hit. They don't think that's the noise, as they hear it more by the caliper itself, but it could be traveling. With that said, hopefully this will eliminate the flex, but also fingers crossed the long shot of the noise traveling is fixed with the bracket. 

Also ordered the ECS Tuning Aluminum Radiator. Normally I wouldn't go with any ECS branded products, but another beetle person mentioned they are having good luck with it, so I'm taking the shot. It came in already and I have to say it does look well made. The welds look great, I just hope the core that was used is quality. Some pics:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Just finished going through and updating all the image links in my entire thread. So now there's hopefully no missing pictures!


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice seats, glad your still here, I am sure you are the resident expert, at least a great resource for Beetle fans.

How many miles on those beasts, both of them.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Carbon Steel said:


> Nice seats, glad your still here, I am sure you are the resident expert, at least a great resource for Beetle fans.
> 
> How many miles on those beasts, both of them.


Thanks! 2012 has about 113k now, about 10k on the built motor. 1968 has 96k miles lol


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Got the Tyrolsport master cylinder bracket in. Nice to see the firewall not flexing like it was lol


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

drtechy said:


> We make personal care products, soaps, lotions, makeup, etc. Made all by hand. Feel free to check us out and if you're interesting in trying anything just let me know! Our main site is http://www.poofyorganics.com , we also have our CBD products and supplements that we sell on http://www.poofycbd.com


Gonna check it out. :thumbup:

Also, this makes me want a Beetle again: https://www.vwvortex.com/news/find-of-the-day/find-day-mega-retro-beetle-fuchs-yes/


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Gonna check it out. [emoji106]
> 
> Also, this makes me want a Beetle again: https://www.vwvortex.com/news/find-of-the-day/find-day-mega-retro-beetle-fuchs-yes/


Haha do it!!!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Got a little custom hood prop made for shows


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Went to Dubs on the Boards this past weekend in Wildwood, NJ. Was a great time! This was the 4th year I've gone, by far the best. The weather was perfect!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

So went to Dubs at the Gap this weekend and took home Top 25 award and for the second year in a row the Speed & Style award! Just like last year I truly didn't expect it and was so surprised! Oh and when I got home, my new Corbeau seats had arrived!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Video coming from Dubs at the Gap!

[video]https://www.facebook.com/gshoffstall/videos/4079996418683756/[/video]


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

NewBeatle said:


> Hi ...
> 
> Is *--> this <--* the sway bar you went with?Can you report the diameter of your old SB?
> The diameter of your new one?​
> ...


Hi ...

I'm about to pull the trigger on lots of things. One of them is a new rear sway bar. So not to kill you with questions, but could you again follow the link above and verify it is the one that you put on your Beetle? In the listing the 2013-2019 Beetle is not mentioned at all. Hence, my question. When you ordered, did yours call out a reference to our A5 Beetle? Or did you have inside information that the link above (which you bought) would fit?

Thanks.

I'm trying to find the actual item that adheres to your "*034 Motorsports 25mm Rear Sway Bar*" description.

.nb.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

NewBeatle said:


> Hi ...
> 
> I'm about to pull the trigger on lots of things. One of them is a new rear sway bar. So not to kill you with questions, but could you again follow the link above and verify it is the one that you put on your Beetle? In the listing the 2013-2019 Beetle is not mentioned at all. Hence, my question. When you ordered, did yours call out a reference to our A5 Beetle? Or did you have inside information that the link above (which you bought) would fit?
> 
> ...


Yup, that's the one I bought. Basically majority of MKV/MK6 gti parts will fit the beetle with a few small exceptions.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Out with old










In with the new. Only had time to put one in today with the harness and all. I'm going to need to contact them for some extensions though because it won't sit far back enough for me to be comfortable.


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

drtechy said:


> _... deleted stuff ... _


.
.
.


With this very provocative view, we need a direct restatement of the thrust capabilities of Dr. Techy's little German rocketship.
Please report overall vehicle weight, maximum torque, and torque in the launch sweet spot 2200-3000 rpm band.










.
.

Non-compliance will result in your next launch being put on permanent hold.
(_very cool, launch worthy seat_)


_
P.S., did you drop some type of gauge into your left front A/C output duct?
_​


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

NewBeatle said:


> .
> .
> .
> 
> ...


Haha I unfortunately don't know the weight of the car, I assume somewhere around 3000lbs, last dyno was 390whp and 400wtq, most likely by now a smidge more, I usually just say 400/400. 

Yup, that's a boost gauge in the a/c duct.


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

drtechy said:


> { _... lots (and lots) of deleted stuff ... _ }
> 
> .
> .​​
> ...


.
.



Utterly classic.
Because I think this probably should be posted at least once a week ...










.
.

​


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Hahaha yea NB it cracks me up every time I read it too lol! 

Well got the other seat in and realized they sent me two driver's seats because the back adjustment is on the same side for both seats. But they do look great! Going to have to contact Corbeau and see if maybe there's a way to swap the side of it myself as I'd like to avoid taking it out and sending it back.


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

The *red* trim and red piping look great against the staid, conservative James Bond steel grey body color.
Have you mounted the front machine guns yet?

One of the things I do miss in civilian life is my front machine guns.
​


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

NewBeatle said:


> The *red* trim and red piping look great against the staid, conservative James Bond steel grey body color.
> Have you mounted the front machine guns yet?
> 
> One of the things I do miss in civilian life is my front machine guns.
> ​


Lol thanks man!

So got a some claps for the belts on the harness bar installed and finished getting the seats in position. So happy with how it all came out and feels.


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

drtechy said:


> { deleted stuff }



I'm thinking you need to provide your list of car show passengers/assistants ...


... dressed in *red*, of course ... 

.









​​


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Got the fire extinguisher mount in place


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

drtechy said:


> Got the fire extinguisher mount in place
> 
> _(image deleted)_​



*
*
Because, as any major dude will tell you, a fire extinquisher is the go to accessory for a Beetle owner who knows that "*I don't modify my vehicles too much*."

.
.








​.
.
​


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

NewBeatle said:


> *
> *
> Because, as any major dude will tell you, a fire extinquisher is the go to accessory for a Beetle owner who knows that "*I don't modify my vehicles too much*."
> 
> ...


Lol yea still can't believe I said I didn't modify my vehicles much

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

drtechy said:


> Lol yea still can't believe I said I didn't modify my vehicles much
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk



Not that you don't have a great car, and been a fantastic reference for others, but that line is probably the best thing about this thread.
Well done.

​


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

NewBeatle said:


> Not that you don't have a great car, and been a fantastic reference for others, but that line is probably the best thing about this thread.
> Well done.
> 
> ​


Thanks man, I try! 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Had a photoshoot for FrankenBeetle back at Dubs at the Gap in September this year and here are the pics. Makes her look so good!










Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> :heart::heart::heart:


My favorite shot right there!


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

drtechy said:


> silverspeedbuggy said:
> 
> 
> > <img src="http://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/heart.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Heart" class="inlineimg" /><img src="http://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/heart.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Heart" class="inlineimg" /><img src="http://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/heart.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Heart" class="inlineimg" />
> ...


I can see why - that thing looks SOOOOO GOOD!!


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

drtechy said:


> _{ deleted stuff }_
> 
> .
> .
> ...



The hood vents look great.
They say "sporty" but remain elegant.
​


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Just ordered FrankenBeetle a little Christmas present for this year. A CoolerWorx Short Shifter, can't wait for this to arrive and get installed!


----------



## ecuabug (Jan 23, 2008)

This is a work of art


----------



## ecuabug (Jan 23, 2008)

drtechy said:


> Just ordered FrankenBeetle a little Christmas present for this year. A CoolerWorx Short Shifter, can't wait for this to arrive and get installed!


My buddy has this in red and it’s a real beauty!!! Nice addition!!!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ecuabug said:


> My buddy has this in red and it’s a real beauty!!! Nice addition!!!


Thanks, yea I'm super excited to get it installed!

It arrived yesterday, here are some unboxing pics!


----------



## ecuabug (Jan 23, 2008)

Oooo can’t wait to see this in action


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

Is this a "fly by wire" shifter?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ecuabug said:


> Oooo can’t wait to see this in action


Quick link to a video on IG: Instagram video



NewBeatle said:


> Is this a "fly by wire" shifter?


lol nah still uses the same cable mechanism but improves shifts greatly and feel of course as well.

Onto the pics. I'm over the moon with the install on this, came out so well. Big thanks to Tristate Euros in Clifton, NJ! Also there's a pic of the ECS aluminum radiator comparison with stock below as well.


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

No boot/skirt for the stick?
Or is that considered a major _*faux pas*_ for those who _don't usually modify their cars very much_ ?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

NewBeatle said:


> No boot/skirt for the stick?
> Or is that considered a major _*faux pas*_ for those who _don't usually modify their cars very much_ ?


 Nah I may make a cutout with some abs plastic, but I kind of like exposing the mechanism.


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

I'll raise your _nah_ with a double *Nah!*

Look at your seats.
A black leather boot with a red racing stripe.












¡​


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

NewBeatle said:


> ​I'll raise your _nah_ with a double *Nah!*​​Look at your seats.​A black leather boot with a red racing stripe.​


I much rather leave it open for the mechanical side of it to be seen. 

Also going to be adding this catch in series with my VTA Vibrant catch can so I can relocate the VTA can to the lower driver's side behind the bumper. I'm getting too much blow by inside the engine bay and it's making a mess every time I drive the car. So this will keep that mess down inside the bumper. I will also be having a shield created down there to protect all the headlight electronics from getting soaked by the blow by.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

So I'm not sure if I'm going to continue to update this thread on vortex.i may even delete it. Unfortunately they've removed my initial post that contained all my modifications that I took a lot of time over the years to categorize and list for people. They've replaced it with an article from a few years ago about the car, which I of course appreciate the article, but to lose that initial post leaves a sour taste in my mouth. Think I may move over to the newbeetle.org forums. 

Anyway here is the latest. New catch can was received. Relocation of the VTA can will be happening next week.


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

It's a crime. 
And 100% fixable. 

Please stay.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Well I can't even delete if I want to as now the author of the article that took over my initial post is considered the author of this thread. So I'm not even the author of my own build thread now.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

NewBeatle said:


> It's a crime.
> And 100% fixable.
> 
> Please stay.


I decided to send a message to the author of the article, maybe his voice would be strong enough to get the admins to do something about it. Who knows


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

drtechy said:


> Well I can't even delete if I want to as now the author of the article that took over my initial post is considered the author of this thread. So I'm not even the author of my own build thread now.


Pure, 100% administrative incompetence. 
Indefensible. 

Now it is pure laziness. 
Modifying the author field: doable. 
Retrieving a lost post from a backup stream: doable. 

A banner should appear at the top this "vehicle topic" that is a public, down on his knees sysadmin apology.


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

drtechy said:


> So I'm not sure if I'm going to continue to update this thread on vortex.i may even delete it. Unfortunately they've removed my initial post that contained all my modifications that I took a lot of time over the years to categorize and list for people. They've replaced it with an article from a few years ago about the car, which I of course appreciate the article, but to lose that initial post leaves a sour taste in my mouth. Think I may move over to the newbeetle.org forums.
> 
> Anyway here is the latest. New catch can was received. Relocation of the VTA can will be happening next week.
> 
> View attachment 57049



Please don't leave here! No joke - your bug and your build was one of the big reasons I joined the forums. 

Also, why in the world would they eliminate the "master list" of modifications? 

There has to be a file somewhere or a button allowing them to restore it. If they could so easily become the administrator with that article, they should be able to return the original post that started this all. 

Catch can looks cool. As does the racing game setup in the background... (No S Line seat, though? lol)
Be interesting to see if you actually get goo in both catch cans or if one winds up holding it all...


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

NewBeatle said:


> Pure, 100% administrative incompetence.
> Indefensible.
> 
> Now it is pure laziness.
> ...


I wouldn't go that far, I think maybe when they upgraded to this new platform there were some unintended consequences. Plus let's not forget this is a free platform for us.



ThatBlueBeetle said:


> Please don't leave here! No joke - your bug and your build was one of the big reasons I joined the forums.
> 
> Also, why in the world would they eliminate the "master list" of modifications?
> 
> ...


I appreciate that, and I don't understand why they did what they did, but I just figure it was something unexpected with this upgrade. The worst part is giving the author of the article the owner privileges of my thread. Plus I literally spent hours a few months ago fixing all my broken image links, so for this to happen after that really burns me up. 

Yea I'm really curious to see how the dual catch can setup works out too, I just hope it doesn't cause issue although I can't see how it would considering I've been venting to atmosphere for a while with no issues.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ThatBlueBeetle said:


> Catch can looks cool. As does the racing game setup in the background... (No S Line seat, though? lol)


Oh and thanks, yea the sim racing is a blast, picked that up and built a rig when all this covid shutdown stuff started.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Tristate Euros doing a little more work on FrankenBeetle today

Sealing up the exhaust tunnel with sound deadening so the shifter box won't leak air through anymore
















Plus started working on the dual catch can setup, 4 port mounted up top and VTA can mounted down in the fog light area.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

So I took over post #3 of the thread with a list of modifications I found that I use for my display. Unfortunately doesn't show the complete list of engine build specs, but it's the best I could find.


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

I suggest you anchor your post on "your" thread. 










​... and glad you could recover a portion of the holy historical records. 
I don't need to actually say what heretics deserve - but feel free to ask *The Queen of Hearts*.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

NewBeatle said:


> I suggest you anchor your post on "your" thread.


I don't believe I can

So got the car back from the shop and now adding some shielding in place to stop as much blow by from making its way up. After test driving it's so much quieter in the cabin with the sound deadening and doesn't stink like catch can anymore!


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

drtechy said:


> I don't believe I can
> 
> So got the car back from the shop and now adding some shielding in place to stop as much blow by from making its way up. After test driving it's so much quieter in the cabin with the sound deadening and doesn't stink like catch can anymore!
> 
> View attachment 57913


I was wondering if you were going to do any shielding/baffling to prevent blow by all over the bumper/fender liner...

Looks impressive, and real happy to hear that everything seems to be working!


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Quick update: I did escalate this to the overlords; like you mention Mario it appears to be weird “glitch” from moving to the new software. The admins are a bit overloaded with other more pressing (no offense) updates. One “benefit” of the new software is articles by site authors are now posts, so content and conversation is now merged. But it shouldn’t have replaced your initial post.

I’ll elevate again and cross my fingers it goes somewhere this time.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ThatBlueBeetle said:


> I was wondering if you were going to do any shielding/baffling to prevent blow by all over the bumper/fender liner...
> 
> Looks impressive, and real happy to hear that everything seems to be working!


Thanks!!



silverspeedbuggy said:


> Quick update: I did escalate this to the overlords; like you mention Mario it appears to be weird “glitch” from moving to the new software. The admins are a bit overloaded with other more pressing (no offense) updates. One “benefit” of the new software is articles by site authors are now posts, so content and conversation is now merged. But it shouldn’t have replaced your initial post.
> 
> I’ll elevate again and cross my fingers it goes somewhere this time.


Thanks so much! I understand completely, I can only imagine how much they are dealing with an upgrade if this magnitude. I'll be more patient with hopes it's fixed. In the mean time I'm continuing to update anyway. Thanks again!


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Quick update: I did escalate this to the overlords; like you mention Mario it appears to be weird “glitch” from moving to the new software. The admins are a bit overloaded with other more pressing (no offense) updates. One “benefit” of the new software is articles by site authors are now posts, so content and conversation is now merged. But it shouldn’t have replaced your initial post.
> 
> I’ll elevate again and cross my fingers it goes somewhere this time.


Good update by you! 
*Merry Christmas *​


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Cam cradle started leaking so I figured let's get it fixed and get her powder coated. Had them match the intake manifold cover as well. Just caught this pic on IG from the shop and am super psyched to see it on the motor now! Also working on finally getting the eBoost2 controller installed.


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

drtechy said:


> Cam cradle started leaking so I figured let's get it fixed and get her powder coated. Just caught this pic on IG from the shop and am super psyched to see it on the motor now! Also working on finally getting the eBoost2 controller installed.
> 
> View attachment 62292


The level of detail and custom touches on this car is insane...

That's gonna look so cool under the hood. I wonder if you might be able to see it through that hood vent you installed...


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ThatBlueBeetle said:


> The level of detail and custom touches on this car is insane...
> 
> That's gonna look so cool under the hood. I wonder if you might be able to see it through that hood vent you installed...


Thanks! Nah I doubt you'll be able to see it through the vent as the veins on the vent face the opposite way they would need to see it. Opening the hood will be very satisfying now though that's for sure lol


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Installed


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

That sure is pretty.
Congratulations.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Turbosmart eBoost2 Boost Controller installed. Now to figure out how to get this thing setup lol


----------



## ecuabug (Jan 23, 2008)

This build continues to amaze!!! Thanks for all the hard work you do!!!!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ecuabug said:


> This build continues to amaze!!! Thanks for all the hard work you do!!!!


Thank you for the kind words!

So took her for a quick spin to make sure everything was ok today and snapped a couple more pics after I got back. Definitely going to take some time to adjust this Turbosmart eBoost2 boost controller, but should work well once I have it all setup.


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

drtechy said:


> Thank you for the kind words!
> 
> So took her for a quick spin to make sure everything was ok today and snapped a couple more pics after I got back. Definitely going to take some time to adjust this Turbosmart eBoost2 boost controller, but should work well once I have it all setup.
> 
> ...


Aaaaaaahhhhh!!!! She looks SOOO GOOD!!!

The engine bay pic - that looks awesome!! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

After almost 9 years of ownership I finally decided to install a backup camera. Turned into quite the project, but I finally got her done today and working correctly. 

In process:









Finished:


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

Yeah I was looking at doing that...I think I'll pass haha glad it's working out for you though!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

So I've been trying to figure out a better way to drain my catch cans, especially since mounting the one in the bumper. Today I found a solution, oil drain valves. So I picked up two of them and installed them on the bottom of the catch cans. Also for the one in the bumper I cut an access hole under the bumper so I can drain it easily without removing the whole bumper each time.

Obligatory shot of FrankenBeetle on the quickjacks with the bumper off lol:








Top recirculating can valve:








VTA can in bumper valve:








Access hole under the bumper for drainage:


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

Nicely done... also didn't think of the headache of draining them till you mentioned it...

Has the dual can setup mitigated the splatter you had with the single can?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ThatBlueBeetle said:


> Nicely done... also didn't think of the headache of draining them till you mentioned it...
> 
> Has the dual can setup mitigated the splatter you had with the single can?


Resolved it completely, all the splatter is contained down in the bumper and no more crazy smoke since putting back the pcv host to the intake.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

So made a template today for the shifter area. Thought I would like having it all open but decided it looked too "unfinished." Ordered some plastic to use for this today that matches the one I used for the boost controller pod.


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

drtechy said:


> So made a template today for the shifter area. Thought I would like having it all open but decided it looked too "unfinished." Ordered some plastic to use for this today that matches the one I used for the boost controller pod.
> 
> View attachment 70481


Wait a sec, is that a sequential gear shift? Or is the plastic insert right at the point of motion?

For some reason, I was picturing in my mind that the plastic insert would look more like a gated manual setup...


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ThatBlueBeetle said:


> Wait a sec, is that a sequential gear shift? Or is the plastic insert right at the point of motion?
> 
> For some reason, I was picturing in my mind that the plastic insert would look more like a gated manual setup...


Not sequential, it's a CoolerWorx manual short shifter


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Getting there on the plastic, may start over but all depends how the trimming goes. After doing this though I'm even wondering if maybe aluminum would be better.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

FrankenBeetle was just looking good today, so snapped some pics. My Golf R hanging out In the background too lol


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Never get tired of driving her!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Changing the catch can setup again as we are seeing too much crankcase pressure again. So reduced the hoses so that all pressure goes to the VTA can and not back to the crankcase at all. Hopefully this will help as the seal on the upper timing cover kept leaking.


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

Ok, I'm confused.... the flow is now going to the vented can in the fender first or the 4 port can by the battery first?

(Hoping it works, just trying to follow what you're doing)


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ThatBlueBeetle said:


> Ok, I'm confused.... the flow is now going to the vented can in the fender first or the 4 port can by the battery first?
> 
> (Hoping it works, just trying to follow what you're doing)


Actually thought about that right after I posted and fixed it lol


----------



## ecuabug (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey brother nothing new to add? Always checking up for droolworthy inspiration


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ecuabug said:


> Hey brother nothing new to add? Always checking up for droolworthy inspiration


Nothing lately, just been driving her. I'm actually going to be pulling the Corbeau seats out, most likely next week and putting back my Audi S-Line seats. While I love the look of the Corbeaus, after months of using them I'm not happy with the seating position of them. This could be improved if I decided to buy the risers and rail extensions, but I'm not happy with those solutions. And I don't want to pay a fabrication shop to make a better one. The audi seats fit perfectly, have great position, are power, look good, and are comfortable. So it's a no brainer at this point.


----------



## ecuabug (Jan 23, 2008)

drtechy said:


> Nothing lately, just been driving her. I'm actually going to be pulling the Corbeau seats out, most likely next week and putting back my Audi S-Line seats. While I love the look of the Corbeaus, after months of using them I'm not happy with the seating position of them. This could be improved if I decided to buy the risers and rail extensions, but I'm not happy with those solutions. And I don't want to pay a fabrication shop to make a better one. The audi seats fit perfectly, have great position, are power, look good, and are comfortable. So it's a no brainer at this point.


Have to see your beast in person. Where in NJ your around??


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ecuabug said:


> Have to see your beast in person. Where in NJ your around??


Well depends when, half the week I'm in the meadowlands area in NJ, and the other half I'm in eastern CT.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Finally gave her a good wash today. Sadly I think it's been months since I did. And now that I'm driving it a lot more it needed it. She's scheduled for a full detail this July, looking forward to that.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Audi S-line Power Seats back in FrankenBeetle. The Corbeaus looked great and everything but just wasn't a great seating position, and to get it right would have been more work than I felt worth it. They also weren't as sturdy and certainly not as comfortable as these Audi seats.


----------



## dsamdPlus3 (Mar 17, 2018)

drtechy said:


> Audi S-line Power Seats back in FrankenBeetle. The Corbeaus looked great and everything but just wasn't a great seating position, and to get it right would have been more work than I felt worth it. They also weren't as sturdy and certainly not as comfortable as these Audi seats.
> 
> View attachment 92329


For a second I thought your roll cage were your bright red seat belt, and now I'm wondering how red seat belts would look in your car.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

dsamdPlus3 said:


> For a second I thought your roll cage were your bright red seat belt, and now I'm wondering how red seat belts would look in your car.


Funny you say that, was just talking to a friend about doing that now.


----------



## dsamdPlus3 (Mar 17, 2018)

drtechy said:


> Funny you say that, was just talking to a friend about doing that now.


Obviously I'm psychic lol. For the seat belts, I'd rather have gray to match the car, or Black with red trim on the outside for a more subtle look, but then again this car is anything but subtle.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

I think you need to get in on this: 








Wild Volkswagen Beetle From Gran Turismo Will Spawn A Real Bodykit | Carscoops


The VW Beetle's bodykit will set back customers just under 6,000 euros




www.carscoops.com


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

dsamdPlus3 said:


> Obviously I'm psychic lol. For the seat belts, I'd rather have gray to match the car, or Black with red trim on the outside for a more subtle look, but then again this car is anything but subtle.


Yea I'm not sure what I'll do to be honest, just trying to enjoy the car at this point. 



silverspeedbuggy said:


> I think you need to get in on this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol crazy, I don't think I could ever convince myself to do something like that unless I just had unlimited funds.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

So decided to go ahead and put some of the Corbeau 4 point harnesses I had sitting around in with the Audi TT seats. They look great, and they'll keep me extra snug for those back fun back roads in the mountains occasionally.


----------



## Aroogah (Jun 7, 2020)

Question for you about the TT seats (apologies if you have answered this already but I couldn't find the info in the thread)

Did you have to do any adaptation to get the powered TT seats to work with the connectors in the Beetle? Or was it pretty much plug and play? 

Are there any caveats worth mentioning about changing the factory Beetle seats? (i.e.: winter pack seat heaters, change in the driving position)


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Aroogah said:


> Question for you about the TT seats (apologies if you have answered this already but I couldn't find the info in the thread)
> 
> Did you have to do any adaptation to get the powered TT seats to work with the connectors in the Beetle? Or was it pretty much plug and play?
> 
> Are there any caveats worth mentioning about changing the factory Beetle seats? (i.e.: winter pack seat heaters, change in the driving position)


Oh they're not plug and play at all. You have to adapt all the harnesses to the plugs in the beetle, however I don't even know if that will work for everything like seat position sensors, seat heaters, or air bags. I didn't connect any of that, I just ran power and ground directly to them to make the power work. I don't use seat heaters and don't care about the air bags lol


----------



## Aroogah (Jun 7, 2020)

drtechy said:


> Oh they're not plug and play at all. You have to adapt all the harnesses to the plugs in the beetle, however I don't even know if that will work for everything like seat position sensors, seat heaters, or air bags. I didn't connect any of that, I just ran power and ground directly to them to make the power work. I don't use seat heaters and don't care about the air bags lol


That's what I thought. My respect for your project has only increased. 

I thank you.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Aroogah said:


> That's what I thought. My respect for your project has only increased.
> 
> I thank you.


No problem, appreciate the kind words!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Sneak peak of the new steering wheel in progress


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

This thread is the leading cause of me saying "I need a bigger paycheck" lol. Love what you've done to Frankenbeetle!

Are you still rocking Bilstein PSS10 coilovers? If so, would you recommend them to someone who is still daily driving their bug, or are they a bit too much for street/daily driving duties? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ThatBlueBeetle said:


> This thread is the leading cause of me saying "I need a bigger paycheck" lol. Love what you've done to Frankenbeetle!
> 
> Are you still rocking Bilstein PSS10 coilovers? If so, would you recommend them to someone who is still daily driving their bug, or are they a bit too much for street/daily driving duties?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Lol, thanks! Yup still rocking them and I wouldn't hesitate to run them on a daily. On the soft setting they are very comfortable, and with a turn of the dial on them they'll outperform almost any other suspension available.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Finished new steering wheel! Love how this came out, now I just have to be patient for it to arrive lol


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

Hey doc, got any good tips on pulling the 2.0T out? I think I have to replace the pistons.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

02BugDriver said:


> Hey doc, got any good tips on pulling the 2.0T out? I think I have to replace the pistons.


Take the whole frontend and radiator support out to pull it. So much easier and gives a ton of room.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

It has arrived, man I can't wait to install this one! Old one will be for sale right after, if anyone is interested just shoot me a message.


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

drtechy said:


> It has arrived, man I can't wait to install this one! Old one will be for sale right after, if anyone is interested just shoot me a message.
> 
> View attachment 104078
> View attachment 104079


How much for the old one?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

02BugDriver said:


> How much for the old one?


 PM'd ya


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Got FrankenBeetle professionally detailed for the first time ever! So happy with how it turned out! She's not perfect, but the detail shop did a great job to make sure you'd never be able to tell she's a 9 year old car with 117k miles on her.


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

drtechy said:


> Got FrankenBeetle professionally detailed for the first time ever! So happy with how it turned out! She's not perfect, but the detail shop did a great job to make sure you'd never be able to tell she's a 9 year old car with 117k miles on her.
> 
> View attachment 108599
> 
> ...


She freaking glows!! Where did you take her?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ThatBlueBeetle said:


> She freaking glows!! Where did you take her?


Thanks, it's a company called Show Shine Solutions in Brooklyn, CT https://showshinesolutions.com/


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Well for years I've struggled with the 034 breather plate on the motor as I feel it pulled entirely too much oil out into the catch can. Recently Spulen came out with a new design that they claim has much better baffling. So I decided to give it a shot. Had it powder coated black as well since I didn't think the billet color would really go well. Fingers crossed I see much less consumption in my catch can.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Been struggling with starting the car recently after it sits for a day or two. Just always having to give it some gas and getting very light puffs of white smoke at initial start. Talking it over with a few mechanic friends we thought maybe a fuel injector seeping into a cylinder. After all these are the original injectors with nearly 117k hard miles on them. So left it for a weekend and then removed spark plugs to see if any of the cylinders were wet before starting. Found cylinder 3 to be wet when all others were bone dry. So had all 4 injectors replaced along with the fuel rail pressure sensor. Ran fine afterwards, so going to leave it until Sunday and start her up. Hopefully new injectors solves this issue. 

Also hoping to remove the water/meth system on Sunday as I don't really use it, was never tuned for it, and the tank takes up valuable cargo space for trips to car shows.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

New injectors worked out perfectly! Thank goodness! You know how that goes, you take a stab at something and pray it works. It's been a week of on and off driving and I have to say she definitely feels better with the new injectors.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

So believe it or not the Spulen breather plate caused me to collect even more oil in the catch cans. Honestly couldn't believe how much, almost a quart and half in 160 miles. 

So I created myself a dedicated 45 mile route of back roads and highway driving locally so I could do some testing of configurations between recirculating cans and vent to atmosphere. No difference whatsoever. Almost exactly the same amount collected which is astonishing and impressive. 

So what's next? I think I'm just going to scrap catch cans all together. There's always been differing opinions in the tsi world whether they are needed or not, and whether they actually help or not. So I'm going to throw the stock pcv system back on the car once I receive the bung for the IE intake manifold to do so. (By the way, IE has been awesome with the support on this. Went back and forth with me a few times to make sure I've got everything right to go back to stock pcv with their manifold even though the install kit I bought from ECS had the wrong bung in it. Let's hope I don't blow out any seals, but I'm thinking I should be ok. Here's just a mock up of what I have so far for the pcv reinstall. Should have the rest this week to install and test again.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Started putting the stock pcv back on today. Just waiting on my bung from IE for the manifold.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Well finally got the right bung for the stock pcv. Installed and took a quick test drive today. All went well, no leaks, no running issues. So going to take it for a good long test drive when I have some time to be sure all is good. After that I'll remove the lower catch can in the bumper, remove all the old lines that are just zip tied on the side for now, and then out everything up for sale. Looks like FrankenBeetle will no longer be running a catch can at all.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I haven't quite done enough miles to consider it a complete success with going back to stock pcv, but I will say that I am done with catch cans if I can help it. This is 1k miles worth of oil, if that, I caught with the new Spulen breather plate that was supposed to have better baffling. Keep in mind I've checked compression and done a leak down test, all is good in that respect. So the motor is fine, it's just the piss poor designs of these breather plates.

ECS actually has a good design for utilizing the stock pcv but sending vapors/oil to the catch can via the rear of the pcv. While I'm curious about trying it, I won't unless I have issues with the stock pcv as is.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Surprised my girlfriend for lunch at her job the other day and of course had to snap some pics of our cars together


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

Man, FrankenBeetle looks *so *cool... love the steering wheel, love the interior!! Also dig that you and your girlfriend have your own bugs!!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ThatBlueBeetle said:


> Man, FrankenBeetle looks *so *cool... love the steering wheel, love the interior!! Also dig that you and your girlfriend have your own bugs!!


Thanks! She's got another cool bug, here's a picture of her other one, super cool chameleon paint job. That car gets more attention than a supercar.


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

drtechy said:


> Thanks! She's got another cool bug, here's a picture of her other one, super cool chameleon paint job. That car gets more attention than a supercar.
> 
> View attachment 123650


Ok, is that a stock paint job or did someone do that cause thats awesome...


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ThatBlueBeetle said:


> Ok, is that a stock paint job or did someone do that cause thats awesome...


When the car was brand new a dealership out of NJ had it painted like that with Sherwin Williams paint to show it off. So it's not a stock paint job, but it's been on the car since 1999. It has imperfections of course as any car that old would, but she's done a lot of work to bring back the luster.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Not sure there will be more done to this car in the future or not, but for now I'm just enjoying driving it. Drove the crap out of it today, stopped for gas and then took some pics


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Never get tired of driving this car. I admit there have been a couple times I've thought about selling it, but then I take it for a drive.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Haven't really been doing anything to FrankenBeetle besides driving her.

I still plan a couple more things for her. I'm still looking for a fabricator to help me get a snap on cover made for my hood vent to protect it in the rain. But I'm not having much luck. If anyone has a suggestion please let me know.

Quick pic of the family of cars my girlfriend and I have now. Not a bad stable for sure!


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

Could you get a piece of some material like a raincoat or something waterproof, cut it to size, and then put snaprivets in?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ThatBlueBeetle said:


> Could you get a piece of some material like a raincoat or something waterproof, cut it to size, and then put snaprivets in?


I actually have one made out of leather already with magnets that's ok, but I just want something sturdier.


----------



## Freezinghot (Dec 1, 2021)

I would like to know a lot more about that front mounted intercooler


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Freezinghot said:


> I would like to know a lot more about that front mounted intercooler


It's a vibrant core with custom boost pipes all mounted to a custom tubular front crash bar


----------



## Freezinghot (Dec 1, 2021)

drtechy said:


> It's a vibrant core with custom boost pipes all mounted to a custom tubular front crash bar
> 
> View attachment 138261


That’s absolutely legendary.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Freezinghot said:


> That’s absolutely legendary.


Thanks, appreciate that!


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

Is there a decent bolt on intercooler that you recommend?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

02BugDriver said:


> Is there a decent bolt on intercooler that you recommend?


Pretty much all of the mk6 GTI intercooler options work on the beetle platform. Integrated Engineering would probably be my top choice from bolt ons.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

So decided to get another 2012 Beetle, this time a 2.5! Can’t wait for this thing to arrive from Texas next week! Only 31k miles! Still have FrankenBeetle of course, but this 2.5 will be my new daily


----------



## dsamdPlus3 (Mar 17, 2018)

drtechy said:


> So decided to get another 2012 Beetle, this time a 2.5! Can’t wait for this thing to arrive from Texas next week! Only 31k miles! Still have FrankenBeetle of course, but this 2.5 will be my new daily
> 
> View attachment 168090


You won't modify this one that much either, right?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

dsamdPlus3 said:


> You won't modify this one that much either, right?


 I'm not saying anything this time, I don't want to jinx myself


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

dsamdPlus3 said:


> You won't modify this one that much either, right?


Turbo 2.5T; the BeeTTle RS


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Turbo 2.5T; the BeeTTle RS


lol trying to stick to NA for more sound


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I don’t do much to her anymore but drive the crap out of it! I will never say she’s finished, but she’s so perfect in my eyes at this point that I simply maintain her and have fun driving her. I take her to shows as well of course lol


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

2.5 is coming along, got my old custom headlights back from the person I sold them to years ago. He got rid of his beetle but still had the lights. Then put on a bilstein pro kit suspension, an AFE intake and gave it a stage1 IE tune. Love it just the way it is, perfect daily, and when I need power I just hop in FrankenBeetle!


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

Can't wait to see the second "build" thread for the white one!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

10 years ago yesterday I picked up FrankenBeetle off the showroom floor! I never imagined the life this car would take me to. I owe so much to it, pulled me out of depression after my divorce, brought me back to the east coast, went to countless shows, took home tons of trophies, and met my fiancé because of it! Happy belated gotcha day FrankenBeetle! You’ve got a ten year anniversary gift coming in the next couple weeks!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

FrankenBeetle’s wheels are off to powder coating, guess what’s coming!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Took a few pics of the cars with the winter wheels on it, I forgot how good these wheels look. Can’t wait for the new powder coat on the 19’s but dam there look good too


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Well they have arrived!!! I missed having red wheels soooo much!! Loving them! Picking up my hood tomorrow.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Picked up the hood, had a piece fabricated so that if it rains I can swap it easily. They installed nutserts and countersunk all the screws on both the plate for rain and the original vent. Now to get them powdercoated. Will post updates once powdercoater is done.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Got the vent and new plate back from powder coating. Finally all back together thankfully. The plate will only be used when it’s raining.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

cleaned her up and finally got to use my new vent cover. Washed it and not a drop made it through, so very happy about that. She’s all tucked away now ready for Dubs at the Gap next week! FrankenBeetle got approved to park on the hill for the show!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Also finally changed my air filter and cleaned up the engine bay. Couple years of driving and a few months of no hood had it looking filthy lol


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Well caught covid, so no dubs at the gap for me this year 😭 , oh well there’s always another year.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

That stinks! I hope it's a mild case.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> That stinks! I hope it's a mild case.


seems like it thankfully


----------



## Pyramid127 (Feb 18, 2015)

drtechy said:


> 10 years ago yesterday I picked up FrankenBeetle off the showroom floor! I never imagined the life this car would take me to. I owe so much to it, pulled me out of depression after my divorce, brought me back to the east coast, went to countless shows, took home tons of trophies, and met my fiancé because of it! Happy belated gotcha day FrankenBeetle! You’ve got a ten year anniversary gift coming in the next couple weeks!
> 
> View attachment 203877


This post is [emoji41] Since vdub screwed the pooch with with the MK8, (my opinion) and I'm getting a little tired of my MK7 GTI, seeing your thread has inspired me to seek out Beetle R-Line that hasn't been beat on too badly. The Beetle just has too much character, and that's lacking in cars these days..and I don't see it ever coming back unless it's a Beetle shaped golf cart.[emoji18]


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Pyramid127 said:


> This post is [emoji41] Since vdub screwed the pooch with with the MK8, (my opinion) and I'm getting a little tired of my MK7 GTI, seeing your thread has inspired me to seek out Beetle R-Line that hasn't been beat on too badly. The Beetle just has too much character, and that's lacking in cars these days..and I don't see it ever coming back unless it's a Beetle shaped golf cart.[emoji18]


Appreciate the kind words! Beetle R-lines are great, my fiance has one and it really is a great car!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

People are probably tired of seeing my lack of updates to FrankenBeetle but it’s honestly such a great driving car right now I don’t want to mess it up. So I just keep it maintained and clean and enjoy the **** out of her.
Some more recent pics:









fiancé’s chameleon new beetle Merlin next to her









and a shot someone caught me rolling in the Connecticut VW Association cruise


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Yellow tint the headlights, what do people think? I ordered some film and am going to give it a shot soon. I always liked the look on other cars, so I'm curious if I'll like it on FrankenBeetle. At least it's a cheap easy mod and can easily be taken off.


----------



## 02BugDriver (May 13, 2014)

For myself, I'm a bigger fan of yellow fogs BUT I do appreciate the look on other cars. I say go for it! It'll really accent those Porsche styled headlights you've got.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

02BugDriver said:


> For myself, I'm a bigger fan of yellow fogs BUT I do appreciate the look on other cars. I say go for it! It'll really accent those Porsche styled headlights you've got.


Yea if I still had fogs I'd do those, but I don't have them anymore so left with only the headlights. Tint gets delivered today, so hopefully in the next couple weeks I'll have time to wrap the headlights. I'll post up once I have it done.


----------

